# Call to the Four Lands - OCC



## J. Alexander

Guys,

Here is the new thread for OCC comments..or you can post them to wiki...

JA


----------



## Rhun

Just checking in to say that I've found the new thread.


----------



## J. Alexander

**

YEAH YOU FOUND IT ......

By the way which one of you guys has been sticking pins in a voodoo doll of your likeable understanding and player friendly DM....I had another fender bender last night if you can belive it.......but thankfully only minor damage this time to my nieces car....I so hate rainy roads here in TULSA.........gotta love life though....


----------



## Leif

You may begin the party now:  I'm here!


----------



## Rhun

Wow, JA...talk about when it rains it pours. Glad you are alright, though. If there is anything I can do to help, let me know. You could always come move to beautiful Salt Lake City...of course, then you would have to contend with out winter snow.

I've not been in an accident for a long time, knock on wood. Well, other than driving my Durango into a fence pole and crinkling my fender last summer. But that was user error.


----------



## J. Alexander

*User Error*

Yeah it is kinda funny I have not had an accident in over 20 years and then boom two in 7 days.........


----------



## Lou

*While things are slow....*

JA--So I guess you are no longer that niece's favorite uncle....

I almost got smashed on a busy Houston street this week myself.  A woman in a beetle decided to change lanes without checking to see if it was clear.  I just managed to switch to an empty lane before she hit me--never knew my reflexes would save me at my age....

On a gaming issue for discussion:
From time to time, my daughters write fan fiction on-line.  It's usually Yu-gi-oh or Warriors (the cat books by Erin Hunter), vampire romance (teenagers!), etc.  What surprised me was that they also participate in role-playing in the same worlds.  It's FRP PBP with no random actions (no dice) and no moderators, so it's more like cooperative 1st-person fan fiction than FRP.  There are fights and deaths, love and romance, pretty much everything (_usually_ age-appropriate).  The one problem is that without moderators, the stories are always driven by the whims of the most dominant obnoxious person posting.  This has led one daughter to start reading posts on ENworld to see what our FRP is like.  I'm not ready to let her post here yet, although she probably has a user name already.  Does anyone else have any experience with this fan fiction RP?


----------



## Canaan

*Great North?*

Hey JA, found the new thread!  Sorry about your string of bad luck 

Are things just slow or have you ended the Great North thread?


----------



## Scotley

Hey Canaan, make sure you are following the right thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=220737&page=1&pp=15

Posting has been slow, but the game continues.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Saga goes on*

No no way in heck will i end the Great North lol i will let other go before that one ...


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> No no way in heck will i end the Great North lol i will let other go before that one ...





Good to hear, though I must say that I really enjoy your Southern Operatives game as well. If you decide to let one go, go with Divine Avengers, as it is still in its infancy!


----------



## Neurotic

*Games to let*

I'd vote to let Colony game go if one must go. It's also in it's beginning phase.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Games*

I have no intention of ending any of the games....unless something reallly dire happens..it was just a comment paying homage to those players in the Great North who have been around for almost two years now and who have been very gracious in my delay in their game while i got the others up and running..


----------



## Dracomeander

Hello. I keep forgetting to check for this thread. Barely get time to post in the game threads.

Sorry to hear your misfortune continued.

Yes, I am here and have no intention of disappearing.


----------



## Nightbreeze

check-in.

Lou, I think that your daughters would be impressed by enworld. What was their feedback?


----------



## Neurotic

*Mail notification*

Does anybody know what's with ENW notifications?

I tried re-subscription. I also tried deleting old subscriptions and THEN subscribing again. It didn't help. True, I tried it more then two weeks ago...


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Does anybody know what's with ENW notifications?
> 
> I tried re-subscription. I also tried deleting old subscriptions and THEN subscribing again. It didn't help. True, I tried it more then two weeks ago...





Basically they are just extremely unreliable. They will work for a while and then mysteriously stop, and then work for a while and start again. I recommend not relying on them.


----------



## Lou

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Lou, I think that your daughters would be impressed by enworld. What was their feedback?




The older girl does not like the randomness of the dice-rolling.  She wants more control over her storyline.  The younger girl thinks ENworld is cool!  I'm just not ready for her to be on here.


----------



## Rath Lorien

Something weird must have happened, because this morning I just received about 9 email updates from enWorld going back to May 15th.  I see the anouncement for this new OOC thread and come to find out that it has been here all that time and I did not know it!  ah well.  I'm switched over now.

Re: traffic wierdness - I have not had a traffic ticket in the last 15 years.  Except for one brief period in 2000 when I got three tickets within a span of a few months.  All my fault, but still wierd.  Of course I'd rather have tickets than accidents!  I hope you are past it all now.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Random Comments*

Actually I have been accident free for three weeks now (knocking on the nearest piece of wood which just happens to be Scotley's Head)  

And to the hopeful delight of all i have spent time rereading the posts and game information in order to get back on track and get the games advancing like they use to......and have had one or two clever ideas for each campaign......just dont know when i will start tormenting you with them....

The only problem is that work is good and my personal failing of prusing money is getting in the way of my dming.....so for the next few weeks the best time for a quick response will be over the weekend....as I have refused to work them unless some sweet old lady wishes to move her money into one of our annuties....the the ugly greedy monster once again rears it's head.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Actually I have been accident free for three weeks now (knocking on the nearest piece of wood which just happens to be Scotley's Head)




Be nice, I know where your characters are...


----------



## J. Alexander

*En World*

Is it just me or is en world loading slow..i have tried from three different computers using aol and internet explorer and the pages just hang or i get a blank screne?

OCC: Waiting for a bunch of charcters to act in all the games..


----------



## Leif

It's not just you.  I believe it started when the ads mysteriously appeared. Makes ya go:  'Hmmmmmm."  Think of it as an ongoing reminder that PATIENCE is a Virtue!


----------



## Scotley

Yes, I'm finding it almost impossible to post. Very frustrating. I think rather than the ads being the problem, it has more to do with increased interest in 4e and higher traffic. The admins are struggling to control prerformance issues. The good news is that Wizards is paying top dollar for those annoying sidebar ads and that should give the boards a financial boost. I just hope they invest it in something to give us more speed.


----------



## Leif

Load times are even painfully slow with my cable modem.  I pity the dial-up user!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I also believe it's a traffic issue.  I get pages up with (comparatively) 'blazing speed' early in the mornings, but by afternoon when I get home from work it's dragging terribly.


----------



## Dracomeander

OK. I am not the only one having trouble getting the site to load then. Definitely a traffic issue. This is the only site I have trouble with.


----------



## Rhun

Yes, EN World is horribly slow these days. It has even slowed my posting down to a crawl compared to how I normally post. I have the worst posting habits for this type of issue: I have lots of short-duration timeslots free to post during the day, but if a single post takes ten minutes to load, it really limits what I can do.


----------



## Leif

JA, I am very interested in your opinion of the matter discussed here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=229915


----------



## J. Alexander

*2cents*

Just posted my 2 cents let me think about it some but that is my opinion off the top of my head


----------



## Dracomeander

Just lost my Hard Drive this morning. Will be a few days before I can get things back up and running. Have to wait until the shop opens tomorrow before they can look at it. Then get a new drive in and start reloading all my software.

Hopefully I will be back by the end of the week.


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Just posted my 2 cents let me think about it some but that is my opinion off the top of my head



Thanks!


----------



## Pyrex

My apologies for dissappearing for a few days, I've been busy lately.

I'm back and will be posting today though.


----------



## Leif

Pyrex said:
			
		

> My apologies for dissappearing for a few days, I've been busy lately.
> I'm back and will be posting today though.



WB Bro!!


----------



## Rath Lorien

Has anyone else noticed that Invisible Castle is on the fritz?  I can't retreive any of my historical dice rolls!  ?!?!?


----------



## J. Alexander

**

Oh, I suppose to use invisible castle when I attack you guys


----------



## Rath Lorien

Am I the only one having trouble with Invisible Castle?

When I search for Anniston's rolls it comes back with an empty result.  If I try to roll dice with a character name then it shows the result, but it does not record the roll under the character's name.

Do I have to register?  (I never registered before!)  Invisible Castle has always worked great before, but a few days ago it started acting like it is not saving the rolls by character name.

When I looked at Jaroth's most recent roll it showed it to me (so obviously the rolls are being stored in the database), but even on Jaroth's roll the character url is blank (well, not blank, but it only has this: http://invisiblecastle.com -- whereas before it would have included a character code so I could see all of Jaroth's rolls).

Am I the only one who is seeing this?!?


----------



## Scotley

Hmmm, I'm not having a problem. Here are links to some rolls that I made this morning that look fine when I go to them. But I was logged in when I rolled and when I looked them up. When I just visited they were fine. Check them and see if you can view all the information. I have character and campaign name when I view them. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1624901/
Initiative (1d20+2=4) 
lightining bolt (8d6=24) 

First and last link are different ways to get to the same roll. 

Here's a link to one I looked up by character name, which also worked fine for me:

http://invisiblecastle.com/search/?...mpaign=&latest=

Anyway, an account is free and gives you the advantage of putting in a champaign name which will make it easy for the DM to look up everyone's rolls. I've have been putting them in and eventaully will ask that players use them if most people start logging in to roll. Try a search on campaign name 'Constables'. Oh I just thought of something else. The log ins are case sensitive. Make sure your searches match the case of the original entry and see if that helps.


----------



## Rath Lorien

Thanks, Scotley. I can see your character info.  I appreciate the advice.  I have registered and I can now create rolls using a character name.

I think part of the problem is that I have not posted any rolls for Anniston in quite awhile.  I know that invisiblecastle will truncate older data and it is possible that Anniston's most recent rolls have been truncated.  

I still can't entirely explain why my user experience changed so drasticly a few days ago.  I have registerd with invisible castle and now I can roll dice and it will store the rolls under my character name.  I did not previously need to be registered in order to keep rolls under a character name, but evidently now I do.

Here is the link for a named stat roll I created on June 5th.  I was able to see this roll before, but now I can't.  I was not registered when I created it.  Perhaps it has also been truncated:
invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/17263/

I also noticed that the last roll from Jaroth was not associated with a character name.  Perhaps Canaan needs to register as well in order to preserve rolls using a character name.

In any case, registering with invisiblecastle seems to have resolved my problem, so I do not need to keep discussing it in this thread.  

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Snicker*

One of the reasons we let Scotley assosiacte with us is he seemingly endless supply of small obscure but very helpful information


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> One of the reasons we let Scotley assosiacte with us is he seemingly endless supply of small obscure but very helpful information




I had noticed that about him.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> I had noticed that about him.



Yeah, he's a walking Trivia Factory!   Is it worth putting up with him?  Well, sometimes it certainly is, but, overall??? The jury's still out on that one, I fear.


----------



## J. Alexander

Jury Still Out

Naw  after almost 26 years..endless killer attack daquirs's serveral attempts by him to cause me to die by choking...i have come to accept the fact that he is kinda usefully...kinda low mainetance but sneakey and creative as hell :0


----------



## Leif

Creative?  ABSOLUTELY!  
Sneaky?  UNIMAGINABLY SO!
Useful?  Yeah, at least marginally. 
Scotley?  PRICELESS


----------



## Scotley

*Blush* Gee guys, I should have Internet outages more often. I had no idea you were saying (mostly) nice things about me this weekend. I shall endeavor to get caught up on posting today.


----------



## Leif

FYI:  I'll be out of town and unable to post from this Sunday evening until Tuesday night.


----------



## Dracomeander

Sorry guys. I got swamped. Just now getting the characters back onto my computer so I can work on updates offline.

Got another performance weekend starting tonight. So will not be able to do much until Monday.

I am not dropping out. Just having a hard time catching up with my data loss during my busy time.


----------



## Dracomeander

I'm back along with the boards. Got back earlier and discovered the change over was going on.


----------



## Rath Lorien

I found this thread and also the one for our in-game posts.  But I can't find our "gallery of heros".  Does anyone have the new link for that?


----------



## Scotley

*Gallery of Heros link*

Here you are:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=178012


----------



## Leif

Better yet, Rath Lorien, just click on "My Account" in the sub-header, which will show you all of your subscribed threads that have been altered since your last log-in.  On the left side of that screen you will see "Your Control Panel". Just scroll down through the Control Panel until you see a link for "List Subscriptions".  That will show all threads that you are subscribed to.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Here you are:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=178012





If you look at what Scotley posted, you'll note the Rogue's Gallery urls have changed slightly, and if you had yours saved in favorites you'll have to change them.

It used to be: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178012
It is now: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=178012

You have to add /forum/ into the string now.


----------



## Rath Lorien

Thanks to all!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> Better yet, Rath Lorien, just click on "My Account" in the sub-header, which will show you all of your subscribed threads that have been altered since your last log-in.  On the left side of that screen you will see "Your Control Panel". Just scroll down through the Control Panel until you see a link for "List Subscriptions".  That will show all threads that you are subscribed to.




Even better than this - on the right side of the page is a 'Quick Links' menu (it's just to the left of the 'Log Out' link).  Under that (but not on a different page) is a 'Subscribed Threads' link.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Even better than this - on the right side of the page is a 'Quick Links' menu (it's just to the left of the 'Log Out' link).  Under that (but not on a different page) is a 'Subscribed Threads' link.




Coolness!  Thanks!!


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli asked that I pass along word that he going to be without internet access until Sunday afternoon while he pursues a little Independence Day happiness at the lake this weekend.


----------



## Nightbreeze

I have to say that JA is being racist towards the Divine Avengers campaign 

Well, it is my fault for enjoying a grizzly northern "paladin" more than the usual caster.


----------



## J. Alexander

what who me  racist...geez just because I like guns and belive that everyone should own a dwarf or two...


----------



## Neurotic

*I have rules question*

So, 1st:
What part of damage gets doubled if PC scores critical hit?
Let's say weapon in question is longsword 1d8/19-20
Damage is 1d8 + 3(STR) +2 (Spec) +1 (luck) +2(morale) = 1d8+8
luck and morale bonuses from any source just for this example (spells, bardic inspiration and such)

In case of critical, would that be (1d8+8) x2 or would only 'physical' part double (STR and skill)

2nd:
Lance is normally two handed weapon and would do 1d8+2 x STR impaling damage. (also related to #1 question: do all bonuses double in case of charge?)

In case of charge it gets doubled to 2d8 + 4 x STR.

BUT: riding a horse and wielding lance means that lance is held in one hand and is supported by saddle. Does that mean that STR bonuses to damage no longer double?

So, lance from horseback actually does less damage (2d8+ 2 x STR)!? Or is there some hidden rule that says that it is strength of the horse as a driving force behind the blow that counts so it would be then (2d8 + 2 x horse STR)

Finally, subquestion: is damage from charge simple doubling of normal damage or is it doubled as I wrote above (that is instead of 2d8+ 2 x STR it should be 2x(1d8 + STR)?


Sorry to be a bother and thank you for answering...


----------



## Nightbreeze

Neurotic said:


> So, 1st:
> What part of damage gets doubled if PC scores critical hit?
> Let's say weapon in question is longsword 1d8/19-20
> Damage is 1d8 + 3(STR) +2 (Spec) +1 (luck) +2(morale) = 1d8+8
> luck and morale bonuses from any source just for this example (spells, bardic inspiration and such)
> 
> In case of critical, would that be (1d8+8) x2 or would only 'physical' part double (STR and skill)




The only think that doesn't get doubled are additional dices of damage (like those from sneak attack, or those from a flaming weapon). So, a critical with longsword in that case would be (1d8+8)x2  (well, actually, it would be 2d8+16, RAW). If the weapon was, say, lightning, it would be 1d8+8+1d6 for a normal hit and 2d8+16+1d6 for a critical. 



> 2nd:
> Lance is normally two handed weapon and would do 1d8+2 x STR impaling damage. (also related to #1 question: do all bonuses double in case of charge?)
> 
> In case of charge it gets doubled to 2d8 + 4 x STR.
> 
> BUT: riding a horse and wielding lance means that lance is held in one hand and is supported by saddle. Does that mean that STR bonuses to damage no longer double?
> 
> So, lance from horseback actually does less damage (2d8+ 2 x STR)!? Or is there some hidden rule that says that it is strength of the horse as a driving force behind the blow that counts so it would be then (2d8 + 2 x horse STR)




No, charging with a horse means that you can only use one hand, and that means 2d8+2xSTR. BUT! a free ride check at the beggining of the round with DC 5 means that you can guide your horse with your knees and thus use both hands for the weapon. The DC is low, and even without ranks and dexterity you have 75% chance to make it. That means that you would be able to charge at 2d8+4xSTR[/quote]



> Finally, subquestion: is damage from charge simple doubling of normal damage or is it doubled as I wrote above (that is instead of 2d8+ 2 x STR it should be 2x(1d8 + STR)?




IIRC you just roll twice. That means 2d8+4str, not 2x(1d8+2str)

Hope that helps.


Sorry to be a bother and thank you for answering...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Leif

I read the rules to be as Nightbreeze said.  When you inflict a multiple of damage (usually just double) you roll the dice multiple times.  You never roll once and multiply.  That means that a roll of twice maximum damage for one crit is EXTREMELY improbable.  (Happens one time out of sixty-four crits for a longsword, or other d8 weapon.  And since a crit probably only happens about one time out of 100 attacks, we're talking about a 1 in 6400 probability, if I recall my math properly, which is by no means EVER certain!)


----------



## Nightbreeze

Whoa, whoa, hold that. As a DM, I enjoy very much making my players eat criticals, and I assure that even with a longsword, crits are not so rare. At low levels, say that you have 50% chance of hitting the enemy. With 19-20 you hit and then you have 50% chance of confirming. That means that one hit on 20 is a confirmed critical. 

Actually, I am more afraid from the damned 20-20-hit optional rule, and I assure you that in the last year it happened at least thrice -_-. But then, it also happened twice from for the monsters, and one of those was a *rat*. Yep, a rat gutted a 4th level dwarf fighter. I house ruled that it is not instant death, but hp set on -5, 10 damage to str, dex, con each.


----------



## Leif

Okay, then, using your probability for a confirmed crit, Nightbreeze, a pc would do maximum damage with a d8 weapon one time in 1,280 attacks.


----------



## Nightbreeze

I'll take the chances


----------



## Leif

I suppose we all will!  It's not like we have much choice in the matter!


----------



## Nightbreeze

Well, I could propose to Ja the following deal: if maximum damage in critical happens, it turns out a normal hit. In exchange, I get a +1 to hit (for every hit). Do you thing he'll accept it?


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, well, let's see ..... I've known JA for about 25 years now.  In my opinion, the odds of Asmodeus successfully making a snowcone are better than what you suggest.


----------



## Leif

I'm excited!  I just found out that as a Community Supporter I can disable those annyoying ads at the top and side of the screen!  It's almost like traveling back in time to before the dumb ol' ads appeared!


----------



## J. Alexander

Thank goodness for players who are rule's guru.. you save me from having to refer to the Book of Scotley ............

A proposition
I will allow you guys max damage on the first roll and then you roll normal damage for the critical...but only if the monsters get max damage for their first set of rolls also ...


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:


> A proposition
> I will allow you guys max damage on the first roll and then you roll normal damage for the critical...but only if the monsters get max damage for their first set of rolls also ...



If we were playing face-to-face across your mother's kitchen table, then I KNOW my answer would be SURE, because we'd have Scotley's +57 Vorpal 20-Sider on our side!   In fact, my vote is still to do it that way.  I figure either I'll kick major boo-tay, or else I'll get to roll up a brand new character!


----------



## Nightbreeze

Hrrm...I would say that it would very well suit the shock-and-AAARGHthePAIN!!! style of Harstard, but if the monster keep up getting us by surprise, not even maxed hitpoints will keep us alive. All in all, I'd keep it on the normal rules


----------



## Leif

Shock-and-AAARGHthePAIN!!! 

This is the best description of JA's DnD games that I've ever seen!!


----------



## Scotley

Hee hee, that twenty sider is actually only a +14 vorpal. It is the percentile dice that are artifact quality items. I must admit that were we using real dice across the table, I'd have been inclined to roll the dice on that altar in Southern Operatives. With invisible castle I'm not so bold. I've seen what IC does to Mowgli. 

I agree with Nightbreeze's take on the double damage rules, but I have to say crits can be much more common. I'll be disappointed if Alvar doesn't get a crit at least every other round when he is using full attack. Of course he is *really* optimized for crits.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Well, of course, I was speaking about a longsword for low level soldiers. At higher levels, a 15-20 critical range is entirely possible. Whether it pays up to specialize in criticals, with multiple feats and magical abilities, is to be discussed. Personally, I enjoy it. Other people find that it is better to concentrate on overall quality of attacks.


----------



## Scotley

Yes, I can see the argument in favor of a really big weapon maxed out with feats and powers too. The advantage there is that you are less at the mercy of the dice and the larger damage per blow really pays off when you encounter damage resistance and creatures not subject to crits. The rules definately allow for more than one way to skin a dragon.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Yeah, but the dragon has always twice you number of ways to eat you (dragon never skin their food, puah). Choose one: magic, breath, or claws! And if your really want to be mean, give him arcane strike


----------



## J. Alexander

"Dont you guys be talking mean about Scarlet...she is just misunderstood"


----------



## Leif

Speaking of Scarlet, JA, are you ready to roll-up a 4ed Dragonborn Sorceress?


----------



## Rath Lorien

OK, I have not seen this question asked, so I will ask.  Is there any plan for the Great North to go 4e?

I'm good either way, but it is curious to me that this has not been discussed.  I'm sure that some of our more unusual characters would only be ported with changes, but in the beginning JA did ask us to avoid elaborate/complicated characters...


----------



## J. Alexander

*4e*

Good question....I have had no plans to change over to 4e for the simple fact that i have yet to look at 4e for more than five or ten minutes.......but I will run a proposal by you guys  and it will apply only to the great north.......I will entertain you guys trying to convert them over and having one combat to just see the mechanics etc of 4E as we know how powerful the characters are in the current game as a compariosn....anyway just a thought..

And yes i have always requested simple characters and classess I wonder why playersa always wanna complicate things like with a dwarf ninja warmaster or a human necromancer/paladin ...... but as they say..all is good


----------



## Nightbreeze

I kept myself out of the anti-4e hysteria, until I got the books 3 days ago. I have to say that they did make some good changes (simplyfying some rules), but got carried away and oversimplified. At least for the wizard part (the only section I got deep into), it is now just a blasting sorcerer. Also, there are almost no options. I realize that this is just the corebooks and they will add other options, characters and classes, but the previous corebooks (the 3.0 ones) still had double or triple the options....almost all of the spells are gone now. 

So, as far as it matters, I put my vote against 4e. Maybe, maybe, in 2 or 3 years, when more books are out, I could reconsider the idea.


----------



## Rhun

I do not believe many of our PCs are easily converted to 4E; I don't have the books, but that is just my impression from what I've read on these forums.

I certainly hope these Four Lands games remain 3.5, as I'm particularly fond of my PCs.


----------



## Scotley

I agree with Nightbreeze that the options are very limited. They went too far in that direction. As Rhun suggested, I think it would be fairly challenging to create my current ranger/rogue using the 4e rules. My vote would be be to stay with 3.5 for the time being.

That being said, it might be interesting to try creating 4e versions of our characters and running them through a fight as a design experiment. I have the books.


----------



## Canaan

I was holding my breath when the first post about converting to 4e hit, waiting to see the responses and hoping against hope that the consensus was to stay with 3.5.  This isn't an anti-4e rant.  I don't have the credibilty to do that, as I have not played it.  But I have no interest in playing 4e.  I have good friends in my gaming group that have tried it and reported back to me, friends whose opinions I value because they have a similar play style and likes and dislikes as mine.  The comments were generally negative from my point of view, with the exception of a few things others have mentioned here.  

Additionally, I don't own any of the books and don't feel the urge to spend money on a game system that seems obviously targeted and marketed to make you have to buy new books to get the breadth what the system has to offer.  I've already done that once with 3x and I'm not going to do it again ... lol!  

Anyway, as for a battle where we try to convert our characters to 4e, I vote no.  Besides the fact that I am not really willing to try 4e, I do not want to spend the time required to convert Jaroth for one battle.  

That being said, if everyone else would like to try it, I won't get in the way.  Perhaps Jaroth can get knocked unconscious or kidnapped for that battle and everyone else can try to save him or something.   That way, I don't have to convert him 



laters.


----------



## Rath Lorien

Sounds like everyone is leaning towards 3.5 (which is just fine with me).  So we play on without a second thought!  I'm neutral on the suggestion to play a single-combat dip into 4e (if I have to vote then I vote no).


----------



## Neurotic

*4e*

I don't have books, time or will (I also heard negative comments about it).

So, I'll do it if we switch, but for one battle or just to see if it can be done I vote no.


----------



## Pyrex

Having played 4E, I've got to chime in.

Don't bash it until you've played it at a tabletop session.  It's fun.

That being said, I'm ambivalent about switching the Southern Operatives game over.  I'd be happy to, but I see little reason to re-tool an in-progress game.


----------



## Leif

*4e Southern Ops?*



Pyrex said:


> Having played 4E, I've got to chime in.
> 
> Don't bash it until you've played it at a tabletop session.  It's fun.
> 
> That being said, I'm ambivalent about switching the Southern Operatives game over.  I'd be happy to, but I see little reason to re-tool an in-progress game.




To say nothing of the fact that there is no 4e Warlock yet, Aidan!!


----------



## Pyrex

I'm pretty sure the 4E PHB contains the Warlock.  Especially given that one of my players *played* a warlock in our 4E intro game...

*hands Leif a 4E PHB*  

There's even a Fey Pact option which is perfect for Aidan...


----------



## Leif

Oh!  Thanks, bro!  hehehehe, gee, I woulda sworn that......  nevermind.  As you might expect, I haven't spent just a whole bunch of time with my 4e PH.  I was kinda nonplussed by my initial perusal of it, and haven't really seen any need to go back to it much since that first weekend my order came in.


----------



## Nightbreeze

I know that 4e is better when played than it looks on the book (fights are funny, many possible maneauvres (err..sp?), but still 3.5 is far better in my mind. I don't see why should we switch, unless there are clear and overwhelming advantages, and there are not.


----------



## Leif

*Happy Birthday, JA*

Kudos!  Welcome to the world of 41!


----------



## Redclaw

Nightbreeze said:


> I know that 4e is better when played than it looks on the book (fights are funny, many possible maneauvres (err..sp?), but still 3.5 is far better in my mind. I don't see why should we switch, unless there are clear and overwhelming advantages, and there are not.




Obviously, I'm not part of this decision, but I thought I'd throw out some observations.  I've now played 4E a few times, and I have seen a few big benefits.  First of all, nobody ever feels useless, and the cleric doesn't have to spend his whole action healing.  Abilities are set up so that everyone can be productive and even exciting every round.  

More importantly, at least to me, is the fact that 4E is all about teamwork.  Gone are the days of the players doing their own thing once the battle starts (my fighter always stayed near the casters long enough to get buffed, then charged into battle.)  Now the buffing happens throughout combat, as an effect of many powers, and the more effectively you use teamwork, the more powerful the party is.  You really benefit from paying attention to what everyone else is doing and drawing on it.  It makes the whole experience much more interactive and rewarding.

Anyway, as I said, that's just a quick set of observations about how the new combat tends to work.  Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Kudos!  Welcome to the world of 41!




Damn! You beat me to it. Happy Birthday man, Have a good one!


----------



## Rhun

Redclaw said:


> First of all, nobody ever feels useless, and the cleric doesn't have to spend his whole action healing.  Abilities are set up so that everyone can be productive and even exciting every round.




Keep in mind, this all depends on the player, the game, and PC design in 3E. I can assure, my 12th level cleric in JA's Great North very rarely ever spends time during combat healing folk...he is usually too busy smacking them down. 

-----------------------

Also, Happy Birthday JA!


----------



## Lou

*Birthday wishes*

Happy Birthday, JA! ...and many more!


----------



## Pyrex

Rhun said:


> Keep in mind, this all depends on the player, the game, and PC design in 3E. I can assure, my 12th level cleric in JA's Great North very rarely ever spends time during combat healing folk...he is usually too busy smacking them down.




_Your_ PC may not spend a lot of time healing, but, in general, 3.5 encounter design pretty much assumes a healbot cleric.  An assumption which 4E kicks to the curb.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'll be at the lake and out of touch from this afternoon through sometime Monday.  Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## Nightbreeze

Leif said:


> Kudos!  Welcome to the world of 41!




Hmm, duh...at least you are not double my age (but pretty close, I am 22).

Happy birthday


----------



## Leif

Nightbreeze said:


> Hmm, duh...at least you are not double my age (but pretty close, I am 22).



Laugh it up while you can, Whippersnapper!  Your day will come....if you're lucky.


----------



## Rath Lorien

I'm out until Tuesday night.  Have a good Labor Day weekend!!!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Harass the DM*

Okay guys here is an open license for you to harass me to getting better at posting.. Work is going to get crazy with open enrollment coming up..5 new trainess and multilpe seminars each week...you guys just need to shame me into posting when i sign on rather than saying  i will do it when i get home and have me fall asleep


----------



## Leif

JA,

shame, shame, shame!!  Post more!!!


----------



## Nightbreeze

Pft. A major disappointment, JA. So, you are one of those DMs who have good ideas about campaigns, but are too lazy to play them off after the initial 2-3 sessions. Sigh.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Major Disappointment*

Yep  at least the last three months


----------



## Leif

Maybe it's not laziness, per se, but just a lack of ideas about the details of how the characters will get from point to point along your plot-line?  

Are we making you mad enough yet to get some new-found dedication?


----------



## Nightbreeze

Leif said:


> Maybe it's not laziness, per se, but just a lack of ideas




Hey! No sympathy for the wicked!


----------



## Scotley

Should I send you a case of red bulls?


----------



## Leif

Nightbreeze said:


> Hey! No sympathy for the wicked!




Honestly, no sympathy was intended.  Knowing JA the way I do, it seems to me that pitying him for running out of ideas is more of an insult than saying that he's lazy.  And if he was able to be lazy at all, he'd probably be proud of it.


----------



## J. Alexander

List of Current Ideas . Plans

1.    Sell 100 policies from 10-1 to 11-15......
2.    Average 3 seminars a week for the next 8 weeks
3.    Train 3 new agents
4.   Start the Borderlands Keep short adventure
5.   Keep current and no less that 48 hours behind post for all games
6.   Have Scarlet make a snack of several players
7.   Have the Church begin an inquisition into the behavior of several of it's members......
8.   Stage an assissination attempt against two party members
9.   Have a wayward druid overreach once again and summon something really really bad
10.  Involve numerous party members in a life or death mission while being chased by ogiers
11.   Stage a hostile takeover of a company 



Need i go on gentlement


----------



## Neurotic

*Harrasing*

Bleh! Strong on words, weak of deeds.

Ideas need to be implemented to be effective.

Good enough?


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:


> List of Current Ideas . Plans
> 1. Sell 100 policies from 10-1 to 11-15......
> 2. Average 3 seminars a week for the next 8 weeks
> 3. Train 3 new agents
> 4. Start the Borderlands Keep short adventure
> 5. Keep current and no less that 48 hours behind post for all games
> 6. Have Scarlet make a snack of several players
> 7. Have the Church begin an inquisition into the behavior of several of it's members......
> 8. Stage an assissination attempt against two party members
> 9. Have a wayward druid overreach once again and summon something really really bad
> 10. Involve numerous party members in a life or death mission while being chased by ogiers
> 11. Stage a hostile takeover of a company
> Need i go on gentlement



Hehehehe.    I thought that would get your goat!
 ummmmm............ just kidding?


----------



## Nightbreeze

7.   Have the Church begin an inquisition into the behavior of several of it's members......
*
Let the old babbling fools come...by lochaber axe or magic, their age will be rendered of no importance *

8.   Stage an assissination attempt against two party members
*
Gulp down insane spot and listen checks, newbies *

10.  Involve numerous party members in a life or death mission while being chased by ogiers
*
Where are the news, I wonder?*

11.  Stage a hostile takeover of a company 

*Even if it was legally possible, we can also try a hostile takeover by air...or of the air...their breathing air, with a firestorm. 
*

Need i go on gentlement 
*
Pffft, the dog barking the loudest is the less scary *


----------



## Rath Lorien

7. Have the Church begin an inquisition into the behavior of several of it's members......

Anniston would welcome a little inquisition right about now!  Nice and warm in the fire, FAR FAR from that INFERNAL BOOK!


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:


> List of Current Ideas . Plans
> 
> 1.    Sell 100 policies from 10-1 to 11-15......
> 2.    Average 3 seminars a week for the next 8 weeks
> 3.    Train 3 new agents
> 4.   Start the Borderlands Keep short adventure
> 5.   Keep current and no less that 48 hours behind post for all games
> 6.   Have Scarlet make a snack of several players
> 7.   Have the Church begin an inquisition into the behavior of several of it's members......
> 8.   Stage an assissination attempt against two party members
> 9.   Have a wayward druid overreach once again and summon something really really bad
> 10.  Involve numerous party members in a life or death mission while being chased by ogiers
> 11.   Stage a hostile takeover of a company
> 
> Need i go on gentlement




Please most munificent dm, relax, take off your shoes and put your feet up. Make a nice cup of tea or perhaps something stronger...

You have our premission to skip over some of these items, or at least make them easier for you. I mean really for number 2, Here's a great multitasking opportunity. The next time some vendor is prattling on about how to coax some blue-hair into taking her money out of her mattress or the mason jars in the back yard and put them into a spiffy new annuity his company has you can just whip out your computer and make a few posts. I'm confident you know all that stuff already.  

3, just train one new agent and let her train the other two.

6, well, now we can't have scarlet getting fat and lazy can we? If you really insist on this one please note that there are several players with fewer calories and saturated fat than myself in your games. 

8, assassination is so 20th century. I say just let it slide.

11, now do you really want to deal with the paperwork required for a hostile takeover? Besides it is only really fun for the lawyers. Just let the lawyers in your games mud wrestle instead. I'll put five bucks on Leif. 

Now don't you feel better? At experience point time remember which player took pity on you, empathized and tried to lesson your burden as opposed to all those greedy souls who kept demanding more and more.


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:


> Please most munificent dm, relax, take off your shoes and put your feet up. Make a nice cup of tea or perhaps something stronger...
> 
> You have our premission to skip over some of these items, or at least make them easier for you. I mean really for number 2, Here's a great multitasking opportunity. The next time some vendor is prattling on about how to coax some blue-hair into taking her money out of her mattress or the mason jars in the back yard and put them into a spiffy new annuity his company has you can just whip out your computer and make a few posts. I'm confident you know all that stuff already.
> 
> 3, just train one new agent and let her train the other two.
> 
> 6, well, now we can't have scarlet getting fat and lazy can we? If you really insist on this one please note that there are several players with fewer calories and saturated fat than myself in your games.
> 
> 8, assassination is so 20th century. I say just let it slide.
> 
> 11, now do you really want to deal with the paperwork required for a hostile takeover? Besides it is only really fun for the lawyers. Just let the lawyers in your games mud wrestle instead. I'll put five bucks on Leif.
> 
> Now don't you feel better? At experience point time remember which player took pity on you, empathized and tried to lesson your burden as opposed to all those greedy souls who kept demanding more and more.




ROFLAFAO!!!

This intermission has been brought to you by *Player-DMs for Happier DMs*. "If we can't suck up to each other, who can we suck up to?"

Now back to your regularly scheduled games or whining about games, whichever comes first.


----------



## Leif

Hey Lou!  That's right, I'm talking to YOU, Lou!  What do mean by acting all innocent and goody-two-shoes?  Why, if I had anything to say about it, I'd just up and dunk your head in the toilet!  Hey!  Waitaminnit!  I DO have something to say about it!!  Your gettin' a swirly, pus-head!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

[sblock=Lou]no offense, Lou, this is me acting like a Pro Wrestler.  Just slam me upside the head with a metal folding chair, I'll give you a swirly, and then we'll go get a beer together.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Hey Lou! That's right, I'm talking to YOU, Lou! What do mean by acting all innocent and goody-two-shoes? Why, if I had anything to say about it, I'd just up and dunk your head in the toilet! Hey! Waitaminnit! I DO have something to say about it!! Your gettin' a swirly, pus-head!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




I hate blue toilet water! It kills the goldfish! Ouch! Darn safety electrical outlet. Can't shock you if it cuts off the power. But it's dark in here now. I'll just slip around and slam the toilet seat on your hand! Where's the _Real World_ cameras? I need to smile for the camera.  Wait! It's dark in here. Where'd you go?


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> I hate blue toilet water! It kills the goldfish! Ouch! Darn safety electrical outlet. Can't shock you if it cuts off the power. But it's dark in here now. I'll just slip around and slam the toilet seat on your hand! Where's the _Real World_ cameras? I need to smile for the camera.  Wait! It's dark in here. Where'd you go?



The blue toilet water is especially for you --BLUEBERRY FLAVORED!  And you can't slam the seat on my fingers because I always pee with the seat down! hehehe


----------



## Pyrex

Did my casting of _Faerie Fire_ occur, or was it foiled by some mysterious force?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Headed to the lake this morning - be back sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley

I'll be taking the family to the beach for fall break and may not get much posting done until the later half of the week. NPC my characters as needed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Headed off to internet deadzone for the weekend.  Back sometime Sunday.


----------



## J. Alexander

*I'm Back*

Okay guys,

Thanks for the patience and the leave of abscence...I am back  and restarting as of November 18....check the appropriate thread in the next few days for a recap and to brush up  that is if your still wanting to be in the game...

JA


----------



## Scotley

*Happy Dance!*


----------



## Leif

*Happy Dance in Stereo!*


----------



## Neurotic

*Dancing, ah well *

*Happy dance in hologram!*


----------



## Nightbreeze

*refuses to dance, but is happy*


----------



## J. Alexander

*Posting*

Guys
I have made a promise to myself to go into the office early each day and post before the day gets crazy...that give me about 30 minutes each morning from 7 to 7:30 ........so that is the best time to catch me if you want a post answered quickly...


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Guys
> I have made a promise to myself to go into the office early each day and post before the day gets crazy...that give me about 30 minutes each morning from 7 to 7:30 ........so that is the best time to catch me if you want a post answered quickly...





Fair enough. I always try to do the same thing, but it seems like if I want to post before work, I have to keep coming in earlier and earlier. LOL. Just ease back into it; no reason to overcommit and get burned out before you can get restarted!


----------



## Leif

I second that, JA, just ease back into it gradually if you like.  We're in no hurry, really,  No matter what I may say in other posts, I'm content to wait.


----------



## Neurotic

*Vorian's new rune*

It is haste rune. His first third level rune. You can see the list of others selected and available on Heroes Gallery Wiki

[sblock=altar key for JA]
Also, you didn't say if Andor had his last action to reveal his revelation to Alban that for altar use the key is needed.
[/sblock]

Just found perfect PrC for Randal Stormweaver. It's Stormsinger from Frostfell WotC book


----------



## Pyrex

My apologies for dissappearing for a couple weeks there.  Real-life got kinda busy, then there was the holiday...

*goes to catch up in the main thread*


----------



## Rhun

Pyrex said:


> My apologies for dissappearing for a couple weeks there.  Real-life got kinda busy, then there was the holiday...




I hear that...I just disappeared for several days because of a hectic real life. It happens to us all, but glad to see you are back!


----------



## Leif

I'm glad your BOTH back!  Nijel just didn't know what he was going to do if his brother and his idol had both disappeared!


----------



## Neurotic

*JA dissappeared again*

Does anyone knows what's happening? First we get flurry of posts and then nothing without even I won't be able to post or something.

Did something happen? Another hurricane? Earthquake? Or something more personal maybe?


----------



## Leif

I haven't heard anything specific regarding this latest absence, but since I know JA very well, and have years of experience dealing with him  in person, I'll take a stab at an "educated" (uneducated?) guess.  I would say that there's a high probability that JA has just been very busy lately, has probably been required to travel extensively for work, and he has just not had a chance to check in recently.  If he intended to do something other that what he said, I'm sure he would have let us know.  To quote Rhun: "Patience, Padawan, patience."


----------



## J. Alexander

Thank you Leif and yes i was actually travelling a lot...new orelans..mobile etc  and at times i get pissy and refuse to pay 15.00 for the hotel internet connectinon..


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Thank you Leif and yes i was actually travelling a lot...new orelans..mobile etc and at times i get pissy and refuse to pay 15.00 for the hotel internet connectinon..




 Glad you're back in one  piece!  And "pissy??"  I just call that wise money management.


----------



## Neurotic

*Internet*

I didn't realize it's so expensive connecting from hotels. There are some hotels in croatia that boast free internet access for hotel guests in internet caffe somewhere on hte premises. Others simply charge land line as far as I know. Except those few with 5 stars


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hotels*

Neurotic..

No it is just weirdness common to the US....low cost hotels  offer free internet as a service but when you stay at one of the upper end hotels they charge you for the internet  figuring that you will rebill the client or your company the cost........or that your company will just pay it.......


----------



## Leif

That's why my favorite hotel is called Guido's Garage.   Sorry for this intrusion!  Probably won't happen again.


----------



## Neurotic

*Holiday greetings*

Merry Christmass everyone!


----------



## Rhun

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Lou

Merry Christmas and wishes for a Happy New Year!


----------



## Scotley

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year all! 

Thank you for the salutations.

I don't expect to post again until this weekend.


----------



## Neurotic

*Are we playing still?*

What gives?


----------



## Leif

What gives is the absence of our DM.

Are we still playing?  All I can tell you is that I'm giving JA the benefit of the doubt for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Neurotic

*I don't mind waiting*

I just like to know as I could maybe join a game or two if these four stop.
Note, I wouldn't LIKE them stopping...

JA, wherever you are, best wishes and good health! And quick return to gaming


----------



## Leif

As much as I hate to say it, you might want to seriously think about the other games if you have some standing by.  I hope JA posts extensively tomorrow or today even, but I'm really not sure how likely that is.  It could easily be weeks or even a month or two yet.  I would expect him to  get things going before summer gets here, though.   Of course, you understand that this is all pure speculation on my part.  I really have no idea what's going on and I'm as much in the dark as you are, Neurotic.


----------



## Neurotic

*Nah, too busy*

If it's only month or so, I have no problem waiting, we are in the middle of implementation of a big project with about ten modules which have to be installed and tested in order and relating to each other in ever tightening couplings so I'll be swamped for about that time...

Besides, if I start a new game, play for two months (let's say 60 posts) it would still be only beginning. And then JA comes back and I have to cut one game...conundrum easily avoided by waiting.


----------



## Leif

Good!  I'd hate to see you go, and I know JA would be very disappointed.  (Hopefully, he's not already too much so because of my last post here!)


----------



## Neurotic

*Thank you*

I understand, Buldog would be left without healing if I left


----------



## Leif

Yes, whatever would Nijel, my unwise, rash Paladin, do without healing spells that allow him to sometimes keep up with his hero, the Cairnwalker?  (Or at least keep within sight of him?)


----------



## Neurotic

*Good side of waiting*

There is one good side of all this waiting....

JA hands out some XP for patience so we can expect some levels in the (near?) future


----------



## Leif

He's done that in the past, but I would caution you agaisnt expecting it to happen every time.  Just wait patiently and calmly, with no expectation of reward.  You know, like Good Little Players do!


----------



## Neurotic

*So serious*

Yes, yes, I fully DON'T expect any reward as last time we almost got enough to level. we need some RPing before we level again.

That one was supposed to be a joke, I guess it didn't pass well


----------



## Leif

No, it 'passed' just fine.   I thought you were making a joke, but I just wanted to add some seriousness for JA's benefit.  Personally, he wouldn't have to twist my arm very hard to convince me to level-up Nijel again!


----------



## Rhun

Hopefully JA just needs some time. I'd hate to see these games end, especially "The Great North" since it is one of the longest lasting games I've played in. Over two years of struggling against the forces of Darkness and JA's insidious ways. 

With that said, I really like Southern Operatives, too.


----------



## Scotley

JA is trying to get on with a different company and is very focused on that right now. His current job is eating up all his time. The negotiations with a new company seem to be going well, so I hope he'll be back with us soon.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> JA is trying to get on with a different company and is very focused on that right now. His current job is eating up all his time. The negotiations with a new company seem to be going well, so I hope he'll be back with us soon.




Thanks for the update, Scotley. 

And here is wishing all the best to JA! Good luck, my friend!


----------



## Leif

Yes, Rhun, I second your good wishes for JA.  And, JA, while I'm thinking about it, if you could still see your way clear to work another character into your Great North game, I'm still quite interested.


----------



## Neurotic

*Good luck*

Oh, woes of real life! 

I third good wishes of those before me. Be sharp!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Back after Long Last*

Hey guys....

Have finally seen daylight and gotten work all taken care of...I will be going with another company as soon as I pass my series 6 and 63....and have gotten all the work stuff finally completed..

So hit me back as to what games are interestedin being restarted...and sorry for the long delay.....

JA


----------



## Rhun

Welcome back JA, and congrats on the new job!

My game preferences are as follows:

1 - Great North: We have a long and storied history going in this game, and I'd hate for it to end now. Plus, the roleplaying opportunities have been amazing.

2 - Southern Operatives: This game was just getting good, and I really like my PC. I'm also very interested to see what direction this one takes.

3 - Divine Avengers: I've never gotten into this one, so it is definitely at the bottom.


----------



## Scotley

Good news and glad to see you back on the boards. 

I'd have to vote for the Great North first and foremost. After that I don't want to be greedy. Which ever you will enjoy most. 

I see you have already been taking up your player responsibilities as well. Better and Better!


----------



## Leif

Well, my vote kinda depends upon the good graces of our lovely DM:  If I am to be allowed to join the Great North, then that, too, is my choice.  If not, then I vote for Southern Operatives, since that will be the only one that I am involved in.

And you also have my congrats and best wishes, JA!  (It's about time you worked for a living!  )


----------



## Leif

JA, not sure if you're up for a 4e game or not, but you've had a private message in your ENWorld mailbox from me about mine for some time now.  If you care to respond, that is....

Ooops, maybe I didn't send that message to you, after all.  But you're more than welcome in the game if you're interested!  the game is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...h-edition-game-rg-invitation-only-thanks.html


----------



## Lou

J. Alexander said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> Have finally seen daylight and gotten work all taken care of...I will be going with another company *as soon as I pass my series 6 and 63*....and have gotten all the work stuff finally completed..
> 
> So hit me back as to what games are interestedin being restarted...and sorry for the long delay.....
> 
> JA




So how much work is it to pass the series 6 and 63 test???

Just pick the games you want to run and go with them.


----------



## Neurotic

My vote goes like this: 
1. The Great North
2. Southern Operatives (assuming Andor awakens)
3. The Colony
4. Divine Avengers
5. Whatever else you can come up with , but I'd rather play one which you can find the time for, then four that languish because you're stretched too thin.

Congrats on new job! What are those tests?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

My vote is, of course, Southern Operatives - I've got plans for Kat, and I'd like to see them through.

However, it sounds like 'The Great North' is your longest running and most popular, so if you've only got time for one I understand if you choose that one.


----------



## Rath Lorien

I'm here.  Voting for North.


----------



## Pyrex

I would obviously vote Souther Operatives as that's where my PC is, but I understand if you'd rater focus on one of your games that's been around longer.


----------



## Leif

Pyrex said:


> I would obviously vote Souther Operatives as that's where my PC is, but I understand if you'd rater focus on one of your games that's been around longer.



Greetings, Brother Aidan!  That's at least three of us pulling for Southern Ops,
the Bladesong Brothers and Kat (Mowgli).  I fear that our voices will be thoroughly shouted down by the throng that wants the Great North to resume.


----------



## J. Alexander

Okay guys I will restart both The Great North and Southern Operatives the first week of march  so spread the word if you will .....as i feel guilty lol everyone gets two levels but be nice about choosing them......i am way rusty and out of practice dealing with sneakey clever characters....


The colony will restart in mid march...


----------



## Leif

I thank you, and Nijel REALLY thanks you!

Can I get an answer about my application to join the Great North???


----------



## J. Alexander

*Application*

Sure go ahead and submit a proposal 

Waiting to check in and see how all is around and who i have lost


----------



## Leif

What level should my proposal be?  I'll look at the RG to get ideas about class/race/etc.  Hey, waitaminnit!  Aren't YOU the DM where non-humans meet violent discrimination every time they turn around?   Guess I'd better play a human, then, eh?

Ok, man, I looked over the RG, but I really couldn't tell too much.  Best I could do was guess at a RANGE of levels -- looks to me like with the +2 levels it will be somewhere between 12th and 15th.  Is that about right?


----------



## J. Alexander

Leif...lets try with 13 levels...


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Leif...lets try with 13 levels...




The rest of us that have been around since the beginning are only Level 12...with the exception of 1 level 13 PC I think. Don't the newcomers usually start a level or 2 behind the rest of us?


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:


> Leif...lets try with 13 levels...



If that's what you want.  I think Rhun's going to revolt if I have 13 levels, though.


----------



## Neurotic

Rhun, I started two level behind and I'm only one behind now. But I think you missed the fact that we get two levels bonus so level 13 is actualy 1 level behind

THE QUESTION IS: do we get two levels across games (that is, each and every character) or just in The Great North?

Or maybe two levels total apply as you see fit


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I read it as two levels for each game.  But I haven't actually leveled Katherine up yet, so let's get JA to clarify . . .

Personally, I'd LOVE to see Katherine get a couple of levels under her belt!


----------



## Rath Lorien

JA, it might be easier (and more fair) if you gave a specific number of bonus XP points.


----------



## J. Alexander

Rhun is right...i winged it with the levels....i think most with the 2 level added for my abscence will be about 14 or 15 level now....so that would make a new character 12 or 13...

So create one at 12 and we will modify as we go...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Clariification*

RATH has made a very good point  i am going with exp.....that way charcters can buy bonus feats etc and customer their chararcter etc of just add them to levels....I am thinking 30k for the great north and 12k for Souther Operatives..........but i am flexiable on it....i know it takes a ton of xp to go up a level so just let me know


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Katherine has 14500 exp right now.  I don't know where everyone else is in that regard. 12000 puts her at 26500, giving her two levels (making her level 7) and about 1500 shy of 8th. That should give those who want to spend exp on goodies plenty to work with and still be level 7, and those who just want to level up (speaking for myself only at this point) will be happy as well.

In other words, sounds great to me!

Just in case . . . what does a bonus feat run (in exp. points) these days?


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> RATH has made a very good point  i am going with exp.....that way charcters can buy bonus feats etc and customer their chararcter etc of just add them to levels....I am thinking 30k for the great north and 12k for Souther Operatives..........but i am flexiable on it....i know it takes a ton of xp to go up a level so just let me know





A 30K bonus would be a 2 level increase for Vadric, bringining him about half-way between 14th and 15th.

A 12K bonus would be a 2 level increase for Roak in Southern Ops as well.

[sblock=XP structure]
Per my calculations, the level break points are:

10K = 5th level
15k = 6
21k = 7
28k = 8
36k = 9
45k = 10
55k = 11
66k = 12
78k = 13
91k = 14
105k = 15

[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex

Mowgli said:


> Katherine has 14500 exp right now.  I don't know where everyone else is in that regard. 12000 puts her at 26500, giving her two levels (making her level 7) and about 1500 shy of 8th.




Aye, that's exactly where Aidan is as well.

Should we gear-up any or would you rather handle that in-game?


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun is right...i winged it with the levels....i think most with the 2 level added for my abscence will be about 14 or 15 level now....so that would make a new character 12 or 13...
> 
> So create one at 12 and we will modify as we go...




So let me see if I have this right:  
*Nijel* (Southern Operatives) gets 12 000 bonus xp.  (He might even be able to get that charisma boosted some!)

*Thomas* my soon-to-be-proposed Great North character (please let me know if that name is already taken by a pc or prominent npc and I'll change it.) gets 30 000 xp above the minimum for 12th level, right?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> *Thomas* my soon-to-be-proposed Great North character (please let me know if that name is already taken by a pc or prominent npc and I'll change it.) gets 30 000 xp above the minimum for 12th level, right?




Sneaky Leif...that would put him at 14th level! Did you ever decide on a race and class for Thomas?


----------



## Leif

Ok, Rhun, I can see that you won't be happy unless I'm a level or two behind you, and that's ok by me.   JA, I guess you'd better put me a level or two behind Rhun to forestall this nascent player revolt.

And no, Rhun, I haven't even thought about class yet.  I just found out what level he would be a few minutes ago, and I've been tending to other games since then.  Any recommendations?  (Aside from the obvious, for JA's games, to avoid arcanists like the frikkin plague!)  I would be thinking cleric, I guess, but I've already got 2 clerics and a paladin going now, so I'm not sure I want to work myself any further into that particular rut.  But fighters can be sooo BORING!  I'll just have to give it more thought.  Feel free to recommend away!

OBVIOUSLY, again, since it's JA's game, Thomas will be HUMAN!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Ok, Rhun, I can see that you won't be happy unless I'm a level or two behind you, and that's ok by me.   JA, I guess you'd better put me a level or two behind Rhun to forestall this nascent player revolt.




I don't care what level your PC is. JA has just always carried on the tradition of new PCs starting a couple levels behind the rest of us. I've always saw that as a reward for all the trials and tribulations that our PCs have gone through.



Leif said:


> I would be thinking cleric, I guess, but I've already got 2 clerics and a paladin going now, so I'm not sure I want to work myself any further into that particular rut.  But fighters can be sooo BORING!  I'll just have to give it more thought.  Feel free to recommend away!




As I play the only FULL cleric in the game, I can vouch for the roleplaying challenges that you would face as a cleric in this game. It isn't easy at all. With that said, since Vadric is a martial oriented cleric, it would be kinda nice to have a healing oriented cleric. That would free up more of Vadric's resources to do more of his demon/undead/forces of darkness smashing that he so very much loves.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I don't care what level your PC is. JA has just always carried on the tradition of new PCs starting a couple levels behind the rest of us. I've always saw that as a reward for all the trials and tribulations that our PCs have gone through.
> 
> As I play the only FULL cleric in the game, I can vouch for the roleplaying challenges that you would face as a cleric in this game. It isn't easy at all. With that said, since Vadric is a martial oriented cleric, it would be kinda nice to have a healing oriented cleric. That would free up more of Vadric's resources to do more of his demon/undead/forces of darkness smashing that he so very much loves.



I certainly don't mind starting a bit behind the others, JA, if you have already set that precedent for this game, far be it from me to rock the boat.   (I mean, it's NOT like we've been friends for nearly 30 YEARS, or anything!  -- Seriously, just kidding, big guy.)

But, yeah, Rhun, I can see ol' Tomatino being a healing-type cleric with a few levels of rogue thrown into the mix, too.  Maybe he was sent by Vadric's church to help out with the healing duties?   since that's evidently always been a situation that Vadric has maybe disliked a bit?   Sort of a flunky to Vadric -- a quasi-henchman, if you will? 

Tomatino will be the "Sam" to Vadric's "Frodo".  Sound ok, Rhun?  No, that's no good, either.  It smacks too much of Nijel kissing Roak's boots, hehehe.  Let's have them be almost the same rank in the church but in different departments.  Vadric is a defender and holy scourge type, and Tomatino is more of a benevolence and charity, "feed my sheep," kind of dude.  How about it?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> But, yeah, I can see ol' Tomatino being a healing-type cleric with a few levels of rogue thrown into the mix, too. Maybe he was sent by your character's church to help out with the healing duties, since that's evidently always been a situation that you've maybe disliked a bit?  Sort of a flunky to your cleric -- a quasi-henchman, if you will?




Just my unrequested two cents.... 

No, No, No.  That just won't do....

Tom needs to be a rising star of the Society for the Preservation of the Faith. The Church of the Light needs a stronger presence in the uncharted territories in view if the reports coming into the Valley of the Light in recent times. 

ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> But, yeah, Rhun, I can see ol' Tomatino being a healing-type cleric with a few levels of rogue thrown into the mix, too.  Maybe he was sent by Vadric's church to help out with the healing duties?   since that's evidently always been a situation that Vadric has maybe disliked a bit?   Sort of a flunky to Vadric -- a quasi-henchman, if you will?




Well, there is only ONE church (at least as far as Vadric is concerned). The Church of the Light. Now, there are several different patrons saints that he could follow, though. Vadric revers Saint Heironeous...

Saint Olidammara - The patron Saint of Music and Tricks (Bards and Rogues)
Saint Pelor – The patron Saint of Healing and Strength
Saint Hestia (female) – The Patron Saint of Home and Hearth
Saint Hephaestus – Patron Saint of Smiths – 
Saint Athena (female)- Patron Saint of Law and Truth
Saint Heironeous – Patron Saint of War
Saint Tyche – Patron Saint of Luck and Travelers



Leif said:


> Tomatino will be the "Sam" to Vadric's "Frodo".  Sound ok, Rhun?  No, that's no good, either.  It smacks too much of Nijel kissing Roak's boots, hehehe.  Let's have then be the same rank in the church but in different departments.  Vadric is a defender and holy scourge type, and Tomatino is more of a benevolence and charity "feed my sheep" kind of dude.  How about it?




Sounds good, but we won't really be the same "rank" in the church either, LOL. Vadric is the Military Attache to the Patriarch of Eastland, and a Knight of the Light. As such, he falls somewhere outside the traditional hierarchy of both the Church and the Knights. 

On that nore, have you had a chance to read through JA's crazy 35 page campaign document yet? LOL.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Just my unrequested two cents....
> 
> No, No, No.  That just won't do....
> 
> Tom needs to be a rising star of the Society for the Preservation of the Faith. The Church of the Light needs a stronger presence in the uncharted territories in view if the reports coming into the Valley of the Light in recent times.
> 
> ROFLMAO!!



That works for me too, Lou, provided that you clue me in to the joke in what you say?  Are you volunteering me for hazardous duty, or arranging for me to be an enemy of Vadric, or something else nefarious?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> That works for me too, Lou, provided that you clue me in to the joke in what you say?  Are you volunteering me for hazardous duty, or arranging for me to be an enemy of Vadric, or something else nefarious?





Ha ha! No, that wouldn't make you an enemy of Vadric's. As long as you don't A) consort with the dark forces, B) say how much you LOVE dwarves and elves, and C) keep quiet when it comes to your opinions on the Church of the Light, you should get along with Vadric just fine.

For the record: The Church of Light DOES need a stronger presence in the Uncharted Territories.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Issues*

Leif  you will need to make Thomas level 12.5...you can use the .5 to buy extra feats if you wish to customize him a little more...

As for Southern Operatives  sounds like were right on the money as well as in the Great North xp wise...so go aheand and level them up...i have already started working on the back story to account for the time warping that will occur..


----------



## J. Alexander

*Crazy Document*

It is now up to 68 pages thank you very much .........and it serves a purpose...players cant whine that they did not know..when it is spelled out more or less in black and white..and i wont even mention what is just vaguly mentioned.....


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> It is now up to 68 pages thank you very much .........and it serves a purpose...players cant whine that they did not know..when it is spelled out more or less in black and white..and i wont even mention what is just vaguly mentioned.....





I've only got the 35 page document, JA! When can I get my hands on the 68 pager?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

How much does it cost to purchase a feat? Katherine will probably hang on to her experience, but you never know . . .


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Well, there is only ONE church (at least as far as Vadric is concerned). The Church of the Light. Now, there are several different patrons saints that he could follow, though. Vadric revers Saint Heironeous...
> Saint Olidammara - The patron Saint of Music and Tricks (Bards and Rogues)
> Saint Pelor – The patron Saint of Healing and Strength
> Saint Hestia (female) – The Patron Saint of Home and Hearth
> Saint Hephaestus – Patron Saint of Smiths –
> Saint Athena (female)- Patron Saint of Law and Truth
> Saint Heironeous – Patron Saint of War
> Saint Tyche – Patron Saint of Luck and Travelers
> Sounds good, but we won't really be the same "rank" in the church either, LOL. Vadric is the Military Attache to the Patriarch of Eastland, and a Knight of the Light. As such, he falls somewhere outside the traditional hierarchy of both the Church and the Knights.
> On that nore, have you had a chance to read through JA's crazy 35 page campaign document yet? LOL.



No, I haven't read that one yet.  Ok, Vadric is a lone "Clerical World Unto Himself!"  That's cool too.  I tend to favor Saints Pelor and Olidammara.  Tomatino is a healer, but he's got that mischievous side, too.

JA you did say 12k xp for Southern Operatives, right?


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:


> It is now up to 68 pages thank you very much .........and it serves a purpose...players cant whine that they did not know..when it is spelled out more or less in black and white..and i wont even mention what is just vaguly mentioned.....



"MORE OR LESS"  What does that mean??  It's in Gray??

OHHHHHHH, I gotcha now!  It means that it's all spelled out right there in black and white, EXCEPT for the parts that you are deliberately misleading us about!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Xp*

Feats run the cost of
3k for the first
6 for the second
9k for the third
12k for the fourth
24 for the fifth....

I feel this allows for much more customizatino..and i know some of you already have purchased some...so dont try and go sneaking them by

Yes 12k for souther operatives


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> That works for me too, Lou, provided that you clue me in to the joke in what you say? Are you volunteering me for hazardous duty, or arranging for me to be an enemy of Vadric, or something else nefarious?




Were you following The Four Lands during Part I? These mighty adventurers in the service of the Light have now taken up arms alongside accursed elves, and one of their party is an elder druid. Start with post 1992 and read about the party almost came to blows over the appearance of the elf Silverwood... Note the posts at 2023-2033 about how the party is all now subject to charges of heresy, etc. An upstanding member of the Society for the Preservation of the Faith is just what this party needs!! If you're up to role-playing it....


----------



## Leif

Okay, if you say so.  My character will have just ended a long pilgrimage and will be out of touch with such things, which may well be how he manages to tolerate you lot.  Will that work, JA?  (I'd rather not corrupt my "innocence" with reading all of your sordid past, Lou.  I prefer to just accept you for who you are now.  )


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Okay, if you say so. My character will have just ended a long pilgrimage and will be out of touch with such things, which may well be how he manages to tolerate you lot. Will that work, JA? (I'd rather not corrupt my "innocence" with reading all of your sordid past, Lou. I prefer to just accept you for who you are now.  )




I don't have a character in The Four Lands game. I have just been following along.... It's been a fun ride!!!


----------



## J. Alexander

Leif that will work ..lots of room for me to be mean to the party etc..

Lou...want to join>>>>

Anyone know if Canana is going to reup


----------



## Leif

Leif said:
			
		

> Okay, if you say so. My character will have just ended a long pilgrimage and will be out of touch with such things, which may well be how he manages to tolerate you lot. Will that work, JA?






J. Alexander said:


> Leif that will work ..lots of room for me to be mean to the party etc..
> 
> Lou...want to join>



Great!  Now I've just got to figure out my character.  Oh, wait!  I already suggested Thomas ("Tomatino") be a cleric of the Light, and Rhun thinks I need to be the primary party medic also, which is great with me.  Does that also work for you, JA?


----------



## Neurotic

I don't have 68pager either *whine*

Leif: Maybe you could try a Healer instead of Cleric? OR be cloistered cleric variant? Of course there is that nasty Inquisitor PrC 


JA, how do I go about leveling Arrwuh as cohort. Do I advance him as a creature (going to 10HD and becoming large) or I get him normal 9HD and get him character levels?

Does Vorian receive/discovers etc new rune(s)?
With CON 18 he gets access to 1 4th level rune 
And with good options like stoneskin, polymorph, divine power and spike stones it's hard choice to make...

Also, how do I go about leveling dead character (Andor Anande de Andrade, Pelor's flame and scourge of undead everywhere (not that he encountered any up to now )


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Leif: Maybe you could try a Healer instead of Cleric? OR be cloistered cleric variant? Of course there is that nasty Inquisitor PrC




That's all we need is an Inquisitor analyzing every decision Vadric makes! 

I had a player in a game that played an Archivist that was a healer, too. So there are actually lots of options if you want to play a healing type.


----------



## J. Alexander

The 68 pager is still a work in process.....i am making sure it all ties together 

Neuroitc - adavance him as a monster..but he is going to be more or less obsolete as the enemies your going to be dealing with are going to be able to take himout easily..so be very careful how you use him....

If you  moved up a level and are entitled to one then you get the ruin

go ahead and level andor up but only 1 level 

Leif;;;that works


----------



## Leif

Excellent!

Tomatino "Thomas" Truskenwold
Cleric of The Light
Domains:  Healing and TBD


----------



## J. Alexander

*Jaroth is back*

Hey guys
Just confirmed that our friendly innocent non offensive elder druid will be back.....(wicked dm laughter)


----------



## Leif

I have no idea what that means, but, I must say that it gives me a VERY BAAAAD feeling!


----------



## Rhun

It means that your PC too is going to be executed as a heretic.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> It means that your PC too is going to be executed as a heretic.



WONderful!


----------



## Lou

J. Alexander said:


> Lou...want to join>>>




Which version of the fair lady Addison Darkhair would be best for the storyline and party composition:

1. Half-elf with the Human Heritage feat (treated as human) Evoker 3/Favored Soul 3 (Pelor?/Heironeous?)/Mystic Theurge 6, recently left elven lands to return to land of her mother, who was kidnapped years ago.

2. Half-elf with the Human Heritage feat (treated as human) Warmage 3/Favored Soul 3 (Hestia?)/Mystic Theurge 6, recently left elven lands to return to land of her mother, who was kidnapped years ago.

3. Human Warmage 3/Favored Soul 3 (Athena?)/Mystic Theurge 6, caravan guard who discovered she was blessed of ____. After training in the church, she became a bodyguard of some lesser Bishop, often disguised as a nun.

4. Human Rogue 12, social skill-monkey, bodyguard of some lesser Bishop.

5. Human Rogue 10/Thief-Acrobat 2, social skill-monkey, bodyguard of some lesser Bishop.

6. Human monk 5/tattooed monk 7 (crab DR8/magic, crane imm dis/poison/age, ocean no eat/sleep, phoenix SR 22), bodyguard of some Archbishop.  EDIT:  Note Monk 7/ TM 5 might make more sense.

I admit to having been thinking about this too much...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Lou*

1 and 2 are out for obvious reasons elves dont breed with humanscum 

3 and 6 are diverse in this world you need to focus heavily in one area or yoru not going to have anythin really effective against some of the more powerful creatures...

that leaves4 and 5 and i would say go with the one you like the most..

or pick a class that will allow you to easily switch to a prestiage class...but please keep it realively simple


----------



## Lou

Lou said:


> Which version of the fair lady Addison Darkhair would be best for the storyline and party composition:
> 
> 4. Human Rogue 12, social skill-monkey, bodyguard of some lesser Bishop.
> *HP 12d6  Atk +9/+4 FRW +4/+8/+4*
> 
> 5. Human Rogue 10/Thief-Acrobat 2, social skill-monkey, bodyguard of some lesser Bishop.
> *same as 4.*
> 
> 6. Human monk 5/tattooed monk 7 (crab DR8/magic, crane imm dis/poison/age, ocean no eat/sleep, phoenix SR 22), bodyguard of some Archbishop.
> *HP 12d8  Atk +9/+4 FRW +8/+8/+8  FoB +8/+8/+3 unarmed dam 2d6  combined with DR 8/magic and SR 22*




ok, one of these


----------



## Neurotic

J. Alexander said:


> adavance him as a monster..but he is going to be more or less obsolete as the enemies your going to be dealing with are going to be able to take himout easily..so be very careful how you use him....
> 
> If you  moved up a level and are entitled to one then you get the ruin
> 
> go ahead and level andor up but only 1 level




Arrwuh: I plan on using him as an advanced scout as he can go ethereal at will and has good DR vs. normal opponents. His limited healing and spells can be used as party buffer or emergency stabilizator. He's not combat machine. He's a cohort on a mission  And don't forget that his Dispel Evil works on evil spells not only on evil creatures 

Vorian actualy got TWO levels (and he's still behind others, but now just a little bit ) There is no specific advancement in runes, Vorian gets increased capacity for using them, but DM decides if and when some particular rune(s) are given to the knight or he discovers it by himself or finds it on some rock or item or whatever...thus, you can give me all or none  Maybe 1/level as duskblades get their spells?


As for Andor: do I still get 12k, but need to work from 4th level (as if raised) or I get one level and need to spend the rest in feats and/or attributes (how much XP would attribute increase cost? )


----------



## Lou

*JA-Please clarify...*

So will Addison be approved by the Church as a female Sacred Exorcist with undead as a favored enemy? Or would that require too much "public" approval of the Church? 

If not, then I'll go with the monk/tatooed monk combination.


----------



## J. Alexander

Lou

In theory she could be a sacred exorcist coming from an order dedicated to knowledge and study used to combat evil.....the issues is actually very simple  the church is extremely sexist...while she could indeed be elevated to sacred exorcist it would sour her relations with many in the hierarcy who would view her as an abberation etc....


----------



## Lou

J. Alexander said:


> Lou
> 
> In theory she could be a sacred exorcist coming from an order dedicated to knowledge and study used to combat evil.....the issues is actually very simple the church is extremely sexist...while she could indeed be elevated to sacred exorcist it would sour her relations with many in the hierarcy who would view her as an abberation etc....




I'll take that. Here's a proposed background;

Addison was trained in the long sword flail as a girl by her father, who was a knight in the service of the Church. Due to her strong inner strength, she entered a small order aligned with Saint Heironeous dedicated to the training of warmages. After several years, she took a leave and studied in a convent where the powers of the undead are researched so the Church's knowledge is not lost. She asked to become a Sacred Exorcist after lengthy discussions with the Mother Superior. Normally, warmages do not become Sacred Exorcists, and women are not normally accepted at all. The Order agreed to her being tested, thinking that she would never pass the initiation. In what was the toughest initiation in recent history, Addison passed, but she received a scar on the left side of her face from the middle of her nose to her ear. The head of the order was embarassed that she was scarred, and the Church made arrangements for the scar to be removed. Addison refused, saying only, "Some battles leave scars." The Sacred Exocists reluctantly admited Addison, and she has access to the training and research of the Order, but Addison has been assigned to the Great North to keep her as far from the Valley as possible. Her Order is secretly proud of her, but the Church heirarchy is unhappy that a woman has been made a Sacred Exorcist. Addison wears a cloak with a deep cowl over her armor, with the holy symbol of Saint Heironsous hanging in front. She is often mistaken as a monk and overlooked if only noticed in passing.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Great North*

Leif and Louis...

If you guys can please have yoru characters done by friday so i can intergrate them over next weekend with a little bit of solo time etc in the main thread before I bring the others in next monday.......

For Everyone

I have the posts up for each of your characters telling you what has transpired....fell free to check them out and mull them over.......we will restart next monday with Leif and Louis's characters havign found you inthe aftermath of your current stuggle...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Louis*

Great background...i love it just one question though that i should have notivd earlier.....can a warmage come from a sorceors background or must they be true wizards..if so ..there is a huge conflict of interest ...the church would never train a wizard.......unless of coures you come up with something clever...


----------



## Lou

J. Alexander said:


> Great background...i love it just one question though that i should have notivd earlier.....can a warmage come from a sorceors background or must they be true wizards..if so ..there is a huge conflict of interest ...the church would never train a wizard.......unless of coures you come up with something clever...




Warmages cast Charisma-based Impromptu Arcane Spells (see Complete Arcane p. 90). They have a very limited spell list, mostly Evocations, but they know all spells on the list and cast them like Sorcerers who wear some armor. To qualify for Sacred Exocist, Addison took the feat Arcane Disciple to add the Good Domain spells to her spell list, because she needed _Dispel Evil_.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Lou*

Sounds great  was unsure of where they fell on the tree so to speak....cant wait to see the final write up of her


----------



## Lou

J. Alexander said:


> Sounds great was unsure of where they fell on the tree so to speak....cant wait to see the final write up of her




Addison is on the wiki with only skills and equipment to go, along with some polishing. Please let me know if any changes are needed. I'll move her to the RG after she's updated.

TheFourLands » Addison Darkhair

Link updated


----------



## Rath Lorien

I hope we don't get Addison and Anniston mixed up!  Lou, you should pick a pink quote color so it will be similar to Anniston's plum-colored text.

"I'm Anniston, not Addison.  I'm the one with the glasses."


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> Addison is on the wiki with only skills and equipment to go, along with some polishing.  Please let me know if any changes are needed.  I'll move her to the RG after she's updated.
> 
> TheFourLands » Addison Darkhair





One thing I noticed, and I'm not sure if JA mentioned this or just didn't tell you, but I believe we are extremely limited on how many magic items our PCs can have...unless he has changed this since the game started.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Magic*

Rhun, Louis, Leif

No i did not mention it I just assumed they were getting guidance from the original character development thread...let me check and I will update the number of items...lord knows i have not been that generous with you guys in items...and it has been two years..


----------



## J. Alexander

*Magic 2*

Here is the original post regarding magic itemsfor the Great North

Magic Items 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACtually magic items do abound in this word but mostly in the form of family heirlooms or items found in hidden caches....when the wizards were thrown out of the Valley they did take their books and such that were not destroyed. Then you have magic items etc created for the church for use by it's Knight's, clerics, prelates etc....so equip you character in a standard mode. the only truly rare magic items will be those that have to have a magic user create or are class specific to magic users... but for a frame of reference say magic items in the amount bewteen 15k and 20k gold pieces in any combination will be acceptable...just remeber if your gonna spend 20k on a sword etc or have 20 1000gp items be prepared to have it explained in your character sheet. Should you need to go over that amount, email me and we can discuss it...as long as it does not allow for a bullet proof character or drastically unbalances the game then i will proably allow it,,,if at some point in the future an item proves to be a detriment etc then there are always thievs with sticky fingers to help solve the problem..or a greedy prelate who may want it ,,or a power hunger lord etc......

Todd


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun, Louis, Leif
> 
> No i did not mention it I just assumed they were getting guidance from the original character development thread...let me check and I will update the number of items...lord knows i have not been that generous with you guys in items...and it has been two years..





Yep, 2+ years and 4+ levels, and I'm pretty sure not one of Vadric's items haven't changed at all.  It is cool, though. It is different to have to rely on your PC's abilities instead of all the items at their disposal.


----------



## J. Alexander

It does make things more interesting for sure....and of course it gives the dm a few "Oh crap  there goes my plans" moments ...


----------



## Lou

I looked and did not find an update to that original post on magic items. Looking over the RG, the PCs range from 3-5 magic items valued in the range of 20-40k GP. Usually a PC has 1-3 major items and 2-3 minor items.

I'll revise the magic items for Addison Darkhair down to that level.

Is that color acceptable, Rath Lorien?  That's the closest to hot pink I could find.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rath Lorien said:


> I hope we don't get Addison and Anniston mixed up!  Lou, you should pick a pink quote color so it will be similar to Anniston's plum-colored text.
> 
> "I'm Anniston, not Addison.  I'm the one with the glasses."




Third party: "You're not Anniston?"
Anniston: "No, I'm not Addison."
 - Not sure if you guys have seen Silverado, but that (subtle) line gets me every time for some reason.


----------



## Lou

Ok, ok, I'll change the name from Addison to Sammi. Is that better?

Oops!  Changed my mind due to external forces....  It will be Addison Darkhair.  Anyone who mistakes a 5'4" woman for Anniston needs to pay more attention.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Magic*

The limit on magic items is to reflect the overall lack of magic in general in the world.......


----------



## Rath Lorien

Addison is an excellent choice.  I look forward to meeting her.


----------



## Leif

Dang it, JA, I'm just not finding the time that I was hoping for to finish my cleric.  Maybe we'd better put him on hold for now?  Assuming that I can even remember later what I have done so far.....


----------



## Neurotic

*Rules question*

I'm never sure about this:
when I increase CONSTITUTION to get additional +1 on hit points, do I apply new modifier only on new levels or receive retroactively +1hp/level?


----------



## J. Alexander

Leif  
You have until next monday really..i was just hoping to give you and louis a little bit of time to feel your characters out

Neurotic

I belive it to be retro


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> I'm never sure about this:
> when I increase CONSTITUTION to get additional +1 on hit points, do I apply new modifier only on new levels or receive retroactively +1hp/level?




Yes, constitution and bonus hit points ARE retro. It is Intelligence and Skill Points that are NOT retro.


----------



## Neurotic

I updated hit points for vorian, now only feat choice and runes:

How about it, JA? Did Vorian get any new runes?
Also, do I advance Delilah too? She's NOT a cohort, simple intelligent warhorse


Andor advances from 4th level (base 6000XP) to 6th level (base 15 000XP) effectively advancing 1 level instead of two. And there remains some XP for extra feat 

When character dies he goes full level down? I mean he starts at the begining of last level? What if he had XP in his current level? Let's say he was 500XP from leveling. Does he lose that XP or simply gets to be 500XP from leveling, but one level below?


[sblock=DM only]
Oh, and did they get to talk to temple warden? Somebody asked about the key to the altar, did they get it?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> IWhen character dies he goes full level down? I mean he starts at the begining of last level? What if he had XP in his current level? Let's say he was 500XP from leveling. Does he lose that XP or simply gets to be 500XP from leveling, but one level below?




Per the SRD:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> The victim’s experience point total is immediately set to the midpoint of the previous level.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Per the SRD:  " The victim’s experience point total is immediately set to the midpoint of the previous level."



OOC:  Wow, Scotley, are we good or what?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> OOC:  Wow, Scotley, are we good or what?




It must have been stuck in your subconscious.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> It must have been stuck in your subconscious.



Hey, man, subconscious assists COUNT!  I'll take that any day.


----------



## Leif

Any of you that know Reveille, go here now!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/251277-re-reveille.html


----------



## Neurotic

*Thanks*



Rhun said:


> Per the SRD:




Thank you, I looked for it in PHB, I guess I should look into DMG more often


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Thank you, I looked for it in PHB, I guess I should look into DMG more often





No worries. I can't remember the last time I opened the PHB or DMG. I use the SRD for pretty much everything.


----------



## J. Alexander

Neuroitc

What runes are you proposing?

Louis

Looks good to me

Okay guys down with a abcessed tooth once again and this time he gave my vicodin and keflex so i am feeling no pain but sick to my stomach..posts may be a little slow this weekend  but GAME ON MONDAY

And just because i can blame it on the Vicodin.......

Addision and Anniston sitting in a tree


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Addision and Anniston sitting in a tree



You're a _sick puppy_ JA.  In more ways than one.


----------



## Neurotic

J. Alexander said:


> What runes are you proposing?




If you allow Wall of Stone to be shrinked by shrink item then Vorian would create a tablet 11'' x 7'' and use it at opportune moment as 5000 pounds missile or instant fortification (he would create 'doorway' as a choke point)

Or many other uses free standing wall of stone can be used...

if you allow such use then shrink item...BUT I think wall of stone must be anchored when created so this probably doesn't work...

So, I'd take one (if shrink wall of stone allowed) or two from the list in given order of preference:
Stone spikes
Stone shape OR shatter

Polymorph

Divine power

Stoneskin

Meld Into Stone,
Melf’s Acid Arrow, 
Soften Earth or Stone,

Barkskin


----------



## Dracomeander

Hello all. I know I'm stretching memories here, but I finally have a stable system after being away from the net and ENWorld for quite a while.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

If there is room for any of my characters to return, I will be coming to ENWorld regularly again.


----------



## Leif

Welcome Back, Oh Wandering Dragon!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Draco et al*

YEAH   Draco ...of course your welcome to rejoin all of them..in fact you have missed very little to to the absecne of your beloved, benovelent, understanding and sympathetic DM (just blame that on the pain killers). Everyone in the Great North and Southern Operatives went up two levels..so make the adjusetments if your character..I am hoping to kick off the restart on MOnday..so check the main thread for what has happened...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Houskeeping*

No to wall of stone for now...pick something that is a little less dramaitc if you please Vorian


----------



## Neurotic

Wall of stone is class feature of Telatium Knight.

Shrink Item is the rune. there is a list of runes and if you don't choose for me I'll take two from the list and let you all know on monday...

And I'll take armor specialization as 12th level feat


----------



## J. Alexander

neuroitc

okay


----------



## Leif

Nijel has been leveled-up to 7th.   (I set his experience at the same percentage earned two levels higher than he was, so he's getting fairly near to 8th now. If this was wrong, and he should be at the bottom of 7th, please so advise?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I think everyone should have 26500 exp - seems like someone else also said that's what they had as well. That should put everyone 1500 points out from 8th level.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Things*

Let's go with Mikes calculations...

I am now on myspace  jtodd.alexander@gmail.com so if you guys are on there add me..it is also the easiest way to keep track of me these days....

and if you happen to play mafia wars, space wars,,pirates or vampires  feel free to add me to your group..i have found them to be quite addictive..


----------



## Leif

Thanks for the new total, Mowgli!


----------



## Scotley

Okay, Alban's ready. Still working on Bertrand.

Okay, Bertrand's ready too.


----------



## Neurotic

*What about Andor*



Mowgli said:


> I think everyone should have 26500 exp - seems like someone else also said that's what they had as well. That should put everyone 1500 points out from 8th level.




Andor lost quite a bit of XP since he was 500XP from leveling and dropped to middle between 4th and 5th. He is now jsut short of 7th level (by about 1000xp). 

Is that OK, JA?


----------



## Rhun

I believe Vadric is ready, I just to to choose a couple new spells. Roak is about halfway done...should be able to finish updating him this weekend.


----------



## Canaan

*Jaroth*

Jaroth is ready.


----------



## Lou

J. Alexander said:


> Louis
> 
> Looks good to me
> 
> Okay guys down with a abcessed tooth once again and this time he gave my vicodin and keflex so i am feeling no pain but sick to my stomach..posts may be a little slow this weekend but GAME ON MONDAY




JA-Hope the drugs are helping.  We are past your Friday deadline for posting for the Far North.  We have been waiting for you to signal us on how to move forward.

I need a location in the Valley for Addison's hometown and a location for the warmage school. The warmage school should probably be hidden either in the capitol or far away from the capitol. Addison's second language will depend on location, either north or south.

How are you starting out Addison? She should probably have a male escort from the convent to the north. We can play that IC or just put it in the background of the early posts. Addison would tell him what to say to any challengers to keep attention away from her.  It might just be an escort to a ship headed that way.


----------



## Dracomeander

Finnian is finally updated for the Great North. 

Ewan's updates are complete but enter into the Rogue's Gallery yet. 

Falling asleep. Have read Greath North. Will catch up with the other games tomorrow.

Must let  eyes close now.


----------



## Pyrex

J. Alexander said:


> Everyone in the Great North and Southern Operatives went up two levels..so make the adjusetments if your character..




I've got the updates nearly finished on my local copy, I'll upload today.


----------



## Neurotic

It seems I misunderstood "Next friday" in my language would mean not "this friday" i.e. on this week, but friday next week. So, I expected that tihs week new PCs will have their air time and THEN we continue. I'll update Andor as soon as I can.


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> It seems I misunderstood "Next friday" in my language would mean not "this friday" i.e. on this week, but friday next week. So, I expected that tihs week new PCs will have their air time and THEN we continue. I'll update Andor as soon as I can.



We often have similar misunderstandings in english, also.  My solution is to just assume that "next Friday" means the very next Friday that occurs, whether it's this week or next week.  So far, it has worked.  I am very seldom a week early! (As folk around here can easily attest, and doubtless will do so.)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Start*

Okay...final check in..Leif you ready to go?

I know louis is....

AS for the others...lets start the Great North..feel free to comment on the post and lets get going..I will work the others in as i can...


and away we go to a land filled with sugar plums and furry soft white rabbits


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:


> Okay...final check in..Leif you ready to go?
> 
> I know louis is....
> AS for the others...lets start the Great North..feel free to comment on the post and lets get going..I will work the others in as i can...
> and away we go to a land filled with sugar plums and furry soft white rabbits



Gee, JA, I expected you to have some kind of comment on my ability to be on time, especially since you're the one that I credit with naming me "SPEEDY" all those years ago!  But, more to the point, no, alas, my character is not yet ready.   I may have been overly ambitious when I thought that I could keep up with another game.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> The limit on magic items is to reflect the overall lack of magic in general in the world.......





You know, I had a thought on this. Since most of the PCs in the Great North simply have a few items that are family heirlooms or carry otherwise great sentimental value to the PCs, you could simply allow the items to be "upgraded" so to speak. Sort of like legendary items whose power increase as their owner's level up...

Just a thought, as Vadric isn't one to just give up his sword or family armor should bettwe items be found.


----------



## Leif

j. Alexander said:


> and away we go to a land filled with sugar plums and furry soft white rabbits



oh, boy!!


----------



## J. Alexander

Items..

Yes indeed some items grow in power as their weilder grows in power...the funny thing is that you have to attempt to do stuff with them outside of the ordinary to see if they have grown   (hint..hint)


----------



## Leif

I wanna magic furry bunny!


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Yes indeed some items grow in power as their weilder grows in power...the funny thing is that you have to attempt to do stuff with them outside of the ordinary to see if they have grown   (hint..hint)





Ah, that's great. Now I have to come up with interesting ways to use Vadric's items!


----------



## Neurotic

[sblock=For DM]
Problem with Andor feats:

Old text:
When you take this feat, choose a metamagic feat. This feat applies only to that metamagic feat. as a free action, you can take the energy from turning or rebuking undead and use it to apply a metamagic feat to spells that you know.


Errata text:
When you take this feat, choose a metamagic feat that you have. This feat applies only to that metamagic feat. As a free action, you can take the energy from turning or rebuking undead and use it to apply a metamagic feat to divine spells that you know. . . .


Andor has Divine Reach Spell as per feat described in Complete Divine where Divine Metamagic has Divine reach as selected feat. But now, he needs to HAVE that feat...

I can take it as 6th level feat if you want to follow errata...

Happy GM day, JA.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

Neurotic
Approved


----------



## Leif

JA, 

I guess I might as well go ahead with Thomas VanExenburg as previously planned, if you'll still let me.  I've got the Cleric 12 thing, but I'm looking to create him with a point buy.  How many points do I have to work with?  Standard  gold?  Is any magic permitted at all?  How about item creation freats for potions and scrolls?

Leif


----------



## J. Alexander

Leif

I have no idea of the point by..we used rolls in the creation of characters if i remember correctly...magic is avaialble if it can be linked to clerical etc.....so there is some flexiablity  but items that require a st8 wizard to create are very rare..


----------



## Rhun

Yes, we did roll for ability scores, but I thought you had mentioned (way back when) that we could do 32 point buy if we didn't want to roll...at least, that rings a bell.

Standard Gold is definitely not how the game worked, though. I believe we already went over this in the last couple pages of this thread. Does anyone have the original OOC thread?


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:


> Leif
> 
> I have no idea of the point by..we used rolls in the creation of characters if i remember correctly...magic is avaialble if it can be linked to clerical etc.....so there is some flexiablity  but items that require a st8 wizard to create are very rare..



So can anyone help me with what my rolling method should be?  4d6 take highest 3, or something more esoteric?

And I guess I'll be okay for cleric wands and other spell-storing items, but what about protection items like armor/rings/bracers, and weapons?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> So can anyone help me with what my rolling method should be? 4d6 take highest 3, or something more esoteric?
> 
> And I guess I'll be okay for cleric wands and other spell-storing items, but what about protection items like armor/rings/bracers, and weapons?




Leif-Here are the main things, with links back to JA's posts:



J. Alexander said:


> Play By Post - Call to the Four Lands
> The world is heavily racist towards non-humans so if you choose to play a elf or a dwarf, etc. be prepared for some major grief. Further magic is considered to be the province of dark powers unless somehow, like with a sorcerer, they are acquired at birth. The only core race not allowed is that of a halfling. Potential players can generate a character by rolling 4d6 8 times at www.invisiblecastle.com and dropping the lowest score.




HP are rolled until you get at least 70% of max., before the CON addition, if any.

Starting magic is limited to 15-20k GP, unless the character backstory supports more.

Since this is the Four Lands, the base coin is the silver penny and not the gold piece. Ordinary equipment costs sp, while magic is always in GP.

Each player started with 1d6+3 X1000 silver pennies 

Note here is an updated History of the Light. It is also on the wiki, I think.


----------



## Dracomeander

Leif, I downloaded the original OOC Thread when we started this one and surprisingly it has survived 2 hard drive crashes. Here is the original first post with JA's guidelines for rolling stats.

[Post 1]
Author : J. Alexander
Date : 10-13-06 03:19 PM
Title : Call to the Four Lands

Play By Post - Call to the Four Lands
This post is being edited to help clarify things for the en world format...sorry for any confusion.



I am currently looking for 3 to 5 individuals who can commit to posting at least once every 48 hours to a campaign setting I have been working on for almost 4 years. Characters will start out at 8th level and can be any of the core classes a player wishes. The world is heavily racist towards non-humans so if you choose to play a elf or a dwarf, etc. be prepared for some major grief. Further magic is considered to be the province of dark powers unless somehow, like with a sorcerer, they are acquired at birth. The only core race not allowed is that of a halfling. Potential players can generate a character by rolling 4d6 8 times at Invisible Castle and dropping the lowest scores. I am really looking for individuals who like to play simple, basic characters. In the world there is more political and economic intrigue and plots than dungeon crawling, so a willingness to role-play and interact with other characters and npc's is very vital.

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at Jalexan134@aol.com.

Thanks
J.


I do not know if that is still a correct email. I just copied the post and fixed the link to Invisible Castle.

Lou managed to post the details at the same time. So you have the rest of the info needed as well.


----------



## Dracomeander

Speaking of the wiki, I have lost my links to there. Could someone provide them please?


----------



## Rhun

We can definitely use a dedicated healer. As previousl noted, Vadric is more the front and center in battle type of cleric, and not the support type of cleric. And Vadric would certainly welcome another companion who is dedicated to the Light. He is associating with one too many heathens as it is.


----------



## Leif

Thanks for the assist, Draco. (Malfoy?)   Rhun, I think I'm going to wind up playig a Lawful-Neutral cleric of the light.  He will turn/destroy undead and cast spells as a good cleric, but he's going to be a real pain in the netherparts about Law.  That's just what I'm thinking at the moment, however.  He may turn out differently still.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Thanks for the assist, Draco. (Malfoy?)   Rhun, I think I'm going to wind up playig a Lawful-Neutral cleric of the light.  He will turn/destroy undead and cast spells as a good cleric, but he's going to be a real pain in the netherparts about Law.  That's just what I'm thinking at the moment, however.  He may turn out differently still.





Fair enough, but I feel obliged to point out one problem with Neutral alignments, and I know this is going to affect more than just your PC as things continue (both Cannan and Neurotic's PCs are neutral)...many of Vadric's AoE combat spells affect Neutral PCs as well as Evil PCs. Unfortunately, Light and Darkness are much more clear cut in JA's campaign world (in Vadric's mind), and Vadric honestly believes that if you are not good, you are evil, so he doesn't hesitate to use said spells. 

Cannaa's PC has always stayed well away from Vadric in combat, so he has been safe so far...make sure if your PC isn't good he stays far away from Vadric in combat.


----------



## Leif

Ok, fair enough.  You should be aware that the one game at ENWorld that I quit was because of pcs attacking other pcs.  If you can't deal with neutral being neutral, then  I'll save us both the trouble and not play.  Evil means evil, and neutral means neutral.  But, whatever.


----------



## Scotley

Dracomeander said:


> Speaking of the wiki, I have lost my links to there. Could someone provide them please?




The wiki can be found here:

TheFourLands » home


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Ok, fair enough.  You should be aware that the one game at ENWorld that I quit was because of pcs attacking other pcs.  If you can't deal with neutral being neutral, then  I'll save us both the trouble and not play.  Evil means evil, and neutral means neutral.  But, whatever.





This is NOT a normal D&D campaign where goods and neutrals can get along, and elves, dwarves and humans live together in peace and harmony. A wizard, even if of good alignment, is an enemy of the Church, and thus an enemy of Vadric's. Racism, schism and persecution are a common part of this particular setting. JA seems to thrive off playing the PCs against one another in this game.

You probably should go read through the IC thread of this game before playing in this game...because character tension is *VERY* high. My PC is already probably going to be facing charges of heresy and worse just by associating with Canaan's PC, among others. And Vadric and Vorian have almost come to blows in this game over whether elves are demon-spawn or not (averted by extremely well done roleplaying, I might add).

It isn't a matter of me not being able to deal with neutrals. I love playing neutral PCs. It is a matter of roleplaying, pure and simple. IN CHARACTER. It is as simple as that. I'm not trying to be confrontational, just pointing out that this is not your simple, straightforward, everyday D&D game.

This has been one of the most difficult campaigns I have ever played in from a roleplaying perspective. And I have enjoyed the challenge. I can't give enough props to JA for this one...but it is definitely a challenge.


----------



## J. Alexander

*2 cents*

In this world there are really no bondaries as far as good, neutral and evil are concerend....the formation of the light occured when all the good gods and most of the neurtal ones....surrendered their power in order to combat the evil from the northlands...thus while a character may be neutral good..lawful neutral etc the questino is who does he serve etc and what is his particular association with the light.......the ONLY true neutrals are the druids and worsphpers of the old religion and the Church has major issues with them....

This campaign as it was envionsied centers more on the Characters than a combat...the tenison comes as each plays this character according to his template then has to adjust those belifes etc as life developes  just like in the real world.....

hope this helps..


----------



## Rhun

If that is the case JA, then spells like _Holy Word_ and _Holy Smite_ should not have an effect on those that believe in The Light (even if they are neutral), and should only affect non-believers. Alignment should not come into play, correct?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> This is NOT a normal D&D campaign where goods and neutrals can get along, and elves, dwarves and humans live together in peace and harmony. A wizard, even if of good alignment, is an enemy of the Church, and thus an enemy of Vadric's. Racism, schism and persecution are a common part of this particular setting. JA seems to thrive off playing the PCs against one another in this game.
> 
> You probably should go read through the IC thread of this game before playing in this game...because character tension is *VERY* high. My PC is already probably going to be facing charges of heresy and worse just by associating with Canaan's PC, among others. And Vadric and Vorian have almost come to blows in this game over whether elves are demon-spawn or not (averted by extremely well done roleplaying, I might add).
> 
> It isn't a matter of me not being able to deal with neutrals. I love playing neutral PCs. It is a matter of roleplaying, pure and simple. IN CHARACTER. It is as simple as that. I'm not trying to be confrontational, just pointing out that this is not your simple, straightforward, everyday D&D game.
> 
> This has been one of the most difficult campaigns I have ever played in from a roleplaying perspective. And I have enjoyed the challenge. I can't give enough props to JA for this one...but it is definitely a challenge.



SHEESH!  No need to get so preachy on me Rhun!  First of all, if you think that you know JA and his games better than I do, you've got another thing coming.  Second of all, I already withdrew from the game, so the problem has been solved already.   End of problem.  Resume game henceforth.


----------



## J. Alexander

That is the 64k questino now is it not....the answer is more complex than it seems...a follower of the light who does evil etc  could indeed be affected by the spell...iso it is a very grey area indeed..one that is left intentionaly murkey


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> That is the 64k questino now is it not....the answer is more complex than it seems...a follower of the light who does evil etc  could indeed be affected by the spell...iso it is a very grey area indeed..one that is left intentionaly murkey





Ah, very good. That means if Vadric uses the spell and you judge that he blasts some of his companions who have maybe done evil, then they can blame it entirely on you! I like that.


----------



## Neurotic

I'd just like to add that we already have STRICTLY lawful and not quite good character in form of Vorian. And his good tendencies are probably more because of Arrwuh's influence then his own


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> I'd just like to add that we already have STRICTLY lawful and not quite good character in form of Vorian. And his good tendencies are probably more because of Arrwuh's influence then his own





And we've all seen how much Vorian and Vadric butt heads with one another!


----------



## Dracomeander

Thanks for the link Scotley.

Leif, to this point there have not been actual attacks between party members. Just some rather stubborn discussions. But I expect those discussions to get more polarizing as we try to deal with the burden the party is carrying now. 

We had just started to get into the conflicts between Finnian and the Church when the game went on hiatus.


----------



## J. Alexander

oh waht fun it is to be  a dm .....but really guys  the chance of the party coming to blows is slim...yes it could and perhaps will happen in the context of roleplay but given the personality of the characters and the way they are being played  i cant see it being more than just a blip and yet another chance for some stellar roleplaying


----------



## Leif

Dracomeander said:


> Leif, to this point there have not been actual attacks between party members. Just some rather stubborn discussions. But I expect those discussions to get more polarizing as we try to deal with the burden the party is carrying now.



Thanks for the reassurance, Dracomeander, but I think I'd better stick with my decision and stay out of the way.   Besides, I'd hate to be the first party member slain by Vadric!  (And Rhun _knows_ that I'd just have to rub it in and egg him on if I was here.)


----------



## Neurotic

Well, there's plenty other Four Lands games to try...if JA finds the time


----------



## Leif

Yeah, don't you remember my Nijel from Southern Operatives?


----------



## J. Alexander

Speaking of which...

Has everyone posted?

we are good to go on both games..


----------



## Rhun

It isn't so much the actual coming to blows with one another that was worrying me...that, for the most part, can be averted by good roleplaying. It is the fact that as a 14th level cleric, Vadric can cast _Holy Word_...which (per the rules) affects all netural and evil beings in a 40' radius. With mulitple neutrals now in the party, it was going to be difficult to not *accidentally* smite companions.


----------



## Rhun

OH, and I've posted in both games. I still have a few things to update on Roak (which I'll get done this weekend), but Vadric is updated.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> It isn't so much the actual coming to blows with one another that was worrying me...that, for the most part, can be averted by good roleplaying. It is the fact that as a 14th level cleric, Vadric can cast _Holy Word_...which (per the rules) affects all netural and evil beings in a 40' radius. With mulitple neutrals now in the party, it was going to be difficult to not *accidentally* smite companions.



I wish that you had said this sooner, Rhun.  The way you had it worded previously made me think that you were out to intentionally smite neutral party members.  But, I hate to be a 'waffler,' and I'm not sure that I have enough time to learn a new campaign anyway, so I'd better still pass on the Great North game.   (it would have been good, though....)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I wish that you had said this sooner, Rhun.  The way you had it worded previously made me think that you were out to intentionally smite neutral party members.  But, I hate to be a 'waffler,' and I'm not sure that I have enough time to learn a new campaign anyway, so I'd better still pass on the Great North game.   (it would have been good, though....)




I actually did mention it:



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> many of Vadric's AoE combat spells affect Neutral PCs as well as Evil PCs.




I just wasn't clear that I wasn't talking about purposely smiting neutral party members, but that the Area of Effect spells that Vadric can cast will accidentally smite neutral PCs if they stand too close in combat (you have to admit, a 40' radius for an AoE spell is pretty huge, and it would suck to not be able to cast it when we are getting attacked by 50 Order of Drakkar minions).

I think JA remedied that above, though, by saying they would smite anyone who does evil, whether they are followers of The Light or not.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I actually did mention it:



Yeah, I guess you did, sorta, but without more context I couldn't tell what in the world you were talking about!


Rhun said:


> I think JA remedied that above, though, by saying they would smite anyone who does evil, whether they are followers of The Light or not.



Hmmm, that would seem to imply that a Neutral ally of Vadric's who is both a follower of the Light and actively engaged in smiting the same Darkness that Vadric is smiting would NOT be affected by said spell.  JA, can we get a ruling on this point?

And JA, is it even possible to be Neutral and still be a follower of the Light?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> And JA, is it even possible to be Neutral and still be a follower of the Light?





I obviously can't speak for JA, but the biggest problem I see with neutral PCs being followers of the Light (if one's assumption is The Light is "good"), is that neutrals are not altrusitic. So if they were followers of the Light, they would be in it for their own benefit, as opposed to wanting to help people and serve the Light. But alignment is really sort of nebulous in JA's game, so I have some of the same confusion that you do. 

Not sure if this helps at all, but I thought I would add it:

[sblock=Religion in the Four Lands]
RELIGION
Religion in the Four Lands is a topic that is not easily discussed even among polite company. Depending upon the nationality and or race involved, such discussion often leads to physical confrontation and when between nobles and nations to open war. While in the distant past their were numerous pantheons and tribal gods, over the passage of time, these have been weakened and if a god can truly die, then many have passed from existence or surrendered their powers to other entities or simple gone dormant. The following are the most commonly practiced religions of the four lands. 

The Light   
The most dominant religious faction of the Four Lands is that of the “Church of the Light” which has a geographic center in the “Valley of the Light”. The Light believes that all magic is divine and the practice of such should be restricted to those individuals who have taken holy orders or who have been gifted by “the light” with the ability to use magic. This belief has lead to the persecutions of all users of magic due to the simple fact, that while sorcery is considered to be granted as an inherent gift of the light, it is hard to prove that one is a sorcery instead of a high level magic user   	

The Light was formed in response to the Northalnd Invasions, when the Valley and most of humanity was overrun and enslaved by the Northern Hordes. As people were of the belief that their tribal gods had deserted them they began looking for hope and rescue in other directions. As a result of this movement, the already weakened diets of the various tribes and ethic groups which were of lawful or good variations surrender their divinity to a collective effort to form “The Light” in order to restore the faith of mankind as well as to combat the forces of “Darkness” plaguing mankind. The deities who were involved in this joint effort still remained but in weakened forms. They assumed the status of patron saints thru which a church member may petition “the light” for intercession in regards to a particular function or aspect. Over the years, as the influence of certain saints have waned, their has been arise in Religious Orders to take their place and function. The following are the most common Saints and Religious Orders of the “Church of the Light”

- Society for the Preservation of the Faith - The Religious Order of the Society for the Preservation of the 	Faith is charged with and dedicated to doctrinal and liturgical consistence and purity. The principal 	mission of this order is to investigate all charges of heresy and magic use within the reach of the “Church”. 	Given this mission, the order is often at odds with the local religious hierarchy, especially in the 	Borderlands, and even strains the bonds of Church/State relations in many political divisions. The society is 	sometimes referred to as “The Hounds of Faith”  

- Society for Service to the Faithful – The Religious Order of the Society for the Service of the Faithful is 	one of the largest in the Church. Originally the mission of the Society was to help all members of the 	church regardless of their circumstances in times of trouble. Therefore the Society has a well established 	system of orphanages, work houses, hospitals, etc to which the faithful may turn in times of need. An 	unanticipated result of their mission was the development of a strong finical network for the church. As the 	Society’s presence is felt in almost every geographic region in which the Church is allowed, they have 	become in efficient “Bankers of the Light” as given their existing network of facilities and contacts, the 	Society has the ability to honor drafts for cash which have been issued by the Society or other ecclesiastic 	entities.

- Society of Truth and Justice – The Society of Truth and Justice is dedicated to the search for knowledge 	and to finding the root or base cause of all events and or acts. As a result of this dedication, the society also	 	became interested in Justice, as they believed that the rule of law is the base foundation of any culture but 	that justice sometimes is at odds with the law and only by looking at the truth of a situation can justice be 
	delivered. Needles to say this position often puts the society at odds with the more law and order types 	within the nobility and the Church itself. The Society is commonly referred to as “the black robes” as all 	members of the order are required to wear black robes and wear a skull cap denoting their rank within the 	order and or learning. Further, given this dedication to the search for the truth and base causes, the society 	controls most of the institutions of higher learning within the those lands deemed to be “In the Light”	

- Society for the Outreach to the Unchurched – The Society for the Outreach to the Unchurched commonly referred to as “The Missions”. The orders primary mission is to perform missionary work among the nations of the world and to energize thru positive or negative reinforcement the faith and commitment of new and existing members.  By church law, no one is deemed a member of the Church until he or she has been welcomed into and accepted by a parish. This can only occur when a person has reached an age of consent which is held to be 16 years of age. Until this age, an individual is deemed to be under the protections and guidance of the church but not a member subject to ecclesiastical charges or benefits.

- Knights of the Light - The Knights of the Light are the martial order of the Church. In scope it rivals the Society for Service in the scope of its facilities. It is in fact the largest Society/Order in terms of membership. The principal mission of the Knights is to insure the safety of the Trade Roads and to form the core of any Church Army. While the Knights are large in number, they are currently stretched thin due to their basic charge of protecting the church and travelers which dictates that they must patrol the trade roads within the reach of the Light. The exception to this is the east/west trade road of the Borderlands which is guarded and patrolled by the Brotherhood. In addition to the mounted contingent used for patrol and war, the Knight of the Light also maintain garrison and support troops of it’s chapter houses which adds and additionally 10 divisions to the Orders total. These men-at arms are usually dressed in chain shirts and carry a long sword and are versed in the use of javelins.

	Saint Olidammara - The patron Saint of Music and Tricks (Bards and Rogues)
	Saint Pelor – The patron Saint of Healing and Strength
	Saint Hestia (female) – The Patron Saint of Home and Hearth
	Saint Hephaestus – Patron Saint of Smiths – 
	Saint Athena (female)- Patron Saint of Law and Truth
	Saint Heironeous – Patron Saint of War
	Saint Tyche – Patron Saint of Luck and Travelers

The Church of the Light is organized in a hierarchal basis and is headed by a Primate. Below the Primate there are the Patriarchs of the Church which form the legislative body of the Church. By tradition and Church Law there can only be 100 patriarchs of the church as this was the number of deities that sacrificed their divinity to form the light.
These Patriarchs are chosen by the primate subject to ratification by the Council of Patriarchs. On any matter regarding the changing of church doctrine or the election of the Primates a majority of ¾ +1 is required. Below the Patriarchs in prestige and power are the archbishops and bishops respectively. In fact, most patriarchs given the size of the church also hold important bishoprics. However, by church law, a simple priest and in rare instance a layman may be elevated to the status of patriarch.  After the archbishops and bishops are the monsigliori who traditionally form the administrative staff of the church and below them the parish priest.

Running parrell to the actual religious hiearch is the hierarch of the various reldious orders. If it is a militan order then it is headed by a Preceptor and if it is a non-militant order it is headed by a Father-General. Below these are the Abbots, the Monks/Brothers and the Novices. According to church law the only reseved  positons in the Coucil of Patriachs are for the Preceptors of the 5 great militant orders and the Father Generals of the 5 great Religious Orders.

The use of Divine Magic in the Church is actually very limited. The majority of  members (80%) fall into the category of parish priest with only the remaing (20%) being true clerics. It should not be assumed that since they are not clerics, that parish priests lack influence and power. Simple stated, the power of the parish priest comes from the ritual use of magic and is done in a liturgical setting to accomplish such things a marriage, burial, healing, protection, exorcisism and the entire range of ecclestical offerings.  These priests rather than drawing upon the divine might of the light, draw upon the faith of the followers of light who over a period of centuries endowed even the most humblest altar of light found in the most backwards of regions with a huge resourive of divne energy. Legend has it, that this was the price the old gods demanded, in return for their dissolutiom, that a part of their essence be avaialbe to what at that time were their follwes  so that their welfare and needs mite be met and the power they scraficed not be squandered by the new preist and clerics of the Light. The Chuch of course denies and brand as heresay this legend.  It is however irrefutable, that the oldest known shirens and cahtraderial of the chuch have incredaible power and that in times past, the greatest of all primates Anniston I and Porton were able to create the legendary artifacts known as the Seven maces of Light, and the  Seven Shields of the Faithful by Anniston, and the Mitre of Light, the Rod of Obidenance and The Ring of Calling by Porton, utilizing several of these.       
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I obviously can't speak for JA, but the biggest problem I see with neutral PCs being followers of the Light (if one's assumption is The Light is "good"), is that neutrals are not altrusitic. So if they were followers of the Light, they would be in it for their own benefit, as opposed to wanting to help people and serve the Light. But alignment is really sort of nebulous in JA's game, so I have some of the same confusion that you do.
> 
> Not sure if this helps at all, but I thought I would add it:
> 
> [sblock=Religion in the Four Lands]
> RELIGION
> Religion in the Four Lands is a topic that is not easily discussed even among polite company. Depending upon the nationality and or race involved, such discussion often leads to physical confrontation and when between nobles and nations to open war. While in the distant past their were numerous pantheons and tribal gods, over the passage of time, these have been weakened and if a god can truly die, then many have passed from existence or surrendered their powers to other entities or simple gone dormant. The following are the most commonly practiced religions of the four lands.
> 
> The Light
> The most dominant religious faction of the Four Lands is that of the “Church of the Light” which has a geographic center in the “Valley of the Light”. The Light believes that all magic is divine and the practice of such should be restricted to those individuals who have taken holy orders or who have been gifted by “the light” with the ability to use magic. This belief has lead to the persecutions of all users of magic due to the simple fact, that while sorcery is considered to be granted as an inherent gift of the light, it is hard to prove that one is a sorcery instead of a high level magic user
> 
> The Light was formed in response to the Northalnd Invasions, when the Valley and most of humanity was overrun and enslaved by the Northern Hordes. As people were of the belief that their tribal gods had deserted them they began looking for hope and rescue in other directions. As a result of this movement, the already weakened diets of the various tribes and ethic groups which were of lawful or good variations surrender their divinity to a collective effort to form “The Light” in order to restore the faith of mankind as well as to combat the forces of “Darkness” plaguing mankind. The deities who were involved in this joint effort still remained but in weakened forms. They assumed the status of patron saints thru which a church member may petition “the light” for intercession in regards to a particular function or aspect. Over the years, as the influence of certain saints have waned, their has been arise in Religious Orders to take their place and function. The following are the most common Saints and Religious Orders of the “Church of the Light”
> 
> - Society for the Preservation of the Faith - The Religious Order of the Society for the Preservation of the 	Faith is charged with and dedicated to doctrinal and liturgical consistence and purity. The principal 	mission of this order is to investigate all charges of heresy and magic use within the reach of the “Church”. 	Given this mission, the order is often at odds with the local religious hierarchy, especially in the 	Borderlands, and even strains the bonds of Church/State relations in many political divisions. The society is 	sometimes referred to as “The Hounds of Faith”
> 
> - Society for Service to the Faithful – The Religious Order of the Society for the Service of the Faithful is 	one of the largest in the Church. Originally the mission of the Society was to help all members of the 	church regardless of their circumstances in times of trouble. Therefore the Society has a well established 	system of orphanages, work houses, hospitals, etc to which the faithful may turn in times of need. An 	unanticipated result of their mission was the development of a strong finical network for the church. As the 	Society’s presence is felt in almost every geographic region in which the Church is allowed, they have 	become in efficient “Bankers of the Light” as given their existing network of facilities and contacts, the 	Society has the ability to honor drafts for cash which have been issued by the Society or other ecclesiastic 	entities.
> 
> - Society of Truth and Justice – The Society of Truth and Justice is dedicated to the search for knowledge 	and to finding the root or base cause of all events and or acts. As a result of this dedication, the society also	 	became interested in Justice, as they believed that the rule of law is the base foundation of any culture but 	that justice sometimes is at odds with the law and only by looking at the truth of a situation can justice be
> delivered. Needles to say this position often puts the society at odds with the more law and order types 	within the nobility and the Church itself. The Society is commonly referred to as “the black robes” as all 	members of the order are required to wear black robes and wear a skull cap denoting their rank within the 	order and or learning. Further, given this dedication to the search for the truth and base causes, the society 	controls most of the institutions of higher learning within the those lands deemed to be “In the Light”
> 
> - Society for the Outreach to the Unchurched – The Society for the Outreach to the Unchurched commonly referred to as “The Missions”. The orders primary mission is to perform missionary work among the nations of the world and to energize thru positive or negative reinforcement the faith and commitment of new and existing members.  By church law, no one is deemed a member of the Church until he or she has been welcomed into and accepted by a parish. This can only occur when a person has reached an age of consent which is held to be 16 years of age. Until this age, an individual is deemed to be under the protections and guidance of the church but not a member subject to ecclesiastical charges or benefits.
> 
> - Knights of the Light - The Knights of the Light are the martial order of the Church. In scope it rivals the Society for Service in the scope of its facilities. It is in fact the largest Society/Order in terms of membership. The principal mission of the Knights is to insure the safety of the Trade Roads and to form the core of any Church Army. While the Knights are large in number, they are currently stretched thin due to their basic charge of protecting the church and travelers which dictates that they must patrol the trade roads within the reach of the Light. The exception to this is the east/west trade road of the Borderlands which is guarded and patrolled by the Brotherhood. In addition to the mounted contingent used for patrol and war, the Knight of the Light also maintain garrison and support troops of it’s chapter houses which adds and additionally 10 divisions to the Orders total. These men-at arms are usually dressed in chain shirts and carry a long sword and are versed in the use of javelins.
> 
> Saint Olidammara - The patron Saint of Music and Tricks (Bards and Rogues)
> Saint Pelor – The patron Saint of Healing and Strength
> Saint Hestia (female) – The Patron Saint of Home and Hearth
> Saint Hephaestus – Patron Saint of Smiths –
> Saint Athena (female)- Patron Saint of Law and Truth
> Saint Heironeous – Patron Saint of War
> Saint Tyche – Patron Saint of Luck and Travelers
> 
> The Church of the Light is organized in a hierarchal basis and is headed by a Primate. Below the Primate there are the Patriarchs of the Church which form the legislative body of the Church. By tradition and Church Law there can only be 100 patriarchs of the church as this was the number of deities that sacrificed their divinity to form the light.
> These Patriarchs are chosen by the primate subject to ratification by the Council of Patriarchs. On any matter regarding the changing of church doctrine or the election of the Primates a majority of ¾ +1 is required. Below the Patriarchs in prestige and power are the archbishops and bishops respectively. In fact, most patriarchs given the size of the church also hold important bishoprics. However, by church law, a simple priest and in rare instance a layman may be elevated to the status of patriarch.  After the archbishops and bishops are the monsigliori who traditionally form the administrative staff of the church and below them the parish priest.
> 
> Running parrell to the actual religious hiearch is the hierarch of the various reldious orders. If it is a militan order then it is headed by a Preceptor and if it is a non-militant order it is headed by a Father-General. Below these are the Abbots, the Monks/Brothers and the Novices. According to church law the only reseved  positons in the Coucil of Patriachs are for the Preceptors of the 5 great militant orders and the Father Generals of the 5 great Religious Orders.
> 
> The use of Divine Magic in the Church is actually very limited. The majority of  members (80%) fall into the category of parish priest with only the remaing (20%) being true clerics. It should not be assumed that since they are not clerics, that parish priests lack influence and power. Simple stated, the power of the parish priest comes from the ritual use of magic and is done in a liturgical setting to accomplish such things a marriage, burial, healing, protection, exorcisism and the entire range of ecclestical offerings.  These priests rather than drawing upon the divine might of the light, draw upon the faith of the followers of light who over a period of centuries endowed even the most humblest altar of light found in the most backwards of regions with a huge resourive of divne energy. Legend has it, that this was the price the old gods demanded, in return for their dissolutiom, that a part of their essence be avaialbe to what at that time were their follwes  so that their welfare and needs mite be met and the power they scraficed not be squandered by the new preist and clerics of the Light. The Chuch of course denies and brand as heresay this legend.  It is however irrefutable, that the oldest known shirens and cahtraderial of the chuch have incredaible power and that in times past, the greatest of all primates Anniston I and Porton were able to create the legendary artifacts known as the Seven maces of Light, and the  Seven Shields of the Faithful by Anniston, and the Mitre of Light, the Rod of Obidenance and The Ring of Calling by Porton, utilizing several of these.
> [/sblock]



Yes, I've read a version of that document before, but it has been quite a long time ago.  Hmmm, it does say that the Light was formed by deities that were GOOD and also dieties that were LAWFUL.  So I could make an argument that both N-G and L-N pcs, as well as L-G, were included in the light.  My argument wouldn't be worth spit if Todd JA has decreed otherwise, but, you know.....


----------



## Rhun

Vadric is Neutral Good himself, so I certainly hope "Lawful Good" is not the only true alignment for following The Light!


----------



## J. Alexander

Yes it is possilbe for a neutral to be a follower of the light.....right actions get right results if that makes sense....one can weigh the pro/cons but as long as the actions are right and his heart is pure then a neurtal would be counted in the light....for example a prelate has to order the assisnation of someone..while the action is evil..if the evidence is there it is is done with a right heart for the greater good etc then it would not be seen as an evil act...

As for a ruling...hmmmm  it is going to be a hybrid if that makes sense...should a declared follower of the Light who happens to have neutral tendencies be within the area of effect he would 99.9 percent not be affected.......however when dealing with the old religion (druids or members of the brotherhood) then they almost certainly will be effected.

Lawful Good, Neutral Good, Lawful Neutral, Chaotic Good, Chaotic Neutral, Neutral and a few Lawful Evil deties were among those that surrended their power to help form the light..


----------



## Leif

Well, shoot!  All of this talk is making me want to play this game again!!  I blame you, Rhun!   If JA would be so unbelievably kind as to let me waffle yet again, (  )  I'd be inclined to change my cleric's alignment from L/N to L/G just so I could be a thorn in Vadric's side and a huge pain in his a**!


----------



## Dracomeander

Would be nice to see you in the Great North, Leif.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Dracomeander!  DM willing and the creek don't rise, perhaps you will!


----------



## J. Alexander

LOL  Fine by me...just be carful some of the militant types are just little parnoid and suscipious in this game....gee i wonder why that is


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Well, shoot!  All of this talk is making me want to play this game again!!  I blame you, Rhun!




Don't blame me, I was just going by RAW. I can't be held responsible for the myriad of intricacies that come from house rules and DM judgments!


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> LOL  Fine by me...just be carful some of the militant types are just little parnoid and suscipious in this game....gee i wonder why that is





When in doubt: Smite first, ask questions later.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Don't blame me, I was just going by RAW. I can't be held responsible for the myriad of intricacies that come from house rules and DM judgments!



Yeah, I blame YOU.  Know why?

Because I can.


----------



## Leif

Canaan, kudos for your excellent and very creative post this morning in the Great North!   I would give you an experience point for it if I could!  Help!  Somebody, please give that man an experience point!  Maybe even several of you.  You can only give experience point per post, but there's no reason why you can't give experience for a different post because of a particularly excellent post.  That makes no sense, I know.  Give exp pt. to EnWorlder X for his Post A because his Post B was so great, is what I meant.  That way several different people cangive EnWorlder X experience points all because of Post B.  Isn't that cool?


----------



## Canaan

Thanks, Leif!  I get inspired through my dming.  It would be just like me to have some special location that my players have to get to, but can't find (becuase it's shrouded in ancient and primordial magicks) unless they come up with some kind of way within the story to locate it.


----------



## Leif

I'd surely like to observe a game you DMed, but I suspect that it would be a bit too frustrating for me to want to play.


----------



## Rath Lorien

Jaroth, you are doing a great job!  I appreciate what you are trying to do with Anniston and I think it is terrific how you wove all of us into your plan.  If it were any other D&D game I'm sure there would be plenty of wiggle room for Anniston.  You can blame JA for trying to create a world that is a little too real in some respects.


----------



## Neurotic

But you can relax the rules somewhat, you already did by associating with deSion as known evil. Jaroth doesn't help in this regard either.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'll be traveling starting mid-morning today through sometime fairly late Tuesday. I'll have some opportunities to post during that time but it will be very sporadic (I'll try to get something up once a day, but no promises).

If action needs to be taken on one of my characters' behalf to move things along I'd appreciate it if the GM of that game would take care of it for me!


----------



## Canaan

Neurotic said:


> But you can relax the rules somewhat, you already did by associating with deSion as known evil. Jaroth doesn't help in this regard either.




What?!  lol!  Jaroth's gift is of the Light.  His Order just associates with folks such as deSion...guilt by association.  It's a major tenet of the Church.  lol!  Of course, Jaroth has his own issues...summoning forth greater elder gods into the Four Lands and such.

Hey, Neurotic, should Jaroth just summon Zephyr again?  That would probably clear out the dead bodies real good!  Of course, they'd be strewn all across the Four Lands then, lol!

Thanks, Rath.  It's much more fun when everyone is included in the fuzzy goodness.


----------



## Neurotic

Well, that would solve the problem of having them all as a feast of ghouls and necromancers.

And yes, you WERE of the Light. Until you started all that nonsense with magic of blood and contacting elder gods...isn't it bad enough that you are of Old Religion, now this....



Fuzzy goodness indeed.


----------



## Lou

J. Alexander said:


> LOL Fine by me...just be carful some of the militant types are just little parnoid and suscipious in this game....gee i wonder why that is




Time to give them something to be paranoid and suspicious about.... When is Addison being introduced?


----------



## Lou

*Re: Spell Note in The Great North*

Cannan, are you referring to Mage's Private Sanctum, the 5th level Sorcerer spell? It allows free movement into and out of the space. Only sound and scrying are blocked.


----------



## Canaan

*spell note*

Yes.  I was mistaken about the free access thing, but I also wanted to make sure that JA knew that "Anyone looking into the area from outside sees only a dark, foggy mass. Darkvision cannot penetrate it."  Some shadowy figures got the drop on two of our group, which would appear to be difficult under the circumstances.

I have to assume JA knows the spell, which is why I mentioned it only in passing.  I'm sure he's got something up his dm sleeve.  I'm not at all concerned about it.  It's all good fun.


----------



## Leif

*Re:  Current 'Great North' Action*

JA, you are one EVIL dude!


----------



## J. Alexander

*What*

WHO ME...no not at all just a little misunderstood at times ...but never EVIL


----------



## Scotley

Oh so Bertrand is not the victim of your EVIL machinations? I 'misunderstood' the fact that he's getting screwed without being kissed?


----------



## J. Alexander

sniff sniff i gues you guys can all chime in and heap unwarranted abuse on a poor old dm


----------



## Neurotic

*Warranted abuse*

I'll heap warranted abuse upon all but you.

You should be ashamed of yourselves. Here you go crying about some illusions/vhildhood fears while Andor lies dead in the middle of the camp. And did anyone even asked for senior priest?! No sir, Andor was good while he was casting healings around, but now he cannot so why should we bother!!!!

Argh!

 How's that, JA? I'd never call you evil, (I'm not playing long enough)...*suck up mode off*


----------



## Leif

Neurotic;4740137  said:
			
		

> (I'm not playing long enough)...



Trust me, when you've been playing under JA for as long as some of us have, you'll join the chorus of weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Trust me, when you've been playing under JA for as long as some of us have, you'll join the chorus of weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth.




And know that JA is simply grinning from ear to ear over it all....


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> And know that JA is simply grinning from ear to ear over it all....



Shhhh!  Don't encourage him!


----------



## Neurotic

Yes, I know the type. While I played in face to face group we had dinner at one demonologists masquerade ball. It was 'truce dinner' where PCs were (mostly)good guys and there was several demons, devils even one deva and priests of all kinds. And each of us got meat dish tastefuly decorated etc...

It was fine until later when we found out that meat was served from slaves of each of respective races ... you should have seen both paladins face and GM's face 

He said he had it prepared for years, there simply wasn't chance to spring it on us...


----------



## Lou

Neurotic said:


> Yes, I know the type. [snip]
> It was fine until later when we found out that meat was served from slaves of each of respective races ... you should have seen both paladins face and GM's face
> 
> He said he had it prepared for years, there simply wasn't chance to spring it on us...




It almost sounds like a younger Scotley....


----------



## Leif

What do you mean, 'younger'?  If anything, his advancing age has made him more evil and cruel.  Why do you think that I prefer to be behind the screens _with_ him as opposed to subject to his tricks?

There are exceptions, of course:  Logan because his party desperately needed a cleric, and Gnurl because, well, Gnomes are just so _COOL_!!


----------



## Leif

Lou, as to your 'evil or misunderstood' remark, I think the only thing that is misunderstood about JA is just _HOW_ evil he really is! 

And thanks for the xp!  I've still got to spread some more around before I can buff you again.  (It takes me awhile to give out 50 points, dang it, and being limited to 3/day doesn't help matters.)

What I want to know is if there is a way to get your experience point power increased to more than 1.  I have only once received experience from someone with more than one.  Graf, I think it was gave me two at one whack!


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:


> It almost sounds like a younger Scotley....


----------



## Leif

Careful there.  We can see your horns holding up your halo.


----------



## Dracomeander

Looking more like Anniston and Vadric are the victims and Finnian and Bertrand are just DM tools. Hope the others can figure something out to give our characters back to us. lol

Misunderstood?? About this misunderstood  

Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Lou

That is the 3.5 rule:

*Starting a Grapple*

To start a grapple, you need to grab and hold your target. Starting a grapple requires a successful melee attack roll. If you get multiple attacks, you can attempt to start a grapple multiple times (at successively lower base attack bonuses). 
*Step 1*

Attack of Opportunity. You provoke an attack of opportunity from the target you are trying to grapple. If the attack of opportunity deals damage, the grapple attempt fails. (Certain monsters do not provoke attacks of opportunity when they attempt to grapple, nor do characters with the Improved Grapple feat.) If the attack of opportunity misses or fails to deal damage, proceed to Step 2.


----------



## Neurotic

ANother question then. 

Orderbringer is dispelling longsword. Dispeling works as targeted dispel magic on attack 3/day. The question is: can I attack the spell surrounding finnian instead of Finnian in person? It wouldn't then affect all his spells and items, but also wouldn't zap Vorian as he could attack without steping too close to Finnian. Orderbringer might get zapped but is magical weapon and shouldnt' break from small amount of damage.

If that is not possible, I'll think of something else probably entangling whole area or raise wall of stone around finnian


----------



## J. Alexander

good question  i am going to have ponder it


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> good question  i am going to have ponder it




I've got another question for you, JA...since Vadric's spell worked to hold Bertrand, will you allow Vadric to make a non-lethal coup de grace in order to knock him unconscious (instead of killing him)?


----------



## J. Alexander

Rhun- yes  that would be easily accomplished...beat up on bertrand some..

Neurotic - in order for the dispelling to work your going to have to touch him with the blade somehow....


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun- yes  that would be easily accomplished...beat up on bertrand some..




Let the beatings begin!


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Rhun]Pssst!  Give him a couple of licks for me, too, but keep it quiet!  Got to keep up appearances with my co-DM and everything!   Hmmm... I already have a sneaking suspicion that I'm going to pay for this very dearly and I haven't even done anything! [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Leif]
No worries, I'll ring his bell for you! He fell victim to one of the classic blunders: Never go up against a 14th level Cleric when death is on the line!

Seriously though...only the most ruthless of DMs would make the party members fight each other because of some twisted outside evil influence!
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Rhun]Oh, yeah!  Did I forget to warn you about how ruthless and twisted JA really is??  Silly me!   But REALLY, he's not ruthless at all!  No siree!  He's the very soul of humanly kindness! Forgiveness and Utter Magnanimity practically ooze from every pore of his sainted body. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Leif]
Actually, I find it humorous that both JA and I are/were conducting Player vrs Player battles in our games at the exact same time, considering how rare they actually are.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Rhun]Oh no!  You're JA jr.!![/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander

I hate to say this, Neurotic, but Finnian's caster level is 11 which would require a 22 to dispel. 

I was hoping something would work to let you neutralize Finnian. He is not the most effective combatant of the group, but he does know how to survive and make it painful to attack him.


----------



## Neurotic

Yes I know, it wasn't really big chance, but I thought it worth trying if I can get your defenses down and avoid being hit by that hideous spell of yours. Items usualy don't have such high caster levels. Did other rolls do anything? Supressing ring of protection or bracers or other protection items may make you easier to defeat and I don't want to bring heavy hitters against party member.

JA, can I make temporary character for Southern operatives? Swordsage if you allow, fighter if not. I'd try Shadow Sun Ninja PrC if possilble? It takes forever in PbP to do anything and when you're dead there is nothing much one can do


----------



## J. Alexander

Neurotic


Sure but lets keep it a simply fighter or a base class...


----------



## Neurotic

Base class as in Swordsage? Or Rogue/swordsage? I'm wanting to try Tome of Battle for some time, but it never ocurred before. Also, what level?


----------



## J. Alexander

*character*

Neuroitc'
I dont know what a sword sage is  and dont have the book where it is listed....level will be 4 i think...

What is everybody's level please


----------



## Neurotic

Swordsage is one of the classes from Tome of Battle, same book Warblade came from. That's why I assumed it is allowed. Everybody is level 7 at this point. Andor would be     6th due to loss of XP


----------



## J. Alexander

Brief me on a sword sage


----------



## Neurotic

HD d8; 3/4 BAB; Good Will and Refl saves; 
Has access to more disciplines then other classes, but is not full BAB and has slowest recovery method.

Class features:
Quick to Act - bonus to initiative +1 1st, +2 5th level
Discipline Focus (weapon focus for weapons of discipline chosen) - in my case Shadow Hand
AC bonus - add WIS to AC similar to monk
Discipline focus (insightul strike) - add WIS to damage when executing strike from chosen discipline

Shadow Hand weapons: dagger, sai, shortsword, spiked chain, siangham and unarmed strike. Key skill : Hide;

Diamond mind weapons: Bastard sword/Katana, rapier, shortspear and trident; Key skill: Concentration

general build would revolve around assassins stance and shadow disciplines , with diamond mind as secondary.

Class build: Rogue 1 or 2/Swordsage rest of the way; rogue for skills and evasion, it's not strictly necessary I can go full swordsage . If you want single class then I'll use multiple disciplines (but, I still think Assassins stance will be combat default)


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Swordsage is one of the classes from Tome of Battle, same book Warblade came from. That's why I assumed it is allowed. Everybody is level 7 at this point. Andor would be     6th due to loss of XP





Yeah, I got a one-off approval from JA to play the Warblade. It wasn't actually on the list of approved stuff. More of a "trial run" kinda thing.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Yeah, I got a one-off approval from JA to play the Warblade. It wasn't actually on the list of approved stuff. More of a "trial run" kinda thing.



But still.....  As the saying goes, 'In for a penny, in for a pound.'  Hold JA's feet to the fire on this one, Neurotic!


----------



## Neurotic

It's only temporary character until Andor can be raised (if possible, when you gang remember poor old fanatical cleric you carry around like so much meat)

JA, I sent you character draft, assumed party level -1, can be modified as you will. Magic items still need work once I find out what kind of money 6th level char has available.

Would you allow keen weapon property to add +1 to existing threat range if I already have improved critical?

In order of preference of (magic) items:
weapon (rapier)
dexterity item
wisdom item
handy haversack
cloak of resistance
bracers or ring of AC
elvenkind cloak/boots

smoke stick or similar for distraction in combat
maybe some other alchemical substance(s)
silvered and coldiron weapons just in case, bludgeon and slash type

I'd limit items to five as usual.

Swordsage depends much more on his maneuvers then d12 full BAB warblade. He either uses them for damage or dies in direct combat. just as rogue does.


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Like so much meat.




Yeah, us 'regular' folks can't catch a break from JA, can we?  Now, if you were a privileged 'golden boy' like Rhun, JA would be bending over backwards to let you play whatever kind of character your little heart desired!


----------



## J. Alexander

Be nice now Leif or i will have to sic a sex starved lesbian ogress on Nijel 

Neurotic:
Andor should be raised by the end of the week...


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:


> Be nice now Leif or i will have to sic a sex starved lesbian ogress on Nijel



EEEEK!!  No! Please don't make Nijel give her a 'tongue lashing'!?  I'll behave myself, promise!


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Be nice now Leif or i will have to sic a sex starved lesbian ogress on Nijel




Roak would pay good coin to see that happen IC! Ha!


----------



## Neurotic

game week or real time week?

That's cool. May I use Shaddar in this combat if things get tough? I'd like to see concept in work  I just started another game so no problem there altough I can't wait Andor to getactive. And Randal too.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Roak would pay good coin to see that happen IC! Ha!



Knowing our lovely DM like I do,  I'd say he's got a pretty fair shot at seeing that.  

(Let me get my paypal account ready to receive all this COIN)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Knowing our lovely DM like I do,  I'd say he's got a pretty fair shot at seeing that.
> 
> (Let me get my paypal account ready to receive all this COIN)






D&D coin. 5 Gwynedde Golden Lions (or whatever the local coin is).


----------



## Leif

Fine.  Have it your way.

LEIF was going to try to make arrangements to take plastic and everything.  Just to be as CONVENIENT as possible for the masses.

NIJEL, however, is strictly a "no b.s.," cash only merchant.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Computer Issue*

Hey guys..

Cleaning off a virus hope go be up and running my tomorrow (sunday) monring and reposted......had to go out and by NORTON...the other crap from microsoft, avg and macaffee was just not doing the trick..so I am busy deep scanning and removing tons of litle virues...


----------



## Dracomeander

Sorry to hear about your troubles. How is the virus scrubbing going?


----------



## Neurotic

It seems virus scrubbing scrubbed JA's Windows TM for good 

Now we wait until he recovers everything from scratch...


----------



## Rhun

Nothing worse than a total computer meltdown. I try to back all of my stuff up to my external harddrive, but I'm horrible about doing it regularly. I guess I need to work on that.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, I should do a little back up too. You can back up the threads here too in case we have another great crash and lose 5 months worth of posts. 

Guess I'll give JA a call tonight and see if I can provide some tech support.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Yeah, I should do a little back up too. You can back up the threads here too in case we have another great crash and lose 5 months worth of posts.




Which is why I don't actually have 12,000 posts here...stupid database crashes. 

However, the tool to download threads seems to be missing. Something about the new website format. I hope they add it back, because I used to make back-ups of my threads all the time.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> Which is why I don't actually have 12,000 posts here...stupid database crashes.
> 
> However, the tool to download threads seems to be missing. Something about the new website format. I hope they add it back, because I used to make back-ups of my threads all the time.




Likewise, I'm sure I lost over a thousand posts then as well. I see you are correct, we can only get to the printable version of the thread and not the text mode.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Likewise, I'm sure I lost over a thousand posts then as well. I see you are correct, we can only get to the printable version of the thread and not the text mode.




I even posted a thread in META about this, but it doesn't look like it is going to be added back anytime soon, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Leif

Well, Scotley, Rhun, since you guys are such dedicated backup-ers, why don't you print the threads out?  That way, if there's ever a crash, you can type them all back in by hand!  Simple, no?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Well, Scotley, Rhun, since you guys are such dedicated backup-ers, why don't you print the threads out?  That way, if there's ever a crash, you can type them all back in by hand!  Simple, no?





If you could have it display the entire thread on one page, I would absolutely do this...but since you can't, and they end up being like 100 pages, it just isn't worth it.


----------



## J. Alexander

Sorru guys  for the once again abscence but my grandmother passed away so it has been a headace for three weeks...give me till tomorrow and i will have us up an runnign


----------



## Scotley

Sorry to hear about your loss. I knew she had been in poor health for a long time. Let me know if there is anything I can do to be of assistance.


----------



## Neurotic

While I cannot offer assistance, I can offer condolences. I hope it was painless, fast and that she is in better place now.


----------



## Lou

Sorry to hear that, JA.  You have our deepest sympathies.


----------



## Leif

Likewise, JA, I, too, am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Our condolences, Todd - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rhun

Sorry to hear that JA. You have my sincere condolences.


----------



## Dracomeander

My sympathies are with you!! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pyrex

Sorry to hear that JA.  Take your time, we'll be here.


----------



## Canaan

Sorry for your loss, J.A.


----------



## Rhun

Seeing as Canann bumped the thread, I just thought I'd poke my head in and see how everything is going. Anyone know how JA is doing?


----------



## Leif

I've heard nothing, as per usual.  Scotley?  What news from the front?


----------



## Rhun

Well, lets hope Scotley has some good news.


----------



## Scotley

Our DM has been busy with family matters and thus somewhat distracted of late. He did however say that he expected to be back in business early next week.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Our DM has been busy with family matters and thus somewhat distracted of late. He did however say that he expected to be back in business early next week.




Thanks for the update.


----------



## Scotley

JA, I expect to be doing minimal posting this week as I'll be taking a little vacation. Should you get some restarts going this week please npc my characters as needed until Thursday as needed.


----------



## Rath Lorien

JA, I'm going on a long vacation and cannot be relied upon to check the boards for the next few weeks.  I'll be back on July 13th.


----------



## Rhun

Have good vacation guys!


----------



## Neurotic

Have fun! And remember to toast one for us toiling away at home


----------



## Leif

Not sure it really matters, but Leif/Nijel will be unavailable from June 21 - June 23. *shrug*


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Not sure it really matters, but Leif/Nijel will be unavailable from June 21 - June 23. *shrug*





I would guess that won't matter at all! LOL.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, me, too, but I thought I'd cover all the bases just in case, ya know?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yeah, me, too, but I thought I'd cover all the bases just in case, ya know?




Yep, I understand.


----------



## Scotley

Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Hope springs eternal.





I know I've heard that somewhere before...


----------



## Lou

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but JA appears to be having another family emergency.  Scotley and I have been unable to reach JA directly, but we have benn trying.

Please enjoy your other fine EnWorld games while you wait.


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but JA appears to be having another family emergency.  Scotley and I have been unable to reach JA directly, but we have benn trying.
> 
> Please enjoy your other fine EnWorld games while you wait.





Thanks Lou. I saw JA post something on fb about it. My best wishes go out to him and his family.


----------



## Scotley

I had brief contact today. He has another relative in the hospital so he's back home away from job and computer. He said it was unlikely he'd be back online this month.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> I had brief contact today. He has another relative in the hospital so he's back home away from job and computer. He said it was unlikely he'd be back online this month.




Thanks Scotley. It is a shame to hear, but real life comes first.


----------



## Dracomeander

I just hope JA can find some time to take care of himself with everything else that is going on around him. 

It is hard being the rock everyone else relies on. My sympathies and prayers are with you JA.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Return of the Unreliable and Infamous JA*

Guys...

I have all the issues both work and family finally done...barring another death or hearattack....looking to restart them all August 1....let me know if your still interested in continuing..

JA


----------



## Neurotic

First dib!!

Let me just say, I'm AM sorry for your troubles, but WOOOHOOO! We're continuing 

Oh, except I'll be on vacation first week of august and probably out of touch. So if you could please send me on email posts you plan to write so I can reply to you before I go...or from mobile phone (easier with mail then this boards)

Thank you.

And nice to have you back


----------



## Leif

I'm glad things are better for you, my friend!  Nijel patiently awaits his next mission!


----------



## Lou

JA,
Glad to hear things are settling down for you.  Just let us know how to restart each game.
-Lou


----------



## Scotley

Hey man welcome back. I'll be ready and willing come August 1st!


----------



## Leif

....Happy Birthday to me!  Happy Birthday to me!......


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Katherine's ready whenever! Welcome home!


----------



## Pyrex

I'm still good to continue.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Guys...
> 
> I have all the issues both work and family finally done...barring another death or hearattack....looking to restart them all August 1....let me know if your still interested in continuing..
> 
> JA




Excellent news. Best I've had all day!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> ....Happy Birthday to me!  Happy Birthday to me!......




Hey, JA didn't do anything for me on my birthday!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Hey, JA didn't do anything for me on my birthday!




That's just one of the perks of being born in the same month as the DM!


----------



## J. Alexander

true that leif  ture that..but Scotely at least deserves 1 extra xp for his ever ready ear that i can b it ch into ...

Okay...back the the others..working on the format etc ..everything should start off at the last post..as i still have it all mapped out from there ...but PLEASE  let's start slow.....and rebuild the momentume...

and I am thinking of a nice way to say thank you after we restart...


----------



## Rhun

Slow it is!


----------



## Scotley

Ahead one quarter Impulse power?


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Ahead one quarter Impulse power?





Thrusters only!


----------



## Leif

Forget that powered flight stuff!  I'll sail in using the solar wind!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Forget that powered flight stuff!  I'll sail in using the solar wind!




Theoretically, using M2P2 sail technology, specific impulse of 200 kN·s/kg could be achieved (roughly 50 times better than the space shuttle main engine), with maxamum velocity of several hundred kilometers per second possible.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Theoretically, using M2P2 sail technology, specific impulse of 200 kN·s/kg could be achieved (roughly 50 times better than the space shuttle main engine), with maxamum velocity of several hundred kilometers per second possible.



Yeah, in a "perfect storm" of solar wind, maybe.  Practically speaking, though, it just ain't-a-gonna happen, is it?  (Not that the technology even really exists or anything.....)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yeah, in a "perfect storm" of solar wind, maybe.  Practically speaking, though, it just ain't-a-gonna happen, is it?  (Not that the technology even really exists or anything.....)




The solar wind consistently travels 400-600 kilometers per second. The trick is harnessing that. And actually, the technology DOES exist...but as with most cutting edge, experimental technologies, the funding just doesn't exist to bring it to its full potential. There is a prototype at the University of Washington.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> The solar wind consistently travels 400-600 kilometers per second. The trick is harnessing that. And actually, the technology DOES exist...but as with most cutting edge, experimental technologies, the funding just doesn't exist to bring it to its full potential. There is a prototype at the University of Washington.



Then as usual, I stand corrected.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Then as usual, I stand corrected.




Its cool. Space technology is an interest of mine. You know, me being a big SciFi geek and all of that.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Its cool. Space technology is an interest of mine. You know, me being a big SciFi geek and all of that.



*sigh!*  That used to be me, as well.  Then I ran into MAJOR problems in Intermediate Mechanics in college. (Trouble in a science class, me??? surely you jest!  Or, at least that was my position BEFORE Mechanics.....)  

Can You say, "Instant History Major"?  Yes, Boys and Girls, the Humanities scraped my abused corpse off the pavement and turned me into a re-animated Social Scientist.  Naturally, I couldn't live with the stigma and was FORCED to go to law school.  (Huh??? And that HELPED??  Say what??)

So now, the only math I do is the kind that can be done on a $2 calculator.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> So now, the only math I do is the kind that can be done on a $2 calculator.





There is a reason my degree is in Information Technology and not Computer Sciene. Math ain't my bag, baby!


----------



## Scotley

Cool, I remember reading a scifi novel or two where sailing on solar wind was a major part of the story. Might have been Larry Niven. I too am fan of such things though mostly in novel rather than televised form.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Cool, I remember reading a scifi novel or two where sailing on solar wind was a major part of the story. Might have been Larry Niven. I too am fan of such things though mostly in novel rather than televised form.



That kinda rings a vague bell with me, too, but I wasn't able to come up with any more details than that, so I just decided it must have been my imagination.  But... maybe not, eh???


----------



## Dracomeander

Glad to hear things are working out and settling down for you JA. 

I am ready to continue as long as ENWorld lets me log in. It kept timing out on me last week.


----------



## Rhun

Dracomeander said:


> I am ready to continue as long as ENWorld lets me log in. It kept timing out on me last week.




And the site has been almost completely down the last couple of days.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> And the site has been almost completely down the last couple of days.



But, contrary to reports from renau1g (and Rhun, too?), I have had no difficulty whatsoever logging-in today!  (Knock on formica!)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> But, contrary to reports from renau1g (and Rhun, too?), I have had no difficulty whatsoever logging-in today!  (Knock on formica!)




Maybe you get special treatment for being a community supporter.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Maybe you get special treatment for being a community supporter.



Somehow, I doubt this.  Is there that much justice in the world?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Somehow, I doubt this.  Is there that much justice in the world?




No, the world is terrible unfair.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> No, the world is terrible unfair.



Aye, alas, it is as I feared, and the dreadful dread which I dreaded so has come upon me!  Drat!!!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Aye, alas, it is as I feared, and the dreadful dread which I dreaded so has come upon me!  Drat!!!





In the wise words of Marcus Cole:

"I used to think it was awful that life was so unfair. Then I thought, wouldn't it be much worse if life were fair and all the terrible things that happen to us come because we actually deserve them? So now I take great comfort in the general hostility and unfairness of the universe."


----------



## Leif

Yes, it is somehow strangely more comforting to see the world/universe/multiverse/what-have-you as cold, unfeeling, and perfectly capable and willing to crap upon the just and the unjust in equal measures.  But can this view be reconciled with the judaeo-christian ethos, and, if not, then doesn't the ultimate fate of such a universe (q.v., eventual death and utter non-existence) bode far worse for the inhabitants of such a universe than the struggles of someone who has the abiding hope of ultimate redemption?

something to ponder, for sure.


----------



## Lou

Rhun said:


> In the wise words of Marcus Cole:
> 
> "I used to think it was awful that life was so unfair. Then I thought, wouldn't it be much worse if life were fair and all the terrible things that happen to us come because we actually deserve them? So now I take great comfort in the general hostility and unfairness of the universe."




Is that the Babylon 5 Ranger, Marcus Cole?


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Is that the Babylon 5 Ranger, Marcus Cole?



I'm sure it is, Rhun is a Babylon5-ite of the first water.


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> Is that the Babylon 5 Ranger, Marcus Cole?




It is indeed.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I'm sure it is, Rhun is a Babylon5-ite of the first water.




Any shows I actually have on DVD, I usually know like the back of my hand. It comes from needing something to do to keep my mind busy when I'm on the treadmill. And since the treadmill is right in front of the TV...voila!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rhun said:


> Any shows I actually have on DVD, I usually know like the back of my hand. It comes from needing something to do to keep my mind busy when I'm on the treadmill. And since the treadmill is right in front of the TV...voila!




It's great getting be a couch potato and work out at the same time!


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> It's great getting be a couch potato and work out at the same time!



It's even greater to skip the working out part!


----------



## Nightbreeze

Greetings everyone. After 7 months of pain, I finally have an untainted internet connection back (read: no pesky university proxies). How's everyone doing?


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> It's great getting be a couch potato and work out at the same time!




That was exactly why I moved the treadmill in front of the TV. I was like "I'm wasting all this time sitting here watching TV anyway...why not use that to benefit myself." So I try to spend at least 4 or 5 hours a week on the treadmill, which is about the same amount of time as I spend watching TV!  It works out beautifully.


----------



## Rhun

Nightbreeze said:


> Greetings everyone. After 7 months of pain, I finally have an untainted internet connection back (read: no pesky university proxies). How's everyone doing?





I'm doing well. Glad to hear you are back. I think JA is planning on getting a couple of these games going again soon, which is good news. I linda miss my PCs, especially Vadric...who is one of my longest running PCs here an ENWorld.


----------



## Scotley

Nightbreeze said:


> Greetings everyone. After 7 months of pain, I finally have an untainted internet connection back (read: no pesky university proxies). How's everyone doing?




Hey, it is great to see you online again. I'm quite well if overworked and underpaid. You've missed surprisingly little due to some unfortunately events in JA's life. So are you home for the summer or have you got a spiffy new degree to hang on the wall?


----------



## Leif

Great to see you, Nightbreeze!  Will you have time to dust off Sertran for the Constable Game?  Scotley and I may have to work overtime to get him back with the party, if so.  They're crawling in a dungeon at the moment.


----------



## Scotley

August First is tomorrow! Let me be the first to say Happy Birthday Leif! I figure as slow as the site is running I'll need the two hours to get this post up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Happy Birthday to Leif!*

Hope it's a great one!

Me and mine are travelling home from Florida today, so no posting between this AM and tomorrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Happy Birthday to Leif!*

Hope it's a great one!

Me and mine are traveling home from Florida today, so no posting between this AM and tomorrow.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> August First is tomorrow! Let me be the first to say Happy Birthday Leif! I figure as slow as the site is running I'll need the two hours to get this post up.





Mowgli said:


> Hope it's a great one!
> Me and mine are travelling home from Florida today, so no posting between this AM and tomorrow.



Thanks to two of my best and OLDEST friends for those sentiments!  As happy as I am to still be alive, I'm a little bit sorry to have caught up with you two once again in your race to the grave.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Thanks to two of my best and OLDEST friends for those sentiments! As happy as I am to still be alive, I'm a little bit sorry to have caught up with you two once again in your race to the grave.




Happy Birthday, Bro!  And many more!  Your still behind some of us....


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Thanks to two of my best and OLDEST friends for those sentiments! As happy as I am to still be alive, I'm a little bit sorry to have caught up with you two once again in your race to the grave.




Happy Birthday, Bro!  And many more!  You're still behind some of us....


----------



## Dracomeander

Happy birthday Lief!!

Yay! Finally able to hold connection long enough to post.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Happy Birthday, Bro!  And many more!  You're still behind some of us....






Dracomeander said:


> Happy birthday Lief!!
> 
> Yay! Finally able to hold connection long enough to post.




Thanks, Bro of the First Part!  ("Still behind some of us," eh?  Hey, nobody's perfect!  )

And thanks, Draco!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Happy Birthday, Bro!  And many more!  You're still behind some of us....



I made a joke on my Facebook page today about being older than dirt, and a girl that we went to high school with said something like, "Nah, you're not older than dirt. You're just a little dusty!" [  I thought that was great, but, what can I say, the elderly are oftentimes easily amused.]


----------



## Rhun

Happy late birthday!


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Matthew!

Lou, I still don't remember who made the comment I told you about, but Leslie Coop also made a quite humorous observation on my facebook page.  It's funny how I've talked more to Leslie since we started playing Mafia Wars than I ever did while we were in school together!


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Lou, I still don't remember who made the comment I told you about, but Leslie Coop also made a quite humorous observation on my facebook page. It's funny how I've talked more to Leslie since we started playing Mafia Wars than I ever did while we were in school together!




Leif, I saw that dust remark but don't see it now. Life changes us all, it even makes some of us wise Latinas..... And JP has now graced us with his presence, once, after all these years. 

I seem to recall that JA does not like having to fight EnWorld to post, so I suppose it will be a few more _______ (enter appropriate time periods here) before his games restart.


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> I seem to recall that JA does not like having to fight EnWorld to post, so I suppose it will be a few more _______ (enter appropriate time periods here) before his games restart.




I'm in the same boat. I hate fighting to try to get a post to take.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I'm in the same boat. I hate fighting to try to get a post to take.



Face it Rhun, you're just a wuss!  If it was EASY to post, EVERYBODY'D do it!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Face it Rhun, you're just a wuss!  If it was EASY to post, EVERYBODY'D do it!




No, it is just that some of us have better things to do than wait ten or fifteen minutes for each post to take.


----------



## Scotley

Just an FYI from our DM. His much vaunted return has been delayed by a failed hard drive. He should have his computer back Monday and hopes to continue then.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Just an FYI from our DM. His much vaunted return has been delayed by a failed hard drive. He should have his computer back Monday and hopes to continue then.




Thanks for the update, Scotley!


----------



## Scotley

You're welcome. If I keep this reporting stuff up I'm going to have to apply for a 'Press' card.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> You're welcome. If I keep this reporting stuff up I'm going to have to apply for a 'Press' card.



Can't you just cut out your "Junior Jimmy Olsen" card from the back of almost any cereal box?


----------



## Scotley

Strange, the picture of Jimmy O. on the box of sticks and twigs I buy is an old fart on a walker. Damn getting old sucks!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Strange, the picture of Jimmy O. on the box of sticks and twigs I buy is an old fart on a walker. Damn getting old sucks!



Are you sure you're not confusing Jimmy Olsen with Ironsides? 

Speaking of which, did anyone besides me see the program recently where it was revealed that Perry Mason/Ironsides/Raymond Burr was, uh, 'light in the loafers'??


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Speaking of which, did anyone besides me see the program recently where it was revealed that Perry Mason/Ironsides/Raymond Burr was, uh, 'light in the loafers'??





I must have missed that one.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Back*

Check the threads today..the post should be up

Kelly has had surgery but is doing okay but that delayed me somewhta..now i can get back to mischief and mayhem with friends..


----------



## Scotley

Hurray! Let the mischief and myhem continue. 

Give Kelly my best, hope the recovery is going well.

Now I'm off to post.


----------



## Leif

My best wishes to Kelly as well!!


----------



## Rhun

Best wishes to Kelly. And glad to see you back, JA!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Give Kelly my wishes for a speedy recovery,Todd! And welcome back to the boards!


----------



## Dracomeander

Welcome back. Hope recovery goes well for Kelly.


----------



## Rhun

Seems a good thing that Vadric has a pair of _hold person_ spells prepped in the Great North! Although, I never expected to have to use them on members of our own party.


----------



## Scotley

Happy Birthday JA/Todd!


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Happy Birthday JA/Todd!




I said it on Facebook, but I'll echo the thoughts again here: Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lou

Rhun said:


> I said it on Facebook, but I'll echo the thoughts again here: Happy Birthday!




Ah yes!  It happened on FB, so it must be true. 

Happy Birthday, JA!  And many more!  (As I also said on FB.....)


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> Ah yes!  It happened on FB, so it must be true.
> 
> Happy Birthday, JA!  And many more!  (As I also said on FB.....)




Actually, I think I piggybacked your FB post, Lou!


----------



## Leif

My first greeting was in private email, but here goes:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Happy Birthday - you've caught me up again!


----------



## Nightbreeze

Happy birthday from me too! 

Sorry for vanishing again, summer holidays at my grandparent's house. Gotta appreciate some rural setting after an year in a 2 million people city.

I would love to resume the Constable game, but I am perfectly willing to wait for the party to get out of the Dungeon. No hurry.


----------



## Leif

Nightbreeze:  We'd be happy to have you back.  But you've got to give Scotley some time to figure out how to write you back in.  ('Cause I sure can't do it!  Heck I don't even remember what story we gave the party when your dude vanished.)  We did replace you with another wizard (KerlanRayne playing Tau the Illumian), so your return will make for a highly arcane Constabulary, which might be a very good thing, in my mind, at least.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> We did replace you with another wizard (KerlanRayne playing Tau the Illumian), so your return will make for a highly arcane Constabulary, which might be a very good thing, in my mind, at least.




Right now it would be nice. Somebody needs to lay an arcane smackdown on those dire bears!


----------



## Leif

I do remember that I thought Sentran the Violet was very cool, and I seem to recall an earthshaking entrance by said wizard.  It'll be good to have him back.  

What was I thinking??  I had a message to KerlanRayne here, but he's not part of this thread!!  Transferring those sentiments to the Constables' OOC.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> IWhat was I thinking??  I had a message to KerlanRayne here, but he's not part of this thread!!  Transferring those sentiments to the Constables' OOC.




You're losing it leif!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You're losing it leif!



"Losing?"  I think it's done been LOST for awhile now.


----------



## Rhun

I figured as much, but wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I figured as much, but wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt.



You're just all fXXXXXX heart, man!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> You're just all fXXXXXX heart, man!




You keep saying that!


----------



## Scotley

Hey Nightbreeze. Sentran will of course be welcome whenever you choose to return. I don't expect that it will take too much longer to get them out of the current dungeon, but Sentran has been to Harcort's Mill before, so it wouldn't be too difficult to get him into the story sooner if you wish.


----------



## Rhun

If the dire bears don't go down soon, there won't be a company of Constables left for him to rejoin!


----------



## Leif

Scotley, can I go ahead and spill the beans about our new creation:  "AFTERLIFE CONSTABLES -- FIGHTING CRIME FROM BEYOND THE GRAVE!"

We are showcasing the 'Forsaken Undead' race from the Warhammer rpg!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Scotley, can I go ahead and spill the beans about our new creation:  "AFTERLIFE CONSTABLES -- FIGHTING CRIME FROM BEYOND THE GRAVE!"
> 
> We are showcasing the 'Forsaken Undead' race from the Warhammer rpg!




I've always wanted to be undead.


----------



## Lou

This thread is beginning to sound like a TV show....  Undead cops fight crime....  Sounds like "Forever Knight" as an ensemble.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> This thread is beginning to sound like a TV show....  Undead cops fight crime....  Sounds like "Forever Knight" as an ensemble.



Was that a reprise of "Knight Rider??"  Darn!  And I missed it! (yuk, yuk, yuk)


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> This thread is beginning to sound like a TV show....  Undead cops fight crime....  Sounds like "Forever Knight" as an ensemble.




 Its getting close to it, eh?


----------



## Dracomeander

Sorry I missed your birthday Todd. Hope it was a happy one.

I am on vacation now and posting from a friend's place before I go to the summer place and lose all access to the 'net. Should be back about the 9th of September. Go ahead and keep my characters active if things happen while I am gone. (Finnian of course will be a statue for a while yet in the Great North. Great time to have failed against Hold Person.)


----------



## Rhun

Definitely perfect timing. I was afraid we would have to use deadly force on him!


----------



## J. Alexander

Thanks for the wishes guys..

My posting schedule will most likely bel imited to saturday, sunday and monday  of each week.......

Looking forward to Lake con.....i just sent you guys an email about it..let me know


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> My posting schedule will most likely bel imited to saturday, sunday and monday  of each week.......




No worries! Whatever fits your schedule.


----------



## Scotley

That works for me. Just glad to have you back.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Divine Avengers*

Divine Avengers is restarting  the first of september let me know who wishes to continue


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Divine Avengers is restarting  the first of september let me know who wishes to continue




Cool. If it restarts, I will be there.


----------



## Dracomeander

I will definitely be interested in it when I return. I lose any access tomorrow until I return home.


----------



## Leif

Again,  JA, please allow me to float my trial baloon across your field of view to possibly enter this game.  I think we had discussed a character before, possibly a cleric in a somewhat 'lesser' position to Rhun's character, if I'm thinking of the right game.  I'm open to any other suggestions as well, though.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Leif*

I think your trial ballon is for the great north and not divine avengers....
but i could be wrong..you can of course freely join the divine avengers easily enough the great north may take some work


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:


> I think your trial ballon is for the great north and not divine avengers....
> but i could be wrong..you can of course freely join the divine avengers easily enough the great north may take some work



You know what, JA? You're right!  Wrong balloon there. <heh>  If it would be easier on you for me to join Divine Avengers then perhaps I should?  

Wait -- Didn't we already have a character for DA planned out for me, too?  I'm so confused!  (What else is new?)


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, we're not too far into Divine Avengers yet. Though we did get the strange magic items from the spooky ghost...might have to retcon a bit so that Leif's PC gets something from that lot.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Leif*

we can arrange that
i think you had one develped dont know if he started


----------



## Rath Lorien

Thanks to Rhun and Lou2 for the messages.  Unfortunately I won't be able to join you this time.  I've got a lot going on -- my head is not in the game and I think it would be best for me if I quietly bowed out.  It is with some regret that I take my leave as I've had great fun defending the true faith against all you heretics.    I will especially miss Vadric, my brother in arms.

JA, it is very rare that I have had the pleasure of playing in a well-crafted world with a strongly religious orientation.  You have courage to do it.  My own personal faith was inevitably part of Anniston and I hope that I did justice to your vision.  I wish we could meet, drink a beer, and talk about theology and the role of your game in the faith journey of the players.  Maybe one day.  Peace be with you.


----------



## Rhun

Rath Lorien said:


> Thanks to Rhun and Lou2 for the messages.  Unfortunately I won't be able to join you this time.  I've got a lot going on -- my head is not in the game and I think it would be best for me if I quietly bowed out.  It is with some regret that I take my leave as I've had great fun defending the true faith against all you heretics.    I will especially miss Vadric, my brother in arms.




I will certainly miss Anniston, the one person that Vadric knew he could always count on to have his back. Fare well, Rath Lorien, and I hope you can rejoin us at a later date!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rath Lorien*

I am truly sorry to see Anniston go but i totally understand the call of life and all that goes with it. It has indeed been a pleasure to have you in the campaign. I will retire the stalwart Anniston in a fitting manor so that should you be able to return in time he will be waiting..Now that I am finally back on track I do envision this thread lasting as long as I have players willing to  play..

As for the beer...that would indeed be fun....please forward an email to me at jtodd.alexander@gmail.com as I would like to stay in touch....

JA


----------



## Scotley

Rath Lorien,

I am sad to see you go. You brought added life to the game through Anniston that will be missed. Best of luck to you and I hope you'll rejoin at some later date. I'm sure we heretics will continue to need a defender of the true faith.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> I'm sure we heretics will continue to need a defender of the true faith.




Don't worry, Vadric will smack the heretics around as best he can in Anniston's absence.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm off the the lake with the family  - leaving this AM and returning tomorrow sometime. NPC my characters as needed!


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> I'm off the the lake with the family  - leaving this AM and returning tomorrow sometime. NPC my characters as needed!





Have a good time Mowgli!


----------



## Leif

Does "The Intelligence Service" have any direct connection to Divine Avengers, or is it a separate Four Lands game?  Either way, if I was intentionally snubbed that's ok, but I just want to make sure that I didn't miss an announcement or something.


----------



## J. Alexander

Leif,

No the intelligence service was a seperate post i did not inform anyone in the current games as I wanted a new influx of fresh blood to motivate me as a dm......rhun and the mowlgi and lou stumbled upon it...

There are other upcoming games you may be interesed in starting arond the first of the year 

They are

His Grace's Privateers


Borderland Keep

Against the Light - this will be an all evil pc and perhaps even monster class game..


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> His Grace's Privateers
> 
> 
> Borderland Keep
> 
> Against the Light - this will be an all evil pc and perhaps even monster class game..





Wow, you go JA! You're a madman!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

JA - 

Can I bespeak a place in Against the Light? Don't know how I'll do playing evil but I'd like to give it a try . . .


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> Can I bespeak a place in Against the Light? Don't know how I'll do playing evil but I'd like to give it a try . . .




Oh I don't know Mowgli...I can see you playing evil pretty well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Ummm . . . thanks, I think . . .


----------



## J. Alexander

Rhun 

No not really a mad man...a bit special i will admit to...actually with the exception of combat the large groups pretty much run themselves as I have been blessed with players who actualy run their chracters and take an interste in the byplay...at times i am just a moderator.....and i like that..i have always felt that the most successful games are the ones driven by the pc's and not the dm..

Mowgli

Sure......I think it is going to be an interesting stretch for all of us.


----------



## renau1g

Hmm... an evil game? Interesting, very interesting.

Anyways, just dropping by to subscribe. and say hi.


----------



## J. Alexander

Welcome to our happy little cyber world


----------



## J. Alexander

*Upcoming Games*

Hey guys,

Here is a list of some upcoming Four Lands Campaings...feed back would be appreciated as they are still works in progress.

TheFourLands - Campaigns of the Four Lands


----------



## J. Alexander

*Pace of Games*

Guys,

I am motivated and energized after my prolonged absence and have been working behind the scenes even in my hiatis.

I am currently working on a revised version of the Four Lands which will add roughly another 100 pages to the already exisitng document on wiki.

Hopefully I will get it all accomplised by Jan 1, 2010. So i ask that during the next few months we stay to one perhaps two actions per post so that i can keep up with the games and get the reestablished while still polishing my handiwork.

If by chance you have a few old nifty characters that you created to be played on here but the campaigns folded or ended I would appreicate you considering letting me add them a person of interst in one of my campaigns which you can pic.

Thanks

JA


----------



## J. Alexander

*Downloading Threads*

Hey guys

Is there anyway to download a thread like there use to be?


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Is there anyway to download a thread like there use to be?




Unfortunately, no. I've even posted in META about this, but it doesn't seem like they will be adding that functionality back any time soon.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> If by chance you have a few old nifty characters that you created to be played on here but the campaigns folded or ended I would appreicate you considering letting me add them a person of interst in one of my campaigns which you can pic.





I'm willing to bet I have at least a few. I'll look through them this weekend and see what I can find.


----------



## Neurotic

Maybe you could ask with pretty please someone at ENWorld to make you text output directly from the database? Depending on their structure and proprietary information, you might get something useful...

I like 
a) lone tower (mage and spellthief I have created)
b) against the light (dwarf)
c) privateers (swachbuckler or rogue (or both))


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will probably be sticking with just the one character in the intllegence servbice thread. I am at my number of games max.


----------



## J. Alexander

Scott

Totally understant that..the posting was more a heads up...


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> I'm willing to bet I have at least a few. I'll look through them this weekend and see what I can find.




Same... the number of "in limbo" PC's is quite high...Heck there's even a gnome sorceror (so Leif's not alone)


----------



## J. Alexander

thanks reanau

that is always my bane....creting new chracters and nps..most often i just wing it...and sometimes it shows


----------



## Rhun

While I am near the "upper limit" of the games I should probably handle, I would certainly make room for more JA games.


----------



## J. Alexander

Thanks Rhun..i am glad you like my world..i hope with the additional data it will become even more rich and varied....

As to the various games in work....that is what they are in works...some may make some may not it just helps me flesh out my wolrd by thinking of campaign settings and allows for more history....

One game that Leif and Pyrex inspired is going to be called the Twins...it will be open to three maybe four sets of twins.. and the hook will be that each of the established players in an existing game has to recruit and outside player to be their twin....just a concept that I think has merit.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

the 'Twins' campain sounds like fun. who knows. by then I may have an opening in my game limit by then! Shayuri and I play sibs in Industy gothica's "those left behind" thread.


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:


> Leif,
> 
> There are other upcoming games you may be interesed in starting arond the first of the year --Against the Light - this will be an all evil pc and perhaps even monster class game..



Oh, BOY!!!


----------



## renau1g

Wait isn't leif evil enough as it is??  

Although, I s'pose I'm the evil DM with a pair of Dire Tigers on our heroes in the middle of the jungle...

Speaking of which, JA you mentioned you were looking for games? I wouldn't mind taking on one more for my Pathfinder Fort Belurian game.


----------



## J. Alexander

yes he is but being the lawyer he is he will blame it on the associates of his youth who corrrupted him


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Wait isn't leif evil enough as it is??
> Although, I s'pose I'm the evil DM with a pair of Dire Tigers on our heroes in the middle of the jungle...
> Speaking of which, JA you mentioned you were looking for games? I wouldn't mind taking on one more for my Pathfinder Fort Belurian game.





J. Alexander said:


> yes he is but being the lawyer he is he will blame it on the associates of his youth who corrrupted him



Uhhh, gee, JA, associates of my youth, huh?  Guess that would be, mmm, maybe, YOU?? 

If you play in the Fort Belurian adventure, JA, you'll get to see my newest incarnation of Gnurl --  Iffy, the Gnome Divine Sorcerer!


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Although, I s'pose I'm the evil DM with a pair of Dire Tigers on our heroes in the middle of the jungle...




Stupid jungle cats! Wait, where's mowgli when you need him?


----------



## J. Alexander

Hmm

Can you tell me a little more about the campaign


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Hmm
> 
> Can you tell me a little more about the campaign




We travelled by ship to Chult to help out at Fort Belurian, which is manned by the Flaming Fist Mercenary Company. Upon landing, we were asked to track down a "dragon" that attacked the fort and fled into the jungle. So we are trying to track down the "dragon" but are currently about to be eatern by some Dire Tigers.


----------



## renau1g

Sure, it started off as more of a mid-level Pathfinder playtest. It's set in the Forgotten Realms (Pre-Spellplague era). The group were contracted by the Flaming Fists to go investigate their colony (Fort Belurian) on the jungle island of Chult. The company hadn't received reports in quite some time from the colony and were concerned about the possibility that either it had been destroyed by locals (for the third time) or that the Amnians had disrupted them. On their journey, the group was assaulted by a kraken and successfully fought it off, although it cost one of their group in doing so, the elven ranger was pulled under the water by the kraken and drowned. 

Arriving at the fort, they found that a dragon had been attacking the fort and destroyed their water-borne vessels as well as damaging the pallisade before being turned away. They met with Lord Henri who rather dismissively ordered them that they were to hunt the dragon down. He informed them that groups of patrols were sent into the jungle to hunt it but hadn't returned. They were lowered out of the pallisade, but not before seeing a group of wild elves locked in a make-shift prison. Following their druidic member the group began following the dragon's trail (she realized it was not a true dragon, but rather something local inhabitants called a "thunder Lizard"). They were ambushed by bear-men (quaggoths), but repelled the attack pretty handly. 

Currently they just found an effigy erected in the jungle with the bloody corpses of the patrols from the Fort. Investigating it further, a pair of jungle cats bounded from the foiliage and nearly felled two of the members with a full attack on each of them.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> the jungle island of Chult.




When the hell did Chult become an island?


----------



## renau1g

Err...uhhh....sorry, I was thinking something else as I was typing. in 4e it is an island.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rhun said:


> Stupid jungle cats! Wait, where's mowgli when you need him?




 NICE one, Rhun! I'll just whistle for Baloo, Bagheera and Kaa to take care of these Shere-Khans, shall I?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Err...uhhh....sorry, I was thinking something else as I was typing. in 4e it is an island.




I saw that, I just hadn't realized it until you mentioned it. What happened to break it away from the peninsula?



Mowgli said:


> NICE one, Rhun! I'll just whistle for Baloo, Bagheera and Kaa to take care of these Shere-Khans, shall I?




I was hoping you would, yes!


----------



## renau1g

The spellplague. The biggest ret-con to hit the realms since the Time of Troubles. It pissed me off very much that there was little to no detail about the event, what happened during it, how it really happened...etc. 

4e FR is terrible IMHO (& I love 4e), 3e FRCG was one of the best books I ever bought.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> NICE one, Rhun! I'll just whistle for Baloo, Bagheera and Kaa to take care of these Shere-Khans, shall I?



I'm embarrassed to admit that I didn't get this one at first.  Took me a minute.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kipling was one of my favorite authors as a kid. I can't count the number of times I read the Jungle Books (_all_ of them, not just the Mowgli stories) in Jr High/High School.


----------



## renau1g

I only got it once Mowgli mentioned it...


----------



## Neurotic

Oh, c'mon, it was perfectly clear reference for, I don't know...YOUNGER PEOPLE? 



Sorry, couldn't resist with all references to old people here ... I don't really know how old any of you so don't get mad...I read those book too, mowgli, but it was about 15 years since I read last one...and I'm 32 years.


That said:
Does anyone needs 4th ed newbie in a game?...I'm reading much about it, but didn't have a chance trying it. On paper it seems very simplified, but with added precision to movement and effects...but now you can't say I'm playing fighter because it's simple, I don't need to track all those spells and spell effects  And there is no barbarian (at least in PHB)

I'm willing to try starpact warlock...


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> The spellplague. The biggest ret-con to hit the realms since the Time of Troubles. It pissed me off very much that there was little to no detail about the event, what happened during it, how it really happened...etc.




At least there were novels to explain the Time of Trouble.



renau1g said:


> 4e FR is terrible IMHO (& I love 4e), 3e FRCG was one of the best books I ever bought.




3e FRCS was quite awesome, I agree. Very well done.



Leif said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that I didn't get this one at first.  Took me a minute.






renau1g said:


> I only got it once Mowgli mentioned it...






Neurotic said:


> Oh, c'mon, it was perfectly clear reference for, I don't know...YOUNGER PEOPLE?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist with all references to old people here ... I don't really know how old any of you so don't get mad...I read those book too, mowgli, but it was about 15 years since I read last one...and I'm 32 years.




I'm 34, so I know Leif at least is older than I am. But even if you hadn't read the books, are you telling me nobody has seen the Disney version of The Jungle Book? We are talking 1967, after all, so age shouldn't have much to do with it.


----------



## renau1g

Actually I'm only 25, but missed it. I'm the kid around these guys. 

If you're looking to try 4e, I'd suggest either L4W or LEB 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-4th-edition/

Living Eberron - EN World D&D / RPG News

L4W will let you start at 1st level, LEB starts at 4th. Lots of support there for a new player to the edition.


----------



## renau1g

*double post*


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Actually I'm only 25, but missed it. I'm the kid around these guys.




I knew you looked young, but damn! 25?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rhun said:


> I'm 34, so I know Leif at least is older than I am. But even if you hadn't read the books, are you telling me nobody has seen the Disney version of The Jungle Book? We are talking 1967, after all, so age shouldn't have much to do with it.




1967 - The year of my birth, as well as that of Leif, Scotley and JA.

I used to watch the Disney version when they showed it on TV every year, as well as Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (which was also one of the Jungle Books).


----------



## Neurotic

I'm 1977. Rikki-Tikki-Tavi is one of the best!


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> I knew you looked young, but damn! 25?




Yup, Only graduated from school a couple years ago, although luckily I do look a bit older than that (helps at work).

I used to watch Jungle Book all the time. I loved the music in that one. Very cool stuff.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

My daughter is now very much into both the Jungle Book and Rikki-Tikki-Tavi, pretty much confirming them as timeless classics I guess.

She also like she music from the Jungle Books - particularly 'I Wanna Be Like You.' She's more fond of the Smash Mouth remake than of the original, but she likes them both.


----------



## renau1g

Bare (bear?) necessities was my fav, although that song is good fun too.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Kipling was one of my favorite authors as a kid. I can't count the number of times I read the Jungle Books (_all_ of them, not just the Mowgli stories) in Jr High/High School.





Neurotic said:


> Oh, c'mon, it was perfectly clear reference for, I don't know...YOUNGER PEOPLE?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist with all references to old people here ... I don't really know how old any of you so don't get mad...I read those book too, mowgli, but it was about 15 years since I read last one...and I'm 32 years.
> 
> 
> That said:
> Does anyone needs 4th ed newbie in a game?...I'm reading much about it, but didn't have a chance trying it. On paper it seems very simplified, but with added precision to movement and effects...but now you can't say I'm playing fighter because it's simple, I don't need to track all those spells and spell effects  And there is no barbarian (at least in PHB)
> 
> I'm willing to try starpact warlock...






Rhun said:


> I'm 34, so I know Leif at least is older than I am. But even if you hadn't read the books, are you telling me nobody has seen the Disney version of The Jungle Book? We are talking 1967, after all, so age shouldn't have much to do with it.



When I was a wee lad (3-5,maybe) I used to go to sleep almost every night with Disney's Jungle Book record playing, and Shere-Khan whispering his lullaby to me.  I understand that I was also taken to see the Disney movie, but I don't remember going, I just remember reading the book that came with the record from it.  I didn't realize it was an actual, serious book for years, but I never read it.

Neutotic:  I'm afraid that I'm about at my limit for characters in my 4E game, so I can't offer you an active slot now.  I can let you submit a character as an alternate if you wish.   Follow these links to the game, and note that the first post of the rogues' gallery has an exhaustive (I hope) list of all the race/class options available in the PH, PHII, and 4EAdvanced Player's Guide.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/251310-leifs-keep-shadowfell-ic-1-full.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/249276-leifs-keep-shadowfell-full-ooc-1-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/248019-leifs-keep-shadowfell-rg-closed-again.html


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> When I was a wee lad (3-5,maybe) I used to go to sleep almost every night with Disney's Jungle Book record playing, and Shere-Khan whispering his lullaby to me.  I understand that I was also taken to see the Disney movie, but I don't remember going, I just remember reading the book that came with the record from it.  I didn't realize it was an actual, serious book for years, but I never read it.





Funny enough, almost all of Disney's animated shows have been based on actual serious books or stories. At least the older ones.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Neurotic said:


> Oh, c'mon, it was perfectly clear reference for, I don't know...YOUNGER PEOPLE?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist with all references to old people here ... I don't really know how old any of you so don't get mad...I read those book too, mowgli, but it was about 15 years since I read last one...and I'm 32 years.




grumble grumble darn kids grumble grumble



Mowgli said:


> 1967 - The year of my birth, as well as that of Leif, Scotley and JA.
> 
> I used to watch the Disney version when they showed it on TV every year, as well as Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (which was also one of the Jungle Books).






Neurotic said:


> I'm 1977. Rikki-Tikki-Tavi is one of the best!




born in *ahem*1963 and i remember this book about a kid named tikitiki-tembo-no-sah-rembo-chari-bari-roochi-tip-tari-tembo or something like that. my 2nd and 3rd grade teachers read it to the class is what I remember. I was also the only one who was able to repeat the name.



renau1g said:


> Bare (bear?) necessities was my fav, although that song is good fun too.



My favorite song. by the way, what was the name of the snake?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kaa was the snake's name. He was a Rock Python.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that seemed to always get himself in a knot! (or get tied in a knot?)


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> Funny enough, almost all of Disney's animated shows have been based on actual serious books or stories. At least the older ones.




Yeah all their good ones were based on prior works of fiction, or at least most of them. I can't think of anything they've put on in a while that is up to the quality of their older stuff (excluding Pixar stuff, but that's not really Disney)


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah all their good ones were based on prior works of fiction, or at least most of them. I can't think of anything they've put on in a while that is up to the quality of their older stuff (excluding Pixar stuff, but that's not really Disney)




Did you see that they are buying Marvel?


----------



## renau1g

Yeah I saw that. Not sure how I feel. I love my comics, but I hope Disney stays out of their business. Smart move on Marvels part, the stock price soared 25% in a day. 

I wonder what that will do with Marvel's licensing deal with Universal Studios for their themepark in Orlando. They have a bunch of marvel rides (Incredible Hulk rollercoaster was the best one I've ever gone on, the Spiderman 3-d adventure ride was also really cool).


----------



## Rhun

It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Scott DeWar

disney bought Marval?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> disney bought Marval?




For 4 billion dollars I believe. Not sure if the deal is 100% complete, but it is close.


----------



## renau1g

It was for a relatively small amount of cash, mostly stock payment. The marvel sharedholders get 3/4 of a disney stock for every 1 marvel stock they have, I believe.

It'll need approval from majority of shareholders first, but it'll go through.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Funny enough, almost all of Disney's animated shows have been based on actual serious books or stories. At least the older ones.



Yes, I had quite the collection of Disney records way back when.  Jungle Book was definitely my favorite, but Show White was good.  The evil wench in Cinderella scared me, though!  (Hey, I was a little kid! )  (Or it was one of those evil enches anyway -- I remember a picture of her all angry and fuming as she stood on the top of a castle in a lightning storm.  That was the one that really bugged me.  Must've, seeing as how I remember that 38-odd years later!)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yes, I had quite the collection of Disney records way back when.  Jungle Book was definitely my favorite, but Show White was good.  The evil wench in Cinderella scared me, though!  (Hey, I was a little kid! )





Leif, I thought evil wenches still scared you?


----------



## Scott DeWar

only the ones he was married to.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Leif, I thought evil wenches still scared you?



That all depends.  "Scared" is probably too strong a word, let's just say that I try to approach them with caution. 


Scott DeWar said:


> only the ones he was married to.



Only one of the ones I was married to was actually scary.  And she's dead now, so it's no longer an issue.


----------



## Scotley

I don't think they scare him enough. Otherwise he wouldn't keep hooking up with them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> That all depends.  "Scared" is probably too strong a word, let's just say that I try to approach them with caution.
> 
> Only one of the ones I was married to was actually scary.  And she's dead now, so it's no longer an issue.




Leif, I am sorry. loss by death is never good, even if she was scarey.


----------



## Scott DeWar

J.A. 
is there a link to your homebrew info in this thread? I just realized I have not chosen spells (per domains) for my character!

never mind for the link. I forgot I had put one on my character sheet post. I also found the wiki there. No where would i find the crunch information the church of the light? (read: Domains) is that in the wiki? going there now to look.

Edit: I have a request to join under the name of Tetsubo63


----------



## J. Alexander

Scott,

No not as yet that is some of the information i am going to post bewteen now and xmas...sorry..just ask for what you want giving your pc backfround and we can take it from there


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, if i recall correctly: a cleric chooses his spells as per the acceptable domains of the god of choice, right? 

So as a Priest of the light, he would need to have domains from which to choose which spells to be able to cast, right?

So, what are the domains of "The Light"?


----------



## J. Alexander

Scott,

That is the 64 dollar question for sure....the only domains not availbe would be those considered evil in nauture and those with a solid nature focus....Many gods surrendered their power to form the light...so almost all are availabele..it really depends upon the region, the church officails in the area, the order one belongs to if any...

So in other words you have access to almost any domina you wish as long as you can fit it into your characters background etc


----------



## Scotley

In the past JA has said the because the church is made up of lots of different deities (functioning sort of like saints), you can pick pretty much any domain. I expect some of the darker ones would not be available, but given how JA thinks sometimes you never know. I suspect if you justify the choice of domains in your background you can get away with most any you like.

Edit, Heh, looks like we were posting at about the same time. That's what I get for stepping on the DM's toes.


----------



## J. Alexander

That's ok Scotley .......


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif, I am sorry. loss by death is never good, even if she was scarey.



I appreciate that, thanks, man!  However, it wasn't loss of a wife, even a scary one, it was loss of an *ex-*wife, so that can be a positive, can't it?? 


Scotley said:


> I don't think they scare him enough. Otherwise he wouldn't keep hooking up with them.



All too true, my friend.  But, on the other hand,  you haven't offered me any useful, constructive advice about how to do otherwise during our LONNNG friendship.


----------



## J. Alexander

Hmmm well women are nice and have absolute control over a certain commodity...i advise..get a dog or cat lol less trouble in the long run....


----------



## Rhun

Good advice from JA.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> All too true, my friend.  But, on the other hand,  you haven't offered me any useful, constructive advice about how to do otherwise during our LONNNG friendship.




All too true. I fear the success I've had has been mostly dumb luck. No useful advice to be found here.


----------



## J. Alexander

If i dont hear from the other two by tomorrow afternoon I iwll advance THE Intelligence Service.... with such a large group i think i am going to go with a 7 of nine rule in that after seven players have posted i will wait 48 hours then move the action on....

Divine Avengers will be restarting next week....


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> All too true. I fear the success I've had has been mostly dumb luck. No useful advice to be found here.



That was my worst fear! 


J. Alexander said:


> Hmmm well women are nice and have absolute control over a certain commodity...i advise..get a dog or cat lol less trouble in the long run....



Sorry, JA, I still just can't get into cat p****.  (Literally! )


----------



## Rhun

Mmmm...7 of 9.


----------



## J. Alexander

why the mmmmmmmm RHUN


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> why the mmmmmmmm RHUN




7 of 9:


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Mmmm...7 of 9.



Exactly what I was thinking, Rhun!  JA, click on the link in Rhun's post and you'll have your answer. (oops, he already told you.)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, Rhun!  JA, click on the link in Rhun's post and you'll have your answer. (oops, he already told you.)




Now that's my idea of a 7 of 9 rule!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> All too true. I fear the success I've had has been mostly dumb luck. No useful advice to be found here.



I will admit that Lou did have a warning for me about #2, but #1 totally blindsided me!  Even my dad told me that he never suspected a thing, and he is known for having excellent radar about such things.


Rhun said:


> Now that's my idea of a 7 of 9 rule!



I agree wholeheartedly!  I'll even take sloppy seconds, if you're the "30-second man" that I've heard!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I agree wholeheartedly!  I'll even take sloppy seconds, if you're the "30-second man" that I've heard!




Now, with as many girls as I've got chasing me all the time, you've gotta know that ain't true.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Posting*

Starting September 20, 2009

The Marshall's

This game is set in the borderlands. The party has been recruited by the "Lord of the North" Duke Northwarden to answer the constant criminal activity in the Unclaimed lands. To this effect he has called for 150 stalwart adventures to form in 30 squads of five to travel thru the unclaimed lands.dispensing justice, mapping, and restablishing contact with the rumored villages to be found there.

The party will start at 7th level and will be confined to 5 players....players will have a standard 32 point buy for abilities. Gold will be limited to 3000 gold pieces and each member may have three magic items with a total gold piece value not to exceed 20k. PC's will be selected based upon their appeal to me.
this is a 3.5 game...please keep it simple no very obscure classes etc...

JA


----------



## Scott DeWar

J. Alexander said:


> Scott,
> 
> No not as yet that is some of the information i am going to post bewteen now and xmas...sorry..just ask for what you want giving your pc backfround and we can take it from there






J. Alexander said:


> Scott,
> 
> That is the 64 dollar question for sure....the only domains not availbe would be those considered evil in nauture and those with a solid nature focus....Many gods surrendered their power to form the light...so almost all are availabele..it really depends upon the region, the church officails in the area, the order one belongs to if any...
> 
> So in other words you have access to almost any domina you wish as long as you can fit it into your characters background etc




*-* got it. any domain except those of exclusive nature or evil, unless I can come up with a darn good reason to have it. *-*



J. Alexander said:


> Hmmm well women are nice and have absolute control over a certain commodity...i advise..get a dog or cat lol less trouble in the long run....




Leif,
stay away from cats. they are way too independant. Dogs are way more loyal and fun...fetch, sit, attack...



Scotley said:


> All too true. I fear the success I've had has been mostly dumb luck. No useful advice to be found here.



Leif has dumb luck too...bad luck!



Rhun said:


> 7 of 9:



sad, I knew exactly who you were refering to .



J. Alexander said:


> Starting September 20, 2009
> 
> The Marshall's
> 
> This game is set in the borderlands. The party has been recruited by the "Lord of the North" Duke Northwarden to answer the constant criminal activity in the Unclaimed lands. To this effect he has called for 150 stalwart adventures to form in 30 squads of five to travel thru the unclaimed lands.dispensing justice, mapping, and restablishing contact with the rumored villages to be found there.
> 
> The party will start at 7th level and will be confined to 5 players....players will have a standard 32 point buy for abilities. Gold will be limited to 3000 gold pieces and each member may have three magic items with a total gold piece value not to exceed 20k. PC's will be selected based upon their appeal to me.
> this is a 3.5 game...please keep it simple no very obscure classes etc...
> 
> JA




Is that a recruiting announcement?


----------



## renau1g

A recruiting announcement I think, JA posted another thread in playing the game

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264755-recruiting-four-lands-marshalls.html

If you're going to get a cat, go with this (ocicat)


----------



## Scott DeWar

great, you let the cat out to strech in the backyard and it dissappears into the underbrush...never again to be seen, until it gets hungry ... ... ...


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, but they're just regular old kitty's. someone at my work has one (they're a few hundred bucks, although in USD it might be like $0.50 )

All the coolness of a jungle cat without that whole tearing out your throat thing...


----------



## J. Alexander

I want one..where can i get a cat like that..maybe i can train it to protect me against gnomes etc..

Yes a recruting anouncment...I was editing files etc getting them ready to post to wiki and found this campaign in a folder. I had accidedntial placed it in another folder. It is all mapped out and ready to go...i had meant to start it last december before my life went to heck


----------



## Neurotic

Maybe missed in this flurry of posts:

Does anyone needs 4th ed newbie in a game?...I'm reading much about it, but didn't have a chance trying it. On paper it seems very simplified, but with added precision to movement and effects...but now you can't say I'm playing fighter because it's simple, I don't need to track all those spells and spell effects  And there is no barbarian (at least in PHB)

I'm willing to try starpact warlock...


----------



## renau1g

renau1g said:


> If you're looking to try 4e, I'd suggest either L4W or LEB
> 
> Living 4th Edition - EN World D&D / RPG News
> 
> Living Eberron - EN World D&D / RPG News
> 
> L4W will let you start at 1st level, LEB starts at 4th. Lots of support there for a new player to the edition.




I know most of the guys here aren't running a 4e game or even playing it (Rhun/DeWar), Leif's the only one running a 4e game and his is full. The two above options actually are short players right now (have too many approved adventures) so you could most likely jump into one quickly.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah, but they're just regular old kitty's. someone at my work has one (they're a few hundred bucks, although in USD it might be like $0.50 )
> 
> All the coolness of a jungle cat without that whole tearing out your throat thing...





My buddy has one like that, but bred from a Bengal instead of an Ocelot. Pretty cool cats, if you are a cat person.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Now, with as many girls as I've got chasing me all the time, you've gotta know that ain't true.



Nah, it could mean that they just like you because it's so quick and easy and they don't even have to fix their hair again afterwards!


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> Maybe missed in this flurry of posts:
> 
> Does anyone needs 4th ed newbie in a game?...I'm reading much about it, but didn't have a chance trying it. On paper it seems very simplified, but with added precision to movement and effects...but now you can't say I'm playing fighter because it's simple, I don't need to track all those spells and spell effects  And there is no barbarian (at least in PHB)
> 
> I'm willing to try starpact warlock...



Cool idea!  I love starpact warlocks!  Barbarian has been released in PH2.  Unfortunately, as renau1g said, my game is not only full, its stretched a little bit beyond the recommended capacity at the moment.


renau1g said:


> I know most of the guys here aren't running a 4e game or even playing it (Rhun/DeWar), Leif's the only one running a 4e game and his is full. The two above options actually are short players right now (have too many approved adventures) so you could most likely jump into one quickly.



coolness! Maybe I need to work up a couple more 4E characters and jump in myself!  DMing 4E is great, but I want to PLAY too!  And you're just not getting my Gorlin Harlox the Dwarf Cleric into your 4E action fast enough!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Nah, it could mean that they just like you because it's so quick and easy and they don't even have to fix their hair again afterwards!




Well, as long as they keep coming back I guess I'm doing something right.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Maybe I need to work up a couple more 4E characters and jump in myself!  DMing 4E is great, but I want to PLAY too!  And you're just not getting my Gorlin Harlox the Dwarf Cleric into your 4E action fast enough!




They allow multiclassing in 4E?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Well, as long as they keep coming back I guess I'm doing something right.



This is true.  Actually, when you're an old man like me, you'll begin to see the definite advantages of the "quick and dirty."


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> They allow multiclassing in 4E?




They do, but it's much different than in previous editions. It's more requiring your feats and you can swap out powers from your class for the other class.

So say you're a fighter MC Barbarian. You really like the 1st level barbarian daily power that lets you rage for the whole fight. You take a feat and you can switch out your daily fighter power for that one.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> This is true.  Actually, when you're an old man like me, you'll begin to see the definite advantages of the "quick and dirty."




Luckily I've still got what...like 30 more years before I'm your age?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> They do, but it's much different than in previous editions. It's more requiring your feats and you can swap out powers from your class for the other class.
> 
> So say you're a fighter MC Barbarian. You really like the 1st level barbarian daily power that lets you rage for the whole fight. You take a feat and you can switch out your daily fighter power for that one.





Quite interesting.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> coolness! Maybe I need to work up a couple more 4E characters and jump in myself!  DMing 4E is great, but I want to PLAY too!  And you're just not getting my Gorlin Harlox the Dwarf Cleric into your 4E action fast enough!




Hey, it's not my fault you took powers from a source that wasn't approved until two days ago. I even set-up your PC as you originally had it. Now I've got to go back in and re-do it...thanks 

Besides I just sent you an e-mail and you'll be playing your cleric within the week.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Hey, it's not my fault you took powers from a source that wasn't approved until two days ago. I even set-up your PC as you originally had it. Now I've got to go back in and re-do it...thanks
> 
> Besides I just sent you an e-mail and you'll be playing your cleric within the week.





Look at you go, Ryan! I think you should DM two or three more games around here.


----------



## renau1g

I currently DM 5.... not sure my fragile little mind can handle any more. I've got 2 LEW, 1 LEB, the Pathfinder one and RHOD. I find that the RHoD takes the most time, probably more than the 3 4e ones combined (at least during combat with spellcasters). 

Covaithe already told me I'm not allowed to run any more games. He was worried about me. I told him I was an addict...I have a problem...I'm a PbP-addict


----------



## renau1g

J. Alexander said:


> Starting September 20, 2009
> 
> The Marshall's
> 
> This game is set in the borderlands. The party has been recruited by the "Lord of the North" Duke Northwarden to answer the constant criminal activity in the Unclaimed lands. To this effect he has called for 150 stalwart adventures to form in 30 squads of five to travel thru the unclaimed lands.dispensing justice, mapping, and restablishing contact with the rumored villages to be found there.
> 
> The party will start at 7th level and will be confined to 5 players....players will have a standard 32 point buy for abilities. Gold will be limited to 3000 gold pieces and each member may have three magic items with a total gold piece value not to exceed 20k. PC's will be selected based upon their appeal to me.
> this is a 3.5 game...please keep it simple no very obscure classes etc...
> 
> JA





Definitely interested. Initial thoughts are for a druid, they seem like they'd be excellent in this type of setting.


----------



## Neurotic

I'd try actual marshal if allowed? It's from miniatures handbook (I know, not one of favorite sources)...details following. I'd try spellthief, but I'm afraid it'd be too limited in scope (esp if we have dedicated rogue in the party)


----------



## J. Alexander

go ahead and field your characters


----------



## Rhun

As I noted in the other thead, was thinking scout or scout/ranger, maybe scout/fighter. 

Ryan, you may want to ask JA for any catches playing druids. I believe they are generally considered similar to wizards in his campaign setting, at least in the Valley of the Light. They may be better accepted in the north.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Definitely interested. Initial thoughts are for a druid, they seem like they'd be excellent in this type of setting.



Careful, Ryan!  JA has a 'Druid Fetish'!


----------



## renau1g

Hopefully not the catch them and burn them fetish


----------



## Rhun

*PC for "The Marshalls" campaign*

Still in process, but mostly done.

[sblock=Cole McKenna, Scout 5/Range 2]
*Cole McKenna*
_Neutral Human Scout 5/Ranger 2_
_XPs: _
[sblock=Experience Tracker]

[/sblock]

*Age:* 25
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'
*Weight:* 12 stone
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Auburn, often washed with lime
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 14 [+2] 	(6 points)
*DEX:* 17 [+3]	(10 points, +1 level advancement)
*CON:* 14 [+2]	(6 points)
*INT:* 14 [+2]	(6 points)
*WIS:* 10 [+0]	(2 points)
*CHA:* 10 [+0]	(2 points)

*HP: * 
*Armor Class:* 19 (10 base + 3 dex + 1 dodge feat + 4 armor + 1 shield)
*Damage Reduction*: 1 (sturdy armor)
*Initiative:* +5 (+3 dex, +2 equipment)
*BAB:* +5
*Attacks:*
- Ranged: +8
--- Longbow
- Melee: +7
--- Longsword

*Speed:* 40’

*FORT:* +6 (4 base + 2 con)
*REFL:* +10 (7 base + 3 dex)
*WILL:* +1 (1 base + 0 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Skirmish (+2d6, +1 AC)_
- _Trapfinding_
- _Battle Fortitude +1_
- _Uncanny Dodge_
- _Fast Movement +10'_
- _Trackless Step_
- _Bonus Feat_
- _Evasion_
- _Favored Enemy: Humanoid (Goblinoid)_
- _Track_
- _Wild Empathy_
- _Combat Style: Archery (Rapid Shot)_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Dodge_
- _Point Blank Shot (Human Bonus)_
3rd Level
- _Precise Shot_
5th Level
- _Weapon Focus: Composite Longbow_
6th Level
- _PENDING_[/size]

*Skills:*
Balance +10 (5 ranks, +3 dex, +2 "synergy")
Climb +11 (7 ranks, +2 str, +2 equipment)
Escape Artist +5 (2 ranks, +3 dex)
Hide +15 (10 ranks, +3 dex, +2 equipment)
Jump +10 (6 ranks, +2 str, +2 "synergy")
Knowledge: dungeoneering +3 (1 ranks, +2 int)
Knowledge: geography +7 (5 ranks, +2 int)
Knowledge: nature +7 (5 ranks, +2 int)
Listen +10 (10 ranks, +0 wis)
Move Silently +15 (10 ranks, +3 dex, +2 equipment)
Ride +5 (2 ranks, +3 dex)
Search +10 (8 ranks, +2 int)
Sense Motive +2 (2 ranks, +0 wis)
Spot +10 (10 ranks, +0 wis)
Survival +12 (10 ranks, +0 wis, +2 "synergy")
Swim +7 (5 ranks, +2 str)
Tumble +10 (5 ranks, +3 dex, +2 "synergy")
Use Rope +4 (1 rank, +3 dex)

*Languages:*
- _Common/Trade Tongue_
- _Northern Gaulic_
- _Northern Illum_
- _Goblin_ (1 skill point)

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Chainshirt (_masterwork_: mastercraft x2, thick, balanced, 900gp) 
- Buckler (_excellent_: mastercraft, balanced, 160gp)

*Melee weapons*
- Longsword
- Handaxe

*Ranged weapons*
- Composite Longbow
-

*Mundane equipment*
- Explorers Outfit
- Boots (_excellent_, +1 move silently, +1 to hide, 150gp)
- Cloak (_excellent_, +1 move silently, +1 to hide, 150gp)
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
--- Trail rations, 3 days (15sp, 3lb)
--- 2 Sacks (2sp, 1lb)
--- 3 Torches (3cp, 3lb)
--- Climbing Kit
- Beltpouch (1gp, 1/2lb)
--- Flint & steel (1gp, 0lb)

Weight Carried:
Remaining money: 

*Description*
Cole is a trim, athletic man in his mid-twenties. He keeps his hair short, as it is easier to manage in the field, sometimes washing it with lime to make himself look more fierce. He is tatooed with woad; both this and his hair are tradional trappings of his clan.

Cole dresses simply, in durable, loose clothes that allow him plenty of freedom to move. He dresses in natural colors, to better blend with the woodlands that he is accustomed to hunting in. He wears little armor; a finely crafted chain shirt, and a steel buckler. He carries his longbow everywhere, and keeps a longsword and handaxe belted to his waist.




[sblock=Credit]Credit to Wenm at DeviantArt[/sblock]

*Personality & Background*
Cole is a man that has seen much in his lifetime. Orignally a hunter from the far northern 
village of Skeoch, Cole returned home one cold autumn evening to find his village burning and his kinsmen being slaughtered...the work of goblin warg riders from the Northlands. Knowing that he must do something, the youth showed incredible courage, and attacked the enemy, launching arrow after arrow from the cover of the woods. Soon enough, though, the goblins closed in on him, and Cole certainly would have met his end that day, had not a company of Brotherhood warriors appeared.

The Brotherhood slew many of the goblins, throwing their ranks into disarray, and forcing them to flee north. The company's captain, noting several of the goblins had been slain by Cole's arrows, offered the young archer a place in the company, and the chance for retribution. The company hunted down and destroyed the goblins, with Cole helping as best he might. After that, and with no home to return to, Cole made his new home among the warriors of the Brotherhood. From them he learned the lay of the land, combat, and other skills. He proved himself invaluable to them as a scout, able to spy upon enemy movements, and spot an ambush.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

Yep I have always had a weakness for druids..especially the older variat who if done correctly were simply kick a..

Actually a druid would work in well it will be in the unclaimed lands where there is really no organized chuch just hedge priests and a few internine bishops....etc.....could be some lost abbeys etc also...remember the borderlands are a little more tolerant of durids  but they dont parade them around in front of the church either


Is cole a member of the Brotherhood


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Is cole a member of the Brotherhood




The concept is that he would have been at one time, but would have mustered out prior to this adventure. Assuming there is a mustering out?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> The concept is that he would have been at one time, but would have mustered out prior to this adventure. Assuming there is a mustering out?




sure there is! it is called  death  !


----------



## J. Alexander

Yes there is a mustering out....though most join for life...
I need you to come up with a backstory to explain the musteringout especilaly at his level..and the fact that you were a member is going to give you a leg up in contacts etc


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Yes there is a mustering out....though most join for life...
> I need you to come up with a backstory to explain the musteringout especilaly at his level..and the fact that you were a member is going to give you a leg up in contacts etc





He doesn't necessarily have to hae mustered out. The detail I have on the Brotherhood is fairly limited. Is it possible he is put on some sort of detached service for this adventure instead? 

If not, I will certainly come up with something to explain leaving the Brotherhood. What would be a couple of reasons for someone to leave early?


----------



## J. Alexander

Information on the Brotherhood is in the four lands material


They are a group of men at arms / rangers that were created to help defend the Borderlands....

Family issues, personal loss, quest etc all are valid reasons.. the brotherhood is a  military organiztion whoes members travel a lot..they have no home life really


----------



## Lou

J. Alexander said:


> Yep I have always had a weakness for druids..especially the older variat who if done correctly were simply kick a..




My first character in a JA campaign was a 2d ed druid. JA almost killed me IRL when I dual-classed him to Magic-User when he reached Druid level....


----------



## J. Alexander

I dont know how i got such a violent reputation..i am a mild mannered book reading insurance salesperson.....


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Information on the Brotherhood is in the four lands material




Right...I probably need to check the longer document instead of the 30 page one I have. 




J. Alexander said:


> They are a group of men at arms / rangers that were created to help defend the Borderlands....
> 
> Family issues, personal loss, quest etc all are valid reasons.. the brotherhood is a  military organiztion whoes members travel a lot..they have no home life really




Sounds extremely fitting for my PCs background and personality, since my PC lost his family when he was young.


----------



## ghostcat

*Chaos Monk - follower of the old religion.*

Sorry JA. Just seen in the other thread that you nixed the idea.


----------



## Canaan

J. Alexander said:


> I dont know how i got such a violent reputation..i am a mild mannered book reading insurance salesperson.....




ummmm....right....

...my druid in JA's game has been cursed, accused of being a heretic, is saddled with an evil artifact, is responsible (in part) for the death of thousands of innocents and loosed an elder god into the Four Lands....by accident.

....And he's not even "technically" a druid.

...I'd say JA has a "thing" for druids 

....All that said, I totally love playing Jaroth, I'm just being a tease


----------



## Canaan

For JA

[sblock] what is the Lost Tower campaign and where is the recruiting thread? [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

Quinn
Male Human Druid 7
NG Medium Humanoid
*Init* +0 (+7 in Wildshape); *Senses* Listen +14 Spot +14
*Languages* Common, Druidic, Sylvan

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[sblock=Non-Wildshaped]
*AC* 10, touch 10, flat-footed 10 
*hp* xx/xx (7 HD) 
*Resist*: +4 bonus on saving throws against the spell-like abilities of fey
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +2, *Will* +9; 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hunting Bat (MM2) Wildshape]
*AC* 20, touch 17, flat-footed 12; Abilities that change AC; +n armor, +3 natural, +7 Dex
*hp* xx/xx (7 HD) 
*Resist*: +4 bonus on saving throws against the spell-like abilities of fey
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +11, *Will* +9; 
[/sblock]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 30 ft. (60 ft. fly in Wildshape)
Melee weapon +10 (1d8+3) & Trip
Base Atk +5; Grp +7 
Druid Spells Prepared (CL 7th, +12 ranged touch, +7 melee touch):
0 — (Save DC 14)  
1st — (Save DC 15)  
2nd — (Save DC 16)   
3rd — (Save DC 17)  
4th — (Save DC 18)  
Spells/day: 0 - 6, 1 - 5, 2 - 4, 3 - 3, 4 - 2
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[sblock=Non-Wildshaped]
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 12 Wis 18, Cha 8
[/sblock]
[sblock=Wildshape]
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 24, Con 13, Int 12 Wis 18, Cha 9
[/sblock]
*SQ *: Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step
*Feats* Natural Spell,Improved Natural Attack (Claw), Improved Natural Attack (Bite), Combat Casting

*Skills* Concentration +13 (17 to cast spells defensively), Handle Animal +9, Heal +4, Knowledge (nature) +15, Listen +13, Spot +14, Survival +16, Spellcraft +2
*Possessions*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name of Special Ability/Quality/Etc. (Ex/Su/Sp): *
Spontaneous Casting (summon nature's ally)
Animal Companion (Ex)
Wild Empathy(Ex)
Woodland Stride (level 2) (Ex)
Trackless Step (level 3) (Ex)
Resist Nature's Lure (level 4) (Ex)
Wild Shape (level 5) (Su)

[sblock=Appearance]
Quinn appears (when he's not in his preferred animal shapes) as a nearly middle-aged weathered man of slim build. He carries a simple walking staff and wears home-made natural clothes.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Quinn sees himself as a protector in the Borderlands, most specifically in the Old Forrest. He was born to a hunter and his wife who scrounged a living in the natural world, his father having left the comforts of the city life and all the complications of living there behind.

His mother was nurturing and had been a scholar back in Northwarden before the family left. His mother taught him all about the natural world, how to care for the creatures and plants of the world. His father taught Quinn the value of treating nature with respect, only taking that which you need. He also showed the young man how to forage, where it was safe to sleep, and how to keep alert for the lurking dangers of the woods.

Quinn's first 20 or so years were relatively easy and mundane, he hunted, fished, tended their garden, and maintained the family home. However, it was not to last. During a solitary hunting trip, where Quinn had been struggling to sneak up on any deer, a group of bandits stumbled upon his family's home and thought it easy pickings. His father slew two of them before the rest overwhelmed him. 

Quinn returned home to find the remains of his parents lying on the floor of the ransacked home. The young man broke down at the sight as his perfect world crashed down around him. After many hours of tears, Quinn heard someone behind him, thinking the murderers had returned, the young man turned and charged at the newcomer. The elderly man in front of him caused Quinn to pull up short, although the man appeared unconcerned at Quinn's threatening action.

The elderly man described himself as a defender of the forest. He offered Quinn the chance to use nature's power to ensure this kind of action could be dealt with. Quinn nodded and so their training began. Quinn lost count of how many years he spent with the older man, but after the other's peaceful death, Quinn laid him to rest in his grove and ventured out into the world.

He had wandered through the wilds of the Borderlands, protecting travellers from bandits and other darker denizens of the forest. Recently, he had heard that the Lord of the North was looking for people to travel to the Unclaimed lands and deal a blow against the criminals there. Quinn saw it as a chance to strike against, what he hoped, was a larger threat to innocent people.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Its a good thing we are in the Borderlands. I can only imagine your PC wildshaping in the Valley of the Light...you'd have all sorts of people saying you are devil's spawn!


----------



## J. Alexander

Reanu - looks good i like it

Canan - all i can say is just wait 

Canan
[sblock]I have not yet posted it on enworld..the only reference so far is on the wiki space under campaigns....in a nut shell...the last tower of wizardry is assembling a group of student to go out and refind/reclaim their artifacts and heritage. It is invitation by only and going to be limited to 5 people max..dont worry about the other criteria[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, I'd probably choose another form around The Light (Maybe a celestial eagle or something)


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah, I'd probably choose another form around The Light (Maybe a celestial eagle or something)




Knowing how some of the church adminstrators are, they'd probably still hunt you down. LOL. 

This should be a much different game than The Great North. I'm looking forward to it. And I've never played a Scout above 2nd or 3rd level, so it should be a new experience for me.


----------



## ghostcat

Saw in the other thread that you nixed my Chaos monk, so I have withdrawn him

Oh well back to the drawing board. How about a vanilla monk?


----------



## Scott DeWar

J. Alexander said:


> I dont know how i got such a violent reputation..i am a mild mannered book reading insurance salesperson.....






Canaan said:


> ummmm....right....
> 
> ...my druid in JA's game has been cursed, accused of being a heretic, is saddled with an evil artifact, is responsible (in part) for the death of thousands of innocents and loosed an elder god into the Four Lands....by accident.
> 
> ....And he's not even "technically" a druid.
> 
> ...I'd say JA has a "thing" for druids
> 
> ....All that said, I totally love playing Jaroth, I'm just being a tease



Ya know, I was suspicious when i read mild mannered and insurence saleman typed in the same sentance. Then I read Canaan's post here and I reaelized what was wrong and that was: insurence saleman was the clue ... the only things worse then they are would be car sales men and lawyers!


----------



## Neurotic

*Marshal William Ferret*



		Code:
	

Name:      William Ferret
Race:       Human
Player:     Neurotic
Classes:   Marshal 7
Hit Points: 8 + 6d8 + 7* 1(CON)
Experience: ??
Alignment:  Lawful Neutral
Speed:      Walk 30 ft.
Languages:  Nortern Illum, Northern Gaulic

------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 5' 10"          Weight: 170lbs.	Gender: Male	
Eyes:   Brown		Hair: Brown	Skin: Tanned
Quirks: Military demeanor
Speech style: 
Quotable: My word is my bond.
Flaws: honorable
-------------------------------------------------------------

Stat    Score   Mod
STR      14      (+2)    6
DEX      10      (+0)	 2
CON      12      (+1)	 4
INT      13      (+1)	 5
WIS      10      (+0)	 2
CHA      18      (+4)	13 +1@4th
----------------------------
Total:			32

Skills: 6*4+6*6 = 60
-------------------------- Skills --------------------------
Skill                   Total   Rnk     Stat	Msc
Bluff			12	 8.0	  4	   0
Climb			 3	 1.0	  2	   0
Diplomacy               21       8.0      4        9 (from Bluff, Sense Motive 

and Nobility, skill focus)
Handle Animal            9       5.0      4        0
Intimidate              11       8.0      1        2 (from Bluff)
Knowledge(Nobility)	 6	 5.0	  1	   0
Listen                   2       2.0      0        0
Perform (Oratory)        5       1.0      4        0
Ride                     5       3.0      0        2 (from Handle Animal)
Sense Motive		 8	 8.0	  0	   0
Spellcraft		 3	 4.0/2	  1	   0
Spot                     1       1.0      0        0
Survival                 2       1.0      0        0
Swim                     3       1.0      2        0
-------------------------------------------------------------
				 56
Never outnumbered (Intimidate 8)  2 (skill trick)
Timely Misdirection (Bluff 8)     2 (skill trick)                                               

-- ToDo:
Group Fake-out (Bluff 8)
Social Recovery (Bluff 8)
Dismount Attack (Ride 5)
-------------------------- Feats ----------------------------
All armor, all weapon proficiencies (except tower shield)
Skill Focus (Diplomacy) (Marshal)
Lucky Start(1st level)
Protection Devotion (human)
Unbelievable Luck (3rd level)
Mage Slayer (6th)
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------- Auras ----------------------------
Auras (4 minor/2 major)
Determined Caster - +4 to overcome spell resistance
Master of Opportunity - +4 to AC vs. AOO
Over the top - +4 to damage when charging
Motivate Dexterity - +4 to dex checks, dex skill checks and initiative

Motivate Attack - +2 to all attack rolls
Resilient Troops - +2 to all saves
-------------------------------------------------------------


-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------
Grant Move 1/day - as standard action grant move action to companions within 30'

   Total  / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 18		10	18
w/ shield 20	10	20
 
Initiative:   +1 (+5)
BAB:          +5
Melee to hit:  +7
Ranged to hit: +5

[SIZE=1][B]Add +2 for major aura unless otherwise noted[/B][/SIZE]
Fortitude:    +6 = +5 +1(CON)
Reflex:       +4 = +2 +0(DEX) +2 (Unbelievalbe Luck)
Will:         +6 = +5 +0(WIS) +1(Mage slayer)
 
Unarmed attack:
to hit:       +7
damage:       1d3+2
critical:     20/x2
 
MW Morningstar
to hit:		+8
damage: 	1d8+2 (Bludgeon and Pierce)
critical:	20/x2

+1 Keen Falchion of Resounding (Sudden stunning)
to hit: +8
damage: 2d4+3 (Slash)
critical: 18-20/x2

Helm of Tactics		 2000 (1 lb)
Horn of Resilience	 5000
Falchion +3		11375 (8 lbs)
--------------------------------
			18375

Signet ring (cold iron)   10
MW Coldiron Morningstar  316  (6 lbs)
Masterpiece Full plate 	2500		+8AC ACP:5 35% (50 lbs)
triple thick (DR 2/-), light (-10% weight), double fortified (20%)
Darkwood Shield, heavy wooden 107 gp	+2AC ACP:0 15% (10 lbs)

Acid flask		 10	1
Alchemy Fire		 20	1	
Antitoxin		 50	
Smokestick		 20	1/2
Tanglefoot bag		 50	4
Thunderstone		 30	1	
Sunrod			  2x5	5x1
-----------------------------------
			3016 gp

Explorer's outfit: 10 (8lbs)
Heavy warhorse 400
Chain Shirt Barding 400 (+4 AC 100lbs  ACP: -2 normal speed
------------------------------------
			3826 gp



[sblock=History]
William was in the army as long as he can remember. His father was successful general leading armies of the Light, cleaning and reclaiming northern reaches of the Valley. After several successful campaigns he became too powerful for some nobles and through subtle machinations in the Valley, George Ferret was declared persona non grata.

Undettered, he made his home in Northlands, living with his wife and her relatives. Soon, his talent was recognized and he once again started leading soldiers, this time units of The Brotherhood. He earned small keep for his victories and was content.

It lasted until one early spring he started campaign on the eastern border when horde of humanoids descended upon Ferret Keep and slaughtered everyone inside, including his wife. His son, William was traveling with him for some time as aide de camp, liutenant in Brotherhood, learning his craft from the best.

Where his father was loud and boisterous, leading by tactical knowledge and physical might, William was quieter, leading by example and diplomacy. He was never one for cavalry charges, but he lead his unit dependably.

George Ferret was broken upon hearing the news of his wife's death. This second crumbling of his life was too much and he lead his army north on vengeance rampage. They traveled fast and light, slaughtering everything they encountered. Until, one day, they crashed into tribal war of orcs. Which prompty turned upon humans in their lands. George made valiant stand, but the outcome was preordained. Finally, the peril removed cloud of wrath and he ordered the troops to fall back as fast as they can. The put William in charge, gave him horn and helm, asked for volonteers and charged one last time into the mass of orcs.

William wanted to stay, but his orders were clear. Save as many as you can. Get back into Northlands. Thus, he turned and retreated fighting orcs whole the way to the border. He never fails to feel the pride of seeing black and green flag charging toward the Horde and loss of his mother. But his burning desire to make a name for himself leads him to take risky missions in small teams.

Thus, when the opportunity to kill more humanoids and reclaim more land, he eagerly took his orders and went to meet his new freelance companions.

OOC: I'm thinking he'd be representative of the Brotherhood in the party
[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan

J. Alexander said:


> Canan
> [sblock]I have not yet posted it on enworld..the only reference so far is on the wiki space under campaigns....in a nut shell...the last tower of wizardry is assembling a group of student to go out and refind/reclaim their artifacts and heritage. It is invitation by only and going to be limited to 5 people max..dont worry about the other criteria[/sblock]




[sblock] ok. I'm in! [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> ... the only things worse then they are would be car sales men and lawyers!



I resemble resent that remark!  (Lawyers are definitely a higher grade of scoundrel than either insurance salesmen or car salesmen, and EASILY outclass both! )


----------



## renau1g

Yes however they pale in comparison to us accountants. We have brought world markets to their knees with our shady book-keeping...  MWA-HA-HA! 

It's sad, so sad....


----------



## Scott DeWar

I said nothing of classieness, just the level of scoundrelly low actions. after all sharks never attack lawyers due to professional curtisy


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I said nothing of classieness, just the level of scoundrelly low actions. after all sharks never attack lawyers due to professional curtisy






renau1g said:


> Yes however they pale in comparison to us accountants. We have brought world markets to their knees with our shady book-keeping...  MWA-HA-HA!
> 
> It's sad, so sad....




Perhaps, DeWar, but rabid weasels refuse to attack accountants for similar reasons!  (j/k Ryan....sorta )

[gosh, can you imagine the mayhem that would ensue if the three of us were in the same game?? ...Oh, wait!  That's right, we are in one...two...three...several, anyway, games together! ]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Life, ya gotta love it!!


----------



## Rhun

Glad I'm not a lawyer or an accountant.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Glad I'm not a lawyer or an accountant.



Speaking for lawyers and accountants everywhere, let me just say, Rhun, "SO ARE WE, SO ARE WE!"


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Speaking for lawyers and accountants everywhere, let me just say, Rhun, "SO ARE WE, SO ARE WE!"




Oh, I know that...because if I were: all your business are belong to me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Great, Rhun is actually Doctor EVIL.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Great, Rhun is actually Doctor EVIL.




That's right! I didn't spend six years in evil medical school just to be called Mister Evil!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> That's right! I didn't spend six years in evil medical school just to be called Mister Evil!



Oh, Austin!!  I didn't know that was really you!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Oh, Austin!!  I didn't know that was really you!




Gotta love those shows.


----------



## Neurotic

*Questions*

There is an item set in Magic Item compendium. It contains three items, with total cost around 10 000gp. Badge of Valor is essentialy bardic item, but I'd be interested in other two.

They aren't realy powerful, but fit the description and history of William very well. Would you allow them? 

1. do we count non-magical part of items (base cost of masterwork items) against 3000 you provided extra or within 20 000 for magic.

2. How much for fully equiped warhorse (with barding etc).

3. Do alchemical items count as magic?
4. If not, would you allow mineral alchemy?
5. What special materials would be allowed?
6. If any gold is left over from magic buying do we add difference to 3000 or simple loose it?


----------



## Kagehiro

what get's me is every combat in a pbp risks the months/years you put into character developement.

kinda puts the being a hero thing into perspective.  I am a member of the Camarilla LARP for White Wolf.  Basically combat is all but gone.  It's too risky to lose years of work.

Same principal applies to when I DM, I don't use combat much.  I don't feel like losing a player and risking months of plotline developement.


----------



## Kagehiro

Rhun said:


> Glad I'm not a lawyer or an accountant.




I'm an accountant for the hospital....  I'm also an orthodox Jew, and most of my friends are Jews in the insurance field.

Really stereotypes hold some truth.


----------



## Rhun

Kagehiro said:


> what get's me is every combat in a pbp risks the months/years you put into character developement.
> 
> kinda puts the being a hero thing into perspective.  I am a member of the Camarilla LARP for White Wolf.  Basically combat is all but gone.  It's too risky to lose years of work.
> 
> Same principal applies to when I DM, I don't use combat much.  I don't feel like losing a player and risking months of plotline developement.




That is all part of the risk of playing a game like D&D, though. Adventuring without death wouldn't be adventuring at all. As a matter of fact, I make death scarier in my homebrew world than it is in main stream D&D. I want my players to fear and respect that their characters can die.


----------



## Kagehiro

Rhun said:


> That is all part of the risk of playing a game like D&D, though. Adventuring without death wouldn't be adventuring at all. As a matter of fact, I make death scarier in my homebrew world than it is in main stream D&D. I want my players to fear and respect that their characters can die.




No doubt and I do make death possible.  But I hate when it's roll-playing instead of role-playing


----------



## Lou

Rhun said:


> That is all part of the risk of playing a game like D&D, though. Adventuring without death wouldn't be adventuring at all. As a matter of fact, I make death scarier in my homebrew world than it is in main stream D&D. I want my players to fear and respect that their characters can die.






Kagehiro said:


> No doubt and I do make death possible. But I hate when it's roll-playing instead of role-playing




Like to believe that even fantasy characters can control their own fate, do you?  Sometimes it has to come down to random chance.  It is what separates the cooperative fiction that my daughter writes, based loosely on the cats of the Warrior series by Erin Hunter, and gaming.


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> That is all part of the risk of playing a game like D&D, though. Adventuring without death wouldn't be adventuring at all. As a matter of fact, I make death scarier in my homebrew world than it is in main stream D&D. I want my players to fear and respect that their characters can die.




This is one of my biggest issues in 4e and in my homebrew game I want things to be more deadly... still trying to work out the details. In 4e (and even 3e to a lesser extent) dying is just a speed bump, hell in 4e you don't even lose a level, just have to pay some gold. Actually, thinking about it in 4e, a strategy might be used to kill off a PC in order for them to get back their powers (you gain the benefits of an extended rest)....hmmmm....


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, I generally don't use the loss of a level in my homebrew 3.x games. I use loss of either CON or CHA. I don't like the "lose a level but then earn it back at a faster rate than your companions are progressing." I like my dead characters dead.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah I like the CON penalty at level 1, any reason why CHA?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah I like the CON penalty at level 1, any reason why CHA?





I use an either/or everytime a character is raised, unless True Ressurection is used. And I've upped the level of all of those spells, as well as applied other restrictions to them.

The CHA is to represent the loss of one's force of personality after death...I see those that have died and been brought back as becoming more withdrawn, contemplative, etc. I actually wish more players would roleplay their being brought back, instead of just coming back business as usual. For example, have you seen Buffy the Vampire Slayer Season 6 when she is brought back to life? I like the changes that it made to the character.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Yeah I like the CON penalty at level 1, any reason why CHA?



  Simple -- Dead folks are stinky!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Simple -- Dead folks are stinky!




Wouldn't that be more associated with Comeliness? Anyone remember using the 7th Ability Score back in the old days?


----------



## Scott DeWar

yup! first edition unearthed arcana! that is my inspiration for prstidigitation!


----------



## renau1g

I used Comeliness in 2 & 3 e when I ran them... although most of my PC's used it for a dumpstat


----------



## Kagehiro

I take cha to be debonaire tbh.  I like to have some sophistication to my characters.

I've never been a min/max combat person.  I'd rather have a char with good personality rather than good with a sword.

I guess it's why I prefer Vampire The Requiem to D&D.  You can completely forgo combat stats if you really wanted to.


----------



## renau1g

Each PC is different. I might play a charismatic rogue, a rough around the edges barbarian, a wizard with a silver tongue, a monk who says little, but when he speaks moves mountains. Not every PC has to have a good CHA score to have good personality.


----------



## Rhun

I've played characters with horrible cha, and characters with good cha. They both represent different types of roleplaying.


----------



## renau1g

I like playing rogues on either end of the spectrum... low CHA rogues can be great fun...


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys, to help JA out, you might want to post your character's actual (in-game mechanics) actions in your IC posts. Kagehiro and HolyMan, I noticed you posted descriptions of your actions, but nothing in actual game terms. As a DM, I always find this confusing.


----------



## Kagehiro

i'm just walking out.  if it requires me to make a roll to walk then i guess I need to know the appropriate skill check.


----------



## renau1g

Watch out for those AoO's.

You might want to just put Double Move or Move action to door, then Run or something.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Wouldn't that be more associated with Comeliness? Anyone remember using the 7th Ability Score back in the old days?



It was just a joke, Rhun.  Jeez, I knew somebody would say soemthing about how that's not what charisma means.  Criminy!



Anyway, yes, I do remember comeliness.  If I'm not totally mistaken is originated in a Dragon article, didn't it?  But it seems like it may have also made it into Unearthed Arcana (the original, 1st edition volume of that title, not the later 3E version).

Scotley used to have a very, um .... CREATIVE .... way of spelling comeliness on his character sheets, too!


----------



## Rhun

Kagehiro said:


> i'm just walking out.  if it requires me to make a roll to walk then i guess I need to know the appropriate skill check.




Right. As Ryan said...there is move, double move, run. You could tumble to avoid possible AoO. Etc, etc. The options are many, which is why I pointed out that you might have wanted to list them. Everytime I have to determine the actions for my players, I end up with unhappy players.



renau1g said:


> Watch out for those AoO's.
> 
> You might want to just put Double Move or Move action to door, then Run or something.




Ryan knows what I mean!



Leif said:


> It was just a joke, Rhun.  Jeez, I knew some butthole would say soemthing about how that's not what charisma means.  Criminy!




Of course it was a joke. As was my response.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Scotley used to have a very, um .... CREATIVE .... way of spelling comeliness on his character sheets, too!




OOC: Anybody who only knows one way to spell words lacks creativity.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> OOC: Anybody who only knows one way to spell words lacks creativity.




And I can only guess as to your new spelling of the word.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> OOC: Anybody who only knows one way to spell words lacks creativity.




'u' don't say...

on an aside, ho do you get a cat that is nomally anti-social but ss now happily purring , off your lap. I am finding this to be near impossible to type here.

never mind, got her to retract her hypodermic claws without too much blood loss. I tell you cats are worse the stirges!

got all the typos fixed i think.


----------



## Neurotic

Drop few drops of water on her. just be ready for some scratching of your lap while she scrabbles for purchase to jump off.


----------



## renau1g

Open an orange around it, at least my in-laws cat can't stand the smell of citrus and if it's bugging me I'll pop open an orange and throw the peel at it.


----------



## Kagehiro

I have a Russian Blue myself and she's has a tendency to nest on my lap but rarely will use her claws after she's "softened" my lap. a lot of my pants have the thighs all clawed up like a couch.  You get used to it after awhile.  It's like a bonding thing.

Cats can be trained but you need patients.  Cats don't break easy, and usually the best training comes from mutual respect.  Cats easily figure out the boundaries.  I just don't set any since I'm a hippy with animals.  She's more like my equal in my eyes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Neurotic said:


> Drop few drops of water on her. just be ready for some scratching of your lap while she scrabbles for purchase to jump off.




first off I am in my room where the only liquids present are insulin and scotch.

second off, I have tried that before and all I got were dirty looks from her.



renau1g said:


> Open an orange around it, at least my in-laws cat can't stand the smell of citrus and if it's bugging me I'll pop open an orange and throw the peel at it.




did I already mention i am in my room? no oranges her, just insulin and scotch, and dont even think of me wasting my scotch!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> did I already mention i am in my room? no oranges her, just insulin and scotch, and dont even think of me wasting my scotch!




Just open the scotch and put the bottle under her nose...she'll be gone in moments.


----------



## ghostcat

Rhun said:


> Just open the scotch and put the bottle under her nose...she'll be gone in moments.



No. She'll sniff it decide she does not like it and go back to purring.  At least mine would.

Off course, she my decide that she likes scotch, in which case goodbye scotch.


----------



## Kagehiro

ghostcat said:


> No. She'll sniff it decide she does not like it and go back to purring. At least mine would.
> 
> Off course, she my decide that she likes scotch, in which case goodbye scotch.




that was my cat and coffee


----------



## Scotley

Likewise, my cats may decide they like and want to eat almost anything I'm having on any given day. Of course they will almost always refuse whatever cat food happens to be on sale this week.


----------



## Kagehiro

Scotley said:


> Likewise, my cats may decide they like and want to eat almost anything I'm having on any given day. Of course they will almost always refuse whatever cat food happens to be on sale this week.




Cats are love/hate pets.  You either hate them or love them.  They are very paticular who they like.

Also a feline only trait is that a cat will starve itself to death if it doesn't have appetizing food to eat.  That's why food sources are so crucial to large feline.  They will simply not eat if they don't find something they want.  Dogs will eat anything if they are hungry enough.  It's been seen before where even when provided cat food; if the cat doesn't like it, it will starve itself to death.  This cat food being food another cat will eat.


----------



## Scotley

That makes sense based on my experiences. The annoying part is the fickleness. One week you buy a brand and they love it. The next week they are starving themselves.


----------



## renau1g

Ha. stupid cats.... (or is it stupid dogs, probably both)


----------



## Rhun

My cat didn't ever not eat her cat food, but she'd go out in the field and bring back three or four mice to eat everyday. That was definitely her preference.

My dog on the other hand was a complete trashcan. He'd eat everything. Hell, one day I caught him out nibbling the raspberries off my raspberry bushes!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> My cat didn't ever not eat her cat food, but she'd go out in the field and bring back three or four mice to eat everyday. That was definitely her preference.
> 
> My dog on the other hand was a complete trashcan. He'd eat everything. Hell, one day I caught him out nibbling the raspberries off my raspberry bushes!




that dog would be the next meal on the menu at the local philipino resturaunt. 

the cat here is fickle as to weather or not you were its next lap to purr on. A dog I had growing up ate anything including road Kill, so that was a smart dog as it helped keep the dog food costs to a minimum.

the 'house' cat here augments her diet with rodent and avian brains, then leavves the carcusses at the front and back doors.*yummy*


----------



## Kagehiro

Scott DeWar said:


> that dog would be the next meal on the menu at the local philipino resturaunt.
> 
> the cat here is fickle as to weather or not you were its next lap to purr on. A dog I had growing up ate anything including road Kill, so that was a smart dog as it helped keep the dog food costs to a minimum.
> 
> the 'house' cat here augments her diet with rodent and avian brains, then leavves the carcusses at the front and back doors.*yummy*





you're lucky.  mine left them on my pillow as a trophy to prove her prowess. then she'd prance around and rub against my leg as though I was proud of her....  2 dead morning doves


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ach! gag! cough! on the pillow. that is just wrong. just a bad ol' pudy tat


----------



## Rhun

My cat was good about it. She'd eat the entire mouse, EXCEPT for the internal organs. She'd leave those on the back porch.


----------



## Kagehiro

Rhun said:


> My cat was good about it. She'd eat the entire mouse, EXCEPT for the internal organs. She'd leave those on the back porch.




yea she left a featherless morningdove covered in blood and it's body broken on my pillow.  2 of them.

for awhile she was breaking their wings and legs and leaving them expecting me to kill them.  which i did out of mercy.

it's what cats do when they think you're their mother and also a cat.  i never establish with my cats the difference between people and cats.  i like them to behave as they should.


----------



## Dracomeander

Greetings all. I am back from the Northwoods and catching up. I see there was a posting explosion while I was gone. 

Such an appetizing picture to come back to. Cat leavings on the pillow.


----------



## Rhun

Welcome back, Dracomeander!


----------



## J. Alexander

Welcome back Draco

And be nice to putty cats...i am partial to them.....i would hate to have to sic a few dire lions..tigers etc on you to prove what everyone who has ever been around cats should know.."Cat's think their infintly superior"


I will try to catch up a few games tonight..but should have them all done tomorrow..i am at a county fair so wll have some down time for sure to catch up...


----------



## Scott DeWar

i have found more strange conversations afoot here on enworld, though this one is high on the rankings.


----------



## ghostcat

Scotley said:


> That makes sense based on my experiences. The annoying part is the fickleness. One week you buy a brand and they love it. The next week they are starving themselves.



Tell me about it. The amount of cat food I waste.

As far as cats leaving "presents. Your lucky there're dead. I remember the time the wife and I were chasing a live bird (put your dirty minds away, it was the feathered kind) around the bedroom. Then there was the time the wife had to get the next door neighbour to catch a live mole the cat had brought in.


----------



## Neurotic

Jerry (the cat) brought her 'prizes' home, but never inside the house. And she could sit on the stool with fresh meat dangling in front of her nose she didn't touch it. She only ate what she hunted down or what was in her pot. Never from hand or floor. Shewas the best behaved cat I knew.

Of course, the price was that when she chose you to pet her, you had to pet her. If she choes to leave, there was nothing you could do to stop her, on the risk of serious scratching.

I'm not sure how myaunt got her to be so well behaved, but she did.


My own cat (only one I ever had) hunted too, but came down with rabbies and had to be put down...


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> And be nice to putty cats...i am partial to them.....i would hate to have to sic a few dire lions..tigers etc on you to prove what everyone who has ever been around cats should know.."Cat's think their infintly superior"




I already have a PC being mauled by a Dire Tiger in one game...please don't do it in another one!


----------



## renau1g

Yeah nearly ko'd the fighting types in 1 round...


----------



## Scott DeWar

tell me about it!


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah nearly ko'd the fighting types in 1 round...




Good thing you chose to attack the two PCs with the most hit points. I'm not sure some of the others would have survived.


----------



## renau1g

You were the closest to their meals...the others wisely held back


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> You were the closest to their meals...the others wisely held back




Cowards, I say!


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:
			
		

> You were the closest to their meals...the others wisely held back





Rhun said:


> Cowards, I say!



Yes, Rhun, CLEARLY!   Iffy much prefers to be a living, breathing coward than an inert and deceased bold sorcerer.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yes, Rhun, CLEARLY!   Iffy much prefers to be a living, breathing coward than an inert and deceased bold sorcerer.




Actually, I'm surprised they got the drop on us, with as high as some of our PC's perception scores are.


----------



## renau1g

Ha! Have you ever had a cat sneak up on you? Now imagine a cat that's spent it's whole likfe surviving in a dinosaur-infested jungle...*plus rolled a nat 20 on their stealth check*

My friend's cat would routinely assault him in the night if he went downstairs to grab a glass of water. I'm surprised they don't give the dire tiger spring attack...his cat would leap from the shadow's, grab his leg and bite the back of his knee, then dart back into the darkness...


----------



## Kagehiro

renau1g said:


> Ha! Have you ever had a cat sneak up on you? Now imagine a cat that's spent it's whole likfe surviving in a dinosaur-infested jungle...*plus rolled a nat 20 on their stealth check*
> 
> My friend's cat would routinely assault him in the night if he went downstairs to grab a glass of water. I'm surprised they don't give the dire tiger spring attack...his cat would leap from the shadow's, grab his leg and bite the back of his knee, then dart back into the darkness...




my cat did that too, it would scare the crap out of me.

she'd also attack anything under a blanket that moved.  so we weren't allowed to have blankets, and I had to check the whole room if I brought a girl home.  make sure she wouldn't attack.  that would hurt to get a whole mess of claws on the buttcheek.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> You were the closest to their meals...the others wisely held back




so! it was a trap, not for us t\but to catch the bad ol pudy tats!



Rhun said:


> Actually, I'm surprised they got the drop on us, with as high as some of our PC's perception scores are.




they are cats. they are going to be sneaky b******$. no matter how big they are!


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Ha! Have you ever had a cat sneak up on you? Now imagine a cat that's spent it's whole likfe surviving in a dinosaur-infested jungle...*plus rolled a nat 20 on their stealth check*






Scott DeWar said:


> they are cats. they are going to be sneaky b******$. no matter how big they are!




I think the Natural 20 is the important part of this...as no matter how stealthy cats are...they have a hard time sneaking up on people who can hear a needle drop 100' away in the middle of a windstorm. Seriously, take a look at our Perception scores...Mourn is +19, Baelor +16, Vernon +13, Maighan +16, and Rych +9. Our group is almost impossible to surprise.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, nat 20 + 15 stealth bonus left it pretty hard for the PC's to spot. I think Mourn or Maighan were close (I think 33 on their perception), although Mourn still had a 25% chance to detect them even with their 20.


----------



## Rhun

We are, by and large, a very "aware" group of PCs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that was just a quick moment of bad luck is all.


----------



## renau1g

At least pugwampis weren't around .


----------



## Scott DeWar

sure fooled me. it sure looked like the work of those cursed creatures of unusual misfortune!


----------



## Rhun

I think Ryan was just upset because his Quaggoth's didn't prove to be anymore than a 1 round delay! LOL.


----------



## renau1g

err.....uuhhh....Why is my bluff so low


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> err.....uuhhh....Why is my bluff so low




Because stonegod stole ranks from you!


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, the module called for regular tigers, but after seeing how easily you guys trounced the last "challenging" encounter I had to up the ante.


----------



## Kagehiro

ummmm......  what the ****?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah, the module called for regular tigers, but after seeing how easily you guys trounced the last "challenging" encounter I had to up the ante.




Its hard to fight a tiger when it is grappling you and raking you with its claws!


----------



## Scott DeWar

-2 to att and dam while grappled (Pathfinder rules) leaves a minor glitch, but what the "killer " thing is is that it wont change targets when it has its meal right there. In this case, my character. Very dire circumstances!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> -2 to att and dam while grappled (Pathfinder rules) leaves a minor glitch, but what the "killer " thing is is that it wont change targets when it has its meal right there. In this case, my character. Very dire circumstances!



Your characters should stop bathing in barbeque sauce, DeWar!


----------



## renau1g

He might have thought it was sunscreen?


----------



## Rhun

Or insect repellant.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, the only two clever responses have just been said. daarn. I guess I need a new insect repellaant/ sunscreen that does not use tomatoes, eh?


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Yeah, nat 20 + 15 stealth bonus left it pretty hard for the PC's to spot. I think Mourn or Maighan were close (I think 33 on their perception), although Mourn still had a 25% chance to detect them even with their 20.




Yeah, but invisible castle hates Mike, so you can discount his chances most of the time.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, the only two clever responses have just been said. daarn. I guess I need a new insect repellaant/ sunscreen that does not use tomatoes, eh?




It think your brand has catnip in it as well.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry for holding things up. This career and family thing sure cuts into my gaming time.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, the only two clever responses have just been said. daarn. I guess I need a new insect repellaant/ sunscreen that does not use tomatoes, eh?




It all good Dewar. I think Baelor used the same stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

as long as I am not beeing grappled by a male during mateing season.


----------



## J. Alexander

hmmmmm mr dewar very interesting idea ...that is if i was a truly mean dm and not the sweet lovable dm that everyone knows and likes....

I could readily see  myself  having a characte, perhaps the priestly Vadric, accidentially smeared with dire moose scent or something...and then being set upon by a heard of sex crazed dire moose'es...

or perhaps the unflappable Alaban meeting with a deranged homosexual werebear that like to rape while he is shifted...

Hmmmmm.......i wonder what I COULD get away with and still be considred the sweet inoncent likeable dm


----------



## Scott DeWar

definately none of the above, especially here on en world!

(I just had to give him an idea, didn't I... )


----------



## Scotley

I thought you had a firm policy against giving the DM ideas DeWar?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I slipped, i gess.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah well, don't do it again! Especially when it puts my character in jeopardy of meeting a beast that gives a whole new meaning to the term 'Bear'.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> I could readily see  myself  having a characte, perhaps the priestly Vadric, accidentially smeared with dire moose scent or something...and then being set upon by a heard of sex crazed dire moose'es...




As if Vadric doesn't have enough to worry about!


----------



## Neurotic

Did I miss some announcement? There was some mention of 7th level party, but I see on wiki that there is another game afoot at 5th level...


----------



## J. Alexander

No i dont think so


----------



## Kagehiro

dat sum goooooood cp


----------



## Lou

Sorry if I'm slow posting.  I lost a kitchen duel this weekend with a vegetable peeler of sharpness....  It took off the end of my finger, right through the nail...


----------



## Scotley

Ouch! That's why you should teach that brood of yours basic scullery skills. You and the missus can always make more if they get hurt.


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> Sorry if I'm slow posting.  I lost a kitchen duel this weekend with a vegetable peeler of sharpness....  It took off the end of my finger, right through the nail...




Just be glade is wasn't vorpal!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I once lost the end of my right index finger to a meat slicer I worked with at a sandwich shop (A Mr. goodcents)


----------



## J. Alexander

Lou - since when did you add chef to your list of titles and degrees .....i was under the impression that most overachieving brainy types could not even boil water 


NOW...where were we...if you guys have the time...and this applies more to the older pc's....write me a brief note telling me where you want your  character to go etc.....I have the games outlined and am now going to start the process of weaving the characters goals and ambitions into them as side plots...


----------



## Kagehiro

I just want to dance.


----------



## Lou

I like to keep sharp objects away from my neck if at all possible.

Only the middle girl wants to learn how to cook.  She does a decent job of chopping and dicing.

Most likely I wouldn't even be allowed to apply for sous chef....  Normally though, I can peel potatoes without leaving body parts in the french fry bowl....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kagehiro said:


> I just want to dance.




you can dance if you want to.



Lou said:


> I like to keep sharp objects away from my neck if at all possible.
> 
> Only the middle girl wants to learn how to cook.  She does a decent job of chopping and dicing.
> 
> Most likely I wouldn't even be allowed to apply for sous chef....  Normally though, I can peel potatoes without leaving body parts in the french fry bowl....




I like to keep sharp objects from pointing anywhere near my body. only away from it!

I can boil water or burn water. your choice! I also have easy to follow recipets of cream of mushroom soup, patateo leak soup and potateo onion soup 9both of these are extreamly similer. i know that you can kooc Lou, If I can!

J.A. when you said :


> .if you guys have the time...and this applies more to the older pc's....write me a brief note telling me where you want your character to go etc.....I have the games outlined and am now going to start the process of weaving the characters goals and ambitions into them as side plots...




who did you  mean by the 'older pc's ' ?


----------



## Kagehiro

Scott DeWar said:


> you can dance if you want to.




Well for those of you in the Tavern for Living Worlds will know that I am.

You can dance if you want to, you can leave your friends behind. *clap clap*


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> J.A. when you said :
> 
> 
> who did you  mean by the 'older pc's ' ?




I'm gathering that means the PCs in The Great North, Southern Operatives, and possibly Divine Avengers.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> you can dance if you want to.



..You can leave your friends behind,
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance then they're
No friends of mine.

[Sorry, Kagehiro, I see now that you beat me to this one.  Oh, well.  Can't have too much "Safety Dance" I always say!   DeWar, you're the expert, what was the name of the band that did that song?  No cheating with the internet or anything, either! ]


Scott DeWar said:


> I once lost the end of my right index finger to a meat slicer I worked with at a sandwich shop (A Mr. goodcents)



You DID charge extra for the Special Secret Ingredient in that sandwich, I hope?


----------



## Lou

Leif--JA has restarted the Divine Avengers.  Are you joining us?


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Leif--JA has restarted the Divine Avengers.  Are you joining us?



Wow, that's the one that I specifically asked to join, isn't it?  I dunno, what says JA?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Wow, that's the one that I specifically asked to join, isn't it?  I dunno, what says JA?




I think it was, yes! Come on buddy! Let's go kill some undead!


----------



## J. Alexander

Not all of them but the ones that now have some history and legs underneath them...and it  is optional...


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I think it was, yes! Come on buddy! Let's go kill some undead!



I HATE undead!


J. Alexander said:


> Not all of them but the ones that now have some history and legs underneath them...and it  is optional...



What's optional, and for whom is it optional?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> ..You can leave your friends behind,
> 'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance then they're
> No friends of mine.
> 
> [Sorry, Kagehiro, I see now that you beat me to this one.  Oh, well.  Can't have too much "Safety Dance" I always say!   DeWar, you're the expert, what was the name of the band that did that song?  No cheating with the internet or anything, either! ]




That would be Men Without Hats.  Had it on just the other day.


----------



## Kagehiro

um my need to dance may get me banned.  if I get banned just remember my passion.


----------



## Rhun

Kagehiro said:


> um my need to dance may get me banned.  if I get banned just remember my passion.




The forum is pretty lenient with their rules. You'd have to be pretty bad to get banned.


----------



## Kagehiro

obviously not everyone can appreciate richardson.


----------



## J. Alexander

What is optional is your posting or sending to me your characters goals etc to be worked into subplots....

Leif: Go ahead and field a chacter for divine avengers


Okay guys if i seem a little shorter and snipper in my post sorry..dealing with a cold here and i feel like crap....


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Okay guys if i seem a little shorter and snipper in my post sorry..dealing with a cold here and i feel like crap....




Sorry to hear that, JA! Get better. Each some chicken soup!


----------



## renau1g

And drink flat ginger ale (the cure for what ails yah)....


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thought that scotch is what cures all that ales you?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I thought that scotch is what cures all that ales you?





Mmm...scotch and ale.


----------



## renau1g

So is the site running like garbage for everyone (or just me)?


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> That would be Men Without Hats.  Had it on just the other day.



Ya know, that's who I was thinking, but I had no courage of that conviction. 


J. Alexander said:


> Leif: Go ahead and field a chacter for divine avengers
> Okay guys if i seem a little shorter and snipper in my post sorry..dealing with a cold here and i feel like crap....



Roger, Boss, will do! 
But....you're ALWAYS crappy and snippy!   (Just NEVER short!)


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> So is the site running like garbage for everyone (or just me)?



Just You!!   What can I say?  You're SPECIAL!!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Just You!!   What can I say?  You're SPECIAL!!




Nope, it is running poorly for me as well, as per usual. They fix the site for a couple of weeks, and then it is back to its usual slow, failing-to-load half the time self.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, I thought I lost a post in s@s' against the giants game, but thankfully it got in before the page failed to load. I've used other sites for PbP in the past and haven't had any problems like this. Ah well, the hazards of enworld I s'pose.


----------



## Leif

Ok, tonight it's in 'turtle mode' for me as well.


----------



## Rhun

Indeed. I've even tried different browsers in hopes one might have slightly better performance, but nope. It is completely hit and miss.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am haveing no problems right now. I think it might have been too many people at one time. west coast off school competing with east coast off work


----------



## Neurotic

I don't have any trouble with ENW, but can't make a roll on invisible castle 

As for inviting trouble:
[sblock=Vorian Tolgar]
Long term goal(s):
settle in Oldoak, cleanse it and live peacefuly forever after
make an armor that everyone will remember AND/OR discover new forging technique or material

Mid term: find the assassin of his mentor; now with wizardly might discovered in Great North he thinks more and more about possiblity that it was no mere random ambush and some orc shaman, it was teleport for gods sakes. And his mentor's body was taken.

Short term: survive, get the book to the fortress
[/sblock]

[sblock=Randal Lucius Stormweaver]
Long term:
create most famous university in the world
put a spy in each and every court in Four Lands
start knowledge finding organisation

Mid term: become noble
Short term: kick start a colony, build with Lyre of building, get rich, marry Seraphina
[/sblock]

[sblock=Andor Anande de Andrade]
Long term: get his name to enough ears to attract assassins from the Redspike or vampire himself

Interest: recover Pelors mace relic. Find old shrines to reconsecrate. Destroy undead.
Andor realy has no special plans, he is immersed in Pelor's light and lives and breathes as his Lord orders. At this point he is dead so no short term goals  Otherwise, help the party stop the horde and survive to wreak vengeance of the Elder Vampire.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Edward Thornrose]
Long term: clear his family name and/or re-establish his noble status and/or mercantile connections

Mid term: find out about artifact(s) in his possession; get his own place for alchemy lab and research; lead personal strike team

Short: clean the den of evil.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I am haveing no problems right now. I think it might have been too many people at one time. west coast off school competing with east coast off work




I think it may be related to users too. It seems fine first thing in the morning and late at night. It is all the time in between then when it seems to bog down.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah I think that must be the case, from like 11 EST onwards it gets erally bogged down.


----------



## Rhun

That sounds about right.


----------



## Kagehiro

yea basically mine goes good sometimes and bad others.


----------



## Rhun

Kagehiro said:


> yea basically mine goes good sometimes and bad others.




Yeah, that appears to be the standard. It is really unfortunate.


----------



## Kagehiro

Rhun said:


> Yeah, that appears to be the standard. It is really unfortunate.




what's worse is when I'm off my meds.  I get quickly distraught and find it necessary to have Richardson, my alter-ego, do something on the site.  Such as.....

The man comes back down the stairs now refreshed and freshly greased. He glistens with the silver of swine grease. He opens up a bag in the middle of the tavern and begins to throw candy and gold all about him in an amazing splendor. Somehow this man appears to be more naked though last time he was completely naked. Perhaps the absence of a handle to a sword sticking out of his rear makes him appear more naked. Or the fact that he's bent over digging in a 50lb bag of candy throwing it around. Somehow his nakedness is beautiful. (18 charisma baby)

He speaks "Splendor be unto you my brothers. Watch the spectacle of art and beauty. Join me in singing praises to John, my G-d and savior.
Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl
With yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there
She would merengue and do the cha-cha
And while she tried to be a star, Tony always tended bar
Across a crowded floor, they worked from 8 till 4
They were young and they had each other
Who could ask for more?
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always the fashion
At the Copa....they fell in love
His name was Rico, he wore a diamond
He was escorted to his chair, he saw Lola dancin' there
And when she finished, he called her over
But Rico went a bit too far, Tony sailed across the bar
And then the punches flew and chairs were smashed in two
There was blood and a single gun shot
But just who shot who?
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always the fashion
At the Copa....she lost her love
(Copa. . Copacabana)
(Copa Copacabana) (Copacabana, ahh ahh ahh ahh)
(Ahh ahh ahh ahh Copa Copacabana)
(Talking Havana have a banana)
(Music and passion...always the fash--shun)
Her name is Lola, she was a showgirl
But that was 30 years ago, when they used to have a show
Now it's a disco, but not for Lola
Still in the dress she used to wear, faded feathers in her hair
She sits there so refined, and drinks herself half-blind
She lost her youth and she lost her Tony
Now she's lost her mind!
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always the fashion
At the Copa....don't fall in love
(Copa) don't fall in love
Copacabana
Copacabana"
Perform Awesome [9,8] = (17) Roll Lookup 

As he finishes throwing the candy to everyone and the random pieces of gold he then dances his naked dance of beauty.
Perform Dance [16,11] = (27) Roll Lookup 
He glimmering naked body twirls as he dances and eats candy. His naked form is entrancing to all who behold it. It's as though he were under a splendor spell. As the light hits his glistening skin he shimmers with the silver of freshly heated swine grease. You can smell it, the soft frangrance of lard and man. He leaps through the air. And twirls again. You feel drawn to this man


----------



## Kagehiro

> (1) You haven't emailed an approval request for Richardson
> (2) You currently have two "characters" present in the RDI thread simultaneously, which is not permitted
> (3) Neither correctly follows LEW rules
> (4) There is no such skill as "Perform (awesome)"
> (5) There is no such LEW deity as "John"
> (6) Your second sheet includes an autofiltered profanity
> (7) You posted the lyrics of a real world song which contains multiple references that make no sense in character and in the LEW world.
> (8) You were expressly requested to play nice, given a rare second chance, and you didn't avail yourself of the opportunity.
> 
> You're banned.
> Find somewhere else to indulge your supposed creative side.




Then I get these Replies from Mods....

Oh, and btw I believe a 5-year old child in a burlap sack is definetly part of a Chaotic Evil Clerics starting equipment....  Screw Guildportal for banning me too.


----------



## Rhun

Kagehiro, no offense intended, but it seems you may have some maturity issues...why would you purposely post in LEW, and completely ignore LEW's rules? I mean, that is an absolutely ridiculous post...and that kind of thing not only upsets the moderators, but your fellow players too. So, what is the point of doing it?


----------



## Kagehiro

Rhun said:


> Kagehiro, no offense intended, but it seems you may have some maturity issues...why would you purposely post in LEW, and completely ignore LEW's rules? I mean, that is an absolutely ridiculous post...and that kind of thing not only upsets the moderators, but your fellow players too. So, what is the point of doing it?




no offense taken. This for me is fun. I like the internet for this reason.  If I was 40 and behaved this way I could understand having maturity issues.  However I'm most likely half the age of yall.  I'm not about to have a wife for at least another decade, or be responsible in any way for myself.

LEW is bs. I've submitted 3 characters that perfectly followed the rules and still got denied. Everyone plays some emo bs character with a boohoo background. It irritates me and for that reason I've taken it upon myself to lighten it up. Which causes people with G-d complexes to banhammer me.


----------



## Lou

The drunk at the end of the bar elbows his neighbor, who pulls himself up and stares.  "That guy's got a lot of guts coming in here without Lola!"


----------



## Kagehiro

Lou said:


> The drunk at the end of the bar elbows his neighbor, who pulls himself up and stares. "That guy's got a lot of guts coming in here without Lola!"




haha nice.  Come on how can you hate on Barry?  He's always appropriate.


----------



## renau1g

Kagehiro said:


> no offense taken. This for me is fun. I like the internet for this reason.  If I was 40 and behaved this way I could understand having maturity issues.  However I'm most likely half the age of yall.  I'm not about to have a wife for at least another decade, or be responsible in any way for myself.
> 
> LEW is bs. I've submitted 3 characters that perfectly followed the rules and still got denied. Everyone plays some emo bs character with a boohoo background. It irritates me and for that reason I've taken it upon myself to lighten it up. Which causes people with G-d complexes to banhammer me.




LEW isn't bs. As a member there I do take offense to this. I have two PC's there, no emo PCs. I don't think the community _needs_ or wants you to "lighten them up". If it irritates you, maybe you shouldn't try and play a PC there. No harm, no foul. 

I truly doubt you're half the age of me (although it _is_ possible, as I'm 25). So you like the internet so you can act stupid and disrupt things for others?


----------



## Kagehiro

renau1g said:


> LEW isn't bs. As a member there I do take offense to this. I have two PC's there, no emo PCs. I don't think the community _needs_ or wants you to "lighten them up". If it irritates you, maybe you shouldn't try and play a PC there. No harm, no foul.
> 
> I truly doubt you're half the age of me (although it _is_ possible, as I'm 25). So you like the internet so you can act stupid and disrupt things for others?




aww booboo bear calm down.  I'll be banned soon enough after this next action.


----------



## renau1g

Then why don't you not do it (whatever it is).


----------



## Rhun

I have to agree with Renau1g...purposefully posting things that you know could result in getting you banned is what is known as being a troll. It is really poor forum behavior.


----------



## Kagehiro

I wouldn't be pissed if I didn't have a perfectly legit character denied with no explanation.  They told me to fix the stats, I did.  Then I resent it to get it approved. Then they stopped following up on my character.  So I posted to simply just be a part of the tavern and roleplay, they threatened to ban me.  So then I made a rediculous character and trolled.

Basically that's when I become a troll.  When people piss me off.


----------



## renau1g

If you'd like to help them out with reviewing characters I'm sure they'd appreciate it. It is actually quite time-consuming and they have a very large number of players (over 100) to review. It's possible that things slip through the cracks, you could just prod them without resorting to the above. 

Being a reviewer in LEB sometimes it _does_ take a while to get to a PC, but you still can go adventure without being fully approved.


----------



## Rhun

That's why I stay away from LEW and LEB, and just play games over here. There is plenty of roleplaying action here for me.


----------



## HolyMan

I am currently trying to get a LEW game approved it seems like a hassel but the ability to link up adventures with other DM's or have them use a NPC/item from a game of mine seems to kool not to try and do. i think Kagehiro has patience issues which we all had at a younger age.


HM


----------



## Trouvere

Kagehiro said:


> I wouldn't be pissed if I didn't have a perfectly legit character denied with no explanation.  They told me to fix the stats, I did.  Then I resent it to get it approved. Then they stopped following up on my character.  So I posted to simply just be a part of the tavern and roleplay, they threatened to ban me.  So then I made a rediculous character and trolled.
> 
> Basically that's when I become a troll.  When people piss me off.



Self-serving nonsense.
You began your interaction with LEW on 25 Aug by posting a link to an offsite sheet of a 40 pt buy non-core class of an unapproved racial variant.  Not an auspicious beginning, but we've possibly seen worse.  You were requested to make a post in the appropriate enworld thread.  You provided an unformatted mess.  The following afternoon, it was pointed out to you again that LEW uses 30 point buy and formatting suggestions were provided.  You've not edited that character sheet since 26 Aug.

You then, on 14 Sep, broke LEW rules by attacking other PCs - using a second character who had not been introduced to the tavern thread, and indeed at that time had no posted character sheet.  A judge slapped down your PC with an NPC's action, and generously gave you a chance to retract or explain your action.  Two judges subsequently requested an explanation by email, which of course has not been forthcoming.

Up until that point, you had been treated more than well.

The following day, you posted the ludicrous character sheet for this second PC, then a few minutes later posted the Manilow-themed idiocy you've repeated above.  That was your second chance wasted.  You were banned.

In 6 years of LEW, I believe you're only the second player to have behaved so childishly, so you've achieved something there.  Congratulations.


----------



## Rhun

Patience is certainly a virtue when it comes to play by post.


----------



## HolyMan

Rhun said:


> Patience is certainly a virtue when it comes to play by post.





And in many other things in life my friend.


----------



## Rhun

Don't I know it?

Trouvere, I appreciate you posting what really happened over here. Thank you!


----------



## J. Alexander

NIX on this converstation

Okay guys no more comments in this vain we are getting imput from others not associated with this thread and I dont want it to even slighlty become an issue....we are a communithy of fellow gamers in this world and in many interlocking campaigns by various other members..lets not run the risk of potiential dicord or hard feelings which could disrupt a lot of games...

And Trouvere...while your comment may be legetimate I dont think the interaction in this thread concerns you..so please refrain from further postings here..

JA

HINT this is a nice way of saying guys...it's over...continue it and I will sick a group of rabid weasels on you :0


----------



## HolyMan

I think I could take a group of rabid weasels just don't want to get all those shots afterward (ewww!!!).

Now dire weasels would be different lol

HM


----------



## jkason

HolyMan said:


> I think I could take a group of rabid weasels just don't want to get all those shots afterward (ewww!!!).
> 
> Now dire weasels would be different lol
> 
> HM




Embarrassingly, I once had a first level character who was dropped by a dire weasel... Oi.

jason


----------



## HolyMan

jkason said:


> Embarrassingly, I once had a first level character who was dropped by a dire weasel... Oi.
> 
> jason




See told you that would be different lol

HM


----------



## Rhun

I managed to kill a 5th level PC once with a Dire Weasel. It was one of the most humorous combats I've ever played through. A lot of it had to do with really poor rolling on the player's part...but it was hilarious.


----------



## jkason

Rhun said:


> I managed to kill a 5th level PC once with a Dire Weasel. It was one of the most humorous combats I've ever played through. A lot of it had to do with really poor rolling on the player's part...but it was hilarious.




It was something of a comedy of errors, to be sure. The adventure hook started with all of us coming into town from different spots, where the first party member was ambushed by a summoner. Due to our spacing, basically each of us was down to almost nothing by the time the next one showed up to try to help, and each 'reinforcement' was met by more summoned critters. Ack. It was almost a TPK within the first few minutes.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Last Comment on the ISSUE*

Guys, I just received a very nice reply back from Tourvere outlining his position. He had a very valid point but it raised to me an even more important issue... I ask that you take the following comments in the context that right now i am feeling like crap..fighting off the ful and irritable as all heck...in other words close to being back to my old likable self...

We use this common thread to keep in touch and get to know each other and the various characters in the many Four Land Campaigns. There has been cooperation and help to new players and old from the various players and at times even great insights into my world. I do not know of any campaings I have seen on here with such a degree of cooperation from players in regards to helping out the dm or other players by answering questions that another player may have based upon past postings etc when i was not readily available. 

I simply can not afford to have outside drama brought into these games. While Tourever may have had a dog somewhat in the fight as he was involved, right now I am operating under the impresson that someone in MY WORLDS had to tell him what was occuring here..unless he was just surfing. 
I do not know what happned or how he became aware but I will not tolerate players in my game bringing others and outside drama into my world. I have never played or am even familar with the games being discuessed..and right now i could care less. 

There having vented my spleen so to speak...lets get on with life....and the merry world of me tormenting pc's....

So in closing...we can chat about life, kids, scotch, issues etc....and get to know each other..lets keep the references to other games worlds...positive, generic and funny...

JA

OCC: now time for another snort of a hot toddy and back to bed


----------



## HolyMan

Hope you feel better JA and also hope you don't have H1-N1 (yikes)

HM


----------



## J. Alexander

Thanks HM

Feeling somewhat better had a b-12 shot yesterday and a flu shot just in case so as not to get it again....

i am thinking it acutally may be a case of food poisioning.....i hate some food at the fair i was working as a vendor and eating food from the stalls there can be dicey


----------



## Rhun

I had a slight case of food poisoning Sunday night into Monday morning...I blame it completely on going to Sizzler with my parents for dinner Sunday evening. It was fairly unpleasant.


----------



## HolyMan

I'm hungry and now I'm to scared to head over to Roy Rogers to eat way to go guys scaring me into starvation.

HM


----------



## J. Alexander

Now Rhun..eating at the Sizzler with the parents is a cross we all have to bear....lord knows for the last 15 years my mom has only known to places to eat...the local catfish resturante or the local western sizzzlin....



Holy Man - look at it this way if you do get a case of food poisionng you can lose that extra five or ten pounds really quickly


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Holy Man - look at it this way if you do get a case of food poisionng you can lose that extra five or ten pounds really quickly




If that only worked for me! LOL. I'd kill to lose ten pounds.


----------



## J. Alexander

hmmm well Rhun you always could eat about four packs of e lax a day..that is what Richard Simmons use to do


----------



## HolyMan

Ok i need to get off here and go eat before i m groosed out and scared out of eating lol 

be back on later tonight I want to finish going over the pixie for SVZ

Laters  

HM


----------



## Kagehiro

I'll be back on meds soon.  Just need to get the almighty refill.  Til then it might be a good idea to hide my keyboard for awhile.


----------



## Kagehiro

luckily for me (maybe not others) I lucked out and when the meds worn off I'm currently in a manic phase.  I can barely sit still right now.  Also luckily I've become aware of this condition early on, and have some control of it.  Instead of the time I decided I wanted to connect me and my brother's closet together and destroyed the wall.  Then proceeded to convince my family that electricity isn't necessary and cut every cord in the house.


----------



## J. Alexander

Kag..in the semi imortal words of Mowgli...Null prespiration.

AHHHHHH  Rhun you do know that southwest has a weight limit your have you checked their criteria ...and i dont know if my jeep can handle a super large passanger ..their may be an additonal surcharge for wear and tear on the tires


----------



## Kagehiro

now I'm crashing...  this kind of sucks.  I was doing good for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Nightbreeze

I kinda don't have the time to read the last 10 pages of posts.
Anything vital I should know? (like JA's extremely attractive neighbor jumping him and thus him not being capable to post for a while)


----------



## J. Alexander

hmmm nightbreeze tht is a very good explanation wish it was true.....though there is something to be said for having pool and people liking to come over and sunbath nude and skinny deep ...

nope  just some housekeeping issues....welcome back and looking forward to some massive fun


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kagehiro said:


> aww booboo bear calm down.  I'll be banned soon enough after this next action.






renau1g said:


> Then why don't you not do it (whatever it is).






Rhun said:


> I have to agree with Renau1g...purposefully posting things that you know could result in getting you banned is what is known as being a troll. It is really poor forum behavior.






Kagehiro said:


> I wouldn't be pissed if I didn't have a perfectly legit character denied with no explanation.  They told me to fix the stats, I did.  Then I resent it to get it approved. Then they stopped following up on my character.  So I posted to simply just be a part of the tavern and roleplay, they threatened to ban me.  So then I made a rediculous character and trolled.
> 
> Basically that's when I become a troll.  When people piss me off.




you know, you have some very serious issues here. if what you do next gets your self totally banned, then the banning will probably be fron en-world in total. 

If you cannot conform to a few minor rules then I think you need to go somewhere else and play your stupid little games of king of the e-moutain. you act like a 8 year old.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> AHHHHHH  Rhun you do know that southwest has a weight limit your have you checked their criteria ...and i dont know if my jeep can handle a super large passanger ..their may be an additonal surcharge for wear and tear on the tires




I'm not that big, JA! I'm like 5'11" and about 200lbs, with a semi muscular build. lol. Its just all that extra beer and scotch I carry around the waist! LOL.

I really need to book my flight here soon. I've been looking at some other deals, but I'm pretty sure Southwest is the cheapest.


----------



## J. Alexander

Well Rhun I hate to tell you this but 16 ounce curls of frost mugs filled with adult beverages does not consititue and exercise program


----------



## Scott DeWar

it doesn't? aw, darn it.


----------



## renau1g

Well it does help your arm strength, lifting all those glasses repeatedly, especially when they're full, which is why you need to keep refilling the glass


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like how you think! i call for more guinnes!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I like how you think! i call for more guinnes!




I can certainly agree with that!


----------



## Kagehiro

Rhun said:


> I can certainly agree with that!




My weightloss program was to switch to Michelob Ultra.
No I do not heart weiners.

BTW some one set us up the troll bomb.


----------



## Rhun

Kagehiro said:


> My weightloss program was to switch to Michelob Ultra.




You could do the MGD64 too, but I personally think it just tastes like watered down MGD. Which I don't personally like.


----------



## Kagehiro

joking about trolling anymore.

anyway anyone else excited about season 6 of Nip/Tuck?

I've worked in surgical augmentation for billing before.  Did it for about 2 years, my doctor pulled a Troy and cheated on his wife with this 18 y/o dime.  His wife was preggers with his kid too, it was crazy.  Yet at the same time awesome.

I've been in medical billing for 6 years now, started when I was 15 (that's right I'm 21, say what?!?!).  So I watch pretty much just about every medical show. I've worked for mostly each kind of specialty of physician so on some level can relate, I've also been an orderly when I had to work two jobs one time when I was 18.  It was a midnight shift job so I got to wrestle drunk drivers who got hurt in their accidents, and tackle mental patients all night.  It was fun til I saw a nurse take a serious beating from a mental patient with a cue ball clutched in his hand.  Not to mention all the deadbodies I had to bag and tag, and take to the freezer.


----------



## Kagehiro

Rhun said:


> You could do the MGD64 too, but I personally think it just tastes like watered down MGD. Which I don't personally like.




I drink High Life if I drink Miller personally.  I'm a huge fan though of Bell's Beer from my home state of Michigan.  That stuff is real beer.


----------



## renau1g

My two favs right now are Innis and Gunn Blonde (a bit pricey, but an excellent lighter beer) & Hobgoblin ale (a darker brew from England)

Product Information

Product Information


----------



## Kagehiro

Get ya some of this beaux.

Bell's Brewery :: Amber Ale

Bell's Brewery :: Winter White Ale

I want to bring back a keg when I visit, and give New Orleans friends a taste of true flavor.

Though i'm not going to knock the local variety

Abita


----------



## Kagehiro

nvm no embed codes allowed


----------



## Rhun

We've got a lot of excellent microbreweries here in Utah, too. Some of their stuff is great. I think my favorite right now, though, is Cherry Porter by Lang Creek Brewery in Montana. Terrific stuff.


----------



## Kagehiro

Rhun said:


> We've got a lot of excellent microbreweries here in Utah, too. Some of their stuff is great. I think my favorite right now, though, is Cherry Porter by Lang Creek Brewery in Montana. Terrific stuff.




This is going to sound dumb but is it one of those fruit flavored lite beers?


----------



## Rhun

Kagehiro said:


> This is going to sound dumb but is it one of those fruit flavored lite beers?




No, a porter is a dark beer, similar to a stout. As a matter of fact, a stout is really just a "stout porter," if that makes sense.


----------



## Kagehiro

Rhun said:


> No, a porter is a dark beer, similar to a stout. As a matter of fact, a stout is really just a "stout porter," if that makes sense.




Oh ok.  I mean it's a cherry porter, so it's a cherry dark beer?

Like cherry flavored.  I only had michelob pomegranite, and michelob guava.  mostly because it sounded interesting.


----------



## Rhun

Kagehiro said:


> Oh ok.  I mean it's a cherry porter, so it's a cherry dark beer?
> 
> Like cherry flavored.  I only had michelob pomegranite, and michelob guava.  mostly because it sounded interesting.





It is a very well crafted dark beer. A smokey porter with just a hint of cherry that hits you on the back of the tongue. It is a really subdued flavor...not like the "fruity" beers at all. If you don't have a fairly decent palate, you might not notice it at all, actually. 

I need to look into getting some local microbrews to pack in my suitcase to bring to Arkansas to share with my EN World friends when I go out to meet them next month.


----------



## renau1g

Thanks for rubbing it in. *DAMN YOU ECONOMY!* 

If it happens next year, I'm hoping to fly out.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> If it happens next year, I'm hoping to fly out.





If I don't come back from the trip, you'll know it was all a ploy to get rid of me!


----------



## Kagehiro

damn yall meet up sometimes?

also can you check booze on a plane?  I might take a bell's keg home then.

I've only flown once in my life.


----------



## Rhun

Kagehiro said:


> damn yall meet up sometimes?




This will be the first for me. A lot of these guys are friends from High School!



Kagehiro said:


> also can you check booze on a plane?  I might take a bell's keg home then.
> 
> I've only flown once in my life.




You can check booze in your luggage. I don't think you could get away with checking a full keg.


----------



## renau1g

I don't think the metal detecter's would do well sending a giant metal keg through them... the Homeland Security guys might have to "detain" the suspicious package and "investigate" it themselves


----------



## Kagehiro

renau1g said:


> I don't think the metal detecter's would do well sending a giant metal keg through them... the Homeland Security guys might have to "detain" the suspicious package and "investigate" it themselves




so maybe a 6-pack of winter white then....


----------



## Rhun

Kagehiro said:


> so maybe a 6-pack of winter white then....




There you go!


----------



## J. Alexander

tsk tsk tsk such babes in the woods.....

You can put as much booze in the suitcase as you want for "personal consuption" up to a case of beer or wine.... when you fly if it makes your luggage go over the weight allowance then you pay extra...

you cant do kegs because of the pressure in them.....

Rhun trust me on this..if it was truly a plot you would never see it coming..we dont call Leif "ole sneakey" and Scottly "Sinister" for nothing you know....Mowlgi and I are the innocents in the group...

Kag..yep we do meet on the odd yearly occasion thanks to Mowlgi and his gracious brother.......so far been one every year for almost ten years...and new orleans is only like 8 hours away...amtrack to memphis is about 80 bucks...


----------



## Lou

J. Alexander said:


> tsk tsk tsk such babes in the woods.....
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Rhun trust me on this..if it was truly a plot you would never see it coming..we dont call Leif "ole sneakey" and Scottly "Sinister" for nothing you know....Mowlgi and I are the innocents in the group...




*cough**cough* JA, when do you become one of the "innocents"? Is that a new secret society? 

Rhun, notice who posted the details correcting everyone on shipping booze and travel.... But if you do see it coming, it will involve a woman....


----------



## Kagehiro

J. Alexander said:


> Kag..yep we do meet on the odd yearly occasion thanks to Mowlgi and his gracious brother.......so far been one every year for almost ten years...and new orleans is only like 8 hours away...amtrack to memphis is about 80 bucks...




well maybe I'll join yall next time round when yall get to know me, and don't think of me as some punk making internet drama.

sounds like a good time though.  what yall do?


----------



## J. Alexander

Lou..just because i have been in more foreign country's than Rhun has finger and toes  and have picked up some knowlege on the local laws etc  just reflects that I have a curious mind...

And Rhun I do trust you take all statment made by yet another lawyer with a grain of salt...after all you will be alone in a vehicle with the sweet innoncent dm headed thru the KKK captial of the South, Harrison Arkansas, on our way to the lake retreat..


----------



## Scott DeWar

Boy, i am glad I won't be there. i may be considered too dark to be allowed to exist.

By the way, in a previous thread I made mention of a movie called Dr Strangelove or How I stopped worrieing and learned to love the bomb. That movie is on Turner Clasic Movies on cable on monday at 11:15, though not sure if it was am or pm. channel 134 on my cable guide.


----------



## J. Alexander

I have seen it before it is a really great movie..george c scott. slim pikens riding a h bomb etc


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> And Rhun I do trust you take all statment made by yet another lawyer with a grain of salt...after all you will be alone in a vehicle with the sweet innoncent dm headed thru the KKK captial of the South, Harrison Arkansas, on our way to the lake retreat..




I never trust lawyers.  And since we are going through Harrison, I guess it is a good thing I'm about as white as you can get. I can't even get a tan...I just burn. LOL.


----------



## J. Alexander

Rhun just make sure you gt plenty of sun on the back of your neck and you will indeed fit in..

Actually it is a pretty ride and a nice area of arkansas..and the people are by and large nice and friendly....


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Indeed. I've even tried different browsers in hopes one might have slightly better performance, but nope. It is completely hit and miss.



Mostly miss, judging by the way it was when I made that last post.  It's a good bit better this evening, I'm happy to report.


----------



## Neurotic

Nice to read all this banter among friends. It just highlighted little something I never considered:

a) I have no idea what you just talked about except for the KKK reference and
b) I never considered the idea that any of you could be indian, african, asian, mexican etc...since my country is essentialy 100% caucasian with odd immigrant here and there (and those again mostly arabs or israeli which are not exceptionaly dark) I don't have a mindset to differentiate people based on that criteria. It is however nice to see that you are great friends of differing cultures, as opposed to that showed in most of the movies coming from holywood. Thank you for making my world a better place


----------



## renau1g

We can only try Neurotic.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am of dutch-indonesian from my father's side and scotch, er I mean scotts-irish from my mother's side. I look to most any redneck to be mexican, but mexicans just laugh at that.


----------



## Neurotic

I'm combination of old Belarus (Rusini) from my father 's side and croatian-german from my mother side...such a smelting forge our Balcan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Belarus (Rusini) ? I am unfamiliar with that  race of peoples. What can you tell me of them?


----------



## Neurotic

They are Belarus, but long time ago they traveled south to live in lowlands of Panonic sea (that's Danube river, most of Hungary, parts of Croatia and Serbia).

Here they live in villages as majority, but minority within country...after all centuries passed they are no longer Belarus, have their own culture and language (altough similiar to original one)...think Shakespearean to modern english...

They call themselves Rusini, as opposed to either Russian or Belarus.

That's all I know...I lived in the city and had fairly limited contact with father's kin. I can understand them, but cannot speak the language. And since my father dies (almost 20 years ago) I had essentialy no contact with them...


----------



## Rhun

My heritage is 25% Ukranian, 25% Scandinavian (I always say Scandinavian since I can't remember if it is Norse, Finnish or Swedish), and a 50% mix of Irish/Scottish/English/Danish etc. My mom is great at doing genealogy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm mainly of Irish and Native American descent, but I've got my fair share of Scandinavian, English and German as well.


----------



## Kagehiro

15% Ashkenazi Jew from my mother's side which according to halachic law of inheritance makes me 100% Jewish, I'm 70% French Creole/Blackfoot Indian, and 15% Italian mainlander (no Sicilian blood baby!).

So I identify with the Ashkenazi side most being that my Great Grandmother was a Holocaust survivor.

Basically I love wine and vodka like crazy.


----------



## Neurotic

Short return to the game(s):
Edward Thornrose in Divine Avengers is untrained in spot (it's cross class for duskblade) so feel free to roll for him

[sblock=Question for DM]
While looking for some magic items for marshal in the game you mentioned I spoted a rule that gives more XP to characters of lower level then the party. It would give around 4 000 XP more to Vorian (didn't do exact calculation, but I'm good at math) in Great North (not counting those 'patience' awards just real story XP). Since he's two levels behind may I take that extra XP - with precise math for your inspeciton? I don'0t think it will make me an extra level, but it would only mean increase in HP/skills/saves, it's an empty level class wise...
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

Neurotic - sounds fine


----------



## Scott DeWar

J Alexander: just shot you a pm

Neurotic: so Rusini is not the same as Russian? any relation to those known as the original Europian gypsies?

Kagehero: 


> 15% Ashkenazi Jew from my mother's side



do you know which tribe?


----------



## J. Alexander

Scott send me a email..jtodd.alexander@gmail.com i can answer the questions then...

Neurotic - just because i banter with them DOES not mean i like them ....i just like tormenting them in my worlds


----------



## Scott DeWar

i am sending it to you now, however I am suprised you do not have my e-mail from all the banter from Leifcon  '09


----------



## J. Alexander

Oh I am sure i do..just a strange habit of mine is that 99.9 percent of the time i don't add people to my address book etc until we have agreed to communicate that way etc....weird i know


----------



## Leif

If anyone still cares about this topic, my heritage is a weird mix of English by way of Canada, German, and Scots-Irish.  What all that boils down to is that I'm your typical white dude from Arkansas.


----------



## ghostcat

I'm an Nth generation Yorkshire man, although I believe I have some Lincanshire blood from my mother's side. (Hangs head in shame)

In case you don't know, Yorkshire and Lincolnshire are English counties.


----------



## Scott DeWar

now that, I actually knew! What I don't know is why you hang youur head in shame.(?)

and also for the record, my maternal grandfather has traced his roots to a family that received a land grant in virginia from King Georage.


----------



## ghostcat

Because, in my younger days, Yorkshire men were really proud of being from Yorkshire and Lincolnshire is not Yorkshire. Still its not has bad as been from Lancashire 

(BTW. This is an Englishman's attempt at humour.)


----------



## Neurotic

I consider all of you with combination of English, Irish, Scot, Dutch etc...'pure' americans  - combination of those of european descent two or three generations ago...

JA, I'll send you e-mail with corrections...also, did you by any chance work out who Randal brought to the Colony


----------



## Scott DeWar

My father was born in indonesia, as was his mother. his father was born in holland. My brother and I are the first generatin borne in america.


----------



## Scotley

I'm at least 7 generation American with a mix of Irish, English, French and Norse ancestry.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ghostcat:
Jolly good show old man! (how was that for a response?)


----------



## ghostcat

Scott DeWar said:


> Ghostcat:
> Jolly good show old man! (how was that for a response?)



Nah. 'ats posh so-an-sos dahn sahth. I said ahs a Yorksher lad. Y' knows cloth cap and hob-nail booits.

Ah treed to find a video clip but tahs nowt 'ats granny friendly. Try searching You Tube for "Yorkshire Airlines" or "Spoof Hovis Ad"


----------



## Kagehiro

Neurotic said:


> I consider all of you with combination of English, Irish, Scot, Dutch etc...'pure' americans  - combination of those of european descent two or three generations ago...
> 
> JA, I'll send you e-mail with corrections...also, did you by any chance work out who Randal brought to the Colony




And what about us with Blackfoot Tribe blood?
Cherokee?

My family is from the original Frenchmen who decided to bed Native American women.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ghostcat: sorry for the insult if not knowing the differance between a southern english man and a yorkshire englishman.

uh, by the by, what are hobnail boots? (I just know I am going to regret this answer.)


----------



## ghostcat

Scott DeWar said:


> Ghostcat: sorry for the insult if not knowing the differance between a southern english man and a yorkshire englishman.
> 
> uh, by the by, what are hobnail boots? (I just know I am going to regret this answer.)



No offence taken. 

As for Hobnail boots, Wikipedia is your friend.


----------



## Scott DeWar

first question i have is who would put a pair of dirty old work boots on a clean comforter like in the foto, and second, can you see an electrician being told to wear those? "you are out of your mind" would be the commen response! I heard my commen sense circuits saying: 
I'm sorry dave, I can't let you do that.

quick question here:
does any one know where the original recruiting thread for divine avengers might be? or maybe an pproximate month that it was posted (jan '08 or ealier or later?)


----------



## J. Alexander

Here is the Da LInk

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/216278-divine-avengers.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, got it. 36 point buy, blah, blah.
work in progress!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, got it. 36 point buy, blah, blah.

work in progress!

[stolan character sheet]

* David's character *
_something Good Human Male some class 3_
_XPs: 3000_
Goal: Sacred fist Prc Reqm: 
BAB 4, knowledge Religeon 8 ranks, 
Feats: Combat casting; combat reflexes, improved unarmed strike, stunning fist
Able to cast divine spells as first level caster


Player: D. Johannes     on line name: Scott DeWar
Campain setting: The Four Lands-J. Alexander's homebrew
The Four Lands
Campain: The Intellegence Service     System: 3.5 D&D

domains: Protection, Healing

spells for the day: (x) denotes # to cast; '*' denotes number of times have to cast)
0: (4) *  Create Water (6 gallons); *Detect Magic; * Light; * Mending
1: (3) Cure light wounds (d8+3) (domain); *Comp Lang; ** Magic Weapon
2: (2) cure mod wounds (2d8+3) (domain); *Bull's Str; * Make whole



		Code:
	

[b]Basic Information[/b]
[u]Character name:[/u] Arie   [u]ECL[/u]:5
[u]Class:[/u] Monk2/Cleri 3      Alingment : Lawful neutral
[u]Diety:[/u]The light  [b]Rank[/b] Monk-Brother
[u]Race:[/u] Human  [u]Size:[/u] Medium  [u]Gender:[/u] Male

[b]Appearence[/b]
[u]Age:[/u]   [u]Height:[/u]   [u]Weight:[/u]
[u]Hair:[/u]   [u]Eyes:[/u]   [u]Skin:[/u]
[u]Clothing/General looks[/u]: Bald,as his order dictates, 
with a plain black cloth scull cap. He wears a simple
black robe with a simple black sash, a set of prayer
beads hanging off the sash.

[b]Statistics and proof[/b]

[b][u]Str[/b][/u]10  +0 
[b][u]Dex[/b][/u]16  +3 
[b][u]Con[/b][/u]12  +1 
[b][u]Int[/b][/u]14  +2 
[b][u]Wis[/b][/u]18  +4 
[b][u]Chr[/b][/u]12  +1  
[b][u]???[/b][/u]11  +0

[sblock=proof]
  [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2230843/]
4d6=13, 4d6=12, 4d6=17, 4d6=13, 4d6=12, 4d6=22, 
4d6=17, 4d6=12[/url]
[dropped lowest]
4d6 → [1,5,5,2] = (13),[12]
4d6 → [2,3,3,4] = (12),[10]
4d6 → [6,3,3,5] = (17),[14]
4d6 → [4,6,1,2] = (13),[12]
4d6 → [1,5,4,2] = (12),[11]
4d6 → [6,4,6,6] = (22),[18]
4d6 → [5,1,5,6] = (17),[16]
[s]4d6 → [4,3,2,3] = (12)[/s] (dropped lowest)
[/sblock]

[b]Saves  Base Abil Misc Total[/b]   
[u]Fort[/u]     +6    +1    +0   +7
[u]Reflex[/u]   +4    +3    +0   +7
[u]Will[/u]     +6    +4    +0  +10

class breakdown of base saves

Monk
Fort +3
Reflex +3
Will +3

Priest
Fort +3
Reflex +1
Will +3


[b]Feats[/b]
[u]Human[/u] combat reflexes
[u]cl 1[/u] Improved Inititive
[u]cl 3[/u] Weapon Finesse
[u]cl 6[/u] ---
[u]Monk 1[/u] stunning fist
[u]Monk 2[/u] Deflect Arrows

class features

Monk:
Improved Unarmed strike, Flurry of blows, Evasion, 
Fast Movement

Cleric:
Turn Undead


[b]Weapon         Att  Dam   Crit   Type[/b]
Fists,           +6   1d6    20/X2  B
single attack
Fists,          +4/+4 1d6    20/X2  B
Flurry of blows

(BAB: Cleric +2, Monk +1; Weapon Finesse)

[b]Inititive: [/b]+7   [b]BAB:[/b] +3   [b]Grapple:[/b] +3
[b]move: [/b] 40 [b]A/C: 14  
        
A/C Info        Spell[/b]
[b]Armour     ACP   Fail  Total   FF   Touch[/b]
un-armoured  -0     -0      +4    11    14

[b]Skills:[/b]

skill points: 50
(4+2)*4+4=28
4+2+1=7
2+2+1(X3)=15

[b]Skill            Ranks  Abil  misc  Total[/b]
Balence (m)           3    3     0      +6
Climb (m)             3    0     0      +3
Concentration (m,c)   3    1     0      +4
Craft (m,c)           1    2     0      +3
leather working
Diplomacy (m.c)       1    1     0      +2
Escape Artist (m)
Heal (c)              3    4     0      +7
Hide (m)              4    3     0      +7
--------
Knowledge:
Arcana (m,c)          3    2     0      +5
History (c)           1    2     0      +3
Religeon (m,c)        7    2     0      +9
The Planes (c)        1    2     0      +3
----------
Listen (m)            4    4     0      +8
Move silent (m)       3    3     0      +6
Profession (m,c)      2    4     0      +6
(investigator)
Sense motive (m)      3    4     0      +7
Spellcraft (c)        1    2     0      +3
Spot (m)              3    4     0      +7
Swim (m)              1    0     0      +1
Tumble (m)            3    3     0      +6

[b]Equipment:[/b] 5000 gp with 1 item being a magic item

Heward's Handy Haversack     2000.0     5.0 lb
Cleric's vestments              5.0     --- (w)
Caltrops X 5                    5.0     10.0
Candel X 10                     0.1     ---
Scroll Case                     1.0     0.5
   Paper X 25                  10.0     ---
   Ink  X 3                    24.0     ---
   Pen X 2                      1.4     ---
Flint and steel                 1.0     ---
Hammer X 3                      1.5     6.0
Lanturn, Bullseye              12.0     3.0
   Oil X 5                      0.5     5.0 
mantacals, mwk X 2            100.0     4.0
Piton                           1.0     5.0
pouch, belt X 2                 2.0     1.0
Rations X 10                    5.0    10.0
Rope, silk 100'                20.0    10.0
Waterskin X 4                   4.0    16.0
Alchemist's fire X 2           40.0     2.0
Antitoxin X 5                 250.0     ---
Everburning Torch             110.0     1.0
Holy water X 10               250.0    10.0
Smokestick X 2                 40.0     1.0
Sunrod X 5                     10.0     5.0
Tanglefoot bag X 2             60.0     2.0
tindertwig X 20                20.0     ---
Leatherworking tools, mwk      55.0     5.0
Climbing Kit                   80.0     5.0
Healer's kit X 2              100.0     2.0
Holy symbol. silver            25.0     1.0
   Mwk qualities              400.0     ---
Blend cream * (a) X 5         250.0      5.0
prayer beads                    1.0     ---
   Flash Pellets * (b)  X 10  250.0     ---
Healer's balm * (c)  X 10     100.0     ---
   mwk (+150 each) !! X2      300.0     ---
   Mwk (+50 each) !! X 8      400.0     ---
Sure grip * (d)  X 5           20.0     ---
Monks Robe                      5.0     2.0 
   Hidden flaps #  (a) X 2      2.0     ---
   mwk effects: excep. !          300.0     ---
Hollow boot heal # (b) X 2     40.0     ---

* denotes complete adventurer
a: +1 Alchem bonus to hide for 1 hr 
b: See page 118 for description. Items disgusided as
prayer beads.
c: +1 Alchem bonus to heal checks for 1 minute
d: +1 Alchem bonus to climb for 1 minute

# Denotes Complete Scoundral
a: hidden on medium item gives space of 1'x1'x1"
b: gives space of 2"x2"x2"

! denotes exceptional quality mwk effects:

well crafted:This item provides a +1 quality bonus to 
move silent

well crafted:This item provides a +2 quality bonus hide

!! Denotes mwk quality (excellent)

concealble: +4 quality bonus to Sleight of Hand checks 
to hide this item on his person. 
( only 2 of these balms are hidden)

Well Crafted: +1 to heal (quality bonus) (all 10 
have this quality)

!!! Denotes Mwk quality (Exceptional)

DECORATIVE  gives a +2 quality bonus to Diplomacy 
checks while displaying ownership.

Ornate: adds 100.0 to cost plus mwk cost and a 
+2 quality bonus to Diplomacy checks when 
given as a gift.


[b]money[/b]
spent so far:
     4500.7
Weight Allowence:
X
X
X


[sblock=Feat:Ascetic Priest]
Prerequisites: Improved Unarmed Strike, Ability to cast 2nd level divine spells
Benifits:
1. Sacrifice an uncast spell to give a benifit of att and damage bonus equal to the level of the spell sacrificed for one round. the spell is lost as if you had cast it.
2. the levels of divine caster and monk stack for the purpose of deturmining A/C bonus.
3. You can multiclass freely between the monk and the divine casting class. However, you must remain Lawful for the monk and Neutral for the Druid Class.

multiclass penalties still apply if the classes are more then one apart, as normal.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Background]
Background: 


[/sblock]
*Description*

_*Future Development:* _ 

[/stolen character sheet]


----------



## Dracomeander

You want internal blood strife. My dad's side should be rife with it. Grandpa was from the Percy's of NorthUmberland and grandma was from the MacDermands and Campells of Scotland.

My mom was adopted, and I haven't been able to track down her geneology yet. Her adopted family came from the North Friesan Islands off the coast of Denmark and Germany.


----------



## Dracomeander

You want internal blood strife. My dad's side should be rife with it. Grandpa was from the Percy's of NorthUmberland and grandma was from the MacDermands and Campbells of Scotland.

My mom was adopted, and I haven't been able to track down her geneology yet. Her adopted family came from the North Friesan Islands off the coast of Denmark and Germany.


----------



## Dracomeander

You want internal blood strife. My dad's side should be rife with it. Grandpa was from the Percy's of NorthUmberland and grandma was from the MacDermands and Campbells of Scotland.

My mom was adopted, and I haven't been able to track down her geneology yet. Her adopted family came from the North Friesan Islands off the coast of Denmark and Germany.

I hate this. Everytime I log in to EnWorld, I can read threads for a while, but as soon as I try to post a reply it bogs down and times out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Help Finding a Feat*

I saw a feat the other day for Half-Orcs: best I can recall, it allows them to appear fully human while retaining their Intimidate bonus. I can't remember now where I saw it (or even if it was a Pathfinder or a 3.5 feat).

Can anyone help me with a reference for this?

Thanks!


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> I saw a feat the other day for Half-Orcs: best I can recall, it allows them to appear fully human while retaining their Intimidate bonus. I can't remember now where I saw it (or even if it was a Pathfinder or a 3.5 feat).
> 
> Can anyone help me with a reference for this?
> 
> Thanks!



I think that's a new one on me, JA. but it sounds like a really cool idea!


----------



## Rhun

I'm not aware of that feat, but it doesn't sound like a really great one to me. Better in this campaign world, to be sure. Not something I'd usually take though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Found it. It's one of the general feats in the Golarion Campaign Setting:

*Veiled Vileness*
Your human blood shows itself dominant.
*Prerequisite:* Half-orc.
*Benefit:* You appear outwardly human, with no obvious signs of your orchish heritage (no Disguise check required). Your subtly menacing presence and strength grant a +1 bonus on Diplomacy and Intimidate checks and Will saves.

(Golarion was written for 3.5 - Pathfinder Half-orcs get a +2 bonus to Intimidate already. So for PF I'd likely do away with the +1 Intimidate for the feat, and make it a +2 Diplomacy (for the human influence) and keep the +1 Will Saves).


----------



## HolyMan

Dracomeander said:


> You want internal blood strife. My dad's side should be rife with it. Grandpa was from the Percy's of NorthUmberland and grandma was from the MacDermands and Campbells of Scotland.
> 
> My mom was adopted, and I haven't been able to track down her geneology yet. Her adopted family came from the North Friesan Islands off the coast of Denmark and Germany.
> 
> I hate this. Everytime I log in to EnWorld, I can read threads for a while, but as soon as I try to post a reply it bogs down and times out.




Your not alone if i see that "OPPS! This link appears to be broken!" screen one more time I'm gonna....

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Your not alone if i see that "OPPS! This link appears to be broken!" screen one more time I'm gonna....




Today seems a lot better than Sunday/Monday was though.


----------



## HolyMan

Rhun said:


> Today seems a lot better than Sunday/Monday was though.




True today is a little better than those i think sunday I could get on without the dreaded "link appears broken" screen coming on once or twice first.

HM


----------



## J. Alexander

*EN World*

the oopps factor is why your sweet friendly dm almost always fixes himself a sippy cup (a sonic 44 ounce glass) filled with diet coke and pineapple or keylime rum...


----------



## HolyMan

J. Alexander said:


> the oopps factor is why your sweet friendly dm almost always fixes himself a sippy cup (a sonic 44 ounce glass) filled with diet coke and pineapple or keylime rum...





Ahh... that explains some of your postings  j/k LOL

HM


----------



## Scotley

Hmm, lime and diet coke is always a winner. I haven't tried the pineapple though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just lean back and take a nap.


----------



## J. Alexander

OH then Scotly your in for a treat..i plan to bring with me at least one bottle each of the key lime the pineapple and of coures the coconut flavored rums....


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> Today seems a lot better than Sunday/Monday was though.




Only slightly... only slightly.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> OH then Scotly your in for a treat..i plan to bring with me at least one bottle each of the key lime the pineapple and of coures the coconut flavored rums....




Let's hope I don't drink them during the drive! 



renau1g said:


> Only slightly... only slightly.




Just so.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:


> OH then Scotly your in for a treat..i plan to bring with me at least one bottle each of the key lime the pineapple and of coures the coconut flavored rums....






Rhun said:


> Let's hope I don't drink them during the drive!




Hey Rhun, that would annoy your DM greatly!

'You put the lime in the coconut...'


----------



## Scott DeWar

" you put the lime in the cococut and call me in the morning"

Ack! No! no revisiting the past!


----------



## renau1g

Kage - what's up with you and Naked PC's walking around?


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock= for J. Alexander]
Subject: Divine Avengers, Character

How about a human Ranger, favored enemy : undead, or would that be a bit too much of metagaming? if not undead, the how about a recommendation?
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

Dewar- No that works.....go ahead and field him


----------



## Scott DeWar

okie dokie, now a work in progress.


----------



## Kagehiro

renau1g said:


> Kage - what's up with you and Naked PC's walking around?




because I walk around naked alot.  My roomates don't mind.


----------



## Kagehiro

Hey can I buy a sponge that sucks up lots of water?


----------



## Leif

Kagehiro said:


> because I walk around naked alot.  My roomates don't mind.



JA, you've really exceeded the former limits of your own vast weirdness with this one.  Cheers, brotha!!


----------



## renau1g

Kagehiro said:


> Hey can I buy a sponge that sucks up lots of water?




Yes, but you first my complete the quest to find it in the Wal-Mart... spot DC is 35, no aid another as there is no help there....


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g said:


> Yes, but you first my complete the quest to find it in the Wal-Mart... spot DC is 35, no aid another as there is no help there....




LOL Don't give me any ideals for the next time players want to shop they wil have to dodge stacks of crates, find the magic deal and test their patience in the line of infinity.

HM


----------



## Kagehiro

Leif said:


> JA, you've really exceeded the former limits of your own vast weirdness with this one. Cheers, brotha!!




Have you ever enjoyed a fine afternoon in your fenced in backyard just walking around enjoying the nice Mississippi sun on your naked body?

I'm bronzed brother, and all over.  Tanlines are for squares.  I like to do my yoga naked and at peace with the leaf.

Nothing beats being 21, naked, doing yoga, with a good sized 'cigarette' to wake up on a Saturday and enjoy the sabbath!


----------



## J. Alexander

HMMMM......not that the current line of coversation is not interersting but can we please refrain from any more comments along these lines....the last thing we need is a monitor deciding were having obscene conversations...so while you may walk around nude....or dress up in costums and scare the local animals etc...let's not hear about i


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> JA, you've really exceeded the former limits of your own vast weirdness with this one.  Cheers, brotha!!




Hey, Leif! It's not a big deal, but I'm curious . . . this is the second time you've responded to another poster as JA (the first was in response to my post regarding the ½Orc feat). Are we all showing up on your account as JA?


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Hey, Leif! It's not a big deal, but I'm curious . . . this is the second time you've responded to another poster as JA (the first was in response to my post regarding the ½Orc feat). Are we all showing up on your account as JA?



NO, and NO.  I know it wasn't JA, but this is his thread, so I was talking to him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> NO, and NO.  I know it wasn't JA, but this is his thread, so I was talking to him.




Ah. Thanks for 'splaining!


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Ah. Thanks for 'splaining!



No sweat, Big Guy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mowgli said:


> Hey, Leif! It's not a big deal, but I'm curious . . . this is the second time you've responded to another poster as JA (the first was in response to my post regarding the ½Orc feat). Are we all showing up on your account as JA?






Leif said:


> NO, and NO.  I know it wasn't JA, but this is his thread, so I was talking to him.






Mowgli said:


> Ah. Thanks for 'splaining!




I was quite curious-confused my self, now I understand it was a brain burp is all.


----------



## Kagehiro

I sowwy


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> No sweat, Big Guy.




As long as it's not a naked sweaty hiro than it's all good


----------



## Kagehiro

Nude Yoga - Why do Yoga in the Nude?

Just to explain myself so I don't look creepy.  I'm kind of a Jewish hippy with a penchant for Indian influences.  I'm just as likely to spend a day at a temple singing praises to Shiva as I am to be in a Jewish temple singing the psalms of David.


----------



## renau1g

Just messin' with ya. Figured we should take some of the heat off of Leif for once.


----------



## HolyMan

Kagehiro said:


> Nude Yoga - Why do Yoga in the Nude?
> 
> Just to explain myself so I don't look creepy. I'm kind of a Jewish hippy with a penchant for Indian influences. I'm just as likely to spend a day at a temple singing praises to Shiva as I am to be in a Jewish temple singing the psalms of David.





For the record I am not clicking that link!!!

HM


----------



## Kagehiro

HolyMan said:


> For the record I am not clicking that link!!!
> 
> HM




FYI no pics, just words from a yogi.  It's just discussing the liberation of nudiness.

I'm a big subscriber of creationalism and why we should always be naked.


----------



## renau1g

There are a good many people who should never be naked...


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g said:


> There are a good many people who should never be naked...




And I am one of them lol

HM

To:Kagehiro I'll let anyone be nude that wants to just don't do it me-self.


----------



## Kagehiro

personally it's just comfortable to be free and able to enjoy my property as I see fit.

I would eventually like to make a sort of oasis to enjoy my days by a waterfall, and a oriental style sand garden.  meditate, yoga, and relaxation.


----------



## renau1g

You have one of those rakes for the sand garden? Is it a big garden or small? I've only seen small ones


----------



## Kagehiro

renau1g said:


> You have one of those rakes for the sand garden? Is it a big garden or small? I've only seen small ones




Id like to do a small one, need some property first.  I gave up my house for an apartment.  It was an affordability thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> There are a good many people who should never be naked...



 *looks at self in mirror and shudders greatly *

and like Holy Man, I am not klicking that link!


----------



## Rhun

Wow...I am so glad I've been offline for a few days. Its amazing the direction some of our conversations here end up going.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> There are a good many people who should never be naked...



Yes, but the really bothersome thing is that so many of the ones we WANT to be naked refuse to indulge our wishes!


renau1g said:


> Just messin' with ya. Figured we should take some of the heat off of Leif for once.



Long overdue, but appreciated, nevertheless! 


Rhun said:


> Wow...I am so glad I've been offline for a few days. Its amazing the direction some of our conversations here end up going.



Agreed, my friend!  Sheesh!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Agreed, my friend!  Sheesh!




Looking forward to seeing you in October though. I've got my flight to Tulsa all booked...so as long as JA doesn't forget to pick me up, everything should be golden. I'm looking forward to seeing some of that Arkansas countryside!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Looking forward to seeing you in October though. I've got my flight to Tulsa all booked...so as long as JA doesn't forget to pick me up, everything should be golden. I'm looking forward to seeing some of that Arkansas countryside!



Tulsa?  Okkk, I thought you were riding with Scotley from Memphis, and picking me up on the way to the cabin.   Oh, well, Scott and I will have a good drive up there, with or without you.   And the countryside in the Ozark Mountains* in autumn is indeed quite breathtaking!  We'll try to keep you sober for long enough to see it at least for one moment before we corrupt you totally.

* - Note, to a Ute dude, these may or may not qualify as true "mountains."  To a Colorado person, they definitely do not.  But, hey, they're our Ozarks and we like them just fine!  And, danggit, we'll call them mountains if we want to do so!


----------



## Scotley

I believe a flight to Memphis was cost prohibitive so JA gets to provide transport for Rhun, but I'll still be coming through Jonesboro to bring you along. 

The scenery is better on that side anyway. Coming up through the delta from Memphis all you'd have seen would have been bare recently harvested cotton, soybean and rice fields. My guess is it would be dark before we got into the hills/mountains anyway.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I believe a flight to Memphis was cost prohibitive so JA gets to provide transport for Rhun, but I'll still be coming through Jonesboro to bring you along.
> 
> The scenery is better on that side anyway. Coming up through the delta from Memphis all you'd have seen would have been bare recently harvested cotton, soybean and rice fields. My guess is it would be dark before we got into the hills/mountains anyway.



Great!  When should I look for you?  I'm taking vacation for Thursday as well as Friday, so you're more than welcome to show up at my door from 4:30pm Wednesday on!  If you can swipe an extry day in there, I'm sure we can find many fun, totally non-productive ways to kill the time!


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> I believe a flight to Memphis was cost prohibitive so JA gets to provide transport for Rhun, but I'll still be coming through Jonesboro to bring you along.




Scotley has the right of it. It was $200 cheaper for me to fly into Tulsa. And while I'm not exactly a penny-pincher, $200 IS $200.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun:
as leif and scotly have mentioned, though the ozarks arn't as majestic as the rockys, seeing as they are some of the oldest moutains in the world, they have a high level of soil that is condusive to seasonal tree and shrub populations that have quite a spectacular color display that has been know to even rival the east coast. I lived in southern missouri in the end of my schoold years and remember the best things back then!

Enjoy them if you get to see them on your way in.


----------



## HolyMan

Please Please someone document this trip (I will even sit through a slide show  ) Because i know wheen it comes to gamers and plans they always lead to an adventure and I want to hear all about it 

Only mountains here are the appalachian and they will be a dozen colors come the end of the month 

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Please Please someone document this trip (I will even sit through a slide show  ) Because i know wheen it comes to gamers and plans they always lead to an adventure and I want to hear all about it
> 
> Only mountains here are the appalachian and they will be a dozen colors come the end of the month
> 
> HM



Hmmm, HM, that's a thought.  How about it Scotley, Mowgli, Rhun?  Any of you guys have a digital camera that we could use during the trip?  We might even be able to get a good shot of Mikey when he's in his cups!


----------



## renau1g

I want to see the steaks that I can't have


----------



## Rhun

We actually got snow in our mountains yesterday with the storm that blew through...I think we had snow down to about 6000 feet (Salt Lake proper sits at about 4200 feet). So the mountains actually look awesome right now...you still have some summer colors, you have the brilliant falls colors, and on top of that you have winter white. It is really quite amazing.



Leif said:


> Hmmm, HM, that's a thought.  How about it Scotley, Mowgli, Rhun?  Any of you guys have a digital camera that we could use during the trip?  We might even be able to get a good shot of Mikey when he's in his cups!




I've got a digital camera that I tend to take a lot of pics with. I broke the LCD screen, so all the shots are "best guess" but thus far they still come out pretty well. 



renau1g said:


> I want to see the steaks that I can't have




Now I'm sure we can arrange some pics of those...both before and after!


----------



## Leif

"After" as in the gnawed bones and satisfied smiles, or "after" as in the puddle of regurgitated steak that comes the moring after a hard night's drinking?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> "After" as in the gnawed bones and satisfied smiles, or "after" as in the puddle of regurgitated steak that comes the moring after a hard night's drinking?




Before, in between, and after?


----------



## Kagehiro

i've engineered recycle shoes.  made from paper shredder boxes at work.  cuz the shredded paper feels good on my naked feet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Before, in between, and after?




I prefer the sight of the steaks I won't get to eat in the post-cooking, pre-eating stage, please! I believe you have my e-mail to send those pics to me ? especially of your moutains right now? we only got 1/3 inch of rain so far from that storm today


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I prefer the sight of the steaks I won't get to eat in the post-cooking, pre-eating stage, please! I believe you have my e-mail to send those pics to me ? especially of your moutains right now? we only got 1/3 inch of rain so far from that storm today




I'm going to try to make it up to Snowbird again this weekend for Oktoberfest. If I do get up there, I will definitely get some pics for you.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I'm going to try to make it up to Snowbird again this weekend for Oktoberfest. If I do get up there, I will definitely get some pics for you.



On a totally unrelated note, when I was in college, the campus security "force" hired a new officer late in my freshman year.  He was an old geezer, and he told us we could call him "Snowbird."  We giggled.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> On a totally unrelated note, when I was in college, the campus security "force" hired a new officer late in my freshman year.  He was an old geezer, and he told us we could call him "Snowbird."  We giggled.




LOL. Nice. In this case, though, Snowbird is one of our ski resorts.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> LOL. Nice. In this case, though, Snowbird is one of our ski resorts.



Then I'm sure that your Snowbird is much easier on the eyes than the one I was referring to.  Anyway, have a good trip, have fun, get good pics for us, and, above all, be safe!


----------



## Rhun

It isn't much of a trip. Lol. I'm only about 30 minutes from there.  If I make it up, I will definitely get some pics.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> It isn't much of a trip. Lol. I'm only about 30 minutes from there.  If I make it up, I will definitely get some pics.



Must be nice.  The only thing worth visiting that's 30 minutes away from me is the liquor store. (Da** dry counties!)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Must be nice.  The only thing worth visiting that's 30 minutes away from me is the liquor store. (Da** dry counties!)




I know this will make me sound like an alcoholic, but I would die living in a dry county. LOL. Of course, I'd probably be able to lose that last ten pounds that I can't seem to drop!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I know this will make me sound like an alcoholic, but I would die living in a dry county. LOL. Of course, I'd probably be able to lose that last ten pounds that I can't seem to drop!



You??  Alcohlic?? why, (hic) of coursh not! (hic)  Actually, I really prefer to live in a dry county.  Then again, the only time I have NOT lived in a dry county was the three year period when I was in law school.  (My college is in a different dry county. )  The only real difference is that we have to plan ahead a bit more and drive an extra 15 miles.  It's not really so bad as long as you remember to stock up thoroughly while you're there.


----------



## Rhun

Can I just say that writing a short eulogy, even though it is for a fictional character, is quite difficult.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun: no broken bones or tree bustin'! ok?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Rhun: no broken bones or tree bustin'! ok?




I'll do my best!


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> Scotley has the right of it. It was $200 cheaper for me to fly into Tulsa. And while I'm not exactly a penny-pincher, $200 IS $200.




We fully expect you to bring that $200 you saved in booze.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Great!  When should I look for you?  I'm taking vacation for Thursday as well as Friday, so you're more than welcome to show up at my door from 4:30pm Wednesday on!  If you can swipe an extry day in there, I'm sure we can find many fun, totally non-productive ways to kill the time!




Excellent question. I probably won't know for sure until the week of, but I'll do my best to arrange some non-productive time!


----------



## J. Alexander

Guys

If i dont post next week no biggie okay..mom has to have outpatient surgery and they may keep her over night...so i will either have a lot of time to post or very little


----------



## Scotley

Hey JA, I'm going to take the family down to gulf coast for a few days over fall break, so please take care of my assorted characters until next Friday.


----------



## J. Alexander

Scotley - okay i will take care of them for sure 


The Marshalls - this will be starging next week if you want to field a character let me know

Scott D. - you ready to start the DA


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry, Last week was a full week. I am still trying to decide a weapon style: 2 weapon or archer. what does the party need? I looked like an archer with a palidin and fighter handy.


----------



## J. Alexander

Scott D...play what you would like lol


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry, Last week was a full week. I am still trying to decide a weapon style: 2 weapon or archer. what does the party need? I looked like an archer with a palidin and fighter handy.




As JA said, play what you like. He always finds a way to fit people in. With that said, we are currently heavy on melee fighters in Divine Avengers, and I'm not sure we even have any sort of archer in the group.


----------



## Neurotic

I'd like to play in Marshals. I'll repost the character if you missed it.

Also, a question: on wiki there is a page with masterwork items description. May we use it? And also, is it possible to enhance existing item (by this I'm looking primarily to Vorian)


----------



## J. Alexander

The masterworks on wiki shows some of the things that can be done but they require a lenghty discussino with the dm...as to what is allowed and prices...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ranger (archer type it is), but I will get to it later to day. I am in a bit of a lot of pain right now (Feets have failed me!  )


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Can I just say that writing a short eulogy, even though it is for a fictional character, is quite difficult.



Very nicely done, Rhun!    Hat's off to you!


Scotley said:


> We fully expect you to bring that $200 you saved in booze.



Yesh indooobit-, indyoobit-, indubitably! (hic!)


Scotley said:


> Excellent question. I probably won't know for sure until the week of, but I'll do my best to arrange some non-productive time!



I have faith in you.  You have always been my idol when in comes to being non-productive! 


J. Alexander said:


> Guys
> 
> If i dont post next week no biggie okay..mom has to have outpatient surgery and they may keep her over night...so i will either have a lot of time to post or very little



sorry to hear that, JA, best wishes for her surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Scott DeWar

JA: just to let you know, I am at the point of equipment.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> JA: just to let you know, I am at the point of equipment.




And I've got to buy equipment for Cole, my PC for the Marshall's game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

still trying towork on my character. I have been working for once, just not all of it is electrical. been some farm work lately at the boss's ranch.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> still trying towork on my character. I have been working for once, just not all of it is electrical. been some farm work lately at the boss's ranch.




Hey, work is work...and its important! Glad to hear you've got some going on!


----------



## Neurotic

I sent my marshal char to you, JA. Ignore first version, it was just a draft...I'll post him tomorrow in RG for others to pour through


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Hey, work is work...and its important! Glad to hear you've got some going on!



Thanks for being glad, but I might be a bit more glad!


----------



## Kagehiro

man look at it go.

DEUS EX MACHINA!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Thanks for being glad, but I might be a bit more glad!




I'm sure you are, my friend! Here's hoping the work stays steady, and pays well!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I'm sure you are, my friend! Here's hoping the work stays steady, and pays well!



Hear, hear!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OK, I've had enough random, tasteless wierdness - which (with the latest Kage IC post) has now become offensive (to me) as well.

Todd, I've set my account to ignore Kage so some of my posts might seem odd (since I won't be able to see or respond to his). (Can't see a way to ignore one poster, only entire threads, so . . .)

If this is too much of a problem I'll bow out of The Intelligence Service - a shame, as I like this version of Nico.


----------



## Kagehiro

Mowgli said:


> OK, I've had enough random, tasteless wierdness - which (with the latest Kage IC post) has now become offensive (to me) as well.
> 
> Todd, I've set my account to ignore Kage so some of my posts might seem odd (since I won't be able to see or respond to his). (Can't see a way to ignore one poster, only entire threads, so . . .)
> 
> If this is too much of a problem I'll bow out of The Intelligence Service - a shame, as I like this version of Nico.




don't leave, I'll leave


----------



## Kagehiro

Well yall, I'm out of En World completely.
So this game will be included in that.

deuces yo


----------



## renau1g

Mowgli said:


> OK, I've had enough random, tasteless wierdness - which (with the latest Kage IC post) has now become offensive (to me) as well.
> 
> Todd, I've set my account to ignore Kage so some of my posts might seem odd (since I won't be able to see or respond to his). (Can't see a way to ignore one poster, only entire threads, so . . .)
> 
> If this is too much of a problem I'll bow out of The Intelligence Service - a shame, as I like this version of Nico.




Yeah, same here.


----------



## Leif

renau1g, Mowgli, what did Kagehiro do that was so terrible?  Share, please, pretty please with sugar on top?

Come on!  I need some juicy details!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Not worth taking up board space (or keeping the issue alive) really.


----------



## Scott DeWar

since KH has bowed out, does that mean you two are staying?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kagehiro said:


> don't leave, I'll leave






Kagehiro said:


> Well yall, I'm out of En World completely.
> So this game will be included in that.
> 
> deuces yo




Fair enough. I retract my withdrawal from The Intelligence Service (if JA is cool with it, that is).


----------



## renau1g

Mowgli said:


> Fair enough. I retract my withdrawal from The Intelligence Service (if JA is cool with it, that is).




Same.


----------



## Scott DeWar

good. beacause if you two left, i would have left too.


----------



## HolyMan

My question is do people come to boards alot to cause that kind of "drama" it was the first time I saw anything like that on here. Granted I have only been on for four months, this my second time around. And I was only on about three-four months the first time but I don't see why anyone would act so (for lack of a better word) crazy. I'm all for letting the subject drop just want to know if I should be on the look out.

HM


----------



## Rhun

It is extremely rare, at least here at En World...I've only seen a couple of cases in the years I've been a member here. I've seen that type of behavior much more frequently on other sites. I wouldn't worry about it, but just know it can happen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

What Rhun said.


----------



## Scott DeWar

As you can tell, I have been around for a little bit longer the 4 months, but for the record, I have never seen such behavior before ever.

There was once where someone made a history for a character that ws so full of curse words, you could not even read it. That person left too.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Back*

Hey guys

Sorry your wandering DM missed all the drama but you guys handled it nicely...and I would have booted Keghero I will not lose three players for one..

Let me catch up on the action post this morning and I will start posting this afternoon. Mom came thru the surgery well and is back to being her same old dragon lady self..

JA


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Sorry your wandering DM missed all the drama but you guys handled it nicely...and I would have booted Keghero I will not lose three players for one..




So we can ignore his IC post about burning babies? LOL.



J. Alexander said:


> Let me catch up on the action post this morning and I will start posting this afternoon. Mom came thru the surgery well and is back to being her same old dragon lady self.




Glad to hear that your mom is okay, JA!


----------



## renau1g

Me too. Good news JA.


----------



## J. Alexander

hmmm i missed that let me recheck


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Great news - glad she came through OK.

Welcome back!


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> hmmm i missed that let me recheck




Nevermind...he edited the post to one about the demon claiming his PC. But originally there was a post about him stealing babies and lighting them all on fire. LOL.


----------



## J. Alexander

Dam......that is sick and twisted....yep yep that would have earned him a boot..i mean you can allude to things like that as a dm etc as part of the setting of a game  but for a player to comment or borach that idea..sick sick sick....

makes me glad i have a 357...a 45...a .40.. a couple of 9's..a few 44's and the old standby of .380....


----------



## ghostcat

Rhun said:


> Nevermind...he edited the post to one about the demon claiming his PC. But originally there was a post about him stealing babies and lighting them all on fire. LOL.



I missed that bit, no wonder you guys throw a wobbly. That is so sick, its frightening.

BTW JA. Good news about your mum.


----------



## renau1g

J. Alexander said:


> makes me glad i have a 357...a 45...a .40.. a couple of 9's..a few 44's and the old standby of .380....




These are guns, correct? I feel stupid.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> These are guns, correct? I feel stupid.




They are. The numbers all refer to the caliber (diameter of the bore) of the weapon.


----------



## renau1g

Cool, that's what I thought. We're more a rifle-type up here. Handguns are more restricted in Canada.


----------



## J. Alexander

Renaulg,

Yeah hadnguns in Canada can be a real pain...the paperwork involved in taking one into Canada still gives me headaches just thinking about it.

And for the record I am a peace loving sweet individual who just happens to at one time collect firearms....but if ever accused of parnonia I will simply blame spending to much time with Scotley and Leif....Mowgli is just to mellow.....to install anytype or parnonia


----------



## Scott DeWar

not only that renalg, but handguns are not that effective aginst bears, moose,carabu and alien invaders.

I actually missed the post about the babies, otherwise I would have reported him to the moderators immediately. I have cirtain political/moral standings that would have elicited a response of strong content. And that is all that I think is safe to say in the EN World community.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> not only that renalg, but handguns are not that effective aginst bears, moose,carabu and alien invaders.




You'd be surprised. I know several people that have taken out just those types of critters with a good old .357. Alien invaders not withstanding.


----------



## renau1g

J. Alexander said:


> And for the record I am a peace loving sweet individual who just happens to at one time collect firearms....but if ever accused of parnonia I will simply blame spending to much time with Scotley and Leif....Mowgli is just to mellow.....to install anytype or parnonia






Scott DeWar said:


> not only that renalg, but handguns are not that effective aginst bears, moose,carabu and alien invaders.




AH.... but handguns are effective against the undead, zombies are particularly susceptible to them (although a hunting rifle is by far a better choice)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5_qlhjsusQ]YouTube - Zombie Wars: Headshot!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> You'd be surprised. I know several people that have taken out just those types of critters with a good old .357. Alien invaders not withstanding.




I did however forget about the .44 magnum, the most poserful handgun in the world according to Harry Calahan.


----------



## J. Alexander

True True very effective agains undead  especially when friends of yours as a joke one christmas had made up for you 6 silver bullets chambered for the 357...


----------



## Rhun

I find that a good old 12 gauge works great against zombies and ghouls.


----------



## renau1g

Re-load is too long on it, by the time you've reloaded they're all over you. Nice back-up weapon though to open locked doors, etc.


----------



## Scott DeWar

but a 12 ga on full open choke with silver shot makes a fey wide dispersion of deadly damage! especially when intersparsed with specially blessed Koser salt.


----------



## J. Alexander

why do i find it intriguing that we all seem to have thought about this before more or less


----------



## Scott DeWar

too many b class movies seen? I get the idea of the salt from an episode of the x pliles.


----------



## renau1g

Well, isn't a scout's motto to always be prepared? 

I prefer to be ready when the inevitable zombie uprising happens... although I suppose I should go buy some more guns for that. A client of mine creates his own guns for big game hunting. I help him get government funding for his crazy designs. This year he was designing double-barrelled aluminum hunting rifles weighing about 12 lbs, last year was much cooler. 

He decided he wanted to hunt rhinos, so he developed a 700 calibre hunting rifle, the rounds were described to me to be the size of pop cans. It can blow a hole in the tough exterior of a rhino. Their shop is located about a block from my office, so if the zompocalypse happens when I'm at work I'm heading there...


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> He decided he wanted to hunt rhinos, so he developed a 700 calibre hunting rifle, the rounds were described to me to be the size of pop cans. It can blow a hole in the tough exterior of a rhino. Their shop is located about a block from my office, so if the zompocalypse happens when I'm at work I'm heading there...




Sounds like he exaggerated a bit, since 700 caliber would be 0.7 inches diameter...and a soda can is about 2.25" in diameter. But it would be the size of a standard paint ball (0.68 inch diameter). 

I have no doubt something like that could blow a whole in a Rhino or a house, though.


----------



## Neurotic

Good to have you back, JA. I'm glad everything worked out fine.

Now some personal experience:
there is a gun usualy mounted on armored vehicle on the swivel. I witnessed bullet from that thing go through outer wall of the house (about 1 foot of bricks) loosing it's copper outside shell while inner steel core went through two inner walls and embedded itself on the other side of the house going almost straight through.

True it is anti-aircraft machine gun, but ammo size is about human finger in all dimensions (but probably somewhat bigger with copper still in place)

That would go through whole herd of rhinos...but they are endangered and they should not be shot for any reason, we've doing enough damage as is.


----------



## J. Alexander

your proably talking about a 50 calibure heavy machine gun....hey are often used for antiaircrat.........perhaps a 20mm but the description sounds l ike a 50..


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have seen the ammo for a 28 mm vucan cannon. that is some impressive $h1_, er stuff. I have also seen a 50 cal sniper rifle and round. that is just plain scary!

the rhino round would probably make a whole the size of a soda can going in as it mushroomed against the tough hide.

7.62 NATO rounds can be altered to so some bad damage as well, but that is all I have to say about that.

I am sorry to deter this thread from its proper discussion of the zombieocolypse, but I have a d and d question:
Can a level 3 character have had the opertunity to have trained a mule to be not scared of supernatral creatures and not jump and balk at say, well as we have been talking about it: Zombies, without making a handle animal check?


----------



## J. Alexander

Sure you dm is feeling geneous tonight


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:


> Renaulg,
> 
> Yeah handguns in Canada can be a real pain...the paperwork involved in taking one into Canada still gives me headaches just thinking about it.
> 
> And for the record I am a peace loving sweet individual who just happens to at one time collect firearms....but if ever accused of paranoia I will simply blame spending too much time with Scotley and Leif....Mowgli is just too mellow.....to install anytype or paranoia




 No comment.     I especially won't mention that college road trip where your penchant for handguns combined with my penchant for cussing and ranting at cops despite the fact that I was clearly in violation of the speed laws and a substantial purchase of large bottles of spirits in spite of our sub21 years nearly made us permanent guests of the state of Missouri's hospitality. 

Oh and remember to wear your seatbelt next week, its the law. 

Glad to have you back and even more glad to hear you mom is doing well.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> No comment.     I especially won't mention that college road trip where your penchant for handguns combined with my penchant for cussing and ranting at cops despite the fact that I was clearly in violation of the speed laws and a substantial purchase of large bottles of spirits in spite of our sub21 years nearly made us permanent guests of the state of Missouri's hospitality.




You realize I have to road trip with JA next weekend, right? You're scaring me a little.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> You realize I have to road trip with JA next weekend, right? You're scaring me a little.




You should actually feel relieved that you are flying to Tulsa instead of Memphis. I was behind the wheel on the trip in question.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:
			
		

> Cool, that's what I thought. We're more a rifle-type up here. Handguns are more restricted in Canada.



If they ever 'try' to restrict handguns down here, I PITY THE FOOL who draws the short straw and has to ATTEMPT to separate JA from his guns! 

JA:  Glad your mom is better! 

Rhun: re: your coming road trip with JA --  Be afraid!  Be VERY DAMN afraid!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> 7.62 NATO rounds can be altered to so some bad damage as well, but that is all I have to say about that.
> 
> I am sorry to deter this thread from its proper discussion of the zombieocolypse, but I have a d and d question:
> Can a level 3 character have had the opertunity to have trained a mule to be not scared of supernatral creatures and not jump and balk at say, well as we have been talking about it: Zombies, without making a handle animal check?






J. Alexander said:


> Sure you dm is feeling geneous tonight




Cool! thanks! I should have a character really soon now.

oh, and what recommendatins for favored enimy do you have. I was going to choose the 'national favorite' of mages.


----------



## renau1g

I woulda suggested baby-killers, but that seems to be resolved, so mages sounds fun.


----------



## J. Alexander

Hmmmmm

that is a tough one.......how about lycan's


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shapechangin' beasts? sounds good to me. now i need t wome weight balencing and make a history inclucing why he hates them Lycans.


----------



## J. Alexander

Okay but here is the trade off..your were trained against all types of lycans ...not each individual type so your scope is much broader...you will only get one other fovored enemey


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, broad hatred: lycans and at later time in levels He  will get one other favored enemy. that gives hime time to meet and greet something and learn to hate it.


----------



## HolyMan

Could you later on take the focus off the board group and get a lower bonus vs. a specific foe of that race (kind of a nemsis bonus) 

Look at Drittz and Artemis (I think their bonuses cancel each other). 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

JA: will you take a look at what I have thus far? background pending. a few  things like age and such pending.still have some stuff to buy.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> You should actually feel relieved that you are flying to Tulsa instead of Memphis. I was behind the wheel on the trip in question.




Really good to know, actually! Now Leif just has to be afraid.



Leif said:


> Rhun: re: your coming road trip with JA --  Be afraid!  Be VERY DAMN afraid!




Don't worry. I am!


----------



## Scott DeWar

you had best be nice. he is the dm after all isn't he?


----------



## J. Alexander

HM

Yes I would proably allow a switch...i dont see an issue at all as characters develope over time

Scott
Looks good


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Really good to know, actually! Now Leif just has to be afraid.



Nahhh, not me.  If Scotley was going to get me killed, he'd have done so LONG before now!  I think I must be either immune.....or........SOMEthing.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

maybe he was waiting to be listed as you benificiary, Leif. better check your life Insurence.

by the way, is this the weekend for Leifcon '09?

JA : I will have the background and description soon. there is probably one other item I will be carrieing still.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scott DeWar said:


> by the way, is this the weekend for Leifcon '09?




LakeCon '09. We never have firmed up a date for LeifCon (I'd love to do something this Spring, Leif (April, maybe?)!


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> LakeCon '09.




This gonna be some fun...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oops, got the conventions mixed up. _lake_con '09 then. Is that this weekend?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

It is indeed! Sometime Friday to sometime Sunday.


----------



## renau1g

Well...have fun with that. Hopefully pictures of the festivities can be made available to us poor shlubs who can't come


----------



## Scott DeWar

And don't forget Renalg, we need to make a toast in their general direction at least once a day!


----------



## Leif

*LeifCon I 2010?*



Mowgli said:


> LakeCon '09. We never have firmed up a date for LeifCon (I'd love to do something this Spring, Leif (April, maybe?)!



April is probably very doable for me as well!


----------



## Lou

Did anyone else find the EnWorld news article about the WOTC copyright infringement lawsuits strange? The settlements were for $100k and $150k, but the requested default judgement was only about $46k. 

Xedr reminded me that judges hate entering default judgements, but the amount was much less than the settlement amounts. 

Is the lesson here that it's better to default than to settle with WOTC? That would be unusual to say to the least.  What we don't know are the actions of the individual infringers.  That is likely driving the amounts.


----------



## renau1g

I didn't understand the Default Judgement (is that like bankruptcy?).


----------



## Lou

renau1g said:


> I didn't understand the Default Judgement (is that like bankruptcy?).




A default judgement may be entered by the judge against the defendant when the defendant is properly served with the lawsuit but does not appear in court to defend the claims. You must be given an *opportunity* *to be heard* in court, but if you do not appear, you lose. Judges hate to enter default judgements, because the judge wants the case to end with both sides participating.

In this case, it appears that WOTC had damages and attorneys fees that could be directly shown to be the result of the defaulting defendant's actions. In a civil action, the standard is only "more likely than not." If you don't appear to argue your case, then your not likely to win on close issues, like the likelihood your actions caused the damages.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Well...have fun with that. Hopefully pictures of the festivities can be made available to us poor shlubs who can't come




Thanks for reminding me that I need to charge my camera battery! I plan to take some pics. I've never been to Arkansas, but I hear its purty country.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is 'PURDY', dehy ain't got no t's down 'air


----------



## HolyMan

Actually isn't it "purdty"? (PURR-tea)

as in "You sure do have a purdty mouth." - Deliverance


----------



## Rhun

No banjos!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

My brother's got a fair amount of talent with anything musical, and is teaching himself banjo (to complement his guitar, bass, keyboards, writing and singing). This song's got a bit of banjo in it . . . especially nice for the last minute or so.

C'Waste MaThyme - Alan Patterson, 2009


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Off to the lake for the weekend. Back sometime Sunday!


----------



## renau1g

Have a fun and safe trip all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

no drinking and driving, and don't let leif destroy too many more brain cells with alcohol. being a lawyer means he has a limited supply and all , ya' know


----------



## Lou

Mowgli said:


> My brother's got a fair amount of talent with anything musical, and is teaching himself banjo (to complement his guitar, bass, keyboards, writing and singing). This song's got a bit of banjo in it . . . especially nice for the last minute or so.
> 
> C'Waste MaThyme - Alan Patterson, 2009




This is well done. Alan really has talent. It must be good, my teenager asked, "What is that????" in a bad way.


----------



## Scott DeWar

rofl! that sounds just like a teenager!

I listened to the song, there. I loved it man! it sounded at the first to have a bit of cat stevens in it. If he ever decides to play in the roots blues and bar b que fest of columbia, be sure to let me know, eh?!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Lou said:


> This is well done. Alan really has talent. It must be good, my teenager asked, "What is that????" in a bad way.




Yeah, I get the same reaction when I play his stuff in the office at school. My grown associates generally really like him though.



Scott DeWar said:


> rofl! that sounds just like a teenager!
> 
> I listened to the song, there. I loved it man! it sounded at the first to have a bit of cat stevens in it. If he ever decides to play in the roots blues and bar b que fest of columbia, be sure to let me know, eh?!




I'll let you know, and I'll pass along both compliments! Thanks!


----------



## renau1g

Well it seemed like you survived?


----------



## Scott DeWar

he has, and scott sent me an e-mail, so I think they  durvived and shoud be posting agin tomorrow when the hangovers are over.

best cure for a hangover: more booze!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Everyone survived - not even any accidents to speak of! Back to real life and ready to rumble!


----------



## renau1g

Wunderbar. I'm still waiting for those pictures...


----------



## Rhun

Talk about a horribly exhausting travel day back to Salt Lake, though. LOL. Flight delays, full flights, obese people oozing over into my seat. Ugh!

Still, it was totally worth it! I haven't downloaded any of the pics I took from my camera yet, but I hope to get that done today.


----------



## Scotley

Glad to see you made it home safe and sound if a little worse for wear. It was a great time. I look forward to the pics.


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> Talk about a horribly exhausting travel day back to Salt Lake, though. LOL. Flight delays, full flights, obese people oozing over into my seat. Ugh!




Reminds me of my trip home from LA, a few years ago when I attended the E3 convention. The flight from LA to Phoenix (stupid of me I know, but it was 1/2 the price) was only like 45 minutes, but the old, decrepit woman next to me kept falling asleep and I think she let go in her pants as well. The guy next to me was a behemoth of a man, linebacker proportions and so I was in an unenvious position, while my friend ended up in the fire exit aisle next to a really cute young girl. I was not impressed.


----------



## Rhun

I always have bad experience flying through Phoenix (which, of course, if where I flew through this trip). It seems like I might have to stop doing that.


----------



## Rhun

Alright, some pics...

From left to right: Bill, A bunch of Leif's dice, our grilled porterhouse steaks (bone-in), Leif and Mowgli, myself, and Mike.


----------



## Rhun

And some more pics...

From left to right: The steaks (prior to being cooked), Scotley and Chris, Scotley, Mowgli and Chris, J. Alexander, and the battlemat showing our desperate fight against a bunch of Tusked Terrors.


----------



## HolyMan

Great pics specially of the food  Everyone survived and that's always a plus

btw what is the Tusk Battle Terror (or whatever)??

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

A Tusk Terror is a 110 hp boar that jumps so well it might as well be flying, and has the Spring Attack feat. Our poor party was mauled by a group of them - they almost took us, but in the end we barbecued . . .


----------



## Rhun

It also just dawned on me while looking at the pics just how cool it is to use beer bottle caps to represent your PC. We rock!


----------



## HolyMan

Long as you weren't the _Bud Light _cap LOL. Sounds like you guys needed a Tamor Hunter with you and someone to bring their minitures (not the little alcohol bottles.. although they would make kool character models.)


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Long as you weren't the _Bud Light _cap LOL.




My PC was the Samuel Adams cap!



HolyMan said:


> Sounds like you guys needed a Tamor Hunter with you and someone to bring their minitures (not the little alcohol bottles.. although they would make kool character models.)




I don't know what a Tamor Hunter is. But the Tusked Terrors were definitely a tough fight. The only thing we had going for us was that they didn't actually do much damage when they hit...of course, they hit A LOT.


----------



## renau1g

At least you bar-b-q'd them after. Seems like you had fun. Maybe LakeCon '10 or '11, if they happen, I'll be in a better position to go.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I didn't understand the Default Judgement (is that like bankruptcy?).



Nay.  the Louier one 'splained it, so I shan't thrash a dead horse, other than to say that a default is what happens when you fail to respond to a lawsuit.



Lou said:


> Did anyone else find the EnWorld news article about the WOTC copyright infringement lawsuits strange? The settlements were for $100k and $150k, but the requested default judgement was only about $46k.
> 
> Xedr reminded me that judges hate entering default judgements, but the amount was much less than the settlement amounts.
> 
> Is the lesson here that it's better to default than to settle with WOTC? That would be unusual to say to the least.  What we don't know are the actions of the individual infringers.  That is likely driving the amounts.



Still, even xedr knows that when you default a judge has little choice! 


Rhun said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I need to charge my camera battery! I plan to take some pics. I've never been to Arkansas, but I hear its purty country.



I can't wait to see those pics!  Hurry up, Rhun!


Mowgli said:


> Off to the lake for the weekend. Back sometime Sunday!



And a glorious retreat it was!  Now if only I had some friends that I actually LIKE to spend the weekends with....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> I can't wait to see those pics!  Hurry up, Rhun!




He's got 10 of them up a few posts back.


----------



## renau1g

He's still recovering from the hurting those boars put on 'em


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> He's got 10 of them up a few posts back.



Ok, thanks, got 'em!  What a terrible pic of me, though!  Aaaauuugggghh!


----------



## Leif

I wanna see the group shots he took of us all on the steps!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Lucky will likely put the ones he took up on Facebook, or e-mail them to us.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> He's still recovering from the hurting those boars put on 'em



Those boars wouldn't have been nearly so terrifying if a certain Canadian who shall remain nameless had been there with us!


----------



## Scotley

HolyMan said:


> Long as you weren't the _Bud Light _cap LOL. Sounds like you guys needed a Tamor Hunter with you and someone to bring their minitures (not the little alcohol bottles.. although they would make kool character models.)




Actually, it is worse than that. One player was represented by a pull tab from a Bud Light_ pull tab_. Miniatures would have been nice. 

Great pics Rhun, but those are my dice not Leif's. His are much newer and more pristine than the old rounded-off ones I have. 

Mike L. took the stair pics, so I guess we'll have to wait a bit for those.


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> At least you bar-b-q'd them after. Seems like you had fun. Maybe LakeCon '10 or '11, if they happen, I'll be in a better position to go.




I strongly suspect we'll have a LakeCon '10+ This was year three and they just keep getting better. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Scotley

Hey Mowgli, we gotta do tee-shirts or better yet sweatshirts next year.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'd even think about doing one this year! IMHO, they're better if you do 'em right after and can come up with some quote or happening from the event to reference.

I don't want to hijack the thread for this, but if you guys want to discuss it here we might be able to come up with something suitable . . .


----------



## HolyMan

I think this thread is past hi-jacking... 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> I think this thread is past hi-jacking...
> 
> HM




Well, technically it is an OUT OF CHARACTER thread, so you really can't hi-jack it too badly. And I now know first hand, that they have a lot of out of character banter even during table top games. So this fits the profile.


----------



## HolyMan

I was refering to the 1,000+ posts aren't we "past" are limit and I haven't table topped in so long I almost forgot the banter that takes a combat from 1/2 an hour to taking almost 2 hours lol

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> I was refering to the 1,000+ posts aren't we "past" are limit and I haven't table topped in so long I almost forgot the banter that takes a combat from 1/2 an hour to taking almost 2 hours lol




I'm not sure there really is still a "1000 post limit" on threads or not. With that said, since this is JA's game, he needs to start the new thread.


----------



## Rhun

I wanted to point out, that after countless hours of harassment from Leif, I am now a Community Supporter. Thanks Leif!


----------



## renau1g

Well done Rhun. I have held off for now, especially with them giving away the subscription I've already paid for, as free as part of the CS accounts... Grrr....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Nice, Rhun! Welcome to the fold . . .


----------



## Rhun

Thanks. Leif's logic was flawless on Saturday when he talked me into signing up...of course, I can't remember the exact argument he used now, but I do remember it made sense.


----------



## renau1g

Usually after imbibing a few beverages makes one more suggestible. That and Leif's +12 bonus to bluff...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I think what finally convinced me was Morrus' slant:

Is it worth the price of one hardback book a year (actually a little less than the publisher's price) to keep ENWorld 'alive?' I'm gonna spend more than that on other gaming related stuff that likely won't be used directly in my lifetime.

In those terms, I had to say it's worth it to me . . .


----------



## renau1g

You do make a compelling point sir. Is it the same price/month and per year?

With where the CDN$ has risen to vs the USD$ it's nearly par so these USD$ purchases are looking much better now.


----------



## renau1g

Alright, you all twisted my arm....here we go: 1st post as a CS


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*AWESOME!*

Two new CS's in one day! (And that's just the two I know personally).


----------



## Rhun

Woo-hoo! We've gotta be close to the goal now!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I wanted to point out, that after countless hours of harassment from Leif, I am now a Community Supporter. Thanks Leif!



Kudos!    Gee, was it really my fault?  Cool!


Rhun said:


> Thanks. Leif's logic was flawless on Saturday when he talked me into signing up...of course, I can't remember the exact argument he used now, but I do remember it made sense.



Logic?  Me?  Surely not! 


renau1g said:


> You do make a compelling point sir. Is it the same price/month and per year?



It's a bit more per year at $3/month, I think.  As I recall, when I started paying it was $29/year as opposed to $36/year currently.


renau1g said:


> With where the CDN$ has risen to vs the USD$ it's nearly par so these USD$ purchases are looking much better now.



Grrrr!  WhatEVER!


----------



## Rhun

All you, Leif! This is one of the things that I can blame you for that you truly are responsible for! Bask in the glory!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> All you, Leif! This is one of the things that I can blame you for that you truly are responsible for! Bask in the glory!



I think you were more drunk than you realized.  The way I remember it, it was Mowgli's argument about how insignificant $3 really was that convinced you.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I think you were more drunk than you realized.




I much prefer that state to my current one!


----------



## renau1g

Mowgli said:


> Two new CS's in one day! (And that's just the two I know personally).




I believe Morrus had it somewhere close to 300-ish (a bit less, but close) yesterday


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> I believe Morrus had it somewhere close to 300-ish (a bit less, but close) yesterday




That is still a long, long way to go toward his goal of 1000.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, he mentioned something like he was hoping by end of Jan to end up there, rather than the end of Dec.


----------



## Rhun

Well, that is a little bit better than.  Hopefully with some steady cash coming in every month, he can wait it out a little longer and see if we can't get to that 1000 person goal.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am glad you all had a great time this past weekend, and I really liked the fotos rhun. thank you for that, although now i have to get those ugly people out of my memory...


----------



## HolyMan

ROFLMAO!!!! Glad you look like a super model Scott 

HM


----------



## Rhun

Looks like we have to talk Dewar and HolyMan into becoming Community Supporters now. Leif and Mowgli...state your case!


----------



## HolyMan

I am on my way to becoming 1 of a 1,000 I promised EnWorld they would get their $36.00 before I go out and buy anything new for D&D (although there is nothing new I don't play alot of 4e), but they get my first extra cash missed alot of work due to the stupid flu so I'm behind  on the bills. Next extra cash goes to supporting my fave place.

HM


----------



## Rhun

No worries, HM. I was mostly (like 80%) teasing anyway!


----------



## HolyMan

I knew lol just wanted everyone to know I will be joining the CS group asap.

Also I may want to change my avatar it is small already who knows what will happen when I go CS.


----------



## Rhun

I keep thinking about changing my avatar too...but I'm not sure what I would want to use.


----------



## renau1g

I switched a bunch for a little while there, I've seemed to settle upon my current one, it's pretty good IMHO.


----------



## Rhun

It is pretty good!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

renau1g said:


> I switched a bunch for a little while there, I've seemed to settle upon my current one, it's pretty good IMHO.




As we demonstrated very well last weekend, your avatar exemplifies my gaming life (my luck _and_ my griping about it).


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> As we demonstrated very well last weekend, your avatar exemplifies my gaming life (my luck _and_ my griping about it).




It is true. So true.


----------



## Leif

I like your avatar, too, Rhun.  Kind of a classic, imho.


----------



## Rhun

I started using it back when the whole "Go Play" thing was going on...a right pointing triangle was like the symbol for that or something.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just keep in mind that i live with some friends of mine and I am about $1200.00 still behind on rent and utilites due to slow work.


----------



## Rhun

I know, just giving you a hard time Dewar! Real life comes first, after all.


----------



## renau1g

So I just had someone send me a PM telling me they were offended by my avatar and alerting the mods that it was violating the policies of the site by having a swear word...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Though it won't have quite the same impact, if you're censured you could always photoshop out the offensive vulgarity and replace it with 'Shucks' or 'Dang It.'


----------



## Rhun

It wasn't me! I use that word about a thousand times a day at work.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah we'll see. I don't have photoshop but have gotten decent with MS paint. I've made a few gag pictures of ppl in the office, including one guy named Mark Morrison, who just so happens to share the name with the guy who sang Return of the Mack, so I worked his head onto the singers body... it was actually pretty decent...

Mark Morrison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rhun

Shouldn't be too hard to edit in MS Paint. If you have trouble, let me know...I'm an MS Paint guru. Hell, I designed the continental map for my homebrew in MS Paint! LOL.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

'Poop' would actually be pretty funny . . .

I bite my tongue to keep from using it at work (since I work with elementary age kids). And at home (Caroline heard me say '@ss' the other day and hasn't let me forget it yet).


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> It wasn't me! I use that word about a thousand times a day at work.



I invoke the name of the inventer of the gravity flush toilet: Thomas L. Crapper, but I just use the shortend version of it... Crapp. only I use it about ten thousand times a day. 

Renalg, You could put that on it to refer to a pair of ones in a game of crapps.


----------



## Rhun

Luckily, I work in a place where most people swear just as much as I do. LOL.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Luckily, I work in a place where most people swear just as much as I do. LOL.



Wow, a whole HERD of qxewing ziflitoping marwingles!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Wow, a whole HERD of qxewing ziflitoping marwingles!




LOL. Hmmm...I need a Leif to Common translator.


----------



## Neurotic

It's simple: he said Wow, a whole HERD of ****ing self-*******-righteous misfits

Since censorship is active, actual translation may differ by your interpretation of the above


----------



## Scott DeWar

close enough for me.


----------



## Rhun

I got it now!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> LOL. Hmmm...I need a Leif to Common translator.



Lotsa luck finding one of THOSE!


----------



## Scott DeWar

i don't think they exist. my little bable fish croaked when he tried to translate.


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> So I just had someone send me a PM telling me they were offended by my avatar and alerting the mods that it was violating the policies of the site by having a swear word...




Bummer, maybe 'Curses!' would be a decent substitute?


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:


> 'Poop' would actually be pretty funny . . .
> 
> I bite my tongue to keep from using it at work (since I work with elementary age kids). And at home (Caroline heard me say '@ss' the other day and hasn't let me forget it yet).




Heh, yeah, at about age 3 Flynn was going around saying 'dammit' every time he dropped something. We blame his grandmother. Her mom not mine. My mom was famous for her outburst of "shoot, shoot, heck!" when she was mad at me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

when I was in trouble I heard my first and middle name screamed as one word. i really thought that my name was davidandrew! for the longest time ... unless i was in really big trouble i heard what i thought was a middle name: D@__1t!. So My perception of my name was davidandrew D@__!t well into my teens. I can't immagine why


----------



## HolyMan

Lucky it didn't have you thinking you were two people david an drew LOl that could have caused all kinds of theropy problems 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

What are you talking about? You mean we arn't seperate individuals?!


----------



## Rhun

I always got the first and middle name from my mom too...still do, some days: MATTHEW GRANT!!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> i don't think they exist. my little bable fish croaked when he tried to translate.



Heh heh heh, my cunning pan comes to fruition!


Rhun said:


> I always got the first and middle name from my mom too...still do, some days: MATTHEW GRANT!!!



Scotley and I have the advantage(?) of being customarily called by our middle names, so that particular parental activity is foreign to us.


----------



## HolyMan

A bump for http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264438-four-lands-intelligence-service.html

Just wanted to know what is up haven't seen JA here in the OOC 

HM


----------



## Neurotic

We don't usualy have middle names except for devout christians who sometimes make christened names and 'normal' names different. But there are usualy any number of 'child nicknames' and when you hear your full name you know something hit the fan and you're in for ribbing.


----------



## Rhun

JA has just been extremely busy. I'm sure he'll get some new posts up this week, as soon as he gets a chance.

As far as the "Christian" name thing goes, Neurotic, I actually have one of those too: Achilleus, after Saint Achilleus. So I guess you could call me Matthew Grant Achilleus if you were really upset with me! LOL.


----------



## Scotley

JA is likely still recovering from the excesses of LakeCon.  

I'm sure he'll be back with us shortly.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> JA is likely still recovering from the excesses of LakeCon.




It must have been those 36 ounce steaks!


----------



## HolyMan

Rhun the new avatar is scary and had me thinking someone new posted here lol

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Rhun the new avatar is scary




Then it is doing its job well!


----------



## renau1g

RAWR! You look so malevolent and I thought you were such a nice guy  

Did Leif corrupt you?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Did Leif corrupt you?




He put a curse on me!


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> RAWR! You look so malevolent and I thought you were such a nice guy
> 
> Did Leif corrupt you?






Rhun said:


> He put a curse on me!



BADOOM!!  My evil, cunning plan comes to fruition!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> BADOOM!!  My evil, cunning plan comes to fruition!




But only one of your evil, cunning plans. I'm sure you have many more.


----------



## Leif

Ooops, that's right!  Got to get back to work on that nefariousness (nefariosity?) straightaway!

In fact, I've got a whole troop of wizards who are out in the wilderness of the Gaskar Hills who are just waiting for me to spring some new and nasty surprise on them!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> In fact, I've got a whole troop of wizards who are out in the wilderness of the Gaskar Hills who are just waiting for me to spring some new and nasty surprise on them!




Well, that sounds like a bit of excitement! What are you going to do to them?


----------



## renau1g

Oh yes tell us here so Xavier can have some OOC knowledge there


----------



## Rhun

Better watch it, Ryan! The metagame gods frown upon such things, and visit horrible punishment on those they find guilty!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Well, that sounds like a bit of excitement! What are you going to do to them?



We shall see.  Or, rather, THEY shall see!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> We shall see.  Or, rather, THEY shall see!




As long as I don't see!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> As long as I don't see!



Just shut your eyes, Rhun.  I won't hit you, I promise!


----------



## Scott DeWar

huh, a promise from a dm.
riiiiiiight.


----------



## Rhun

Don't worry...I trust you Leif!


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey rhun, you got something brown on your nose ...


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> hey rhun, you got something brown on your nose ...




Perhaps, but it is never a bad idea to suck up to the DM.


----------



## Leif

I hate to interrupt this fest of sucking up, but I must remind you, I guess, that I'm not the DM here.


----------



## HolyMan

HAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH

that is funny 

HM


----------



## Neurotic

Now, that I stopped laughing, what's up with our (true) DM?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I hate to interrupt this fest of sucking up, but I must remind you, I guess, that I'm not the DM here.




No, but you are at least co-DM in one of the other games I'm in.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> No, but you are at least co-DM in one of the other games I'm in.



True enough.  But, ah, like you say, I'm only co-DM of the Constables of the 14th Ward game.  If you're planning to suck-up in that game you'd better have your heavy-duty knee pads on, 'cause I've heard that Scotley really knows how to hold his "licker."


----------



## HolyMan

EWWW!!! I need to go gouge(scoop,dig,carve,burrow,excavate) my eyes out.

should have used gash(lacerate,slash,pierce,cut,hew,slice) LOL ok putting the thesaurus away now

HM


----------



## Rhun

Yes, that was pretty bad...very disturbing.


----------



## Leif

Apologies, all.  Got a bit carried away there.


----------



## HolyMan

N_ Liwf S0rru an0yt baf podt mt eues arw g0ygw 0ut LOL 

HN


----------



## Leif

Wow, HM, gouging out your eyes made your posts much easier to understand.


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> N_ Liwf S0rru an0yt baf podt mt eues arw g0ygw 0ut LOL
> 
> HN






Leif said:


> Wow, HM, gouging out your eyes made your posts much easier to understand.



I am sorry, but I do not understand that language.


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> N_ Liwf S0rru an0yt baf podt mt eues arw g0ygw 0ut LOL
> 
> HN




Now I remember when you were playing Ragnok the dwarf...that is what his posts looked like because he didn't speak common too well! LOL. Nobody could figure out what he was saying.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Now I remember when you were playing Ragnok the dwarf...that is what his posts looked like because he didn't speak common too well! LOL. Nobody could figure out what he was saying.



I had forgotten that!  But, yes, ol' Jerrand Redband was with us for awhile, wasn't he?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I had forgotten that!  But, yes, ol' Jerrand Redband was with us for awhile, wasn't he?




A couple of months, if I remember correctly.


----------



## HolyMan

Ah Jerrand Redband I made that user name thinking that it would be my character and I would play him. The warrior cleric, my first post I jumped into a game that was looking for a cleric (and this was an LEW game) Without knowing the rules for here (I was eager to jump in) I posted right in there game 

And you can blame the "dwarf speak" on Trouvere his Gildrim character talked close to that way and I loved it He was right dwarves should have an accent.

HM


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, you did a great job with your dwarf-speak. If nobody can understand it, you're doing it right!


----------



## Leif

I agree with Rhun's statement, but sblocked translations to common are always appreciated! 

[sblock=EEEEK]
We've totally hijacked JA's OOC thread, and now it's over the 1000-post "limit", so it's time for a new thread.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

where is JA? and holyman, that dwarf is leading another expadition into the swamp, just to let you know. I really have to read close to understand it. think "old scottish accent"


----------



## HolyMan

LOL bet your having a blast Scott and btw he can speak fleunt common and a lot of other languages to boot a very kool character is Gildrim

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Actually, I am getting a bit of a headache trying to read it. but still funny none the less. It seems that conuld had give'n trouvere the idea i thought i had been told.


----------



## Rhun

I'm thinking JA must have a lot going on...he hasn't checked in since the end of LakeCON! Maybe we overwhelmed him.


----------



## HolyMan

Rhun said:


> I'm thinking JA must have a lot going on...he hasn't checked in since the end of LakeCON! Maybe we overwhelmed him.




I hope not from what I read in the Four lands wiki he has some really interesting games planned and I would like to get into a couple.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> I hope not from what I read in the Four lands wiki he has some really interesting games planned and I would like to get into a couple.




Yes, he has a brilliant, devious mind when it comes to his games.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I'm thinking JA must have a lot going on...he hasn't checked in since the end of LakeCON! Maybe we overwhelmed him.



Hey!  Whattaya mean, WE??  Any overwhelming that was done was all YOUR fault!   He's used to the rest of us.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Boy am I glad I didn't make it down ther. My blood sugars would have gone haywire.


----------



## HolyMan

I wanna go next year!! PLZ 

HM


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Hey!  Whattaya mean, WE??  Any overwhelming that was done was all YOUR fault!   He's used to the rest of us.




Hmm...perhaps.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> I wanna go next year!! PLZ
> HM



not up to me, HM, or I'd say 'sure!'  You'll need an invitation from Mowgli, if you're talking about LakeCon, that is...


Rhun said:


> Hmm...perhaps.



"Perhaps?"     I suppose I might be convinced to share the blame with you to some small degree....


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> "Perhaps?"     I suppose I might be convinced to share the blame with you to some small degree....




I think The Captain might have to take some of the blame as well!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I think The Captain might have to take some of the blame as well!



Yeah, well, good luck with that!


----------



## Scott DeWar

why do I suspect that the blame can be evenly distributed amoungst you all ... hmmmm.


----------



## Leif

Nahhh, it was all Rhun's fault!   [as usual]


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> I think The Captain might have to take some of the blame as well!




Then I blame Mowgli... he never gets blamed


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

That's because I'm never at fault . . .


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> That's because I'm never at fault . . .




It's true. Mowgli is the good son!


----------



## renau1g

I thought that was Scotley.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> I thought that was Scotley.




Scotley is the wolf in sheep's clothing!


----------



## renau1g

Is it just me or have people noticed a slow-down in general on the boards? People just seem to be posting less often... or maybe I'm just impatient.


----------



## HolyMan

I have notice a slow down myself both in games that are running and in creation of new games. Could it be the holidays getting ready to start what is that like on the boards?? as I missed that season last year.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I've been thinking the same thing for several months now, actually. I'm in some games that are lucky to get a post a week.

My impression (without any actual numbers to back it up) is that IC posts are down, while OOC posts seem to be doing somewhat better.


----------



## HolyMan

What you saying Mowgli that we chatter mor then we play??? LOL 

That goes without saying. Look at who we have as "regulars" around here.

Rhun, Leif, Scott, Theroc and I (though I have slowed down due to the Real World- Hagerstown)

All we do is chatter, chatter, chatter.  Sorries.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

No worries - it's supposed to be a social outlet, right? I mean, the reason we play is to hang out with friends!

I used to get a lot more frustrated wtih the IC pace than I do now. My main worry is that _too_ slow a pace seriously messes with enthusiasm and continuity. I mean, I have trouble remembering some things from one _hour_ to the next so when I'm three rounds into a fight and trying to remember what happened two weeks (18 seconds) ago my poor old brain sometimes wants to give up . . .


----------



## HolyMan

No what you mean there I have been forgetting character concepts and asking my self why did i pick that feat what am I trying to do here? What i am disliking is the game drop rate think I have 5 or 6 that have started then "poof". Now I know how everyone felt when I went to jail last year.

HM


----------



## Rhun

Yes, the boards, especially in IC, have slowed way down as far as posting goes. Hell, I have to prompt my players to get them to post in some of my games.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, like give them a list of options to go with


----------



## Rhun

If you'd just go with what my PCs say, the decisions would already be made!


----------



## renau1g

It's been fairly surprising and I'm not sure why. Even a lot of long timers are fairly slow. Seems like a lot more people have a lot less time than previously, at least that's what I've seen in a lot of posts about why things are slow.


----------



## HolyMan

Could te flu be in part the reason for some of the slow postings about? I think there are like 5 other people besides myself who have posted they have it or hd it tis year. Is EnWorld infected with H1-N1????

HM


----------



## Leif

*Two Cents-Worth.  (Of [i]some[/i]thing)*



HolyMan said:


> What you saying Mowgli that we chatter mor then we play??? LOL
> That goes without saying. Look at who we have as "regulars" around here.
> Rhun, Leif, Scott, Theroc and I (though I have slowed down due to the Real World- Hagerstown)
> All we do is chatter, chatter, chatter.  Sorries.
> HM



Me??????????????  Surely you're msitaken, HM!  I only post pertinent, cogent statements that invariably further the game!   (Anyone buying this??)


renau1g said:


> Is it just me or have people noticed a slow-down in general on the boards? People just seem to be posting less often... or maybe I'm just impatient.



You're just impatient.  Bloody demanding Canadians!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HolyMan said:


> No what you mean there I have been forgetting character concepts and asking my self why did i pick that feat what am I trying to do here? What i am disliking is the game drop rate think I have 5 or 6 that have started then "poof". Now I know how everyone felt when I went to jail last year.
> 
> HM




Yeah, I've got a PF Character I really like in an adventure path and the GM seems to have dropped it. He did warn us, and told us he plans to come back to it but that almost makes it worse . . . thinking about farming the PC out to another game or asking for volunteers to take over GMing that one. It's been about a month and a half now.



Rhun said:


> Yes, the boards, especially in IC, have slowed way down as far as posting goes. Hell, I have to prompt my players to get them to post in some of my games.






renau1g said:


> Yeah, like give them a list of options to go with




Or throw an Ankheg at them .


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Or throw an Ankheg at them .



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  (froth, froth, froth!!)
(Incidentally, Houwlou hasn't had his rabies booster yet this year!)


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr! (froth, froth, froth!!)
> (Incidentally, Houwlou hasn't had his rabies booster yet this year!)




Yes a very how did you put it, "pertinent, cogent statements" statement if ever saw one.

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Yes a very how did you put it, "pertinent, cogent statements" statement if ever saw one.
> 
> HM



It was quite pertinent to Mowgli's Ankheg comment.


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> Yeah, I've got a PF Character I really like in an adventure path and the GM seems to have dropped it. He did warn us, and told us he plans to come back to it but that almost makes it worse . . . thinking about farming the PC out to another game or asking for volunteers to take over GMing that one. It's been about a month and a half now.




I just farmed my 1st level PF barbarian from Mal's game over to Broad Jack Arrows. I just don't have a lot of tolerance anymore, I guess! 



Mowgli said:


> Or throw an Ankheg at them .




Ankhegs for everyone!

(Although, I think I'd rather face an Ankheg then a Tusked Terror!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yeah, the really sad thing is that he was doing a _great_ job on Bastards of Erebus - very well organized, good dialogue and the PCs were really interacting well. I was really getting into it. Still holding out for a return, but it's not looking good right now as a couple of the players have posted requests for info about a possible return and not gotten a response.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I'd rather face an Ankheg then a Tusked Terror!)



No doubt!  I think?  Where are Tusked Terrors to be found?  Not MM1, but that leaves 3 more that I don't want to flip through blindly.  I also checked 4E MM and MM2 just in case, but not there either.  Although I did find something even worse:  Bladerager Troll!  L12 Brute.  Very nasty!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> No doubt!  I think?  Where are Tusked Terrors to be found?  Not MM1, but that leaves 3 more that I don't want to flip through blindly.  I also checked 4E MM and MM2 just in case, but not there either.  Although I did find something even worse:  Bladerager Troll!  L12 Brute.  Very nasty!




MM 5, believe it or not!


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> MM 5, believe it or not!



!!!  Is that new?  I only have through IV, and I _thought_ that I had them all!

I see now, it came out in 2007, and it's still quite pricey, even on ebay, but I found it on Half.com for less:

"Monster Manual V : Wizards Team (Hardcover, 2007)
Seller:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (420) Ships from: Winter Springs, FL
Condition: Like New Notes: almost brand new, no marks. crisp and clean
Price: 	$21.98
Media Mail: 	$3.99
Merchandise:$21.98
Shipping:$3.99
TOTAL: $25.97"

Yep, that was the best deal!  (patting self on back)  Amazon.com's cheapest price is $25.00 + $3.99 shipping.


----------



## HolyMan

Does this mean I should "farm" Yuin?? I do so want to play him he's the only character whose speaking color I can always remember without going back to look at pervious posts LOL 

And that makes 1,500 posts I would like to thank all the members of the academy who made this possible and everyone out there in the big old EnWorld I do so much love being back.

HM


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> Yeah, the really sad thing is that he was doing a _great_ job on Bastards of Erebus - very well organized, good dialogue and the PCs were really interacting well. I was really getting into it. Still holding out for a return, but it's not looking good right now as a couple of the players have posted requests for info about a possible return and not gotten a response.




Well, I really like Mal as a DM...but this will be the third or fourth game he has started, gotten a ways into, and then ended. And that doesn't count all the games he did using different user names.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> "Monster Manual V : Wizards Team (Hardcover, 2007)
> Seller:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (420) Ships from: Winter Springs, FL
> Condition: Like New Notes: almost brand new, no marks. crisp and clean
> Price: 	$21.98
> Media Mail: 	$3.99
> Merchandise:$21.98
> Shipping:$3.99
> TOTAL: $25.97"
> 
> Yep, that was the best deal!  (patting self on back)  Amazon.com's cheapest price is $25.00 + $3.99 shipping.




You go Leif! I need to get you a list of books I want so you can track down the cheapest price! 



HolyMan said:


> Does this mean I should "farm" Yuin?? I do so want to play him he's the only character whose speaking color I can always remember without going back to look at pervious posts LOL




I'm pretty big on farming out PCs when a game ends, simply because I generally like my character builds, and I hate only getting to play them for short periods of time.


----------



## Neurotic

Farming can backfire when/if DM comes back. I currently have duskblade in divine avengers that seemed to die out. Now I have VERY similar duskblade in another game and then JA decided to return to DA.


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Farming can backfire when/if DM comes back. I currently have duskblade in divine avengers that seemed to die out. Now I have VERY similar duskblade in another game and then JA decided to return to DA.




That is true. But I know JA will be back and continue his game. Mal on the other hand has a track record of coming back, ending the games he had going, and then starting completely new games. Which is fine I guess, but the characters never get past the first few encounters. And in all truth, it seems like it would be harder to start a new game, then to just pick up where the other ended. But what do I know...I've only got three games running, two of which are well over the 3 year mark.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You go Leif! I need to get you a list of books I want so you can track down the cheapest price!



Thank you, thank you!  There's really not that much to it, but I'll help all I can.


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> Well, I really like Mal as a DM...but this will be the third or fourth game he has started, gotten a ways into, and then ended. And that doesn't count all the games he did using different user names.




Yeah he's great for starting them up, but for whatever reason can't keep them going. Burns out quickly. Not sure why he always starts AP's though? Savage Tide?

Rhun,

Have you looked at the Living Worlds? I know you're not into 4e (yet) but there's the 3.5 one. Less risk of the DM leaving there as the judges pick it up.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah he's great for starting them up, but for whatever reason can't keep them going. Burns out quickly. Not sure why he always starts AP's though? Savage Tide?




I've been in both his Savage Tide game, and his Curse of the Crimson Throne game. Savage Tide we actually made it through the first adventure before he ended it, but we had a GREAT cast of characters. It was really a bummer when that one ended.



renau1g said:


> Have you looked at the Living Worlds? I know you're not into 4e (yet) but there's the 3.5 one. Less risk of the DM leaving there as the judges pick it up.




I keep thinking about looking into it, but to be honest I haven't spent much time reading through the rules and such. I certainly may consider it in the future, though. For the time being, I'm going to focus on the games I'm in, and work on getting my campaign world updated enough so I can start my invitation-only game here in a few months (which will include you, Leif, Scotley, JA if he is up for it, Mowgli, and maybe a couple others).


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Thank you, thank you!  There's really not that much to it, but I'll help all I can.




Right now, I need you to find me the cheapest available copy of the Pathfinder Core Rulebook. That is my next purchase.


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> Right now, I need you to find me the cheapest available copy of the Pathfinder Core Rulebook. That is my next purchase.




The PDF is fairly cheap, but I'm guessing you want the physical copy?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> The PDF is fairly cheap, but I'm guessing you want the physical copy?




Yeah, I'm just not the biggest fan of PDFs. I like a nice, physical copy to put on the shelves in my study.


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> Yeah, I'm just not the biggest fan of PDFs. I like a nice, physical copy to put on the shelves in my study.




NEW Pathfinder Roleplaying Game - Bulmahn, Jason - eBay (item 400083822936 end time Dec-06-09 12:25:52 PST)

It's through ebay but it's $26.66 free shipping. Amazon.com must be sold out...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rhun said:


> For the time being, I'm going to focus on the games I'm in, and work on getting my campaign world updated enough so I can start my invitation-only game here in a few months (which will include you, Leif, Scotley, JA if he is up for it, Mowgli, and maybe a couple others).






Rhun said:


> Right now, I need you to find me the cheapest available copy of the Pathfinder Core Rulebook. That is my next purchase.




Saw a mention in one of the threads here that the next print run should be out either this month or next, and will have the errata from the first run all corrected. Does this mean your IO game will be Pathfinder?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> It's through ebay but it's $26.66 free shipping. Amazon.com must be sold out...




Yeah, Amazon had them for thirty something a couple weeks ago, but I think you are right...they are sold out now. 

I'm a little concerned that the seller in your link has it listed as 320 pages, though. Isn't the book like 500+?



Mowgli said:


> Saw a mention in one of the threads here that the next print run should be out either this month or next, and will have the errata from the first run all corrected. Does this mean your IO game will be Pathfinder?




Pathfinder is the plan, yes. I'm trying to decide if I should wait for the next print run or not.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rhun said:


> Yeah, Amazon had them for thirty something a couple weeks ago, but I think you are right...they are sold out now.
> 
> I'm a little concerned that the seller in your link has it listed as 320 pages, though. Isn't the book like 500+?
> 
> 
> 
> Pathfinder is the plan, yes. I'm trying to decide if I should wait for the next print run or not.




Closer to 600 (575 pages; ~4 lbs. of RPG Yumminess!)

You could always start with the PDF and the SRD, then get the print edition when it comes available.


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> Closer to 600 (575 pages; ~4 lbs. of RPG Yumminess!)
> 
> You could always start with the PDF and the SRD, then get the print edition when it comes available.





That, my friend, is not a bad plan at all.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Right now, I need you to find me the cheapest available copy of the Pathfinder Core Rulebook. That is my next purchase.



Half.com and ebay have a few, but their prices are obscenely high.  Since it's such a new product, I recommend just going through Paizo's website, because I don't think you can beat the msrp on this one.

The idea of starting out with the .pdf and upgrading to print later sounds like a great idea to me, too!  But the 575 page TOME, that's more or less the equivalent of a PH and DMG in one volume, is imho, worth the $50.00 cover price.


----------



## Leif

I got a pretty sweet deal on the Pathfinder hardcover, but that was because I pre-ordered it before it was actually published.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rhun said:


> Pathfinder is the plan, yes.




Hmmm. A Pathfinder campaign, GM'd by a cool guy with a couple of games with run times of 3+ years . . . I'm in!


----------



## renau1g

Hmmm...well after having 3 4e games die in the last 2 weeks, and another half-dozen games on life support, I'm definitely in.

As an aside I'm now a Herald level member of the RPGA so I can run their adventures (or my own) for my home game. I'm going to run a new campaign for my small home group called "A Grand Tour of the Realms". They'll be sort of hired by Volo to track down different things in the Realms and help him with his Guide to the X series of works. This way we can travel to various cool locales (Sword Coast, Amn, Cormyr, Chult, etc...) within the campaign world.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> ... I can start my invitation-only game here in a few months (which will include you, Leif, Scotley, JA if he is up for it, Mowgli, and maybe a couple others).



I'm definitely interested!  Count me in for sure! (Can you also invite renau1g??? Please?  He's fun to pick on!)  (Ooops, renau1g was "you" in Rhun's orginal message, so he's in for sure! Yay!)


Mowgli said:


> Hmmm. A Pathfinder campaign, GM'd by a cool guy with a couple of games with run times of 3+ years . . . I'm in!



That's it, Mowgli, suck up early and often! 


renau1g said:


> Hmmm...well after having 3 4e games die in the last 2 weeks, and another half-dozen games on life support, I'm definitely in.



Starting chest compressions on my 4E game now...    (The defibrillator paddles are charging!)


reu1g said:


> As an aside I'm now a Herald level member of the RPGA so I can run their adventures (or my own) for my home game. I'm going to run a new campaign for my small home group called "A Grand Tour of the Realms". They'll be sort of hired by Volo to track down different things in the Realms and help him with his Guide to the X series of works. This way we can travel to various cool locales (Sword Coast, Amn, Cormyr, Chult, etc...) within the campaign world.



Harold Level, huh?  Congrats, Harry!


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Harold Level, huh?  Congrats, Harry!




Why thank you!


----------



## Leif

Should we call you Ryan Harold, or Harry Ryan, or Hairy Ryan??


----------



## ghostcat

Rhun said:


> and work on getting my campaign world updated enough so I can start my invitation-only game here in a few months (which will include you, Leif, Scotley, JA if he is up for it, Mowgli, and maybe a couple others).



Can I join, pleeease. I'll be good I promise.


----------



## Neurotic

*Second in the couple*



ghostcat said:


> Can I join, pleeease. I'll be good I promise.




Dibs! Especialy if you share enough details about the campaign we can start creating (or modifying) characters...


----------



## jkason

Did I hear someone say Pathfinder game?


----------



## HolyMan

Darn jkason good (ears??) LOL 

I think Rhun you may just have to create a world and throw everyone in it at some point or another. I will volunteer my services as a co-world builder should you need them. Seems you have enough players for any three games lol.

HM


----------



## Rhun

ghostcat said:


> Can I join, pleeease. I'll be good I promise.






Neurotic said:


> Dibs! Especialy if you share enough details about the campaign we can start creating (or modifying) characters...






jkason said:


> Did I hear someone say Pathfinder game?





It will all depend on how things play out. I've already promised the slots to the guys from LakeCON, and I'm not planning on having a huge number of players in the game. So when the time gets closer, I'll just have to see which of those guys are in, which are out, and how many open slots are left.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> As an aside I'm now a Herald level member of the RPGA so I can run their adventures (or my own) for my home game. I'm going to run a new campaign for my small home group called "A Grand Tour of the Realms". They'll be sort of hired by Volo to track down different things in the Realms and help him with his Guide to the X series of works. This way we can travel to various cool locales (Sword Coast, Amn, Cormyr, Chult, etc...) within the campaign world.




I think I have 4 of the Volo's Guides laying around. Waterdeep, The North, The Sword Coast and Corymr. They were pretty cool little books.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Anyone heard anything from JA? He hasn't even been on the boards since 10/22 . . .


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> Anyone heard anything from JA? He hasn't even been on the boards since 10/22 . . .




All those hints that he was going to leave my body somewhere in the Ozarks...maybe I got him instead!


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> I think I have 4 of the Volo's Guides laying around. Waterdeep, The North, The Sword Coast and Corymr. They were pretty cool little books.




Yeah, when I got into Baldur's Gate (the VG) back in the 90's I saw all these notes from Volo. Then when my co-worked asked me to play D&D he had a whole bunch of them as well so I was able to read up on the FR pretty quickly. 

Oh. I just googled it and found out that WOTC is offering some of them for free download. Huzzah! 

Previous Edition Dungeons & Dragons Downloads


----------



## Rhun

Waterdeep is probably my favorite of the guides, but they are all kind of cool.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> It's true. Mowgli is the good son!






renau1g said:


> I thought that was Scotley.






Rhun said:


> Scotley is the wolf in sheep's clothing!




hi all. been busy with actual work lately. just wanted to ask: has anyone seen the movie the good son with maculy calkin?

I still have a few pages to read here, so off i go!


----------



## Scott DeWar

[aside]
Rena1g: have you ever heard of the comedian Tim Nutt? A buddy of mine went to collage with him, way back when.


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> hi all. been busy with actual work lately. just wanted to ask: has anyone seen the movie the good son with maculy calkin?
> 
> I still have a few pages to read here, so off i go!




Yeah I love that movie, it had Elijah Wood as well IIRC. It was pretty creepy.



Scott DeWar said:


> [aside]
> Rena1g: have you ever heard of the comedian Tim Nutt? A buddy of mine went to collage with him, way back when.




Nope, although after googling him as one of Canada's premiere comedians (at least by his own website's admission ) I'll need to check him out. Oh, and there's truly nothing aside in this thread


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> hi all. been busy with actual work lately. just wanted to ask: has anyone seen the movie the good son with maculy calkin?
> 
> I still have a few pages to read here, so off i go!



Very happy to hear that you have once again found gainful employment!  This bodes well for the ENWorld gang!  You found a job, and I had my resignation rejected, so we're both employed!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> and I had my resignation rejected





How does that happen? The reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where George tries to break up with his girl, and she won't let him. LOL.


----------



## Neurotic

He is indispenible, of course. Each firm needs a Leif (in one guise or another)


----------



## HolyMan

Neurotic said:


> He is indispenible, of course. Each firm needs a Leif (in one guise or another)




There are more Leif's out there!! That is crazy !!

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Naw. Leif is one of a kind, and too necessarry to let go. Unfortunately, I have pretty much finishe what the short surge of work provided me.


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Is it just me or have people noticed a slow-down in general on the boards? People just seem to be posting less often... or maybe I'm just impatient.






HolyMan said:


> I have notice a slow down myself both in games that are running and in creation of new games. Could it be the holidays getting ready to start what is that like on the boards?? as I missed that season last year.
> 
> HM




Yeah, there has been a bit of a slow down and there always seems to be one in the fall. Not sure why. I can tell you in my case it is work related. I'll try to make up for lost time this weekend.


----------



## Scotley

BTW, I spoke with our illusive DM a couple of days ago. He was just returning from an extended business trip and packing again for a shorter trip. He is at least alive and well if over-worked. I expect we'll see him back in action soon.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Naw. Leif is one of a kind, and too necessarry to let go. Unfortunately, I have pretty much finishe what the short surge of work provided me.




Electrician--Surge heh, cute. Hope this work will spark future opportunities. My brother is in the flooring business and has been doing some finish carpentry as well. He seems to think the construction market is improving. He's about 4 hours south of you though.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> BTW, I spoke with our illusive DM a couple of days ago. He was just returning from an extended business trip and packing again for a shorter trip. He is at least alive and well if over-worked. I expect we'll see him back in action soon.




Good to hear JA is still alive and kicking!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> How does that happen? The reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where George tries to break up with his girl, and she won't let him. LOL.



lol, it happens when the boss says to me, "I don't accept your resignation.  I'll expend some of your accumulated vacation days for the time that you've missed so far, and go ahead and take one more day off.  You're scheduled to go to training on Thursday, and then I'll expect to see you in the office on Friday."

And that's just what happened!  Kinda like poor ol' George, I guess, but I got paid for it!


----------



## Rhun

As long as you are getting paid, its all good!


----------



## Leif

I'm a-sayin'!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley:

Good to hear from ya!

Electrician-surge ... huh, missed that, even though i wrote it. spark future opportunities.  also funny.

I am glad to hear about your brother getting work. I have seen very little here in columbia except the jobs that get botched by people that don't know what they are doing. I hate that kind of work because it is after all the drywall and pait is up and they don't want any wire replaced and want it done 'now' and finished yesturday. ugh.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I hate that kind of work because it is after all the drywall and pait is up and they don't want any wire replaced and want it done 'now' and finished yesturday. ugh.





It is interesting to see that people want the same thing, regardless of what industry you work in. While I don't generally work with wiring, our customers tend to expect the same thing when it comes to telco installs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have had several telephone service calls where the home owner installed the wire with a staple gun to hold the wire up.Eeither they staple too tight and pinch the wires or staple through the wire. They do the same to my romex.

Finding these problems are a bear as you don't see the problem through the wall. I think there is lead in the sheet rock or something that blocks my X-Ray vision.


----------



## Rhun

LOL. So true. As a home owner, I often wish I could see through my sheetrock!


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> He is indispenible, of course. Each firm needs a Leif (in one guise or another)






HolyMan said:


> There are more Leif's out there!! That is crazy !!
> HM






Scott DeWar said:


> Naw. Leif is one of a kind, and too necessarry to let go. Unfortunately, I have pretty much finishe what the short surge of work provided me.



I have no idea how I missed these comments before, but I surely did.  All I can say, while I blush furiously, is, "Thanks guys!"  And "nyahhh" to HM!   (Somehow, I erroneously attributed that snarky comment to Rhun when I first read it!  Hmmm, wonder why??  )


----------



## HolyMan

Maybe me and Rhun think alike??? 

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Maybe me and Rhun think alike???
> 
> HM



If that's the case, I think you two should be barred from being in the same game together!  lol  Well, maybe not.....


----------



## Rhun

LOL...that might work if there were more games here!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Maybe HM and Rhun are in reality the same person? 

[aside] Wish me luck, all. I am embarking on a quest as a dm for the first time with a very serious group and game. I have been gaming with this bunch for almost two decades so we know each other, which is why I need all the luck I can get! [/aside]


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Maybe HM and Rhun are in reality the same person?




Nah, that would split my post count up! 



Scott DeWar said:


> [aside] Wish me luck, all. I am embarking on a quest as a dm for the first time with a very serious group and game. I have been gaming with this bunch for almost two decades so we know each other, which is why I need all the luck I can get! [/aside]




Good luck!


----------



## Scott DeWar

And don't worry, this shouldn't decrease my posting too adversely. if anything I will need to spend more time at the coffee shop and what not.



> Nah, that would split my post count up!



Ha, divide your post count! that would be funny.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> And don't worry, this shouldn't decrease my posting too adversely. if anything I will need to spend more time at the coffee shop and what not.




The boards have been slow of late anyway. Not a whole lot going on I guess.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Maybe HM and Rhun are in reality the same person?
> 
> [aside] Wish me luck, all. I am embarking on a quest as a dm for the first time with a very serious group and game. I have been gaming with this bunch for almost two decades so we know each other, which is why I need all the luck I can get! [/aside]




Cool, I wish you luck and much success. While I have DM'ed since my earliest exposure to the game more than 30 years ago I feel I still have a lot to learn, but I will offer one piece of advice. Just always remember it is a game and the point is to have  a good time. If you make that a priority for yourself and the players the rest of the stuff will fall into place.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Cool, I wish you luck and much success. While I have DM'ed since my earliest exposure to the game more than 30 years ago I feel I still have a lot to learn, but I will offer one piece of advice. Just always remember it is a game and the point is to have  a good time. If you make that a priority for yourself and the players the rest of the stuff will fall into place.






Scott DeWar said:


> [aside] Wish me luck, all. I am embarking on a quest as a dm for the first time with a very serious group and game. I have been gaming with this bunch for almost two decades so we know each other, which is why I need all the luck I can get! [/aside]



Good luck to you in your new endeavor!  And Scotley is the most qualified person that I know to give advice on DMing!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Good luck to you in your new endeavor!  And Scotley is the most qualified person that I know to give advice on DMing!




Your turn to suck up, eh Leif?


----------



## Scotley




----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Your turn to suck up, eh Leif?



Pay him no mind, Scotty!  As always, Rhun, I calls 'em like I sees 'em.


----------



## Rhun

Right, but with that magic veil pulled over your eyes you see to see some weird stuff!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Right, but with that magic veil pulled over your eyes you see to see some weird stuff!



Yeah, you're right!  Like I saw that you seemed to be a pretty nice fellow!  Go figure!


----------



## HolyMan

*Post wars!!*

Guess I'll keep score 

Rhun- .5
Leif- 1
Scott Dewar- -10

HM


----------



## Leif

"No Post Wars," said Leif, as he offered up his tender throat to Rhun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i have dmed in the past, just not with such a serious determination as this. 

And let there not be any throat cuttin' here in En World. let that happen on such bad places as  wotcy world.


----------



## Rhun

Its cool, SweetLeif! I'm all done with post wars. At least until I get the motivation back to spend so much time on my PC when I'm not at work.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah after 5pm EST I rarely jump online so my opportunities to enter such a war are also fairly low. I could just hang around the hive though;...

I did just get to level 7 and all those juicy level 4 spells, mmm improved invisibility...


----------



## HolyMan

Not the kind of war I was talking about (and congrats on lvl7) If you notice the scoring I just thought Leif got one up on Rhun 

and of course Scott is behind lol j/k


HM


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah after 5pm EST I rarely jump online so my opportunities to enter such a war are also fairly low. I could just hang around the hive though;...



\

I've been pretty bad about getting on after work lately too.



HolyMan said:


> Not the kind of war I was talking about (and congrats on lvl7) If you notice the scoring I just thought Leif got one up on Rhun




Leif is meaner than I am. So he should always win those types of wars.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And since I am a complete gentleman (in training) those two should always get a leg up on me (down boys! down! bad leif. bad rhun.)


----------



## Rhun

Arf! Arf!


----------



## HolyMan

Now Score is:

Leif- 1
Rhun- 1
Scott- 100 (LOL great post, almost had me believing you were a gentleman  )

HM


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Leif is meaner than I am. So he should always win those types of wars.






HolyMan said:


> Now Score is:
> 
> Leif- 1
> Rhun- 1
> Scott- 100 (LOL great post, almost had me believing you were a gentleman  )
> HM



Mean?  No way, man!   And don't let DeWar fool you, HM!  He's a wolf in skunk's clothing!


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> And don't let DeWar fool you, HM! He's a wolf in skunk's clothing!




So bad for me either way!?! 

HM


----------



## Leif

...or was that a skunk in wolf's clothing??


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> ...or was that a skunk in wolf's clothing??




Either way, it sure stinks!


----------



## renau1g

*duh-duh-duh chchhh*


----------



## Rhun

What the hell?


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g said:


> *duh-duh-duh chchhh*




I think this was...




Rhun said:


> Either way, it sure stinks!




... in responds to this.

Maybe?

HM


----------



## Rhun

Maybe, but I don't get the reference.


----------



## renau1g

Comedy Drum Roll (sound effect).wav - Download Sounds / MIDI


----------



## HolyMan

LOL he gave you a rim shot Rhun 

Would have been better if it wouldn't have jumped a page 

HM


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Comedy Drum Roll (sound effect).wav - Download Sounds / MIDI




Now I got it.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, I'm terrible. It made sense in my head.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah, I'm terrible. It made sense in my head.




Its all good. I spend most of my life confused, so why should this be any different?


----------



## renau1g

Too true, I'll blame it on your (our?) continued contact with Leif and DeWar.... it's too much for anyone.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Too true, I'll blame it on your (our?) continued contact with Leif and DeWar.... it's too much for anyone.




Quite true, indeed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Too true, I'll blame it on your (our?) continued contact with Leif and DeWar.... it's too much for anyone.




hey now, lets not get personal here! I represent that remark!


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> hey now, lets not get personal here! I represent that remark!




No Scott only half, only half 

Think JA needs to make an appearance these natives be getting restless.

HM


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Too true, I'll blame it on your (our?) continued contact with Leif and DeWar.... it's too much for anyone.





HolyMan said:


> No Scott only half, only half
> Think JA needs to make an appearance these natives be getting restless.
> HM





Scott DeWar said:


> hey now, lets not get personal here! I represent that remark!



You guys (Rhun and renau1g) might as well just go ahead and admit it -- both your lives have been immeasurably enriched by your association with DeWar and myself!  

And you're both welcome!


----------



## HolyMan

HEY LEIF!! 

Check out this

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5002507-post110.html

seems you may have added on more to the fold lol 

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> HEY LEIF!!
> 
> Check out this
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5002507-post110.html
> 
> seems you may have added on more to the fold lol
> 
> HM



Me??  How so?  And where is the Gnomish joke that caused such a stir?  A link to that thread would be appreciated.


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry Leif meant to say you may have one more added to the fold

Here's the link it's WD's Game

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/265147-pathfinder-ic-hall-dwarven-lord.html

HM


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> You guys (Rhun and renau1g) might as well just go ahead and admit it -- both your lives have been immeasurably enriched by your association with DeWar and myself!




Totally enriched!


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Sorry Leif meant to say you may have one more added to the fold
> 
> Here's the link it's WD's Game
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/265147-pathfinder-ic-hall-dwarven-lord.html
> 
> HM



WD's game!  Yeah, I was an original player in that game, but had to drop out when I accumulated too many ENWorld games to keep up with.   (Mowgli actually replaced me.)



Rhun said:


> Totally enriched!



*blush**blush**blush*
Now quit that being nice!  Who are you, and what have you done with Rhun?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I'll take the complement. Thank You Rhun!

Leif, did you know that you can hit a link on a single post that opens to the whole thread? it is just above the top right hand border of the single post. Just click on that and ... voiala!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> *blush**blush**blush*
> Now quit that being nice!  Who are you, and what have you done with Rhun?






Scott DeWar said:


> I'll take the complement. Thank You Rhun!





What can I say...with the holiday season nearly upon us, I'm feeling magnanimous.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you remind me of calvin from calvin and hobbs, the comic strip, where every christmas he turns into a complete angel to get as much 'loot' as he can possibly get from currieing good favor with ol' St Nick. never did work, to the best of my knowledge

Knowledge: Comic Strips Ranks: +25 Ranks, Ability +5 (intellegence) Misc: luck bonus +5... total: +35; take 20 for 55


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Knowledge: Comic Strips Ranks: +25 Ranks, Ability +5 (intellegence) Misc: luck bonus +5... total: +35; take 20 for 55




You forgot the -50 Scott Dewar penalty.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I'll take the complement. Thank You Rhun!
> 
> Leif, did you know that you can hit a link on a single post that opens to the whole thread? it is just above the top right hand border of the single post. Just click on that and ... voiala!



Wow!  Coolness!  How did I miss that before?  It's staring me right smack in the face!    Oh, well, live and learn.....


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> What can I say...with the holiday season nearly upon us, I'm feeling magnanimous.



Aha!  I knew there had to be a logical reason for the sweetness!  Quick tip, 'Calvin' --  you're probably not on my Christmas list, anyway.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You forgot the -50 Scott Dewar penalty.



And all this time I thought it was a -2500 penalty!   (cheer up DeWar!)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> And all this time I thought it was a -2500 penalty!   (cheer up DeWar!)




As I said, I've been being nice.


----------



## renau1g

Wow Rhun, what's on your wish list this year that you're so nice


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Wow Rhun, what's on your wish list this year that you're so nice




Peace and goodwill, of course!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Peace and goodwill, of course!



Hmmm, sounds like you'll be getting another stocking-full of coal this year!


----------



## Scotley

Hey DeWar movie quote for you:

Upon being offered a reward for services rendered to the government:

I want peace on earth and good will toward men. 

We are the United States Government. We don't do that sort of thing.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Hmmm, sounds like you'll be getting another stocking-full of coal this year!




Hey, with Obama in charge (and winning the Nobel Peace Prize) -  "for his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples" - there should be lots of goodwill spread all around 

Peace 2009


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Hey, with Obama in charge (and winning the Nobel Peace Prize) -  "for his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples" - there should be lots of goodwill spread all around
> 
> Peace 2009




Without getting into politics (since I believe the forum frowns upon that type of thing), I'll just say that with Obama in charge I think there are many of us that are only going to be getting coal in our stockings.


----------



## Leif

Come 'ere, Rhunie, let me buy you a drink!


----------



## Rhun

Done! A drink sounds nice.


----------



## renau1g

Well that and a bill... 

Anyways anybody (Looking at Scotley/Leif) heard from our fearless DM? Has our incessant chatter scared him away?


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> BTW, I spoke with our illusive DM a couple of days ago. He was just returning from an extended business trip and packing again for a shorter trip. He is at least alive and well if over-worked. I expect we'll see him back in action soon.




Not sure if you saw this post from 11/13 Ryan, but if you didn't...that should explain where JA is.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Not sure if you saw this post from 11/13 Ryan, but if you didn't...that should explain where JA is.



Yes, it does, doesn't it, Rhun?  And, renau1g, fyi, I have known JA for many, many years, true, but Scotley is the one who maintains better contact with him than I do?  
[I thought he liked me, but maybe I was wrong? ]


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Yes, it does, doesn't it, Rhun?  And, renau1g, fyi, I have known JA for many, many years, true, but Scotley is the one who maintains better contact with him than I do?
> [I thought he liked me, but maybe I was wrong? ]




Hee hee, JA always liked me better. 

Okay, maybe not, but I do at least pester him with the occasional phone call when he drops off the boards for an extended period. He's not as good about returning emails as you are, so I have to resort to the phone.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Hee hee, JA always liked me better.



Sad, but, alas, true!


----------



## renau1g

Thanks Rhun, I must have missed that in the flurry of activity in this thread. Maybe we'll be up to 2k by the time JA gets back


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Thanks Rhun, I must have missed that in the flurry of activity in this thread. Maybe we'll be up to 2k by the time JA gets back




Quite possible. Though hopefully he gets back sooner than that!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Hey DeWar movie quote for you:
> 
> Upon being offered a reward for services rendered to the government:
> 
> I want peace on earth and good will toward men.
> 
> We are the United States Government. We don't do that sort of thing.




Movie: Armageddon at the scene where billy bob thornton and bruce willis are disscussing the terms of payment for destroying the killer asteroid that is on a collision course with earth. right?


----------



## renau1g

I believe you are incorrect:

Don't click unless you want the answer 
Movie

[sblock=Full Quote]
    Bernard Abbott: Are we done here?
    Bishop: Not yet. Whistler?
    Whistler: I want peace on earth and good will toward man.
    Bernard Abbott: Oh, this is ridiculous.
    Bishop: He's serious.
    Whistler: I want peace on earth and goodwill toward men.
    Bernard Abbott: We're the United States Government! We don't do that sort of thing.
    Bishop: You're just gonna have to try.
    Bernard Abbott: All right, I'll see what I can do.
    Whistler: Thank you very much. That's all I ask. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

renau1g has the right movie, though I suppose there could be a similar scene in Armageddon. 

If you haven't seen Sneakers I recommend it as a smart funny bit of fluff. I guess the tech is getting a little dated now, but it holds up pretty well.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> If you haven't seen Sneakers I recommend it as a smart funny bit of fluff. I guess the tech is getting a little dated now, but it holds up pretty well.




I love Sneakers. It came out shortly after I had my first (long term) job working at the movie theater. I remember screening it after hours. Good times.


----------



## Scotley

Great cast too. Comedy/Drama movies like this can easily stray too far into camp for my tastes. This one manages to have a little goofyness without crossing that line. I'm thinking of movies like Hudson Hawk that become bad cartoons.


----------



## Leif

Whattaya mean???  I love Hudson Hawk!  Danny Aiello is GREAT!


----------



## Scotley

He is great, I even like Bruce Willis, but there are a few places where that movie just goes too far into cartoonishness for my tastes.


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Whattaya mean??? I love Hudson Hawk! Danny Aiello is GREAT!




Would you like to wish on a star? Carry moonbeams home in a jar?... or would you rather be a Leif?

HM


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> He is great, I even like Bruce Willis, but there are a few places where that movie just goes too far into cartoonishness for my tastes.




I'm with Scotley on this one!


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Would you like to wish on a star? Carry moonbeams home in a jar?... or would you rather be a Leif?
> 
> HM



I'm already a Leif!  But thanks, anyway.


Rhun said:


> I'm with Scotley on this one!



You guys just don't know how to have fun!


----------



## Rhun

Hey now, I can have fun with the best of them!


----------



## Leif

That's not what SHE said!


----------



## renau1g

oh dear....please come back soon JA


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g said:


> oh dear....please come back soon JA




Can I get an Ahem!! (What?? I'm a holyman lol)

HM


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> That's not what SHE said!




This coming from the one guy on Earth that has worse luck with women than I do! LOL.


----------



## HolyMan

Rhun said:


> This coming from the one guy on Earth that has worse luck with women than I do! LOL.




What I know I didn't say anything... oh you mean their is someone out there worse than me. HUZZAH!! 

HM


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> This coming from the one guy on Earth that has worse luck with women than I do! LOL.



 I resemble that remark


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> I believe you are incorrect:
> 
> Don't click unless you want the answer
> Movie
> 
> [sblock=Full Quote]
> Bernard Abbott: Are we done here?
> Bishop: Not yet. Whistler?
> Whistler: I want peace on earth and good will toward man.
> Bernard Abbott: Oh, this is ridiculous.
> Bishop: He's serious.
> Whistler: I want peace on earth and goodwill toward men.
> Bernard Abbott: We're the United States Government! We don't do that sort of thing.
> Bishop: You're just gonna have to try.
> Bernard Abbott: All right, I'll see what I can do.
> Whistler: Thank you very much. That's all I ask.
> [/sblock]






Scotley said:


> renau1g has the right movie, though I suppose there could be a similar scene in Armageddon.
> 
> If you haven't seen Sneakers I recommend it as a smart funny bit of fluff. I guess the tech is getting a little dated now, but it holds up pretty well.




I remember that movie! great movie with all star cast. I guess I got the quotetes kinda twisted, eh?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I resemble that remark




Its all good Leif! At least we have something in common, even if it isn't something good! LOL.


----------



## HolyMan

Hmmm page 71 What do you post on page 71???

Well since I know little about the Four Lands does anyone think a little discussion in The Intelligence Service would be amiss. Can anyone think of a conversation topic, that would teach me a little of the world and at the same time keep us a little busy till JA gets back.

Also it just looks like this thread turned into a new "new guy" thread we diffently need that Posters Lounge or anothe off topic thread for way off topics lol 

HM


----------



## Rhun

As I've stated before, there are plenty of OFF TOPIC threads in other forums here. And for what it is worth...this is the OUT OF CHARACTER thread. This is the same as when you are sitting around the gaming table with your friends BSing out of character. If we weren't supposed to talk OOC, there wouldn't be OOC threads.

Now that that is out of the way...what do you want to know about The Four Lands?


----------



## Scott DeWar

What kind of things irritates JA as our dm... ya know: things to avoid.


----------



## renau1g

Why? So you can do them


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> What kind of things irritates JA as our dm... ya know: things to avoid.




Wizards. Elves. Etc.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> What kind of things irritates JA as our dm... ya know: things to avoid.




Oh, these things don't irritate our DM, they make him chuckle with delight because they are easy targets in this world. 

He doesn't like seriously off the wall characters like wu-gen half-minotaur eldrich knights. I think by making fairly mundane things like elves and dwarves persecuted he can avoid really off the wall stuff altogether.


----------



## renau1g

So.... insane naked, baby killing, drunkards bug him too


----------



## HolyMan

The church doctrine/breakdown looks to be a big part of the Four Lands. And are group has more than a few priest i would like to know about how things work in/relate in that area.

Although Frigin my character in The Intelligence Service, is not overly devout I believe he would have learned enough to keep out of trouble.

Also I think I may want to play a cleric in one of JA's upcoming games 

Sorry Rhun I thought this was Out Of Character talk for what was happening in the In Character thread.

HM


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Its all good Leif! At least we have something in common, even if it isn't something good! LOL.



Yeah, I guess so, but, dang, why couldn't we have picked something else?? haha


HolyMan said:


> The church doctrine/breakdown looks to be a big part of the Four Lands. And are group has more than a few priest i would like to know about how things work in/relate in that area.



This is a subject that you'll have to get JA's input on.  Just remember that folks hate elves and wizards, and you'll be pretty ok.



HolyMan said:


> Also I think I may want to play a cleric in one of JA's upcoming games



You could so do worse!  Just don't try to buck the system/church!



HolyMan said:


> Sorry Rhun I thought this was Out Of Character talk for what was happening in the In Character thread.



It is!  Rhun's just on the rag.  Pay him no mind whatsoever.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ugh, that time of the month and on the holiday. bad combo. poor Rhun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> What kind of things irritates JA as our dm... ya know: things to avoid.






renau1g said:


> Why? So you can do them




uhhhh, tempting, but no. I am too much a gentleman to do that.


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> The church doctrine/breakdown looks to be a big part of the Four Lands. And are group has more than a few priest i would like to know about how things work in/relate in that area.




In many ways the Church of the Light is similar to the Catholic Church in Europe during the medieval time period. But obvioulsy changed up to better fit a fantasy world. Things like association with elves, who are considered servants of the Dark, can get you brought up on charges of heresy and burned at the stake. Arcane magic users, particularly wizards, are also considered to be in this vein. 

If you haven't already read up on the campaign world, you might want to: The Four Lands Wikispace.



			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> Sorry Rhun I thought this was Out Of Character talk for what was happening in the In Character thread.




It is that as well.


----------



## Lou

I had a long talk with JA this week.  He's been covered up with travel, training courses, and working with trainees.  He hopes to get back to the games soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Thanks, Lou - that's good to know! Now if only I can remember what we were up to . . .


----------



## renau1g

Listening to the talented bard play the after dinner music


----------



## Scott DeWar

munching on after dinner mints.


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> I had a long talk with JA this week.  He's been covered up with travel, training courses, and working with trainees.  He hopes to get back to the games soon.




Sweet! Thanks for the update, Lou! Glad to hear all is well with our illustrious DM.



Mowgli said:


> Thanks, Lou - that's good to know! Now if only I can remember what we were up to . . .






renau1g said:


> Listening to the talented bard play the after dinner music






Scott DeWar said:


> munching on after dinner mints.




Ah, so easy to remember when you're only in a single game of JA's. Mowgli and I have to remember what our PCs are doing in four different games.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am preping a pc for one of his games. I better re-familerize my self with him, eh?


----------



## Neurotic

Good to know. I hope he finds the time for at least one game...one that it includes me of course


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Good to know. I hope he finds the time for at least one game...one that it includes me of course




The Great North of course, considering how far along we are. Second preference would be Southern Operatives.


----------



## renau1g

Hey all I've been thinking things over and I'd like to gracefully withdraw from this game. Nothing to do with any issues per se, just not digging 3.xe, I guess I'm more firmly entrenched in 4e and really prefer that system. I'll stick around until you can write me out JA. Although I do enjoy this group of players, it's just less fun than it was before for me. Sorry. 

Good Luck! Really cool setting though and I'll probably continue to read about your exploits.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Scott DeWar

merry christmas Mowgli! any snow down there in ArKansas?


----------



## Neurotic

Merry Christmass everyone !


----------



## HolyMan

Merry X-Mas


----------



## Rhun

Merry Christmas, my friends!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Neurotic, Rhun, Holy man ...  I bet you all have snow every year, huh?


----------



## HolyMan

We get a little snow here every year, I like this location we get cold winters and hot summers and mild in between each. 

This year we got dumped on LOL and I had to dig out a half a block path out back were the car was parked to get it to the street. Needless to say that isn't every year but it was fun (the first hour was fun the second and a half were not). 

HM


----------



## Lou

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Neurotic

This year was strange. It was -17 on wednesday, +7 on Christmass eve and +17 on Christmass. And yes, we get little snow every year, but as climate changes and it gets warmer, every year it is falls less and lasts for few days only.

EDIT: temperatures are Celsius, I don't have time or will right now to convert it
water boils at 100 and freezes at 0. Fahrenheit is about half celzius, do the math. Good night.


----------



## Scotley

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ghostcat

Feliz Navidad


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> .... do the math.



No way, man!  I don't DO math/science anymore, for ANYONE!  Do it your own self, if you care.  It's good enough for me to just say that it's bloody COLD out there! hehe


----------



## Scott DeWar

Neurotic said:


> This year was strange. It was -17 on wednesday, +7 on Christmass eve and +17 on Christmass. And yes, we get little snow every year, but as climate changes and it gets warmer, every year it is falls less and lasts for few days only.
> 
> EDIT: temperatures are Celsius, I don't have time or will right now to convert it
> water boils at 100 and freezes at 0. Fahrenheit is about half celzius, do the math. Good night.



F= (C*9/5)+32
C= (F-32)*5/9

as said in N's post: 32 F= 0 C; 100 C= 212 F
and -40 F=-40C ... or is it:
-40 C=-40 F. i can't quite remember that part.

-17 C = -1.4 F

I have seen tempreatures around christmas vary from -28 F to 75 F and there is no real pattern. To see a white christmas is a rare treat here in Missouri.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Neurotic, Rhun, Holy man ...  I bet you all have snow every year, huh?




We didn't get any fresh snow for Christmas this year, but I've probably got 6" of snow in the yard still from last week's storm.


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> This year was strange. It was -17 on wednesday, +7 on Christmass eve and +17 on Christmass. And yes, we get little snow every year, but as climate changes and it gets warmer, every year it is falls less and lasts for few days only.




How would it be to get warmer? This is one of the coldest Decembers that I can remember for us.



Scott DeWar said:


> I have seen tempreatures around christmas vary from -28 F to 75 F and there is no real pattern. To see a white christmas is a rare treat here in Missouri.




On a side note, I think I saw that Dallas had their first white Christmas in 80 years this year. Pretty cool, except for all the traffic problems it caused.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah I'm sure not too many salt trucks/snow plows down there 

Up here in Canada we had a whole bunch of rain that melted all the snow we had, ah well I didn't have to shovel it


----------



## ghostcat

And here's me feeling sorry for myself because a week long storm ruined our plans to eat Christmas dinner outside. To add insult to injury, the weather changed yesterday so we're back to warm and sunny with temperatures in the lower 20s C. However, the sun makes it feel hotter.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow, that really is an insult!

On the side note of global warming, It has been said by my boss' cousin in germany that for the last 3 years it has never got warmenough towear shorts during the summer. Makes me question global waaarming. also the polar Ice caps are re-growing. Things that make you go Hmmmmm.


----------



## Neurotic

Don't question it. Polar caps are regrowing...not! And global warming is just a title, there will be places where local climate will change for colder, but the essence is that it is changing. Norther europe may experience new ice age that will offset global warming if gulf stream shuts down completely (it's just slowed now) because it is warming northern shores...it is stops, cold water and wind from north pole will hit and drop temperatures.

Polar caps get more snow then before, that doesn't make them regrow since there is by a third less ice over winter and it lasts almost a month less then before.

But I didn't intend to start climate discussion war, I understand that americans are mostly in denial since most of the blame is on them and western europe. Hell, even china plans on reducing it's emissions (altough not enough  )...i


----------



## Lou

Too bad most of the data you cite is out of a discredited research group in UK.  The global trend for temperature for the last 10 years is DOWN.


----------



## Scott DeWar

> But I didn't intend to start climate discussion war




hmmm. it might be best to find another subject to discuss, then, in the interest of keeping things civil. If I hadn't brought up the subject of the snow in the first place this could have never been brought up, so I accept full responsibility for where this has drifted to.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> hmmm. it might be best to find another subject to discuss, then, in the interest of keeping things civil. If I hadn't brought up the subject of the snow in the first place this could have never been brought up, so I accept full responsibility for where this has drifted to.



Somehow, I KNEW it was all your fault, DeWar! 

What's the old saying --  "When in doubt, blame DeWar"?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Darn, you saw this post. I hoped you would have missed this one. caught red handed!


----------



## Neurotic

Very well, it really wasn't my intention. It's believe or don't believe as you see fit.

And the organisation in question is discreditted only in media, they have to inflate everything. There are text taken out of context altough there is FOR SURE some questionable corespondence.

OK, OK, dropping the subject.

It seems we'll have snow again this week. Temperatures are falling and clouds gather...


----------



## Leif

It really snows in Croatia??  Somehow, I thought the weather there was always balmy and pleasant, never got above 78 degrees F or below 64 degrees F.  Ow, well, live and learn, I guess. 

Ooops, sorry, we were supposed to change the subject, weren't we?  Oh well....


----------



## Neurotic

Croatia has it all, we have Adriatic sea that is cut off by mountain range from more continental climate of middle croatia and eastern one has vast low areas of southern range of Panonic sea (this is not really sea, it dried up few thousand years ago, now it's fertile soil)

However, I personally remember the weather quite different and less extreme when I was a child and teen with temperatures and seasons in predictable patterns. Now there is nothing like that. No politics, science or whatever will make me believe there is no change. I think we can all agree to that. Whether it's human caused or not may be in dispute...

Sorry, it's sore subject for me since we're small country that cannot change international politics and we see bad decisions all over European union

I WILL STOP NOW!  No offense everyone.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not offended by you, but just for the fun of it I may hold a grudge against Leif. please tell me more of your country. I know a little about farming. what is farmed in the dried up Panonic sea? is it all flatland? or are there hills to grow grapes?


----------



## Rhun

I think we're going to get to a high of about 25F today (-4C). It has been chilly this month, to say the least.


----------



## Scott DeWar

present temp is at 0 C or 32 F


----------



## Neurotic

We are at around 0C (less overnight, around 2 during the day)

Panonic sea is flatlands, but most of it is in Hungary, our northern neighboor. Since souther edge is in Slavonia (our part of the sea) it has it's share of vineyards with my birth area containing best of them in this parts. With it's ice wines (I'm not sure what is proper english name for that, but those are wines made from grapes that are taken fully frozen) and all lkind of other wines 'Iločki podrumi' = Illok cellars are the best...and it has nothing to do that I was born in that part 

On the flats it's mostily sunflowers, corn and wheat.

I'll lookup a link for you later, watch this space


----------



## Scott DeWar

It sounds like a cross between Kansas and Missouri. In Missouri we have three areas of decent wines (Saint James Winery, Hermanhoff Winery and Les Bugois (sp?)) that I know of. they are locaated near St. James Missouri, Hermann Missouri and Rocheport Missouri. the other crops can be found grwing in Nebrasca and Kansads where in those two states it is said that birds drop from the air fr the lack f a place to roose. it has bee historicly with out trees. In this country I am refering to what is known as the great plains.

It sounds like you live in a beatuiful place. I wonder about those 'Ice-wines" I need to look into that. It sounds good.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I've been to Oktoberfest in Hermann a couple of times. Pretty cool little town. My brother lives in St. Louis.


----------



## renau1g

Neurotic said:


> We are at around 0C (less overnight, around 2 during the day)
> 
> Panonic sea is flatlands, but most of it is in Hungary, our northern neighboor. Since souther edge is in Slavonia (our part of the sea) it has it's share of vineyards with my birth area containing best of them in this parts. With it's ice wines (I'm not sure what is proper english name for that, but those are wines made from grapes that are taken fully frozen) and all lkind of other wines 'Iločki podrumi' = Illok cellars are the best...and it has nothing to do that I was born in that part
> 
> On the flats it's mostily sunflowers, corn and wheat.
> 
> I'll lookup a link for you later, watch this space




Ice wine is the correct name. It's something we in Ontario make as well. It's very, very sweet. Like candy sweet, I hate it myself, preferring a 0 to 2 rating on the sugar content, these are like 16-20

Product Information


----------



## Neurotic

Here are some links:
Tourist board

About Croatia (Hrvatska)

Croatian Web Directory

WIKI - with history! From 6th century onwards
In early history you'll find reference to Vučedol, it's few miles from my former home, it's neolithic precursor to Vukovar, the city where I was born


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Panonic sea is flatlands, but most of it is in Hungary, our northern neighboor. Since souther edge is in Slavonia (our part of the sea) it has it's share of vineyards with my birth area containing best of them in this parts. With it's ice wines (I'm not sure what is proper english name for that, but those are wines made from grapes that are taken fully frozen) and all lkind of other wines 'Iločki podrumi' = Illok cellars are the best...and it has nothing to do that I was born in that part




I've had a couple of wines from Eastern Europe, and they were surprisingly good. 



renau1g said:


> Ice wine is the correct name. It's something we in Ontario make as well. It's very, very sweet. Like candy sweet, I hate it myself, preferring a 0 to 2 rating on the sugar content, these are like 16-20




Ice Wines are correct, though in the United States they are sometimes simply labeled as "Late Harvest." What Ryan says is true, though...they are sweet, desert wines. Chicks dig them though, so if you are a single guy it pays to keep a couple bottles on hand. I've got a nice wine chiller, so I usually have 30-40 bottles of wine on hand at any time. I'd love to have more, but I drink them too quickly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

chick magnet eh? nice to know. has anyone heard of the riverboat wines by Le bugois wineries? they are good for drinking and sate' use for the sweet content.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Neurotic said:


> Here are some links:
> 
> About Croatia (Hrvatska)
> 
> In early history you'll find reference to Vučedol, it's few miles from my former home, it's neolithic precursor to Vukovar, the city where I was born




i knoticed in the above link that the fishing boats were suspended in the air. does that indicate the difference in the tides?

i also saw one of the pics with what looked like hops growning near a church. is that what I see? and are they royal hops?

just went through the sights more throughly and I can only say: Wow! What a beatuiful country!!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> chick magnet eh? nice to know.




Also, St. Chapelle Soft Chenin Blanc works wonders with girls. And, it is really inexpensive.



Scott DeWar said:


> has anyone heard of the riverboat wines by Le bugois wineries? they are good for drinking and sate' use for the sweet content.




I've not tried them (I don't think), but I'll keep my eye open if you recommend them. On an associated note, I have still not been able to find the Dewar's Single Malt here in Salt Lake. Bummer.

Edit: Although, a little research shows that it is actually done under the name Aberfeldy, so maybe that is why I've been missing it. Hmmm...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was just getting ready to find that very information. so, now you may be able to find it! our local vino 100-tinderbox store carries the single malt


----------



## Neurotic

Scott DeWar said:


> i knoticed in the above link that the fishing boats were suspended in the air. does that indicate the difference in the tides?
> 
> i also saw one of the pics with what looked like hops growning near a church. is that what I see? and are they royal hops?
> 
> just went through the sights more throughly and I can only say: Wow! What a beatuiful country!!




I'd need to see the picture, but it is possible that they are river boats not on tides, but left during high water or simply taken out of the water to spend the winter safe from ice.

I have no idea what hop is except as 'small jump' so I can't help you there, but again if you show me the pic maybe...

Thank you, although I'm sure every country has it's sights...


----------



## Lou

Neurotic said:


> I have no idea what hop is except as 'small jump' so I can't help you there, but again if you show me the pic maybe...




He's referring to hops.  It's an ingredient used in beer.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I was just getting ready to find that very information. so, now you may be able to find it! our local vino 100-tinderbox store carries the single malt




One of the drawbacks of living in Utah (though it isn't nearly as bad as it sounds or as people make it seem to be) is that we have to go to a "Liquor Store" to buy the hard stuff...so we are limited to what they have. And strangely, even though they are state run, each one seems to carry different stuff. So finding a certain bottle of something can turn into quite an adventure! LOL.


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> He's referring to hops.  It's an ingredient used in beer.




Mmmm...hops.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> i knoticed in the above link that the fishing boats were suspended in the air. does that indicate the difference in the tides?



NAWWWWW!  That's because they're fishing for FLYING FISH!


----------



## HolyMan

I'm three days and two and a half pages late for all the above conversations. So wanted to say Hey All  Hope everyone had a great holiday.

And I wrote a short story (fiction) about how the earth was getting heavier and the rotation was slowing causing global warming in spots and cooling in others. 

And I love Chenin Blanc of any sort I am a "sweet-drinker" which means if it taste like Kool-Aid i probably like it.

I don't know conversions I just play along when someone tries to explain it. 

And a LOL to Leif for the Flying Fish joke 

HM


----------



## Lou

leif said:


> nawwwww! That's because they're fishing for flying fish! :d




hahahaha!!!


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> And a LOL to Leif for the Flying Fish joke





Lou said:


> hahahaha!!!



Thank you, thank you!  I'll be here all week.  Remember to tip the underpaid help like DeWar and Rhun.


----------



## HolyMan

Will do Leif  

On an off topic comment I do believe I dislike the new look to the threads they seemed "cramped" to me. Adding sponsors to both sides squeezes the post boxes oh well guess I could learn to live with it.

HM


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Thank you, thank you!  I'll be here all week.  Remember to tip the underpaid help like DeWar and Rhun.




Please, PLEASE tip us!!!



HolyMan said:


> Will do Leif
> 
> On an off topic comment I do believe I dislike the new look to the threads they seemed "cramped" to me. Adding sponsors to both sides squeezes the post boxes oh well guess I could learn to live with it.




Agreed. I do NOT like having the crap on the left.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> NAWWWWW!  That's because they're fishing for FLYING FISH!






Lou said:


> hahahaha!!!




Ha hahahaha!!! from me too. flying fish. *sigh* good one Leif.



Rhun said:


> Please, PLEASE tip us!!!
> 
> that means putting money in a jar, as in gratuity. not like pusing over as in tipping over or tipping a glass to.


----------



## ghostcat

HolyMan said:


> On an off topic comment I do believe I dislike the new look to the threads they seemed "cramped" to me. Adding sponsors to both sides squeezes the post boxes oh well guess I could learn to live with it.
> 
> HM




There's a thread about it in the meta forum. Apparently, it brings in an extra $500 per month plus its will hopefully persuade more people to become community supporters. CS's can switch it off.


----------



## Rhun

ghostcat said:


> There's a thread about it in the meta forum. Apparently, it brings in an extra $500 per month plus its will hopefully persuade more people to become community supporters.




Very good, then!



ghostcat said:


> CS's can switch it off.




Sweet! I need to go check that out.


----------



## HolyMan

Becoming a Community Supporter was suppose to be my "big" Christmas gift this year.  But there seems no way to just buy a years subscription for me it goes through pay pal and only one month at a time? 

If anyone knows another way for me to become a supporter I would welcome alternate ways (To let it be known I have no credit/debt card-- I'm a cash only type person  ) And I didn't want to put this on my gf's card.

Really want to join everyone as a CS.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Becoming a Community Supporter was suppose to be my "big" Christmas gift this year.  But there seems no way to just buy a years subscription for me it goes through pay pal and only one month at a time?





Yes, they changed it to this method just a few months ago. It used to be you could just buy a year subscription. Unfortunately, I think only the monthly option is available at this time.


----------



## HolyMan

That bites, 

thanks Rhun 

HM


----------



## ghostcat

I agree with HolyMan. Personally, I have a deep mistrust of paypal and there is absolutely no way, I would trust them with a credit card number. Never mind, set up an open-ended, periodic payment.


----------



## Rhun

I've been using PayPal for five plus years, and never had any issue with them. They offer a bunch of nice services.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Agreed. I do NOT like having the crap on the left.



I had no idea what you were talking about at first.  Apparently, I already have the correct CS settings in place so that I never even saw this.


Rhun said:


> Yes, they changed it to this method just a few months ago. It used to be you could just buy a year subscription. Unfortunately, I think only the monthly option is available at this time.



Yeah, luckily for me, I have a few months left on my CS subscription, but very shortly I'll be cast into the 'monthly' washtub with the rest of you guys.  Get ready for a big splash!


ghostcat said:


> I agree with HolyMan. Personally, I have a deep mistrust of paypal and there is absolutely no way, I would trust them with a credit card number. Never mind, set up an open-ended, periodic payment.





Rhun said:


> I've been using PayPal for five plus years, and never had any issue with them. They offer a bunch of nice services.



I've been using paypal for my ebay purchases for a few years now, too, and I have also never had an issue.  Mind you, I avoid all their 'banking offers' like the plague, and totally, absolutely, and forever refuse to give them my bank account number.  I use it with a credit card, though, and have no problems whatsoever.  This, however, puts you right back in the same situation, though, doesn't it HM?


----------



## HolyMan

pretty much Pay Pal won't accept a gift card number do to the fact they will be drawing money every month and I see no way to have a lump sum sitting in wait for the $3 bucks to be takin every month. They changed to this wonder what thread I could look into to see if their paying method changes again.

For the record I doon't have a credit card but if i did I won't post it on line my mom told me to buy gift cards and use them for online purchases. So that's what I do.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HM, you know you can get prepaid credit cards, right? I know Visa offers them. Actually, on further review, I see that PayPal offers them too! LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> HM, you know you can get prepaid credit cards, right? I know Visa offers them. Actually, on further review, I see that PayPal offers them too! LOL.




i was just getting ready to suggest this myself. I have see somewhere like wal mart or something where you get the card at the original purchase and then can 're-load' it with any amount.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> i was just getting ready to suggest this myself. I have see somewhere like wal mart or something where you get the card at the original purchase and then can 're-load' it with any amount.




Yeah, that is exactly right. And if you get one of the ones done by Visa, they function exactly like a real credit card, except the cash is already on them waiting to be taken. 

I know it is a little bit more of a pain, but if you loaded one of those with $36 and then added it to a PayPal account, you could then get your year CS account here.


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> i was just getting ready to suggest this myself. I have see somewhere like wal mart or something where you get the card at the original purchase and then can 're-load' it with any amount.




That's what my gf has and we tried it and it didn't take. But if I had an account with pay pal you think that would work Rhun? Instead of just giving them the card to draft off of every month.

HM


----------



## Pyrex

My apologies for totally disappearing.  It was uncool for me to just vanish without saying anything.  The short version is that several RL events happened in rapid succession that pretty much sucked up 4 months of my time.  If you haven't totally written me out of Southern Operatives I'd love to come back.  *heads off to catch up on IC posts*


----------



## Rhun

Pyrex, JA has been MIA since October, so you haven't missed much. We're hopeful that he will return early this year, so keep your eyes open!


----------



## Scott DeWar

in the mean time we are keeping his thread active here in the OOC. BRRRR it was cold shoveling snow.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> in the mean time we are keeping his thread active here in the OOC. BRRRR it was cold shoveling snow.




I'd kill for some snow right now. Stupid inversion is keeping our air quality the worst in the USA...even worse than LA! Need a storm to blow it out.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> I'd kill for some snow right now. Stupid inversion is keeping our air quality the worst in the USA...even worse than LA! Need a storm to blow it out.



Then it sounds like we are stealing it from you, ... although you may not want what North Dakota is getting: -52  F wind chill. *shiver*


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Then it sounds like we are stealing it from you, ... although you may not want what North Dakota is getting: -52  F wind chill. *shiver*




Now that's brisk!


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Scott why the avatar change???

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Hey Scott why the avatar change???




He wants to be cool like me!


----------



## ghostcat

I suppose you guys won't want me to tell you that minimum temperatures here are in the low 60s and its warm and sunny during the day. So I won't 

Boy have I been having fun winding my step-son up. He lives in Northern England.


----------



## HolyMan

ghostcat I didn't know you had a cruel streak  

Teasing these poor cold fellows with your warm sunny weather LOL

HM


----------



## ghostcat

I blow it. Its the coldest day we have had all year. I'm even considering changing out of shorts and tea shirt.

Anyway, I'm not cruel, I just like winding people up


----------



## Rhun

For the record, I wasn't complaining about the temperatures. I actually love living in Utah. I think I'd go nuts if I lived somewhere that didn't get four seasons. And I'd definitely miss skiing fresh powder!


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Hey Scott why the avatar change???
> 
> HM



just because.



Rhun said:


> He wants to be cool like me!



it is already colder here then where you are, so that means i already am cooler then you ! 



ghostcat said:


> I suppose you guys won't want me to tell you that minimum temperatures here are in the low 60s and its warm and sunny during the day. So I won't



you are right, I do not want you to tell me that.



Rhun said:


> For the record, I wasn't complaining about the temperatures. I actually love living in Utah. I think I'd go nuts if I lived somewhere that didn't get four seasons. And I'd definitely miss skiing fresh powder!




to Ghostcat and Rhun:

  phfffffft!


----------



## HolyMan

Hey guys was just going over all my threads here and wanted to know if anyone has any news on JA??

Note: it has been awfullly quiet around here tonight, but it gave me time to clean up my signature and edit some folders and download some CS stuff.

I want to look in on War of the Burning Sky, so am dowwnloading some of it.

Laters,

HM


----------



## Leif

It has been so long since I heard from JA that I was wondering the same as HolyMan.  Is he still kicking?


----------



## Scotley

I spoke with JA two weeks or so ago and he's changed jobs again and been getting settled into his new routine. He hopes to get going again some time in March. I'll try to harass him about it this evening if I have time.


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks for the update Scotley.

Can't wait to get back into character with Frigin. 

HM


----------



## Scotley

Chatted with him again tonight. He seems to think working big insurance deals and making money is somehow more important that hanging out here with us. He's got his priorities all screwed up. Anyway, he says that he's finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel and wants to get going again soon. I'll remind him he said that toward the end of the week if we haven't heard from him by then.


----------



## Scott DeWar

good man, scotley! give him the third degree for me will ya!


----------



## Leif

Trust me, as an interested casual observer, Scotley is more than adequately equipped to give JA all the hell that he (or, I should say that _you_), can stand.


----------



## Scott DeWar

also mention that there might be a mutiny on the the thread and he will be hanged untill he passes out then be keel hauled, followed by a good lashing.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Trust me, as an interested casual observer, Scotley is more than adequately equipped to give JA all the hell that he (or, I should say that _you_), can stand.




Um, thanks, I think. 



Scott DeWar said:


> also mention that there might be a mutiny on the the thread and he will be hanged untill he passes out then be keel hauled, followed by a good lashing.




Good plan!


----------



## Leif

I have had my own JA sighting now!  Ok, actually not a sighting, just an email, but still.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

something is better then nothing!


----------



## Neurotic

Sighting of a legendary creature!


----------



## Leif

Aptly put, Neurotic!  It was kinda like seeing Nessie in a heavy fog from a great distance:  I saw _some_thing, but damned if I know what, exactly!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Drumroll, Fanfare,, and of course Snickers*

To my beloved and much maligned players...the infamous, legendary, elusive and paragon in his own mind  has indeed returned from the foul distraction of making money so he can support the democratic party in their all out effort to tax those they think are rich...

Brush off your characters,,,chill the buttermilk, and get the malox ready. We will restart next monday.

JA


----------



## J. Alexander

*Quick Poll*

Is there any interst in converting any of the exiting games over to the 4 e format?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Not from me! Now if you wanted to convert to Pathfinder  . . .


----------



## HolyMan

Welcome Back JA!!

4e = yucky  but now that I think on it would be easier to DM

HM


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:


> Not from me! Now if you wanted to convert to Pathfinder  . . .





I'm with Mowgli. No 4E for me, but Pathfinder would definitely be doable. Vadric would surely whoop even more ass as a Pathfinder cleric!


----------



## ghostcat

I'm with Mowgli and Rhun. 4E No, Pathfinder Si.


----------



## Scott DeWar

dittos to mowgli, rhun and ghostcat.


----------



## Neurotic

I'm fine with 4E (as opposed to last poll  ) - also fine with Pathfinder, altough I believe hardest hit would be Vorian with his less then usual PrC. He would get a boost for his cleric levels...


----------



## Dragonwriter

Ix-Nay on 4E for me. Same goes for Pathfinder. (Not that I have any dislike for PF, I just can't redo Orion for PF, unless you think Binder is balanced with PF classes.)

But it's good to see you back!


----------



## Scotley

I'm good with staying the same, but I'll convert and continue if that is the consensus. 

Welcome back!


----------



## Leif

Welcome back, JA!  I don't suppose I get a vote, since I'm don't have an active character in any of your games at the moment, unless Southern Operatives is also going to start again....  But, just to fling my two cents in the wishing well, I'm with Neurotic 4E is cool, Pathfinder is cool (and apparently the consensus of the group) and 3.5E is also cool. (Is Scotley the only one who wants to stay the same???)


----------



## Dragonwriter

Must've skipped my post there, Leif. I'm all for sticking with ol' 3.5.


----------



## Leif

Ooops!  Sorry, DW!  Didn't mean anything by it, really!  Please don't flame me?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aww, flame him anyways, DW. Just because he deserves it.


----------



## renau1g

Well I'm a 4e diehard now so I'd be ok with that, but not with the others, however as a noob here I'll defer to the others.


----------



## Rhun

As long as The Great North continues on, I'm happy. I'm far too into that game to give up on it!


----------



## Lou

JA, hope you didn't slide off the snowy roads....  I'd prefer to stay with 3.5.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ya gotta love a snow storm on the first day of spring. It is now all gone.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Ya gotta love a snow storm on the first day of spring. It is now all gone.




We got it here too. Hopefully we get plenty more. The snow melts quickly in the valley, but gives us an extended ski season in the mountains.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it was all gone by yesturday morning here.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> it was all gone by yesturday morning here.




We got about an inch last night, but it is all gone by now. It melts pretty quick in the spring.


----------



## Pyrex

/me returns from surgery-induced absence to see that JA is posting again.

I'm still around if you're bringing back Southern Ops.  I'm also fine with switching to 4E.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> We got about an inch last night, but it is all gone by now. It melts pretty quick in the spring.



 The latest I have seen snow here is April. I am to understand that farmes love it becaus it helps alot with the winter wheat crops.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> The latest I have seen snow here is April. I am to understand that farmes love it becaus it helps alot with the winter wheat crops.




I've seen snow into June here before, but it is extremely unusual. Usually we don't get snow after April. I can remember one year, many years ago, actually going up to the mountains and skiing for the 4th of July. It takes an extreme snow pack for even the snow in the mountains to last that long, though.


----------



## renau1g

We don't really get too much snow here once spring officially starts. This year was pretty light though, I think I only had to break out the shovel 3 times? Definitely under 5. It was fairly mild. That helped balance the city's budget glad we can count on mother nature saving our administrator's butts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

When I lived in the Victorvill, Calif. area back in 1984 ish, a buddy and I went up to maount baldy in june and skied in our tennis shoes while wearing shorts! i remember getting sunburned!!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I've seen snow into June here before, but it is extremely unusual. Usually we don't get snow after April. I can remember one year, many years ago, actually going up to the mountains and skiing for the 4th of July. It takes an extreme snow pack for even the snow in the mountains to last that long, though.



Well, Utah is awfully mountainous, isn't it Rhun?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> We don't really get too much snow here once spring officially starts. This year was pretty light though, I think I only had to break out the shovel 3 times? Definitely under 5. It was fairly mild. That helped balance the city's budget glad we can count on mother nature saving our administrator's butts.




We had a fairly mild winter as well. December was cold, but Jan/Feb were pretty nice, with rain in the valley and snow in the mountains (which is ideal). I'm sure we saved some money in the snow removal/prevention budget, but unfortunately we are only at about 75-80% of our average snow pack. We've got a couple of storms to hit here in the next week or two though, so hopefully that will bump us up closer to average.



Leif said:


> Well, Utah is awfully mountainous, isn't it Rhun?




Yes, very mountainous. I believe our mean elevation is about 6100 feet.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Yes, very mountainous. I believe our mean elevation is about 6100 feet.



6100+ feet does, indeed, sound just pretty MEAN to me!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> 6100+ feet does, indeed, sound just pretty MEAN to me!




My house is at about 4200, but I'm only a 30-40 minute drive from 10,000 feet. And a few hours and some good hiking later, I can probably tack a couple thousand feet more onto that.


----------



## Lou

Short chat with JA tonight. He's covered up with work and under the weather, but he was working on his posts off-line tonight. Hopefully we'll see him on-line soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Waahooooo !!


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:


> Short chat with JA tonight. He's covered up with work and under the weather, but he was working on his posts off-line tonight. Hopefully we'll see him on-line soon.




Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## Rhun

Looking forward to seeing some posts from him soon! If he'd stop playing Evony so much, maybe he would have more time for us.


----------



## renau1g

I was addicted to that for a while


----------



## Scotley

Actually, I think he moved on to another similar age of sail and trade game.


----------



## HolyMan

I too was hooked on Evony but it kind of gets crazy that all you spend time doing is selling resources to feed troops and really only get to use them once before you make more and then need to sell resources to feed troops. An endless circle. (I didn't do to much "farming"... ok a little)

I had a very high lvl town I let a newbie capture, when I decided to stop playing but then that got addictive and all I would do is build towns and give them away. 

Hi my name is HM and I'm an Evony-olic  
Group: Hi HM

HM


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Actually, I think he moved on to another similar age of sail and trade game.




LOL. Then maybe he had more than one. I saw him requesting water to help with his grain drought in Evony yesterday. 

I haven't tried any of them. My time is too limited as it is, and I'd hate to get addicted to something else to take up my time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> I haven't tried any of them. My time is too limited as it is, and I'd hate to get addicted to something else to take up my time.




I gots lots of WOW heads around me here. I could easily get addicted to that, but I am staying the 4377 away from any more addictioons then what I got already.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> LOL. Then maybe he had more than one. I saw him requesting water to help with his grain drought in Evony yesterday.
> 
> I haven't tried any of them. My time is too limited as it is, and I'd hate to get addicted to something else to take up my time.




Yeah, I think it is a safe bet he's into more than one. I've had to avoid them since I don't really have time for my EN World commitments much less WOW or one of these games. I've avoided joining Facebook for the same reason.


----------



## renau1g

I have successfully avoided Farmville which apparently everyone and their brother plays... I get requests all the time from people asking me to help raise their barn or feed their pigs or whatever.


----------



## Scotley

Um, yeah, I think I have enough to do without committing myself to feeding virtual pigs...


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> I have successfully avoided Farmville which apparently everyone and their brother plays... I get requests all the time from people asking me to help raise their barn or feed their pigs or whatever.




I've managed to avoid it as well. It just doesn't sound like all that much fun to me.


----------



## HolyMan

At least virtual pigs smell better than real ones! 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> At least virtual pigs smell better than real ones!
> 
> HM




Speaking of having things to do...I'm waiting on Ensign Benson in our Star Trek game. He wanted a chance to pilot the Ascendant, and now we're all waiting on him.


----------



## HolyMan

Say who what?? I have to post walking onto the bridge I thought that it would be assumed thats where he is by entering the turbo lift.


I trying to figure out my relation to the NPC Ops man, how I want to play it. Benson shouldn't be allowed back into Star Fleet and thinking a guy like him would diapprove of me and Benson would grind his gears just cuze thats what he does. Going to post tonight on break now.

HM


----------



## Scotley

HolyMan said:


> At least virtual pigs smell better than real ones!
> 
> HM




But do they taste as good?


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Say who what?? I have to post walking onto the bridge I thought that it would be assumed thats where he is by entering the turbo lift.
> 
> 
> I trying to figure out my relation to the NPC Ops man, how I want to play it. Benson shouldn't be allowed back into Star Fleet and thinking a guy like him would diapprove of me and Benson would grind his gears just cuze thats what he does. Going to post tonight on break now.
> 
> HM




You must have missed KT's post:



> As Ensign Benson sits down to the helm, his fingers twitching in anticipation to start piloting this beauty. This is one of the fastest impulse and warp engines in a ship this size. He notices that the helm control is live, and does a quick diagnostic on it. Every thing looks normal.




Benson is already at the helm.

Also, my apologies to everyone else here that HM and I are discussing a completely different game.


----------



## HolyMan

I sorry to (posted in that other spot ) 

I can't wait to get a chance to play Frigin he has Improved Sunder and a Shatterspike come back to us JA 

"come back...!" 


HM


----------



## renau1g

Scotley said:


> But do they taste as good?




No, unfortunately, I tried to take a bite out of my laptop last night and just ended up with a broken screen 

At least they're healthier for you....mmmm...virtual pork chops.


----------



## HolyMan

Scotley said:


> But do they taste as good?




Probably not! It that old reversal rule. If it smells bad it tastes good and a virtual pig would smell good and taste bad.

Next thing will be Virtual Iron Chef to cook the virtual pigs.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> I sorry to (posted in that other spot )
> 
> I can't wait to get a chance to play Frigin he has Improved Sunder and a Shatterspike come back to us JA




I'm just excited to wreak some more havoc against the forces of Darkness with Vadric and Roak! Hurry back, JA!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, here it is folks. i have the need of paring down a couple of games and the first one was easy as the dm seems too busy to run the game. I just gave my drop out notice for that one. 

However, I need to do a bit more, and i would enjoy being back in these games, but I need a bit less  here on en world and i am going to place my self on hold until a later date.

JTA, I am sorry, it would have been great fun, but i gots to go.. I will be lurking.


----------



## Rhun

Sad to see you go Scott! But I understand the need to trim down. I've been doing some of that myself as games come to and end.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i actually have another game that is soon to end natrally, but that was already calculated in the "games I need to drop" equation.


----------



## renau1g

Hopefully that means you're spending more time working now?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> i actually have another game that is soon to end natrally, but that was already calculated in the "games I need to drop" equation.




Well congrats on that. Games ending "naturally" don't happen much around here. 



renau1g said:


> Hopefully that means you're spending more time working now?




What he said!


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, I've not seen too many natural endings. Maybe there will be a tpk in the my Tomb of Horrors game soon. Does that count natural.


----------



## Leif

Logan wonders if a tpk actually qualifies as a 'natural' ending.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah it's natural... especially in that module. I can't wait to see what they do with it in 4e as it's a super trap-heavy dungeon, but in 4e traps are way different than prior editions. ie no insta-kills


----------



## Scotley

They actually toned things down a good bit in the 3.5 version. I expect that by 4e it will be a pussycat.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> They actually toned things down a good bit in the 3.5 version. I expect that by 4e it will be a pussycat.



Maybe so, but what, I ask you, would be the point of that?


----------



## Scott DeWar

tpk does not equal natral ending to a game, first of all.

second of all, I have been working 40 plus hours a week, so yes, I am working more. Just only getting half pay for 40 of the hours per week. (16.00 + per hour as electrician and 8.00 per hour as factory worker.) But work is work, and pay is pay!!!


----------



## Leif

I'm still pleased as punch for ya, DeWar!


----------



## Scott DeWar

tanks a munch dude!


----------



## Leif

You betcha!  I gotta keep you around here.  I get more AoO with you than I ever dreamed possible!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> But work is work, and pay is pay!!!




Well said, Dewar!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Endings and Beginnings*

Guys
As much as i would love to continue all my games I simply can  not do it. What with the passage of time etc I just dont have a feel for the old games in order to run them correctly in spite of my massive outlines etc. So I am sad to say as of this date all of my older games are now ended.

What I would like to do is start afresh with two managable campigns that i was going to kick off some time ago. They are as 

The Marshals - 5 to 7 players max...you will form a posse that will accept mission from various courts.......it will take you all over...from sea based adventures to espionage to tracking of criminals....

The Borderlands 5 to 7 players max..you will be charged with the creation of a borderland keep far to the north.......

All games are going to start at 5 level and we will be using pathfinder....if there are no objections...

For those of you with interesting backgrounds alreaday created for characters..please feel free to convert them to the new game and we can work out the details....

Once again sorry for the closing but my time is exrremely lilmited and i can not juggle as much as i once could......anyway  please pass the word and let me know...who is game for what.......and remember...keep it simple  i need characters i can relate to etc lol..

JA


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Same world, prejudices against magic, races, etc?

What are the character creation guidelines?

I _think_ I'm interested . . .


----------



## J. Alexander

Mowgli
Same guidelines......as in all the previous games...we will be using pathfinder rules  so i may need a little help from you on that...but i think the mechanics will be good....i was actually thinking you may want to bring kat over


----------



## Scotley

I do understand. It is easy to get overwhelmed. I'm glad to see you get some resolution and move on. I'll gen up a character for one or the other--don't want to hog the limited spots. Pathfinder is cool with me.


----------



## Neurotic

Don't mind pathfinder. Would you allow marshal class (I already created character for mashals and sent it to you for approval about a year ago)? As far as I know it hasn't been ported over to PF...  It's cool if you don't want to allow it, I'd just need to make new character then.

I'll mourn Colony and Great North...

I'm game for either Marshals or Borderland, I created char for marshals because for Borderland you said you wanted 'new blood' 

Welcome back!

Oh, yes, would that text on special materials and extra levels of masterwork items on wiki apply? If not I'll need to rejuggle my items as well.


----------



## Lou

*Posted for Leif*

Anyway, I'm very much interested in both games.  I'm thinking a Ranger who is also a sailor for The Marshals (he loves sea battles, with catapults and ballistae, but spells scare him so he likes to have the toughest wizard on his side, and, of course he likes to be on the boarding party to take the fight to the enemy up close and personal) and a Cleric for the Borderlands (He sees this as his big chance to  bring the  teachings of Pelor to the unwashed and ignorant masses in the wilderness, and maybe even a few "noble orcs" if any can prove themselves worthy of anything more than the introduction to the business end of his heavy mace).

  [FONT=&quot]Leif[/FONT]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Games*

It is not to be said that at some point in time as life clears up that they may not be restarted...i just dont feel at this time i could do them justice...

One of the reasons i have been so distracted (reaching around patting self on back) is I landed a major university and and entire state as long term care clients...the hoops and papework as well as stress but me way behing in my personal endeavors......but at least it will lead to even more massive steaks for the traditional retreat if i get invited back...after being so wayward and flakey..lol

I dont mind some cross overs of course  but lets try to accomodate as many as we can in the two games......i am not going to post for any new players as you guys deserve all the available slots....

Playing a marshall is cool as well as a sailor ranger...just work them in...

As for the setting yes it is still going to be in the Four lands with all it's little twists and plots...


----------



## Pyrex

I'm interested.  I'll have to go dig up my copy of Pathfinder before I have an idea what I want to play.

Edit:  As of Monday I'll be out-of-town on vacation for a week.  If y'all really get rolling, don't wait on me.


----------



## HolyMan

Hmm... Am I to new to land a spot? I know you have alot of players in all your other games. And anyone you have been gaming with a long time should get spots first (but you know I will be converting Frigin all the same LOL).

Congrats on the new job and Welcome Back!!


HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

good luck on your new games. I would very much like to be in one of the games, but I am still not able to be free time wise to add any mor games. I will miss this time greatly.


----------



## Leif

*Thanks for posting for me, Lou!*



Lou said:


> Anyway, I'm very much interested in both games.  I'm thinking a Ranger who is also a sailor for The Marshals (he loves sea battles, with catapults and ballistae, but spells scare him so he likes to have the toughest wizard on his side, and, of course he likes to be on the boarding party to take the fight to the enemy up close and personal) and a Cleric for the Borderlands (He sees this as his big chance to  bring the  teachings of Pelor to the unwashed and ignorant masses in the wilderness, and maybe even a few "noble orcs" if any can prove themselves worthy of anything more than the introduction to the business end of his heavy mace).
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Leif[/FONT]



Yeah, this is what I intended, in general, but I do note that Pelor is from 3.5 not Pathfinder, and JA is well-known for using his own screwed up churches and deities, so I guess said cleric would have to be a member of the Church of Heaven, yes?

Oh, and I am totally willing to vouch for HolyMan, if no one else will!   He's a good dude and still puts up with me somewhat after I nixed one of my games that he was playing in.


----------



## Neurotic

And I can vouch for his attendance of the games (if not for taking initiative, eh, Brindom/HolyMan? )

I remember vaguely Marshals were big on starting points (32 or even 36), don't remember exactly. Could you post those guidelines and any other concerning said games in a new thread (this one is kind a overflowing )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

J. Alexander said:


> Mowgli
> Same guidelines......as in all the previous games...we will be using pathfinder rules  so i may need a little help from you on that...but i think the mechanics will be good....i was actually thinking you may want to bring kat over




I'd _love_ to bring Kat into either one of these games. There are some things I'd do differently mechanics-wise in Pathfinder; may I rework her class/feats/etc somewhat?

I'll have her finshed up this weekend. I'm assuming you'd want her for the Marshall's game . . .


----------



## J. Alexander

Mowlgi

Pick which game you want her in i actually see her fitting into either....sure go ahead and rework her..

Holyman

Yes there is room for you lol just pick a game

Pyrex

Absolutly


Group Vote.....

Guys i can do one of the older games....my preference is for the Great North as it is the most senior game......the other two that are in the mix are The colony and  Southern Operatives....we could also subsitute the intelligence service as it was such a new game for one of them...just let me know


----------



## Neurotic

Let's see first how we go with new ones before you commit to additional games. You said you lost the momentum with them so let's sit on them and see how your business /free time ratio improves 

As for older games (if I get voted down) my vote goes to colony and great north in that order.


----------



## renau1g

Just wanted to say good luck all. Pathfinder is a good system and you'll do well with it I think. I prefer my 4e (wotc fanboy...I know ) I'll enjoy following along and making the occasional comment here (if JA doesn't mind of course)


----------



## J. Alexander

*4 e or pathfinder*

Good point

Do we want to do pathfiner or 4e for the games?


----------



## Neurotic

I'm already playing several 4e and only two 3+/PF so PF for me.

Pathfinder has beta-prerelease Marshal and is currently in works with two subtly different versions:
[sblock=Version 1]
Marshal Redux

BAB: +3/4
Good Saves: Fortitude and Will
Hit Dice: 1d8

Class Skills: Bluff, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Heal, Intimidate, Knowledge (all), Linguistics, Perception, Perform, Profession, Ride, Sense Motive, Survival, Swim.

Skill Ranks Per Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Marshals are proficient in all Simple and Martial Weapons, all Armors (Light, Medium, and Heavy Armor), and Shields (but not Tower Shields).

LEVEL ABILITY
1. 1 Minor Aura, Skill Focus
2. 1 Major Aura, Major Aura +1
3. Rally 1/day
4. Improved Aid Another +3
5. Major Aura +2
6. Rally 2/day
7. 2 Minor Auras
8. Improved Aid Another +4
9. Rally 3/day
10. Major Aura +3
11. 2 Major Auras
12. Rally 4/day, Improved Aid Another +5
13. 3 Minor Auras
14. Widen Aura
15. Major Aura +4, Rally 5/day
16. Improved Aid Another +6
17. Free Aura
18. Rally 6/day
19. 4 Minor Auras
20. 3 Major Auras, Major Aura +5, Improved Aid Another +7

Minor Aura (Su). The Marshal projects an aura that affects all allies within 60 feet. Her allies add her Charisma bonus (if any) to the rolls influenced by the aura the Marshall is projecting. At 1st level, the Marshal knows 2 Minor Auras, and she learns 1 additional Minor Aura every time she gains a class level in Marshal. Projecting or changing an aura is a Swift Action.

At 1st level, a Marshal can only project 1 Minor Aura at a time. At 7th level, she can project 2 Minor Auras at the same time; at 13th level she can project 3 Minor Auras; and at 19th level, she can project 4 Minor Auras.

Skill Focus. At 1st level, the Marshal gains Skill Focus in any one class skill of her choice as a bonus feat.

Major Aura (Su). Beginning at 2nd level, the Marshal learns to project a Major Aura. The bonus from her Major Aura is +1 at 2nd level. It increases to +2 at 5th level, and by +1 for every 5 additional levels thereafter (+3 at 10th, +4 at 15th, +5 at 20th). She can project a Major Aura and a Minor Aura simultaneously. Activating or changing a Major Aura is a Swift Action. Marshals know a number of Major Auras equal to 1/2 their class level.

At 11th level, the Marshal can project 2 Major Auras at once. At 20th level, she can project 3 Major Auras at once.

Rally (Ex). Beginning at 3rd level, the Marshal can Rally her allies as an immediate action. She can Rally her allies once per day at 3rd level. At 6th level, and every 3 levels thereafter, she gains an additional daily use of her Rally ability. She can use her rally ability for one of the following effects.

She can allow her allies to re-roll a failed saving throw. She can spend an additional daily use of her Rally ability and grant a bonus on the re-roll equal to her Charisma bonus (if any).

She can spend 1 daily use of her Rally ability to heal her allies. They re-gain a number of hit points equal to the Marshal's Charisma bonus multiplied by the target's hit dice.

She can spend 1 daily use of her Rally ability and grant her allies the immediate use of a move action. She can spend 2 daily uses of her Rally ability and grant her allies the immediate use of a standard action. She can spend 3 daily uses of her Rally ability and grant her allies the immediate use of a full-round action.

She can spend 1 daily use of her Rally ability and grant her allies a bonus equal to her Charisma bonus (if any) on all Attack Rolls, Damage Rolls, Skill Checks, Ability Checks, Saving Throws, and Caster Level Checks for 1 round.

Improved Aid Another (Ex). At 4th level, the Marshal learns to improve the support she grants her allies in combat. Beginning at 4th level, when using the Aid Another action, the Marshal provides a +3 bonus (instead of the normal bonus of +2). This bonus increases to +4 at 8th level and by +1 every 4 levels thereafter (+5 at 12th, +6 at 16th, +7 at 20th).

Widen Aura (Su). Beginning at 14th level, the Marshal can double the range of one of her auras (major or Minor) by choosing to project it twice at the same time. She can triple the range of one of her auras by choosing to project it three times at the same time.

Free Auras (Su). Beginning at 17th level, The Marshal can change or initiate new auras as a free action instead of a swift action. This allows her to change or initiate more than one aura in a single round.

Minor Auras. Allies of the Marshal add her Charisma bonus to rolls of the following:
1. Confirm Critical Hits
2. Combat Manuver Bonus
3. Fortitude Saves
4. Reflex Saves
5. Will Saves
6. Caster Level checks
7. Strength checks and Strength-based skill checks
8. Dexterity checks (including intiative rolls) and Dexterity-based skill checks
9. Constitution checks and Constitution-based skill checks
10. Intelligence checks and Intelligence-based skill checks
11. Wisdom checks and Wisdom-based skill checks
12. Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks
13. AC against Attacks of Opportunity
14. Attack Rolls for Attacks of Opportunity
15. Damage Rolls for Attacks of Opportunity
16. AC against a Charging opponent
17. Attack Rolls when Charging
18. Damage Rolls when Charging
19. Attack Rolls when Flanking
20. Damage Rolls when Flanking
21. added to the amount cured by Cure and Heal spells
22. applied as Damage Reduction vs. non-lethal damage
23. x5 in feet added to speed when withdrawing from combat
24. AC when adjacent to an ally

Major Auras

1. DR 1/- per plus
2. Damage rolls
3. Melee attack rolls
4. Ranged attack rolls
5. AC
6. All Saving Throws
7. Multiplied by 5 feet and added to Speed
8. Energy Resistance 5 (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic)
9. Energy Shield 2 (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic)
10. Fast Healing (upto a maximum of one half the ally's maximum hitpoints.
11. Spell Resistance 5 + 5 per plus of the Major Aura.
12. Spell DCs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Version 2]
Marshal

BAB: +3/4
Good Saves: Fortitude and Will
Hit Dice: 1d8

Class Skills: Bluff, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Heal, Intimidate, Knowledge (all), Linguistics, Perception, Perform, Profession, Ride, Sense Motive, Survival, Swim.

Skill Ranks Per Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Marshals are proficient in all Simple and Martial Weapons, all Armors (Light, Medium, and Heavy Armor), and Shields (but not Tower Shields).

LEVEL ABILITY
1. 1 Minor Aura, Skill Focus
2. 1 Major Aura, Major Aura +1
3. Improved Aid Another +3
4. Grant Move Action 1/day
5. Major Aura +2
6. Improved Aid Another +4
7. 2 Minor Auras
8. Grant Move Action 2/day
9. Improved Aid Another +5
10. Major Aura +3
11. 2 Major Auras
12. Grant Move Action 3/day, Improved Aid Another +6
13. 3 Minor Auras
14. Widen Aura
15. Major Aura +4, Improved Aid Another +7
16. Grant Move Action 4/day
17. Free Aura
18. Improved Aid Another +8
19. 4 Minor Auras
20. 3 Major Auras, Major Aura +5, Grant Move Action 5/day

Minor Aura (Su). The Marshal projects an aura that affects all allies within 60 feet. Her allies add her Charisma bonus (if any) to the rolls influenced by the aura the Marshall is projecting. At 1st level, the Marshal knows 2 Minor Auras, and she learns 1 additional Minor Aura every time she gains a class level in Marshal. Projecting or changing an aura is a Swift Action.

At 1st level, a Marshal can only project 1 Minor Aura at a time. At 7th level, she can project 2 Minor Auras at the same time; at 13th level she can project 3 Minor Auras; and at 19th level, she can project 4 Minor Auras.

Skill Focus. At 1st level, the Marshal gains Skill Focus in any one class skill of her choice as a bonus feat.

Major Aura (Su). Beginning at 2nd level, the Marshal learns to project a Major Aura. The bonus from her Major Aura is +1 at 2nd level. It increases to +2 at 5th level, and by +1 for every 5 additional levels thereafter (+3 at 10th, +4 at 15th, +5 at 20th). She can project a Major Aura and a Minor Aura simultaneously. Activating or changing a Major Aura is a Swift Action. Marshals know a number of Major Auras equal to 1/2 their class level.

At 11th level, the Marshal can project 2 Major Auras at once. At 20th level, she can project 3 Major Auras at once.

Improved Aid Another (Ex). At 3rd level, the Marshal learns to improve the support she grants her allies in combat. Beginning at 3rd level, when using the Aid Another action, the Marshal provides a +3 bonus (instead of the normal bonus of +2). This bonus increases to +4 at 6th level and by +1 every 3 levels thereafter (+5 at 9th, +6 at 12th, +7 at 15th, and +8 at 18th).

Grant Move Action (Ex). Beginning at 4th level, as a standard action, the Marshal can grant her allies within 30 feet a move action immediately on her turn once per day. She gains additional uses of this ability at levels 8, 12, 16, and 20.

Widen Aura (Su). Beginning at 14th level, the Marshal can double the range of one of her auras (major or Minor) by choosing to project it twice at the same time. She can triple the range of one of her auras by choosing to project it three times at the same time.

Free Auras (Su). Beginning at 17th level, The Marshal can change or initiate new auras as a free action instead of a swift action. This allows her to change or initiate more than one aura in a single round.

Minor Auras. Allies of the Marshal add her Charisma bonus to rolls of the following:
1. Confirm Critical Hits
2. Combat Manuver Bonus
3. Fortitude Saves
4. Reflex Saves
5. Will Saves
6. Caster Level checks
7. Strength checks and Strength-based skill checks
8. Dexterity checks (including intiative rolls) and Dexterity-based skill checks
9. Constitution checks and Constitution-based skill checks
10. Intelligence checks and Intelligence-based skill checks
11. Wisdom checks and Wisdom-based skill checks
12. Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks
13. AC against Attacks of Opportunity
14. Attack Rolls for Attacks of Opportunity
15. Damage Rolls for Attacks of Opportunity
16. AC against a Charging opponent
17. Attack Rolls when Charging
18. Damage Rolls when Charging
19. Attack Rolls when Flanking
20. Damage Rolls when Flanking
21. added to the amount cured by Cure and Heal spells
22. applied as Damage Reduction vs. non-lethal damage
23. x5 in feet added to speed when withdrawing from combat

Major Auras

1. DR 1/- per plus
2. Damage rolls
3. Melee attack rolls
4. Ranged attack rolls
5. AC
6. All Saving Throws
7. Multiplied by 5 feet and added to Speed
8. Energy Resistance 5 (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic)
9. Energy Shield 2 (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic)
10. Fast Healing (upto a maximum of one half the ally's maximum hitpoints.
[/sblock]

Version 1 is last one, version 2 here is the original. They are mostly finished as evidenced by minor differences


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I vote absolutely for Pathfinder!


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks guys (it's good to have friends ) And thanks for the spot JA I won't let you down.

You said pick a game and I will but what players/characters are already in for both this thread is getting crammed. 

And I vote PF I have only on 4e game and while RP it is great, mechanically I find it somewhat lacking.

HM


----------



## Lou

Is there a new thread yet? I didn't see one.

I'd have to vote for Pathfinder, as well, over 4E. Although JA could pull off any system for his style of games.

As we wait for decision on the old games, I'd like to play a warmage in one or the other. If The Great North survives, then I'm good there with Addison Darkhair. If not, will you approve a warmage based on her for one of the new games? Is there an official Pathfinder warmage? I found a ported version. If you'd prefer, I can play a Fighter/Sorcerer headed towards Eldritch Knight instead.

After reading through the Pathfinder SRD, I might just play a straight Sorcerer, with Arcane, Celestial, or Destined Bloodline.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Right now the only 'Official' (meaning actually published by Paizo) classes are from the core rules. There are six additional classes in Beta Playtest for next years Advanced Players Guide, and they look really interesting . . .

There's also a plethora of third party stuff out there for PF - some of it's converted 3.5, some of it's fan-made and some actually published by other companies.

And I'd rather port Katherine over to one of the two suggested 'new' games than keep Southern Operatives - for some reason I was having a hard time wrapping my head around that game, but having the group be more 'freelance' than bound to one particular military group may be the 'fix' I needed. The Borderlands game sounds good as well. Right now, I'm 'feeling' Katherine as a private investigator type, so Marshalls is probably the way I'm headed with her.

(JA, you should look into purchasing the Kingmaker Adventure Path from Paizo. The second installment of six has just been released, and the premise behind the path is that the players will be building their own kingdom from scratch. There are rules for said kingdom building that promise to keep the PCs front and center. Not saying that you should run the AP itself, but it might be a good source of mechanical and/or fluff material for your homebrew).


----------



## grufflehead

Apologies for jumping in uninvited, but my vast network of gnome spies has relayed information about your planned upcoming games. If you are in need of another player for either group, then I'd be interested in applying. If you are still thinking Level 5 Pathfinder, then that's pretty much right in my gaming sweet spot, and I have already had the pleasure of gaming with several of the other prospective players - one of them might even give me a character reference if I'm lucky  - so I should be able to come up with something to complement their PCs and playing style.


----------



## ghostcat

JA. You have a lot of long-time players and has one of your new player (in Intelligence Service), I feel as if I am intruding. So can I put my name forward for an alternative spot.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Things*

Mike..
I will look into the kingdom building and if the material are there it may lead to an eventual revival of the colony.....which was one of my problems with it despite my motes were the actual  mechanics..

Ghost and Gruff and Holy
Welcome this game is going to be a combination of both old and new players....so it should be good for everyone only one or two indivudals will be allowed charcters in both....as things progress and i once again get my sea legs so to speak and i restart some old threads then there may be more cross over..

Right now i am waiting on the others to check in with their interest...i am hoping to start in about ten days..


----------



## Neurotic

Could you in the meantime post guidelines to making characters for these two? I am of course partial to Marshal details 

In particular:
1. Starting points (originally 32pts buy)
2. Starting wealth (originally 20 00 for magic items (3 max) and 3000 for mundane - well equipped, but without expectation of further magic)
3. Would masterpiece equipment be allowed?
4. Do we have to buy and equip horses or they come by default?


----------



## renau1g

J. Alexander said:


> Mike..
> I will look into the kingdom building and if the material are there it may lead to an eventual revival of the colony.....which was one of my problems with it despite my motes were the actual  mechanics..




JA - If you are interested feel free to send me an e-mail, my username at gmail.com. I have the kingmaker stuff and would be glad to share it with you.


----------



## Leif

Dang, Ryan, considering that this is a game for which you're not even going to submit a character, you sure do post a lot here!  You're post more here than you did in my Whirtlestaff's game for most of your time there!  j/k


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hate to admitt that Leif is right, but the lawyer is right!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I hate to admitt that Leif is right, but the lawyer is right!



Naturally!


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:


> Could you in the meantime post guidelines to making characters for these two? I am of course partial to Marshal details
> 
> In particular:
> 1. Starting points (originally 32pts buy)
> 2. Starting wealth (originally 20 00 for magic items (3 max) and 3000 for mundane - well equipped, but without expectation of further magic)
> 3. Would masterpiece equipment be allowed?
> 4. Do we have to buy and equip horses or they come by default?




JA, note that pathfinder rpg has a slightly different point buy system. High fantasy is a 20 point buy. Epic fantasy is a 25 point buy. You can see it here:

Character Creation Outline (Pathfinder_OGC)

There is a lot of other useful information here too.


----------



## Neurotic

Yes, it's because attributes start at 10 (essentialy saving you 12 points if you didn't want an 8 in one attribute)

Skills are mightily changed too - no synergies, no cross-class double costs, limit is level points etc... changed mostly for the better


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:


> Group Vote.....
> 
> Guys i can do one of the older games....my preference is for the Great North as it is the most senior game......the other two that are in the mix are The colony and  Southern Operatives....we could also subsitute the intelligence service as it was such a new game for one of them...just let me know





My vote is for the Great North, if you decide to continue one of the old games.


As far as the new games go, my schedule is (sadly) too busy to allow me the time to build a new PC or really get into a new game. Have fun with them!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Katherine was created with dice rolling, IIRC - 4d6 drop lowest (maybe re-rolling ones, I don't remember).

I can't ever recall JA using point buys in his games . . .

Not that it matters too awfully much either way, but Katherine is an awesome character, (w/ great stats) and other than some slight changes to class structure (OK, major changes to class structure) I've ported her directly into PF.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Also, I'm not in the Great North game but I know all the players love it - so I put in a vote in the 'Intelligence Service' thread for that being the one to continue.

It would be a shame to see that one disappear.


----------



## Scotley

I'm working on a fighter archer specialist which could fit into either of the new games. Should have something well before the 10 days.


----------



## J. Alexander

The the Great North for sure ......and most likely the intelligence service...

We shall see  but for sure divine avengers , the colony and souther operatives are nixed.


----------



## Neurotic

Too bad about the colony.


----------



## HolyMan

well if Intelligence Service stays all I need do is convert Frigin to PF (once Neurotic gets his guidelines ).  If not than in anything new, I will be happy to fill a party role as needed (once we figure out who's who and where).

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'm all for Intelligence Service sticking around, as I posted in that thread a couple days ago. However, if we swap that to PF, I would have to drop out, unless you consider the Binder (Tome of Magic, 3.5) okay with the PF classes, JA.

As another new member to this group (though I have followed this thread since I joined Intelligence Service), I really don't have a vote on what else should stick around.

I also do not think I could devote the time to joining another PbP game, no matter the system.


----------



## Lou

JA, are you converting the Great North and the Intelligence Service over to Pathfinder, or are they staying homebrew 3.5?


----------



## Neurotic

So, we're continuin Great North WITHOUT starting Marshals? Did I understand correctly?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Start of new Thread*

Guys
I have started a new thread here is the link
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/276621-four-lands-forum.html#post5179744

The Great North will continue as 3.5   we are simply to far gone into it make any changes and i feel it would destroy the flavor of it if we did. I will restart the great north first as it is the most senior game...on monday...

In regards to the intelligence service it too will remain a 3.5 game.....so as to accomodate the players..

All new games will of course be pathfinder...

LOL since i intend these games to be around and floruish i think an epic point buy will be fine for the new pathfinder games...

Please start posting to the new thread.....and please pass the word to the other old players we are going to restart.....

JA


----------



## Leif

JA, have you started a new RG, or is it still the same one as always?


----------

